# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Visions in the Dark

## Sekhmet

Non-lucid dreams in dark blue.
Lucid dreams in dark red.
Comments in black.

*INDEX for page 1*
Date Unknown - Forgetting how to Fly.
June 1st, 2006 - Imprisoned in Art School Basement.
June 2nd, 2006 - Strip Mall Parking Lot.
Date Unknown - The Purple Pirate Ship.
Date Unknown - Projectile Poop.
June 11th, 2006 - Muslim Art Class.
June 12th, 2006 - Cliff and Cats.
June 13th, 2006 - Hunting the Magic Girl.
May 4th, 2006 - The Little Girl and the Valley.
June 15th, 2006 - Mr. Salmon's Field and former friends.
June 17th, 2006 - The River Bus. (lucid)
June 21st, 2006 - The Pirate Gang.
May 15th, 2006 - Crescent shaped Island and Cats.
July 6th, 2006 - VIP Adventures.
July 10, 2006 - Mystical Shopping Mall/Museum.
July 17th, 2006 - Chun-li, Walter and Brent.
July 18th, 2006 - The Mountain School and Wolf Spirit Guide.
July 25th, 2006 - Three Compond Dreams.
July 27th, 2006 - Two Dreams.
July 29th, 2006 - The Animator's Warehouse and Motoko Kusanagi.
August 5th, 2006 - The Ghost Cat.
August 6th, 2006 - School church thing. (lucid)
August 25, 2006 - Becky's car gets wrecked.
September 4th, 2006 - Controlling the movement of the Sun. (lucid)

I have recorded my dreams for several years but was unfarmiliar with the concepts of lucid dreaming and dream interpretation until recently. I hope having an online dream journal (as well as several dream journals in real time) will help me experience and understand my dreams in many more interesting ways.

I am going to start with a dream that I vividly remember from when I was approximately six or seven years old. Up until I had this particular one I remember being able to fly whenever I wanted to do so in my dreams. I realize now that being able to control my flying in my dreams may have been lucidity, but everything changed with this dream:

"_Forgetting How to Fly_."

The dream occured on the street that I live on, which is a in a quiet, tree-filled neighbourhood, but in this particular dream it seemed more deserted than quiet. I remember taking a long look at the clear blue sky and then running down the street and leaping into the air. I was expecting to just take off and fly like I had always done before without problems - but I floated for only a few seconds and then just fell back to the ground. 

I became very upset and tried several more times to run and jump, but again I only floated for a couple of seconds and then returned to the ground. The more I tried the less I could fly and the more my frustration build. As I was failing at flying and becoming more and more upset, the sky filled with huge, dark grey thunderclouds and the wind picked up drastically. Everything became very cold and I remember feeling very frightened - but I continued to run and jump in vain attempts to fly. I just wanted to get away. 

The dream becomes fuzzy after that, but I do remember that I never did fly in that dream and I have not been able fly, or have any such control like that, in my dreams since then. I am hoping that this Forum will help change that!

Thank you for reading and please feel free to comment if you wish to do so.

----------


## Sekhmet

I have had several dreams in the last three nights but I usually forget them before I can write them down, and yes I do have a pad of paper and a pen beside my bed. I did remember most of the dream I had last night, however:

I was in some sort of boarding school for the arts. I do not remember any specific details of what the above ground levels looked like, but I do remember that the teachers were very strict and for the most part downright cruel. It was private, and not one designated a Christian school, yet strict Christian values were the rules of the school. Since I am not Christian I kept my spiritual designation a secret and went on with my studies (much like I do in waking life actually, because it is nobodies business but mine). I do not remember much of the classes but near the beginning of the dream I got caught by the head mistress of the school when the pentacle I wore under my shirt slipped out. 

The head mistress was old and wore a black victorian dress and had a perpetual scowl on her face. Her greying black hair was always up in a bun and she wore a large silver cross around her neck. As soon as she saw my pentacle she grabbed me roughly by the shoulder and started dragging me along, yelling that I was an "un-godly child" and heathens like me do not have the right to make art, or something like that. She took me to the far end of the school and pushed me through an old door, which she promtly locked behind her.

I stumbled down some stairs in the dark and found myself in the decrepid lower levels of the school. It was not like a traditional basement in that it had many little rooms and a long spiralling hallway, (more like a bunker?) I quickly discovered that the lights and plumbling still worked. Each of the little bedrooms I explored had two beds and a dresser, and there were personal items from the previous occupants lying about, though everything was covered in dust or falling apart because it seemed that no one had been down there for a long time. One things that caught my attention was that each and every bed had an afgan blanket on it and they were all different by colour and pattern.

At first I was alone and upset in that place but I occupied my mind by exploring the rooms and going through the personal belongs. I realized at some point that a lot of the items I went through belonged to teachers I have had (most were actually teachers I have had in waking life), and I got the sense that they had been imprisoned in that basement-bunker too.

Then I discovered a room that I shall call "the Pit." It was like a second basement because it was lower than the bedrooms and it was more diamond shaped than square. There were no stairs down, the entire Pit was illuminated by a light source that I could not see, and there was water gushing down all sides of the bare concrete walls and draining into a small drain in the center of the room. Up until this point I had been alone in the basement, but near the center of the Pit, on his hands and knees, was George Stroumboulopoulous.

He was on his hands and knees pushing a stream of water into the drain. He looked up at me and said something (but I cannot remember what now) and then he went back to directing the water (which wasn't really necessary because the water was going into the drain anyway). He made not plea to be rescued, or make any attempt to more from were he was, so I left him alone and explored some more bedrooms.

I came across one room that kind of startled me because the dresser seemed to contain artwork that I had done in the past (in the dream - there was nothing I recognized having done in waking life). The art was really good and it seemed to be past the artistic skill I have now, but I checked signatures and writing styles and the art was definately mine. I also found indications of my past teacher who had overseen the creation of this art I discovered - but it was no one I recognize from the dream or in real life. He looked sort of like DJ Carl Cox, though that description might be a bit off because the dream becomes a bit fuzzy at this point.

When I was done exploring that room I walked out into the hall and ran into my father. I was surprised and not really happy to see him and I knew the feelings were mutual. He started talking to me about something and we got into an argument (Ha! Just like real life!) and twice he had to restrain himself from exploding into a rage (something he does a lot in waking life). 

There is a little bit more of the dream with some other people showing up while my father and I are fighting, and something more about the Pit but I cannot remember more than this.

----------


## Sekhmet

Last night's dream:

I was in some sort of strip mall that I do not know in waking life, walking around with a former co-worker of mine named Samir. We were window shopping and discussing something but I cannot remember what now. Some things happened that I cannot recall but somehow Samir and I ended up running into Samir's brother. 

The three of us walked and talked some more and eventually Samir and his brother dissapeared and I found myself in a parking lot of a strip mall that is close to my home in waking life. The sun was setting and there were no cars in the parking lot. As I walked across the parking lot I found myself surrounded by a large group of women dressed in heavy black robes (burkas?) and they walked in pace with me and in complete silence. 

When I got to the sidewalk that leads to my street, they group of women dissapeared, and then I woke up.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is a dream I had when I was about nine or ten years old. I have remembered most of this dream because it is still vivid in my memory even fifteen years after the fact. I believe it has great personal significance for me though I am not entirely sure in what ways. I am not sure what everything in the dream means as of yet.

The most significant aspect of this dream for me was the colours. Every colour was so luminous and vivid that it still blows my mind today. I have not since had a dream so poweful in regards to colour alone like this one was.

The dream took place on a pirate ship in the middle of an unknown sea under a brilliant red sunset. The ship was a "stereotypical" pirate ship, except the wood and metal parts of which it was made were all shades of purple. It did not look as if everything had been painted purple - rather the wood was naturally that colour, as were all bits of metal and fabric that could be seen. 

The water of the ocean was a deep purple-ish black, where it did not reflect the light from the setting sun anyway. The sky was a bloody red, as was the sun, which was frozen in place just above the horizon. There was only a slight breeze and no waterspray around the ship, even though all the sails where unfurled and billowing like they were being hit with a strong gail. The ship was as frozen in place upon the water as the sun was hanging in the sky. The ocean rippled softly like any calm sea and I could move around the ship freely, as I (and other DCs) were unnaffected by the time freeze that locked the sun and ship into place.

The purple pirate ship seemed devoid of all life save for me, though my dream form looked nothing like me as I appear in waking life. I wore all bright red clothing and dark red cape and I had long flowing white hair and a red hat that had a big yellow feather in it.

Anyway, the dream starts off in the setting I just described with me on the ship's deck, wielding a long silver sword, fighting a dozen or so large flying monsters that kept swooping down on me. The creatures looked like a cross between a monkey and a fish (with bat-like wings)and they were a puke green colour, except for their huge black claws with which they slashed at me as they swooped down to attack. 

I wasn't the greatest sword fighter and I had no shield, but somehow I cut a few of the monsters down. As the carcasses landed on the ship's deck they oozed a disgusting blackish fluid before burning up in a blue flame and dissapearing. The carcass dissapeared but the ooze remained and it made it harder to fight the flying monsters because I kept slipping on the stuff!   :tongue2:  

I cannot remember now how exactly I defeated the monsters but I think some flew away before I could kill them. I have always though it was interesting, though I do not know the significance, that during the entire fight I faced the bow (front) of the ship. At no time did I turn around to face the stern (back) of the ship, even when dodging or attacking, and neither did any of the monsters land on any part of the ship while they were alive. The creatures seemed to want to avoid making contact with the ship as much as they avoided my swinging sword.

When the last was dead (and the ones that escaped were out of sight) I took a moment to catch my breath (still facing the bow) and heard a soft laugh from behind me. I dropped my sword in surprise, turned around and there was a man with long black hair standing in the doorway that lead to the lower levels of the ship. He was very handsome,  kind of pale and dressed in black velvet, Victorian style fashion. Up until this point I thought that I was alone on the ship.

Despite the man's vampire-like appearance I sensed no hostility from him and he just smiled at me. We did not speak to each other but there was a warm, friendly feeling eminating from him and all the worry and pain from my fight with the flying monsters was forgotten. I vividly remember the handsome man's green eyes, which sparkled like emeralds and made my heart skip. I only got to gaze at him briefly however because the dream ended there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I do not have any dreams to remember from last night because I did not sleep at all (or long enough to dream anyway), so here is yet another dream from my past. There might be a few of those posted here because I frequently have insomnia.

This dream is a little embarassing to post because it is disgusting and extremely bizarre. It predates the dream in the first post of this journal by a few years (making me about 5 or 6 when I first dreamed it) and it reappeared occassionally until my early teen years.

The dream takes place in a post-apocalyptic like world and there is garbage and debris everywhere. Everything is destroyed or abandoned and the world seems devoid of people save for me. In the dream I am about 5 or 6 years old and am usually wearing a blue or white dress.

I wandered the desolate streets looking for someone, anyone, because I was afraid and very alone. When I did see someone, I would run up to them and without looking at me or saying a word he or she would turn around, drop their pants and projectile crap at me. Most of the people in the dream I can not recognize in waking life but one person I do know appeared repeatedly when I had this dream and that was one of my older brothers.

It did not matter where I ran, or who I ran into, I recieved the same treatment from anybody and everybody in the dream: they'd turn around, drop their pants and projectile poop at me. Even when I tried to run away, I would turn around and there would be more people there to block my path and do the same. There was no one in the dream I could go to, or talk to, and I remember feeling very alone and hopeless.

I have no idea what the dream means or signifies.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had to take my cat in today to be euthanized because she was very old and very sick - I'm so sad!   ::cry::  

I don't really want to sleep right now because I am afraid that I am going to have nightmares about it, (not like my insomnia will let me sleep anyway).

I miss my kitty so much already.   ::damnit::

----------


## Sekhmet

Last night:

I was inside a small store and I was a dressed as a Muslim(!?). There were some other people there I know from waking life who are actually Muslim and we were doing art projects or something and discussing morality and the such. I cannot remember most of the dream but a lot of it was me running around trying to do my thing without upsetting or offending them.

I specifically remember an older gentlemen and a woman offering me alcohol. Even though I do drink the stuff in real life I refused in the dream. The old man was saying something that intoxication was a sin, not the drink itself or something.

There is a lot more to the dream but it slipped from my mind before I could get it down. At the end of the dream the group of people were sitting around a table drawing in sketchbooks. I specifically remember the old man was drawing hotdogs in charcoal and many other people doing similar still-life subjects in pencil crayon or watercolour paints.

Kinda bizzare dream, but only because I do not know what everything signifies. I appeared as a Muslim even though I am not in waking life and many people who appeared in my dream (who are actually Muslim) I have not seen in years. I had not been thinking ot talking about them recently so I find it interesting that they suddenly appeared in my dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

In this dream I had today (during an afternoon nap) the main character was me, but it did not look like me. I looked sort of like a young boy actually, even though I am a young woman! I had short blond hair; I was wearing a dirty grey jumpsuit and a bright orange scarf; and I was very thin, (Quite the opposite of what I actually look like in waking life). Every time I mention myself in this dream, picture the aforementioned description of the young boy.

I recently had to euthanise my cat, Bambi, because she was very sick. I find it interesting that my memories of her, and the pain I feel from losing her, appear in the dream - but she does not actually appear herself. I also acknowledge my memories and feelings of her in the dream but it does not become lucid when I do so.

Picture of my cat, Bambi:


The dream took place in this beautiful, lush back-country that bordered the ocean with huge rocky cliffs. There was four areas to this place: a flat, grassy field that lead to the cliffs; a lightly forested area that was "hilly"; a farmhouse and country road on the otherside of the lightly forested area; and a heavier forested area that bordered the other three areas.

The dream starts off with me inside the farmhouse, tidying up rooms and packing my belongings because I was supposed to leave that place for good for some reason, though my heart was reluctant to go, because my memories awere in that farmhouse. It felt especially painful because my cat, Bambi, just died and I kept finding cat toys and other things that would bring up memories of her. There are other people there cleaning up as well, but I cannot remember specific descriptions about them. There was a middle-aged man, a young girl, and a young boy who was similar in age as I appeared in the dream.

Eventually I went for a walk because my heart ached for Bambi too much. I cannot remember now how in the dream I got there, but suddenly I was at the cliff overlooking the ocean. The cliff edge was very steep and must have been hundreds of meters above the sea level; it was one heck of a long way down. I cannot remember how or why now, but somehow I got too close to the edge and I slipped over. I grabbed a handful of grass that grew on the edge and it held me up (which totally wouldn't happen for real, but whatever). I screamed for help but I knew no one could hear me. I struggled for a bit and at first I was convinced that I was going to fall. I thought of letting go for a moment, because if I died then I would get to see my cat again, but somehow I found some sturdy handholds in the rock and pulled myself up onto the cliff top and to safety.

I laid there for a long while before gettting up and wandering along the cliff's edge (but far enough away so I wouldn't fall off again) and I came across some stray cats playing and lounging around near the cliff's edge. I pet them for a while and thought of my own cat before walking to the heavily forested area. On the way I kept running into stray cats and I wanted to believe that if I found out where they were coming from, I would find my cat Bambi, still alive. There were many strays that looked like her (gray, stripped tabby) but none that were her.

In the heavily forested area I came across a large hollow tree that many of the strays seemed to live in. I became worried about them because I was going to leave this place soon and there would be no one to take care of them. I wandered out of the forest and back to the farmhouse. I explained to the three DCs about the cats and they told me to stop worrying about it. Just then a large truck pulled up in front of the farmhouse and some construction workers got out. They worked incredibly fast and put up a chainlink fence around the farmhouse and the large hollow tree in the forest. I asked them what they were doing and they said the next people who were moving into the farmhouse were Veterinarians and wanted to make sure the stray cats were safe.

It was a great relief for me to know that the cats were going to be taken care of, and I hung around until all of the construction was done (including an extension on the farmhouse that was going to be a cat hospital), and this seemed to allow me to accept that my cat, Bambi, was gone and I could leave without regret or sadness.

Just at the end of the dream, as I was walking towards the car that would take me away from that place, I turned my head and saw a black bear by the edge of the heavily forested area. The middle aged man was there as well and he was ignoring the bear, which was ignoring him as well, and since I did not sense and danger I ignored the bear as well. The dream ended there.

----------


## Sekhmet

Last night I had a dream which took place in a high school (though not one I recognize) where many students were gathered together in the gymnasium. All the DCs in this dream were unrecognizable to me. I had a slightly different appearance then I do in waking life, as I usually do in my dreams, (thinner, shorter hair etc.) 

I cannot remember now exactly why the students had gathered but some were "setting up camp," so to speak, as if they expected to stay there for a long while. Some other students, myself included, had the ability to float or fly and we were attempting to get up to the gymnasium's rafters were we could perch and have more room for ourselves. 

Some things happened that I cannot now remember and the dream sort of changed. I am not sure if it is a completely different dream but it seemed to me that they just ran into each other. I had the same appearance and the atmosphere was similar, though the location changed to something that resembled a cross between my primary school's tarmac yard and a forest. 

Most of the students had dissapeared and now there was only a small group of girls and boys. I recognized them from the previous part of the dream as the students who could float or fly, though now we could no longer do so. Some of us had magic abilities, while others had "anti-magic" abilities. I don't know how to explain the anti-magic abilities other than that those who had that kind of power could dispell or destroy any of the abilities of the magic users. I was an anti-magic user.

There was this powerful magic using girl who was causing all sorts of chaos, though I cannot remember in which ways, but it became my responsibility to track her down and dispell her powers. She was not named in the dream so I will refer to her as the Magic Girl. For some reason no one else was willing to stop her disruptive and destructive magic and I had to go alone. I chased the Magic Girl through a foresty area and back to the tarmac/forest area and into a nearby brick building. The inside turned out to be very similar to the gymnasium from the first part of the dream.

She cast some powerful spells that had various negative effects on me, but I managed to dispelled them before they killed me. In an act of desperation, the Magic Girl turned herself into a pencil and created duplicate pencils that filled the room to confuse me. I could not dispell this power so I recruited some of the other anti-magic users to help me in breaking the pencils in half to draw out the Magic Girl.

One of the DCs suggested it would be a unusual looking pencil but that would not help us much as most of the pencils looked different from each other anyway. It took a while but eventually I happened upon the pencil in which the Magic Girl had hid herself. When I broke it, rather than peices of lead falling out, I pulled out a long glowing strand of black hair. The DCs and I stared at it silently for a moment before it disintergrated in my hand and the remaining dust particles were swept away in some invisible, unfeelable wind.

The dream ended there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had a few short dreams last night but I didn't bother to write them down so not surprisingly I completely forgot what they were about. That's the price I pay for being lazy! Oh well...

This dream I had on the night of *May 4th*. It took place in a destroyed and/or abandoned cityscape. Imagine the post-Katrina devasation of New Orleans for an idea of what the cityscape in this dream looked like (minus the flooding), though it was not New Orleans or any city that I recognize in waking life. There was no electricity, running water or law authority in charge. Most building were abandoned or destroyed and most people who were still there travelled around in "packs" to survive.

The dream starts off with me travelling with a group of teenagers. I cannot remember any specific details about them except that there were more girls then boys and they were all younger than I (they were all about 14 or 15 years old where I was about 18 or 19). I did not really talk to any of them and they all seemed to just let me tag along because I made myself useful. We were going around and breaking into random houses looking for food or anything else we could use for survival.

In one house that we broke into we found a young girl of about six or seven years old in the livingroom. There was no one else in the house other than the girl. She had long black hair and was dressed in modern fashion. The female teens started talking to the little girl while I searched the house. The teen boys went to wait out in front of the house. After searching the other rooms in the house, I returned to the livingroom and was horrifyied to find the teen girls taking off their tops and playing with their breasts while encouraging the young girl to do the same.

I was disgusted and angry and I stormed out of the house and into the back yard. There I found that the back yard dipped directly into a deep, lush valley at a very steep angle. There were a few small concrete steps that led from the back door of the house to the egde of the valley (which was more like a cliff with lots of grass and flowers growing on it), and I stood on the last step and had a strong desire to jump. I wanted to fly away but I could not. The sky above the valley was clear and brilliant blue, and there was a soft refrshing breeze blowing. It was very unlike out front where the devastated city seemed eternally overcast and the air dead.

Then it finally clicked in my head to go back into the house and stop what was going on between the teens and the little girl. I went back in and found that some of the teen girls were searching the house for survival stuff while others sat around the livingroom, talking to each other and ignoring the little girl. The little girl was now dressed in an white, Victorian-style nightgown, right next to a noose that hung down from the ceiling in the center of the livingroom.

The little girl said something profound to me (but I cannot remember what now, unfortunately), which stunned me into silence and inaction and she placed the noose around her neck and hung herself. When I came out of my shock the "pack" of teen girls was leaving but I hardly acknowledged them as I was struggling to get the little girl down from the noose and resusitate (sp?) her.

It took a while but I got the little girl down and revived her. Something else happened at this point but I cannot now remember. Right afterwards I picked up the little girl, who now had a large, pale yellow towel or blanket wrapped around her (over her nightgown), out into the back yard. I put her down on at the top of the concrete steps and she cast off the towel/blanket and told me that the lush valley was magic. Certain people could fly there, she claimed, then she walked down to the last step and drifted away into the valley's distance.

I watched her fly away with a mix of joy and jealously until I could no longer distinguish her form from the horizon. I went back through the house and into the street out front, but the group of teens I had been with were long gone and I was now alone and lost in the devastated city.

The dream ended there.

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream that I had last night took place in a field close to where I live called _Mr. Salmon's field_, and my house as it appear approximately 5 years ago (there have been some renovations since then).

The dream starts off with me in Mr. Salmon's field. It's a large grassy area with dotting of trees around and a small swamp. Bordering the field is Mr. Salmon's house and pool. I cannot remember now what I was doing in the field but at some point three people I do not recognize from waking life came up to me and urged me to come along with them. I think they suggested going for a swim in the pool but I cannot exactly remember now. As we walked up the path toward Mr. Slamon's house we ran into a man dressed in a camoflague uniform and he said that he was going to arrest me, but broke out laughing when I protested. Apparently it was a prank planned by the three people who I had just met.

The three people and the military man dissapeared at this point and four friends I used to know (three of them are now former friends) appeared and asked me if I would like to go camping. In the dream we were still friends apparently, so I agreed. I said that I would have to go to my house, up the street, to get some clothes and other camping supplies. Three of the friends said they would wait in the field and the fourth, Cathy (the least favourite of the former friends), said she would come along with me.

Rather than go up the street we decided to cut through the backyards leading to my house because it would be faster. When we got to my new neighbour's backyard I could hear music coming from the house and I knew he was home. I told Cathy that we had to run because the neighbour was a real jerk and he would hurt us if we were caught tresspassing, (which is not far off from how it would be in reality because this neighbour is a real @$$hole).

When we got into my backyard I noticed that the back door leading to the basement was slightly ajar and I was worried that there had been a break-in. When I opened the door there was one of my brothers standing there wearing an apron, yellow rubber gloves and was holding a large pair of forcepts. My first impression was that he looked as though he was dressed as a mad scientist. He scowled when he saw Cathy and then dissapeared. 

Cathy and I went upstairs into my old bedroom (my bedroom is now in the basement) and I was surprised and excited to find my cat Bambi there. Even though the dream seemed to be set a few years ago, I knew in the dream that Bambi was dead and that what I was seeing was her ghost. I forgot all about packing for camping and picked up Bambi and started coddling her. I was so happy to be holding her and she felt so real - the softness and warmth of her fur; the wetness and coldness of her nose - the dream felt so real and vivid at this point but it did not become lucid, (unless acknowledging in the dream that my cat is dead in real life is lucidity), but I really believed that I was holding my cat again even if I knew it was only a ghost.

This upset Cathy, because I wasn't paying attention to her, and she started sightly loudly and trying to emotionally manipulate me like she used to all the time. Though now in real life I would never put up with that crap, in the dream I reluctantly put Bambi down and packed clothes and stuff for camping. As I was packing, Cathy stood over me with her arms crossed that damn smug smile on her face that I hate so much now. In the dream however, I did not react negatively to it and continued to do what she wanted me to. I looked for Bambi when I was done packing, but she had dissapeared.   :Sad:  

We went back to Mr. Salmon's field, which now had trailers and campire pits all around, and met up with the other three friends. We went into the trailer that we were going to stay in and began unpacking, but since there were only two bunks, Cathy said that I would have to share one with her. All of the anger and hatred I feel for Cathy now in waking life came to me then and I was so disgusted at the though of having to share a bunk with her (even in the completely non-sexual way that the dream implied) that my negative feelings woke me up because the dream ended there.

It does not surprise me that my former friend Cathy was emotionally manipulative and a control freak in this dream because that is exactly how she is in real life. I can also see a corellation between the three people and the military man playing a prank on me, and the four former firends appearing right after, and how it all reflects how our "friendship" was in real life.

----------


## Sekhmet

My first lucid experience! Well, it becomes lucid only near the end, anyway.

This dream starts off about a block from my house. All of the roads in the dream are deep waterways and traffic consist of a variety of boats and other watercraft; there are no ashphalt roadways or land faring automobiles. My parents and I were standing at a bus stop waiting for the "bus" boat to pick us up. There were other people waiting there as well but they did not have any significance as far as I can tell; just random people waiting for the "bus."  Apparently we were going to take a boat tour for somewhere but at this point in the dream, I had no idea where.

When the boat tour arrived, it consisted of three small, old-looking, wooden boats rather one medium or large sized modern boat, which is what my parents and I had been expecting. The three craft were tired together with ropes and I could not see what drove the boats forward, as there were no sails on the masts or engines on the stern. The first of the three boats was full so my parents and the group of people got on the middle boat. Since the middle boat was filled to capacity I had to get on the last of the boats by myself. I was kind of resentful at first, because I felt insecure and I wanted to sit near my parents.

The boat tour/bus boat (whatever) started down the um, street... er, waterway... and at first the scenery around the boats looked like how the neighbourhood actually appears in waking life, but the farther we went the more the scenery changed from an urban landscape to a natural one. Soon there were no human-made buildings or other boats and it seemed that we were in some thick temperate forest. No one on the boats was upset because this all seemed to be a part of the tour.

Not long after the scenery changed into the forest there came a bend in the river. There was an old, dilapitated wooden mill at the bend and the three boats pulled up to a small dock and stopped. Most of the people disembarked and dissapeared into the forest. My parents stayed on the middle boat and I stayed on the last boat. I could have gone up and sat with my parents at this point and I do not know why I did not do so. As we waited for the boat tour to get moving again the water began rushing like rapids and tore the boats away from the dock. It was not scary at first, just unexpected, and no one panicked or anything.

The rushing water pulled the boat a long for a while and soon we came to a fork in the river. The left waterway was clamer and seemed to lead to an opening in the forest. The right waterway was very eeirie and seemed to lead deeper into the forest. There was also strange blue-grey mist above the water that lead down the river on the right side of the fork.

The boat tour turned towards the left river but just before it went past the actual fork, the rope holding the middle boat and last boat snapped. The first two boats drifted down the left waterway, but the last of the little wooden boats, the one that I was on by myself, got pulled down the river on the right side of the fork. I yelled to get my parents attention, but they did not seem to hear me. A few of the other passengers on the middle boat glanced at me, but then looked away and ignored me.

My little boat was pulled into the deep dark forest and I remember feeling really scared for a moment but the fear soon passed. I became more curious then anything because the forest seemed to thin out a little and it did not seem so threatening. I do not know how far I travelled but it seemed like I was on that little boat for a long time. Eventually it became standed on some rocks in shallow water and I was able to step out and walk to the shore. Right off the shore there was a path that led into the forest and to a small Oriental looking building.

It was as I was walking along the path that I began to question my reality (mostly because there was an Oriental style building deep in a northern Canadian-looking forest), so I did a RC by plugging up my nostrils and I could still breath! I realized that I was in a dream and became excited! I did not seem to have control over anything except move my own body so I ran into the building, which was very much like an ornate Zen garden on the inside. In the middle of the room there was some sort of small, stone statue that some Oriental looking men (I do not know if they were Chinese or Japanese) were sitting around smoking pipes. They all sort of looked at me and laughed and I tried to say something to them but the dream ended and I woke up.

I think my excitement over having my first lucid dream kind of ruined everything and made it end quickly - but I will try to be more disciplined next time!

----------


## Sekhmet

So after I have my first lucid experience I had sort of a dream "drought". Since June 17th until last night (June 21st) I did not have any dreams at all! I wonder if I used all of my subconscious psychic energy in that short lucid experience in my last dream (subjective if one believes in such things of course)?

Anyway, I just woke up from having this dream tonight:

There are several old "tall ships" lined up along a huge wharf, which was the base of a Gang (they all looked like stereotypical, scruffy pirates). There were buildings in the middle that ran from the land all the way to the end - sort of like a small town built right on sea. There was even an alleyway that runs between many of the buildings. I looked like an oriental lady with a long dark brown skirt and a wooly tan-coloured sweater. I was with three men I do not recognize from waking life, and they were unnamed in the dream but they each had a distinct appearance: the youngest man in his late teens was blond; the man slightly older than him had dark brown hair, and the oldest man had fiery red hair and a goatee to match.

In the beginning of the dream, the three men and I were in the hull of one of the ships, even though we were not a part of the Gang. I think we were prisoners or something but I cannot remember now. Somehow, the four of us got to the deck of the ship and found out that the only way off the boat was jumping motorcycles off a ramp. The three men I was with had no problem with this but it took me a few times before I had the courage to take the motorbike over the ramp (even though it was not that big of a jump at all) - when I finally did it I was to short of the goal and almost fell into the water, but the blond and the red-head grabbed me and pulled me onto the wharf.

We avoided running into the Gang (who were patrolling the wharf but did not see us escape the ship) by going between some buildings and into the alleyway. The three men told me to find a hiding spot and stay there while they dealt with the Gang. Before they took off, the brown haired man gave me a small knife for protection and I hid it in my sweater. 

I sat between some shipping crates for a while before I became bored and wandered the alleyway to pass the time. Just then a Gang member (who looked like an ordinary old fisherman) ran around a corner and grabbed me, threw me over his shoulder in a fireman's carry and started running. I pulled out the small knife that I had hidden in my sweater and stabbed him in the back. He yelped and fell forward, and I went flying into the crates that I used as a hiding spot before. I got up and went over to the Gang member, who was writhing in pain on his stomach, rolled him over with my foot and held the knife to his face and threatened him.

Then I woke up.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is a dream I had approximately mid-May of this year.

I was standing at the waterfront of a beach that had lots of sharp rocks and debris shrewn about. It looked like it had recently been devastated by a hurricane or something. My appearance in the dream was young and slender and with flowing silvery white hair. I was wearing a lavender-coloured dress and a white apron and my feet were bare.

There were random people standing amongst the rocks and garbage. They watched and did nothing as a huge wave came suddenly from the sea and almost washed me away. I somehow regained my footing and turned to see another wave coming. It was bigger then the previous wave and I yelled at the people on the beach to run and get away from the water - but no one seemed to take me seriously (or even acknowledge the approaching wave for that matter) and I assumed that the people were all washed away while I ran for my life away from the beach. For some inexplicable reason I could run faster then the incoming tsunami.

When I was too tired to run anymore I found myself in a grassy field. I could see the beach in the distance behind me, but there were no huge waves or flooding or even debis anymore; it looked like just and ordinary beach. In front of me there was a small Mideval looking castle and beyond that - maybe a mile or so away - there was another small castle. There were armored knights on horseback riding between the castles but they were not attacking each other or anything. The knights would just gallop their horses from one castle to the other and then turn around and do it again.

I went into the castle closest to me and most of the rooms were devoid of people - but the people I did come across were seeminly paralyzed in mid-action and could not move. They were like statues but they were neither made of stone nor frozen like ice. I came across an old man who was holding a letter and though frozen in place he could still talk. He asked me if I could take the letter to the other castle across the field. I said that I would and he asked me if I would bring him some tea from the next room. I went into the next room to get the tea but when I picked up the tray that had the tea silverware on it, one of the horseback knights came galloping through the room and told me to leave. The knight then grabbed the tray from me and spurred his horse out of the room.

I apologized when I returned to the old man but he said something that upset me so I ran away. I ran seemingly endless halls until I found some stone stairs leading down into thick darkness. I ran down the stone steps and found what was very much like subway station. There was a small group of people waiting on the boardwalk and I joined them just as the train was pulling up. The subway train did not look like a standard "subway train" by more like a large submarine made of thick clear glass.

The glass train flew up out of the dark tunnel and out into bright daylight. It soared over a vast "s" shaped lake where the water was crystal clear and the lake's fish and other water creatures could be seem swimming around. There were also many small fishing boats in the water and I was jealous because I wanted to be down there. I remember commenting to someone sitting beside me on the size of the fish. The train suddenly entered another dark tunnel and when it came to the station it was not a modern platform but a thick undergroud forest.

The trees were oversized and deciduous, the roads narrow and maze-like. I wandered aimlessly at first because I was lost. Eventually, I ran into a male elf that appeared to have come from Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings triliogy, but I was upset because it was not Legolas. I followed the elf for a while as he walked through the forest because I was lost and I figured that he would lead me somewhere. Eventually he dissapeared up a tree at a fork in the road. 

There was a left and a right path. I headed left because I could see open sunlight and that direction felt warm. I came out of the forest into a trialer park that was occupied by domestic cats and not people. The first three cats I saw looked sort of like dark grey occelots with glowing, firey orange eyes . I walked down the singe gravel road until I came to a hill. I turned around and there was a large pet superstore. The trailer park dissapeared (faded out) and now there was only the superstore floating in space in front of me with the front doors wide open. I did not have a choice but to go in really.

I was appalled by the conditions in which the baby animals were kept. They were in cramped honeycomb shaped crates (with one baby animal to a cone) behind large panes of glass without food, water or litterboxes and all of the little animals looked absolutely miserable. I started crying because I could not do anything for the suffering baby animals and I was also upset because no one else in the store seemed to care about the poor conditions in which the animals were kept. It was set up almost like a museum display: each crate was numbered and people stolled along gazing at the crates behind glass at their leisure.

I came across a side corridor and followed it until I found myself in a large warehouse or barn or something. It had a corral for sick and deformed baby animals and on the inside the coral was an oriental woman. She handed me a thin bamboo stick painted black and told me to start beating "the black one," pointing to a listless long-haired kitten. I was appalled and horrified and I picked up the kitten and cradled him in one hand and grabbed the long switch from the lady and hit her a few times with it. The dream ended here.

The large wave coming out of the sea, almost washing me is parallel to my near drowning incident that happened when I was about 4 or 5 years old.

----------


## Sekhmet

I was in some sort of futuristic train station. I vaguely remember getting on the train to escape a serial killer who was stalking me. I disembarked at one terminal and wandered down some stairs which eventually led to a basement room that was wrapped in saran wrap. The saran wrap was wound around the room like a spider web.

I heard someone coming and I panicked, thinking it was the serial killer. I forced my way through the saran wrap and went through a heavy warehouse door that led outside into the daylight. I ran for a while down a cobblestone road that followed a river. As the sun set I came across a some sort of ritzy amusement park with a large casino hotel in the center. It was VIP membership only, but I found a pass in my pocket and I was let through the gate.

The ushers and waiters in the casino hotel were very realistic looking androids, mostly male, and they were dressed up as slaves or superheroes. One such android, dressed as superman, led me through the casino to the reception desk where I found out that I had a reservation for a private luxury suite in the hotel. I had a full pass for everything in the amusement park and my hotel room had everything I would ever need and more, including my own "pleasure" android, alcohol and drugs!

I unpacked my stuff and changed and went down into the casino, which was like a nonstop party. I met a group of people who were having lots of fun and joining them in a drunken people parade around the building. The dream gets fuzzy here but eventually morning comes and I leave the casino by a Venetian boat that goes down the river. I cannot see the face of the man paddling the boat.

That is all I can remember.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had several dreams last night but I can only remember parts of this one:

The dream takes place in some sort of two-story shopping center. The walls and floors, stairs, railings and benchs were all carved out of white marble. The upper floors had ritzy expensive stores, while the lower floors had cheaper, generic stores.

At the beginning there was some young man skateboarding on the lower floor of the mall. I don't reall his name but he looked like Link from Zelda: Ocarina of Time, but dressed in modern clothing. His boarding escapades led him into the basement of the mall where he ended up in some sort of electrical/janitorial room. I cannot remember now what he did there, but I do remember that he ran into some Canadian television stars that I recognize but cannot recall the names of at this time.

Eventually the young man returned to the first floor of the mall and as he was trying to grind on some stairs, the lower level of the mall started to flood very rapidly. People in the mall were panicking and screaming and many of them were washed away by the rushing water, but the young man managed to get up to the second floor and to saftey.

The young man's skateboard dissapeared and the mall suddenly changed. There were suddenly no people and though it still looked like a mall, the window displays and stores were now more like a museum. The lights went out and the only illumination came through the skylights in the roof. The water on the first floor dissapeared. Three people appeared and ran into the skateboarder. The group of three was led by a black woman who had psychic powers and could detect magic in items. The other two people were a young white woman and a middle aged black man. 

I cannot remember the purpose now, but the four characters had to explore the place and find some magical items. They could not leave the shopping center/museum until they had done so. The dream gets a bit fuzzy, but as the four explored and found the magic items (several magic rocks or peices of jewelry) the brighter the building became, as if finding an item had turned the electricity back on. 

When they had found all of the items, the group of people found a stairs leading the the first floor and into a room that was very much like a standard museum display. They became excited and went in and found a door from which they could exit the shopping center/museum. The dream ends as soon as they get outside into the sunlight.

----------


## Sekhmet

There were three characters in the dream I had last night. Since these characters appear often in my dreams, I have given them names. The first was a young oriental woman in a white dress, who was called Chun-li ; the second was a muscular man with red hair and a goatee who dressed in black. His name was Walter; and the last was a young blond-haired man who wore white and blue clothing and rode a motorcycle. He is Trevor.

The dream starts off with the two men in the street in front of some old decripid apartment buildings. The entire city is very slum like and there are no trees or park areas anywhere. I cannot remeber why now, but there was a gun battle going on and Walter and Trevor were trying to get into the apartment building without getting shot or captured. The people who were shooting at the two men were never seen in the dream so i do not know what they looked like.

The two men were able to make it through the doors of the apartment building and found the lobby empty, except for the young oriental woman who was lying unconscious on the floor. Walter picked up Chun-li and threw her over his shoulder in a fireman's carry. Trevor said that he would create a diversion so that Walter could escape with Chun-li. The two men agreed to meet up outside of the city.

The dream skips to a lightly forested area miles away from the city. I do not know if this is how the dream is supposed to be or if I have just forgotten the escape sequence. Anyway, Walter lays Chun-li down on a large blanket under a big tree and then proceeds to hide the vehicle in which they escaped. Chun-li wakes up and asks what happened, apparently not remembering how or why she ended up unconscious on the apartment lobby floor. Walter doesn't have any answers for her and just says that Brent will meet them soon.

Night falls and both Walter and Chun-li are worried about Trevor, but neither of them want to go back into the city to find him. They dip there feet in a nearby pond and talk about various things to pass the time and eventually they fall asleep under the bg tree. The two of them wake up when they hear a vehicle approaching, grab their guns and prepare to fight, but it turns out to be Trevor, who apologizes for being late.

The dream ends there I think, as I really do not remember anymore.

I have actually had several dreams with these three characters, and though I often forgot the details of the dreams (because I do not write them down like I should), I almost always remember that the three characters were in it. I am guessing that they make up some sort of personal archetypes or something.

----------


## Sekhmet

Last night's dream:

In a three story school, located at the base of a steep mountain, children were gathered there to be trained and tested. It was a special school for training in survival tactics or something like that, but it also focused on philosphy. There were no glass in the windows and it was winter time, so everything was very cold and everyone was dressed in heavy clothing all of the time. There were no sleeping quarters and the children just slept on the floor of the classrooms in heavy arctic sleeping bags.

In the dream I was an orphan and at the school only because I had no where else to go. I was a ward of the school, as much as a student. I felt like the odd one out, because I didn't have any friends and I had very bad vision, whereas all the other students were sociable and no one else wore glasses.

I did not do very well at my studies and I really didn't like it there. At free time I explored the forests surrounding the school, while the other kids socialized with each other and played in the school yard. The teachers constantly advise students to stay out of the forests because there are monsters and enemies around.

One day, after the daily studies were finished, I decided to explore the road that led up the mountain. Evening was approaching as I explored and I was suddenly attacked by three oversized crow-like birds. I had minimal training in fighting and I only had a small knife to defend myself with. As I fought the birds a wolf appeared on the road behind me, but it just watched from a distance. 

When I managed to kill the birds, I collapsed on the road and saw the wolf approaching. I was covered in blood and exausted and I was afraid that the wolf was going to eat me - it looked very hungry. I threw the bird carcasses towards the wolf (with the last of my strength) which it ate rapidly, then dissapeared back into the forest. After the wolf disappeared, teachers from the school arrived and carried me back to the building. 

After the story of my encounter spread around the school, I suddenly had respect from the students and teachers, but my interest in my studies did not increase any and I still spent most of my time alone. Not even two days after the incident, I was back in the forest and the wolf appeared in front of me. It looked at me cautiously but did not attack. I sensed that it was hungry again and I threw it some meat from my pack. The wolf ate the meat quickly and when it was finished, he telepathically thanked me and dissapeared deep into the woods. 

I was surprised that I could hear the wolf's voice in my head, but I do not tell anyone of my psychic experience. I also figured that it was only a one time thing. Several weeks went by and I was exploring the forest and I once again ran into the wolf. When I saw him, I automatically threw him some meat from my pack, which he gladly ate. Because it was getting late I started to return to the school, but the wolf spoke to me telepathically and told me to stop. 

The wolf said it was dangerous to return to the school and that I should hide in the forest until morning, but I ignored his warning and started back anyway. The wolf followed close behind me but was silent. When I got to the edge of the forest, I saw that there were tanks and large trucks that had surrounded the school. Men in military uniforms were rounding up the students and teachers and putting them into the large trucks.

The wolf grabbed the sleeve of my coat and dragged me back into the forest to avoid being spotted. When we were a bit deeper into the forest, the wolf let go of my sleeve, looked at me for a moment (his "expression" indiscernible) then dashed off deep into the woods. 

The dream ended there. I guess I should listen when an animal spirit tries to tell me something, eh?

----------


## Sekhmet

I had three short dreams last night.

The first dream started off in my driveway with some man I do not know saying something to a blond woman I do not recognize. The woman was upset by what the man said and ran and jumped into the air. She drifted up into the air and when she did so, the environment changed from my neighbourhood to that of some sort of desert compond with lots of steep cliffs and tall watch towers - sort of like an army outpost.

The woman could only stay in the air for a few moments and she drifted from cliff to tower top as much as she could, as the man that had creeped her out before was down on the ground, making threatening gestures in her direction. He transformed into some sort of half ape, half wolf (and yet, still part human) creature that desperately tried to reach the woman, who continued to drift around in the sky to avoid him.

Soon the woman became exausted from her efforts and what ever power she had that allowed her to fly started to wear off. She started to panic as the power wore off because she started to get close the the ground and was afraid the man-monster would attack her.

I woke up at this point but I kept repeating the dream in my head, as I was determined to continue with it when I returned to sleep. The second dream I has was similar in that it took place in some sort of compound but it was more of an amusement park than an army barracks. The creepy monster man was now a bratty, bossy boy, and the woman was now a little girl. 

It was the bratty little boy&#39;s birthday and he had a group of other children over to celebrate. The group of children were not too pleased to be around him as he was bossing them around and rubbing in their faces how fabulously rich he was and how he was better than then because of it.  Similar to the first dream, the little boy began chasing and harassing a little girl - who desperately tried to ignore him, then to get away, but there was no where that she could get away to, and the parents of the little boy insisted that all of the other little children stay and entertain their bratty son.

I woke up again and when I feel back asleep, I did dream again, but it was nothing like the first two. I cannot remember anything about it except that there was a man, who looked like Vincent Valentine from the Final Fantasy VII franchise, talking to me about something, but I can no longer remember about what.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had two dreams last night but I can only remember minor details about the first one.

#1) The first dream took place in a vast plain. There was a giant half woman, half snake creature that was battling another creature that I could not see clearly. The serpent woman was talking one hell of a beating and there was blood everywhere. I do not remember anything else, not even how it ended.

#2) The second dream had me walking down a long cave-like tunnel. There were many rooms along the way that were like classrooms or workshops in a college. I was not in this place alone as there were many people participating in the classes and workshops. Most of the people were young adults and I did not recognize any of them as people I know in real time. 

Passing through the first few rooms was uneventful, but in one workshop there were many bandsaws and other electric wood cutting tools that were tightly cramed together, making it very difficult to get past (and I had to get past them to get the the next room). All of the electric tools were on, adding to the danger. I did make it through, but not before almost running into and knocking over a table saw.

Another room I came to was empty of desks or tools, and the floor was made of a very smooth, reflective marble. There was a lady standing in the middle of the room, surrounded by many handsome young men lounging about on pillows. She was tall, graceful and very elegant looking. Her skin was a porcelain white and she had very long vampire-like fangs coming out of her mouth. She did not saying thing, but I got the sense that she was the caretaker of this cave-tunnel place and protected the people inside.

I was not afraid of her, and she made no threatening gestures towards me. She just smiled at me, then turned to a young man laying on a pillow and reached for him. The lady took him in her arms and opened her mouth. The young man stroked her unnaturally long vampire-like fangs for a moment before she leaned in and bit his neck. The price for her protection I suppose, but I did not see what happened next because I was anxious to move onto the next room.

I walked through a doorway and found myself outside. I was at the base of a mountain and there was a river in front of me that was draining into a vast ocean. In the rivier I could see parts of my family&#39;s Westfalia floating down the river. I panicked and dived in. Despite the size of the peices, I grabbed them without problem and easily pulled them to the rocky shore. A shadow fell across me and I looked up the see the procelain-skinned vampire lady and the young man she had bit smiling softely at me. I felt silly and said it was stupid to love a car so much that you would risk your life for it, but the lady said it was because I had a good soul and a lot of love to give or something like that.

The dream ended there. My family is about to sell our 1986 Volkswagen Westfalia and I am sad because I have a lot of good memories in it. I have been from one end of Canada to the other in that vehicle and I am really going to miss it, even though I know that it is "just a car." I think this is why I jumped into the river in the dream to retrieve the Westfalia peices - I am reluctant to see it go.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had a very long and detailed dream last night, but it did not become lucid and I am afraid that much of it has faded from my memory, even though I tried to write it all down.

The dream starts off in a large building or warehouse of some sort. There are hundreds of people seated at desks working away at drawings and animations and the such. I am sitting at the very back and making little doodles because I am not happy and I do not want to be there. Some of the other animators are gloating and flaunting their talents and everyone is giving them praise. I start making drawings that are not a part of the criteria and get in trouble for it.

There was also some animator guy who stood up and made a big anouncement that he was leaving animation and becoming a wrestler or something, but I cannot remember exactly.

I leave the giant warehouse-animation room and go outside. I am in a farmer's field that is all dried up and devoid of any crops. I can see cars and trucks passing by on a distant roadway. There are a few small aircraft flying overhead. I gaze up at the aircraft and suddenly the dream changes and I am in the cockpit of a fighter jet. I am supposed to bring the aircraft in for a landing, but the small airport is suspended on the side of a large building or cliff and the runway consists of only a helicopter landing pad. Fortunately the fighter jet has hover capabilities and i am able to put it down on the narrow landing pad.

I get out of the aircraft and suddenly I am floating high above looking down on everything. There is a group of people looking at the fighter jet and an older man who is very rich and powerful who is gloating about his prestige and his ownership of the airport. Suddenly the dream is back in the bare field, but it is no longer bare. There are miles of grape vines, but all of the plants are dying. I can hear the voice of the rich old man but I cannot see him. He is still going on about how great it is to be him and it is really annoying me.

I then walk back to the giant warehouse-animation building, but when I go back insode it is different. The inside is now a giant mall (like the West Edmonton Mall) and everything is coloured in an autumn colour scheme. I walk for a bit until I am in the center of some sort of multicultural celebration. I see my friend Rebecca and I run to catch up with her.

We get some food and sit down to eat and talk. She tells me that she she is scared and does not want me to leave and I say that I am not going anywhere. Rebecca has a sad look on her face, then suddenly she stands up and runs away, dissapearing into the large crowd. I try to follow but I cannot push my way past the huge gathering of people and have to go back. I am really upset that Rebecca ran away from me. I go into an East Indian food display and think about buying some delicacies, but I am sure that I do not have enough money for it. I find a credit card in my pocket and just pay with that. I am sort of creeped out because the two men who run the display will not stop staring at me.

Suddenly the dream changes again to the inside of an Oriental food store. Everything is dull and grey. There is an old Chinese man at the counter sorting CD-RW disks. His wife comes in through a heavy metallic back door and starts screaming at him for something. I go through the back door and find that it not only leads outside, but is at the top of a tall building (where as the front door is at groud level). The heavy metal door locks behind me and I cannot go back.

Major Motoko Kusanagi from Ghost in the Shell is standing at the edge of the rooftop and jumps off. The scene is the same as the jump down from the opening sequence from the Stand Alone Complex anime series. I dissapear from the dream at this point and everything is viewed in third person. 

Major Kusanagi lands on a low roof top in a back alley. In the alleyway below there is a black truck and three suspicious looking men loading cardboard boxes into the back of the truck. The boxes are sealed but heavy and the men are trying to load them quickly. The Major draws her gun and yells at them to stop, but the men draw their own weapons and open fire. Two of the men engage the Major in gun play while the last man quickly throws the rest of the boxes into the truck. One box falls out of the truck and bursts open, scattering VHS video tapes and CD disks all over the alleyway. The three men jump into the van and speed off. 

The Major is trying to figure out what is on the disks when some investigators show up (though none are other characters from the GITS show or movie - they appear to be random creations of my subconscious). Major Kusanagi leaves them to clean up the mess and figure out what the disks and tapes are and runs off in the direction that the truck went. She runs out of the alley and into a beach front shopping strip. There are thousands of people and hundreds of vehicles on the road and on the beach, making it impossible to find the truck.

There is a bus sitting at a terminal on the other side of the road, seemingly abandoned. The Major gets onto the bus and it starts to move under its own power and without a driver. There are other people on the bus but they stare out of the windows and will not respond to anyone trying to get their attention. The bus travels down the road for a bit and makes two left turns around the block. It stops in front of the Oriental food store. When she gets off the bus, the Major can see the three men from the alleyway talking to the old Chinese man through the window. There is one of the sealed cardboard boxes on the counter.

The four men pick up the box and exit through the heavy metal back door. Kusanagi follows and finds herself back on the roof top in which she started, with none of the men in sight. 

The dream becomes too fuzzy for me to remember any more, but it ended soon after anyway.

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream I had last night was very short (or I do not remember any of it except for the end).

I was in my old bedroom crying on the bed. I was laying on my side and my arms were stretched out. I felt a furry animal lay down on my arms and I could feel the vibration of a purr, but I could not hear it. I opened my eyes but I could see nothing, even though I could still feel the invisible, purring cat.

That is all I remember.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had my second lucid experience last night! I only had very limited control, but I do believe that it is an improvement because in my first lucid experience I had no control what-so-ever.

The dream takes place about a block from where I live. There is a church with an expansive parking lot near the corner of the intersection and all of the outdoor scenes of the dream take place there. All of the inside scenes of the dream take place in what is very similar to the halls of the public school that I attended as a child. Even though, in reality, there are many apartment buildings, stores and a cemetery in the area surrounding the church and the road it is on, in the dream there was only thick, dark forest.

At the beginning of the dream I was inside wandering the halls of the school. It was night time and it should have been closed but I saw former classmates and teachers around as well. There were no classes going on and everything seemed very random or downright chaotic. The was some sort of parade thought the halls and people where dragging pieces of electronic equipment or walking with baby animals through the halls.

Someone walked by with six kittens on a leash and I could not see the person's face, but I remember thinking that the kittens were cute. I also saw someone trying to pull a baby elephant along but still did not realize that I was in a dream. I did not attempt any RCs because it just did not occur to me at the time. I saw an old schoolmate of mine named J.P and I decided to follow him.

We walked down a long hall and went outside. Rather than the school yard we walked out into the church parking lot. There were several parked vehicles as well as cars driving past on the road. J.P sat down on the front step of the church and looked at me and said something. Though I can remember the sound of his voice, I cannot remember what he said to me. I walked over to one of the parked cars (a light grey or white, two door hatchback) and thought that I would drive home in it. I started the car and pulled up the the street, but I swerved out onto the road without slowing down or stopping and I cut off at least two other road vehicles. 

It was then that I realized I was in a dream, because I knew what I had just done was very illegal and not the proper way to drive. The first thing I did with my lucidity was put the dream in "reverse" and go back to the point of entering the vehicle so I could attempt an exit from the parking lot with the proper driving technique (what can I say? I am neurotic like that). The second attempt at driving was as well as could be but I turned around and returned to the church parking lot because I wanted to try and speak with J.P again. As I pulled in and parked I saw J.P going into the church. I ran to catch up with him and when I went through the church doors I found myself in the public school halls again. 

This time however, the hall was very long and very wide and there where several former male classmates from my grade 7 and 8 years sitting all along the floor. The majority of them seemed to be working on bike or engine parts and their hands were all greasy. Some of them looked up at me and laughed (they used to pick on me and tease me relentlessly) but I ignored them and continued to follow J.P until he too sat down and started working on some greasy mechanical stuff. 

I don't know exactly what happend but I lost my dream control, even though I was still aware that I was in a dream. I am guessing it is because I wasn't really doing anything special with my lucidity except follow people to see what they would do, rather than attempting things myself.

I turned around and saw some random former schoolmates exiting from a classroom door and going outside. I was pushed by an invisible force (I was fighting to regain my dream control at this point so the invisible force was probably my subconscious trying to move me along) to the door that the students were exiting. It turned out not to be a classroom but a small, single stall bathroom. It was dirty and empty and the fluorescent light was flickering ominously. 

As the male classmates all stared at me, I went into the bathroom and attempted to do my business, but the door would not close properly (neither did the stall door now that I think of it) and I felt embarrased and "on display." I finished as quickly as I could and tried to wash my hands, but the taps spewed some disgusting brown liquid. I got out of there as quickly as I could and went back into the hall to find that all of the male schoolmates who were sitting on the floor laughing at me - except for J.P, who just looked at me with a sad expression on his face before returning to his greasy work.

I remember running for the exit doors because I was upset and embarassed but the the faster I ran towards the doors, the further away they seemed. I acknowledged that my dream was turning into one of those weird stretchy hall dreams, but I did not have the control over my body to stop myself from running. The only thing I could think of doing was saying to myself over and over again "This is cliche and boring. This is cliche and boring."

The dream ended there. Only after I woke up did I realize that I should have been said "more clarity" or "more lucidity" rather than "this is cliche and boring." Oh well, next time.

----------


## Sekhmet

I have had several dreams in the last few days but I have been kind of lazy and I have not written any of them down. I just woke up from having this one though:

I cannot remember now how the dream started but at some point I was with my friend Becky and we were taking a road trip in in her car to a large shopping center across the border, (even though in waking life she does not actually own a vehicle). We arrived at our destination and went inside to do whatever and when our hands were full, we returned to Becky's car. We found that a small green car had smashed into the right side of her vehicle, leaving a large dent and traces of green paint. The green car was parked behind Becky's with the driver no where in sight.

After some angry shouting over the damage of the car, I suggested to my friend that we take photos of the damage with her digital camera (another thing she does not actually possess in waking life) but for some reason Becky was reluctant to do so. She did not want to create a scene and was content to just leave it but I was insistant on taking pictures for insurance reasons, just in case. She eventually agreed but I could not figure out how to activate the time stamp on the camera, which I was convinced existed at the time, and became frustrated. Becky then suggested we go back inside the mall and finish our shopping because the damage was already done and there was no point crying over spilt milk. I agreed, put the camera in my purse and we returned to our shopping spree. 

When we again returned to put away all we had bought we found that Becky's car had again been smashed  and the damage was to much this time to ignore. The green car was no where in sight. Becky and I were infuriated about the situation and I was fuming that I had decided not to use the digital camera before to get the green car's license plate. I proceeded to take photos of the damage while Becky called for a tow truck.

As I was just finishing up documenting of the damage I saw the green car on the other side of the parking lot, smahed into a wall. I ran over and was thrilled to see two people who I hoped to be the owners. I was right but the owners, a young man and a young woman, tried to argue with me about the damage to Becky's car and would not let me take their photos. The young woman said that the young man had been driving, but it was difficult for him to use the breaks because he was wearing spiked baseball shoes, as if that was a ligitimate excuse for their destructive and dangerous driving!

I became infuriated when I heard that excuse and yelled that perhaps the young man should wear regular shoes until he reached his destination or wait to wear spiked shoes until he was actually playing baseball, to which the young woman just scoffed. I demanded that we exchange contact information for the insurance reasons and they thankfully agreed to that. When I finally returned to Becky and her car, the tow truck was there and ready to go and the dream ended there.

I had a short dream after this one that took place in the gymnasium of my public school, but other than the location I cannot remember anything else about that dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

My third lucid dream. I had this dream on the fourth of September.

I was in a building with red walls, standing on a metal staircase, and there was water gushing in from somewhere below. I ascended the stairs until I came to a door. When I went through it, I found myself on a fire escape about five or six storeys above the ground, which was covered in brown, rushing water. The town around me was flooded as far as the eye could see.  

I jumped from the balconey to the roof of a builing about 30 feet away and it was at this point that I realized I was dreaming. The dream changed then and I found myself on a gravel road somewhere out in the country. I could see dark forest behind me and a single mid-sized mountain ahead of me. I started running towards the mountain but the sun began to set and it was getting dark. I knew I was in a dream so I attempted some dream control; I pointed at the sun and drew a line with my figure towards the center of the sky. The sun followed the path of my finger and it was noon again, as I seemed to have moved time backwards. This is only the second time I have ever been successful at trying to control something in my dreams, and like the first experience, it involved moving the flow of time backwards.

I contined towards the mountain and saw that there were several houses at the base and on the slope. Some of the houses looked abandoned while others looked brand new. The first house that I went up to was dilapatated and when I pushed open the door I could see huge cobwebs all throughout the inside. I went to the next house and there where lights on, but no one answered the door. I passed several other houses until I came to a little grey one where I could hear the voices of a man and a woman on the inside, yet they fell silent and did not answer the door when I knocked. I remember thinking that if anyone answered the door that I would try to use my dream control to kill them for fun, but just at this moment an alarm clock went off in real life and woke me up.

I find it funny that I could move the sun with my dream control, but did not think about forcing the door down at the little grey house. I am not a violent person and I am surprised and somewhat disgusted at myself for thinking it would be fun to hurt someone, even in my dream. It is quite embarassing now that I think about it.

----------


## Sekhmet

Non-lucid dreams in dark blue.
Lucid dreams in dark red.
Comments in black.

*INDEX for page 2*
September 6th, 2006 - Lost on Winter Mountain.
September 19th, 2006 - Vincent Valentine and a False Awakening.
October 7th, 2006 - The Artistic Princess.
October 8th, 2006 - Vacation Island attacked.
October 20th, 2006 - Massacre in an Underground City.
October 30th, 2006 - Short Victorian dream.
October 31st, 2006 - Covering up a Murder.
November 1st, 2006 - Highschool-looking Fortess.
November 4th,2006 - Sunken Boat in the Cove.
November 5th, 2006 - Half-subterranian City.
November 6th, 2006 - The Beach of Disappearing People.
October 27th, 2006 - Two Aircraft and a Department Store.
October 28th, 2006 - Flying Between Torono and London.
December 3rd, 2006 - Four Dreams.
December 14th, 2006 - Pregnant with Twins.
December 30th, 2006 - The Orc King and the Princess.
December 31st, 2006 - Family Vacation.
November 7th, 2006 - Flooding Valley and my Telekenesis. (4th lucid)
January 9th, 2007 - Awakened by a Ghost. 
January 10th, 2007 - Day trip in old Westfalia.

I had this dream on approximately the fifth or sixth of September.

"_Lost on Winter Mountain_."

The dream started off in the middle of winter on the side of a huge mountain. The sun had just set and I was not only under-dressed for the fridged weather, but I was lost in the wilderness with a former friend of mine whom I can no longer stand. This former friend of mine, Cathy, was even more under-dressed than I was and even though I hate her I felt sorry for her in my dream and I gave her my ski jacket to wear. I had a black sweater on, but she had only a thin t-shirt and I thought that she would freeze to death if I did not give her the jacket.

At first she would not wear it, as I know she hates me more than I hate her, and I became frustrated and said "Fine, freeze to death," and I began to walk away. For whatever reason, she put on the jacket and followed me. We walked in silence for what seemed forever, with only the light of a full moon reflecting off the snow as illumination. I was determined to walk all night to keep my body temperature regulated and hopefully find civilization (as I knew in the dream that there was a chalet some where), but Cathy kept complaining about being cold, her feet hurting and wanting to stop and rest.

I was so concerned with my own safety at this point that I did not care what Cathy chose to do, but I told her that if she stopped and fell asleep that she would likely die and I was not going to wait around for her. Cathy kept following, though she tried to walk slower and whine that I was being unfair and not waiting for her, but I ignored her and continued going at my own pace. When she finally realized that I would not fall for her emotional manipulations, Cathy caught up and kept pace until we saw the lights of the chalet in the distance. 

I did not slow down but looked behind me and saw that Cathy was sitting under a tree gasping for breath. I shouted back that I would send help as soon as I got to the chalet but the dream ended there.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the dream I had last night:

The dream starts off in a with Vincent Valentine (a character from the Final Fantasy 7 franchise) walking down a road in a dark forest at night. There are few buildings here and there but they seem abandoned. There seems to be no other people and there is only one car (a black 70s trans-am), parked on the side of the road. Vincent gets into the car and drives for a while. The dream becomes a bit fuzzy here and there is something to do with trying to find two children who are lost in the forest, but I cannot remember most of the details. Eventually Vincent arrives at a small town just outside of the forest, where he dissapears from the dream and the town begins to resemble my neighbourhood.

Everything in the dream, up till this point, was viewed in a third-person perspective but now I am in the dream and everything is from my perspective. Or perhaps this is a completely different dream, but to me they seemed to run right into each other.

I have a *false awakening* and sit up in bed because there is a very loud sound that roars somewhere directly above, followed by an explosion that rocks the entire house. The loud noise that woke me up sounded like a commercial airliner and sure enough when I look out my bedroom window (through the billowing smoke and flames) I can see the remains of a giant aircraft that has crashed just metres from my house. I am terrified at this point because I think everything is real due to the false awakening that I have not yet realized has occured.

The smoke and the fire spread very quickly and the walls and various stuff in my bedroom catch fire. I run upstairs (my bedroom is in the basement) and frantically look for the fire extingusher in the hall closet, but I notice some people standing in my driveway. I run outside and the people turn out to be volunteer firefighters. I tell them that my bedroom is on fire and one lady from the group rushes past me and down the stairs. Even though I am panicking I try to follow her with the intention of helping extingush the fire but when I get to the top of the stairs I can see that the entire basement is engulfed in flames and the lady is nowhere in sight.

The dream ended there and I wake up for real, sweaty, shaken, but relieved that it is all a dream. I did various RCs to make sure I was really awake!

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream I had last night is so long and detailed that I cannot believe that I have remembered so much! It takes place in a large castle that sit in the middle of a huge field. The landscape is mostly flat plains with a few hilly areas and small forests scattered about. There is a shallow river that runs behind the castle and a dirt road that runs almost parallel to the river, but in front of the castle instead of behind. The castle is also surround by huge stone walls (which in turn sorround a small moat) and has some areas within the yard that are "forbidden" and closed off for some reason.

When the dream starts I am the King's youngest child and only daughter. I have long flaxen colored hair and wear a white and blue dress and a dark blue cape. I am betrothed to be married to a prince and he short with medium length black hair and a fierce temperment. Prince Rolgan, as I think he was called, was living with us in the castle until we marry, but he all but ignores me and kisses ass to my father. As the princess I was not allowed to venture outside the castle walls alone (as it is "dangerous" in the outside world) so I spent a portion of my time trying to figure out ways to break into the sealed off "forbidden" areas, as I was curious to see what they contain before I have to leave when I marry. 

As I am crossing the main bridge that goes over the moat in the front of the castle when I run into some children from a nearby village. They beg me to teach them how to paint. They each give me a small bundle of fine-quality paint brushes and I accept these modest gifts happily. I spend a few hours with the children teaching brushstroke techniques (something I have been practicing myslef in waking life), until the sun hangs low in the sky. Before it starts to get dark I call for my personal carriage and tell the driver to take the children home. As the carriage leaves there is a window of opportunity for me to climb over the fence of one of the forbidden areas. The guards were busy seeing the carriage out the front gate and did not notice me jump onto a vine and climb over.

The small closed off area on the inside was strewn with garbage and debris. Part of the moat went through the area but there was no bridge leading to the other side where I could see some sort of fort or hut made out of sticks and peices of fabric. The water was very cold and dirty, but shallow enough for me to walk across. As I walked through the water my dress caught on something. At first I though was a caught on a stick but when I yanked hard enough to free my dress, a long white bone floated to surface. I stared at it in shock for a moment, before I quickly ran to the other side. It was only then that I noticed there were bones and skulls all over the place as well as garbage. The inside of the little hut had skeletons piled upon each other and most of them were skewered with weapons that the King's soldiers used.

I had seen enough and wanted to leave, but I could not get back over by way of the vine as it seemed to have disappeared. It was getting dark now and the only way out was by slipping under the fence where it went over the moat - but first I had to move garbage and bones out of the way. On the other side the water was warm and clean and dipped down a little in a mini waterfall sort of thing. I was almost directly underneath the main castle bridge that went over the moat. At the edge of the small waterwall, standing waist deep in the moat was a young girl who seemed to be looking for something. 

As I approached the young girl she looked up at me. It was then that I saw a man with a long flowing cloak standing against the side of the main bridge, looking in my direction. I ignored him and asked the young girl who she was. She said her name was "Galia" (or something like that) and I asked if she had a sister, as the named seemed somewhat familiar to me. The young girl said yes, that her sister's name was "Egalia" (or something like that. I am not sure if I am remembering the exact names but I do know that they rhymed) and that she had been at the castle earlier. Galia then lifted something out of the water and offered it to me. It was a bundle of paint brushes, but unlike the brushes the other children gave me they were not fine-quality. Instead they seemed very old and worn, but I accepted them anyway as the young girl had a very hopeful look on her face. The man leaning against the bridge called out that the brushes were not any good, but I just ignored him because I was annoyed that he was eavedropping. Galia said that she knew the brushes were not good but they were the only things she had to offer. I tell her that I can reuse the handles and make new brushes from them, which seems to make her happy.

I take Galia by the hand and we wade to the shore. The man with the cloak approaches and helps us out of the water. Even though it is almost dark I can see his face now and he is very handsome. He has long blond hair, deep blue eyes and elf ears. (He looks exactly like Legolas as protrayed by Orlando Bloom from Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings films.) He tells me that every guard in the castle is looking for me. I blush and hurriedly thank him for his help and take off towards the main castle gate, with poor Galia in bewildered tow. I am rushed to the throne room where my father, the King, lectures me about going off on my own and how worried he was about me, all the while I am still holding onto Galia for some reason. My fiance, Prince Rolgan, and my brothers all stand beside the throne and glare at me disapprovingly, but I am unnaffected because I do not care what they think. Just then a guard comes in and announces the arrival of an elf prince. While the king and princes recieve the Legolas clone I stalk off to my private chamber, promising Galia that I would take her home tomorrow and that she could sleep in my room for the night.

Later that night there is some sort of dinner reception going on and I have to attend, which would not bother me except that I have to face the elf-prince again. I try to ignore him and fawn over my fiance but as usual he is ignoring me and kissing ass to the king. I do care for Rolgan at this point in the dream, but only because it seems so far that I have no choice because marrying him is my only option for the future. At some point during the socializing, the elf prince corners me and asks me what I was doing in the moat and what I think of my future husband. Before I can answer (but not before I blush again) Prince Rolgan comes over and says that we are retiring for the night, before leading me to my chamber. He doesn't say a word to me (or even look at me), drops me off at my chamber door and heads to his own. 

When he dissapears I hear a smash from down the hall. I run towards the sound and I find that a servant has broken something in the dinning room. There is broken glass all over the floor underneath a small table with a yellow tablecloth. I kneel down to assist the servant cleaning up the mess, but something I cannot see pushes me from behind and I fall forward onto the pile of broken glass. I put my arms out in front of me to break my fall but I cut my hands severely. I panic and run to Prince Rolgan's chamber, crying and covered in blood, but when he opens the door he just scoffs at me and calls for the castle doctor. He lets it be known that his is not pleased that I have interupted him and shows no concern what-so-ever for my well-being. When he is speaking with a guard I glance into his room and see a woman I do not know laying naked on his bed. She just sneers at me and stretches out, flaunting how confortable she is on my future husbands bed.

The doctors come and take me to the windowless medical room where they remove the glass and bandage my hands. Rolgan just goes back into his room, not knowing that I have seen his secret lover. No one comes to visit me in the room and I am told to stay there even when the doctors leave. Overwhelmed by everything that has happened that day (finding the skeletons in the forbidden place, cutting up my hands, and realizing that Rolgan doesn't care for me) I start sobbing uncontrollably. I hear the door open and someone wraps there arms around me. At first I though it was Galia or the King but when I open my eyes in turns out to be the elf prince. He doesn't say anything but just lets me cry on his shoulder. At some point I fall asleep on the lone, small cot in the medical room.

I have a dream (a dream within a dream!) of sneaking out of the castle and riding a horse along the river that runs behind the castle. It's a beautiful clear blue day and I run into the elf prince. He finds my "escape" amusing and calls me daring and brave. There is a bit more to this dream-within-a-dream but I cannot recall anymore at this time.

The next day I find out that the elf prince has gone home. I tell the King about Rolgan's apathy towards me and the woman I saw in his room and, to my surprise, the King breaks off the engagement and throws Rolgan out of the castle. I am somewhat relieved that I do not have to marry anymore, but new anxieties about my future arise. I pass the day trying to show Galia how to reuse paint brush handles and make new brushes, but it is all but impossible with my bandaged hands. Later in the day I call for my personal carriage and go with Galia to take her home. I am hoping that getting off of the castle grounds will help alleviate some of my anxieties. 

After seeing Galia home my carriage is surround by heavily armoured men on black horses on the road back to the castle. They kill the driver and my guards and drag me to a black carriage that has stopped just behind mine. I get thrown in and land at the feet of Rolgan, who sexually abuses me while on route back to his castle. I get thrown into a tower cell that is empty except for a small narrow window and an old dirty matress on the floor. Left without food and water for what seemed like a forever I was crying when Prince Rolgan returned and raped me and I cannot defend myself at all because of my disabled hands. He eventually leaves and drops a small morsel of food on the floor.

I don't eat, I just cry and give into despair. I do not know how long I am trapped in the tower when I feel someone lift me up and begin to carry me. In my half-unconscious, half-starved daze I cannot tell who it is. There are the bodies of the heavily amoured men laying all about and I snap to full consciousness when whoever is carrying me passes the bloodied body of Prince Rolgan. He is so freshly dead that his blood is still steaming. When we finally exist the castle I can get a clear look at my rescuer - it's the elf prince! Woo hoo! He just smiles softly at me.

The dream becomes fuzzy here as I struggle against consciousness but alas I fail and awaken. And I was hoping for some steamy elven sexual healing, dammit. Er, anyway, there is a lot of similarities of my waking life in this dream, including feelings of isolation, rejection and fear, feeling trapped, being molested and raped, and anxieties about my future. Yeah my life is exciting. _Not_.

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream I had last night seemed to go all over the place, and because I did not write it down upon awaking I have forgotten some of the details.

It starts off on an island beach resort where many people are enjoying the fine weather and warm water. I am relaxing on a beach towel not far from the water and I can see a family of four in front of me. There is the father and son, who are caucasian, and the mother and daughter, who are oriental. The father is playing with the children at the water's edge and the mother is watching from their beach towel not far away.

Seaweed started drifting to shore in vast amounts and many people start rushing out of the water. Some of the seaweed has jellyfish hidden inside and they are stinging whoever happens to touch them. The father ignores the seaweed and continues to allow his son to play while the daughter responds to the mother's call to get out of the water. Eventually, the frustrated mother gets up and rushes over to her son and pulls him to shore, where she cradles him in her lap and fawns over him for a bit. The father and mother begin to argue. For some reasons the father has not seen the jellyfish and has not acknowledged all the people rushing out of the water. He is angry because he thinks that the children should be allowed to continue to play in the water.

Just then there is a voice over a loudspeaker telling everone in the army to gather in a nearby parking lot. Just after that sirens start going off all over the resort. Apparently I am a soldier, even though I am on vacation, I am being enlisted to fight. At the parking lot all of the soldiers who have gathered are told that we are under attack - but the sky is clear and there are no signs of "enemy" activity anywhere, (unless you count the mass amounts of seaweed and jellyfish washing upon the shoreline). The soldiers are given weapons and ammunition, split into groups, and most are sent into the forests to "hunt down the enemy."

My group consists of 16 men and I (the only woman) and there is a wide variety of nationalities represented. Our orders are to secure the area as the civilians are escorted to safety. Chaos ensues when smoke bombs and gunfire errupt from an unseen source. There are people running everywhere and some of the commanders from the soldier's units are either killed or run away. Some of the members from my group (including the commander) get seperated from us in the smokey chaos. The rest of us commandeer a school bus and directs civilians to get on. It takes a few trips but we seem to get all of the civilians in the area to a nearby airport where an airbus is waiting to take them to saftey.

Before the last airbus leaves I hear something odd and run off on my own into a nearby forest. There is a helicopter trying to take off from an akward angle on a hill and I cannot figure out it managed to land without hitting any of the surrounding trees. There are two men in the cockpit and they look like they start to panic when they see me. The copter begins to lift into the air and I duck because I am afraid of being hit by the blades as the craft straightens out. When it is off the ground and starts to ascend gunfire errutps from a nearby bush and damages the underside of the helicopter, but does not stop it. When the copter is gone, a muscular black man steps out from behind the bush. It is the commander of my unit and he asks me to come along with him. I agree and report that all of the civilians have been evacuated and the vacation resort has been secured. He gives me a strange look but says nothing.

We walk down the hill, through some thick bushes and straight into what looks like a zen garden. The men from my unit are all sitting on benches that encircle the rock garden and seem happy to see me. The commander asks me if I remember everyones name and to point them out if I do so. I think it is a weird request but I comply and am able to name every single member of my group except one, a black man with long dreadlocks. The man with the dreadlocks laughs at me and says in a thick jamacian accent: "My name would be "Johney Oh" in english and it rhymes with cloud". I still cannot remember his name and the whole unit finds it very funny. 

I am told that when I dissapeared into the forest that I had dissapeared for several months. The "enemy" could still not be found and everyone wanted to know where I had been. I tried to tell them that almost no time elapsed between running from the airport to coming across the helicopter in the forest, but no one believes me. The is a bit more with my unit on an aircraft but I cannot rememeber most of it. The dream ends soon after anyways.

----------


## Sekhmet

I just woke up from this dream/nightmare.

I looked like a Chinese woman, I could speak a multitude of oriental languages and I was in this underground city type place. There were these squads of soldiers who were gathering people, at what seemed to be random at first, and killing them in cold blood. I did not get a look at any of the soldier's faces because I was to busy trying to run from them, so I had no idea who they were. There were panicked and frightened people everywhere, running for their lives and trying to find a place to hide.

I ran into what looked like a small warehouse and hid under some steel steps and behind some wooden crates. There were a small group of people of mixed ethnicities hiding in various parts of the room. We could hear screaming and gunshots from outside and we were all frozen in terror. Some time passed and the noise outside seemed to quiet down a little, but soon a large group of the soldiers burst into the warehouse and dragged everyone out of hiding. I saw then that the soliders were all oriental looking and spoke in Japanese. They seperated everyone who looked oriental and instantly shot everyone else who was not.

The soldiers then interrogated the remaining civilians to find out their background. When I was asked I was too scared to answer and so remained silent, even when some of the soldiers tried to beat an answer out of me. I finally shouted at them to go to hell in Japanese and they pushed me into one corner of the room while they continued to drill the remaining civilians. Eventually the soldiers pushed a woman who had Japanese citizenship in my direction, lined everyone one else against the wall and shot them. The soldiers then left.

The Japanese woman and I sat in a daze until it grew silent outside. We wandered outside together and found that the soldiers had killed everyone they met except for people who were Japanese. I was overcome with grief and guilt because I seemed to have survived the massacre (even though I was a Chinese person) because I just happened to speak the "correct" language. I wander around in a daze for a while, past the destruction and heaping pile of bodies and the dream ends about there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had an interesting dream last night, but I have forgotten most of the details because I got up and let the dogs outside immediately upon waking - rather than write the dream down.

What I do remember is a long Victorian looking hallway with many old wooden doors. There was something about a dark-haired man in a red checkered shirt in one of the rooms off to the left, but I cannot remember the significance. There was also something about a rocking chair and a fireplace but the significance of that is also lost to me. Despite the old Victorian appearance of the house, it had a very modern looking bathroom, though I only remember seeing it while I went down the hall towards the room with the man in the red checkered shirt.

I can only remember fragments of images but it was fairly long and I wish now that I had taken a moment to write the dream down (if only in point form) rather than rush to get the dogs outside. On the other hand, I did not want to have to clean up dog pee off the floor, so that&#39;s my excuse and I&#39;m sticking with it&#33;

----------


## Sekhmet

I had several dreams last night and I attribute it to:

a) all of the spirit enegy on the loose, because the veil between the worlds of Light and Dark was very thin,
b) all the candy I ate.

Okay, "b" is probably the more likely explaination.   ::laughhard::  
I can only remember this dream right now though:

It starts off behind a three story house with faded yellow bricks. I do not know if the house was in a town or in the country but the backyard was fairly large and had trees all around the perimeter, though there were no trees or shrubs on the actual yard. It was autumn and the entire backyard was covered in leaves of various orange hues.

At the beginning I stepped out of the backdoor of the house (I do no recall anything about the inside) and I saw two middle-aged women frantically stuffing leaves into black garbage bags. There were three black garbage bags lined up on the edge of the small wooden porch (just to my right) and almost at the same time I saw them, the women saw me and froze in place and stared at me with shocked looks on their faces. One of the women (with dirty blond hair) kind of speed walked over to me and asked what I wanted in a nervous manner while the other woman (with dark brown hair) continued with the frantic leaf stuffing. I gestured to the house and said I was here to stay a few nights. Apparently the place was a bed and breakfast inn or something. The blond woman seemed disoriented for a moment than apologized and showed me to a room.

I returned to the backyard as the sun was setting and found the women were still frantically putting leaves into garbage bags, but were also burning some in a firepit in the middle of the large yard. I went over to them and asked why did they not just burn all the leaves and though the brunette responded, I cannot recall exactly what she said. Something about it taking to long or something? It was then that I noticed there was something burning at the bottom of the pit that was not wood or leaves but I did not say anything. In the morning I went into the backyard and the women and garbage bags were gone. I went over to the firepit and tried to see what was at the bottom now that the fire was out. I could see the charred remains of what looked like a human torso and head. I was not scared, just a bit disgusted and I went back into the house.

When the two women returned, I asked them about the body in the firepit and the blond woman broke down and started crying while the brunette woman paced nervously around the room. They admitted to murdering a man who had checked in a few days before but they swore it was in self defense. The brunette woman said they burned the head and torso in the fire and dumped the arms and legs in various leaf filled garbage bags around the area. The two women seemed scared and genuinely felt guilty so I told them to gather the clothes they were wearing during the murder and to gather some bleach. We dunked the clothes in the bleach then burned them when they dried. I asked the women to find a bucket and when they returned we shovelled the ashes from the fire pit into the bucket. Then we dumped the ashes from a moving vehicle along a desolate road somewhere in a deep forest.

When we returned to the bed and breakfast inn, there was a police crusier in the driveway and the two women began to panic. I told them to calm down because the police do not know anything and are probably just going to question them about any previous guests they have had. We went inside and were questioned by the police officer about the missing man, but he seemed convinced that we did not know anything so he left. After he was gone, the women asked me to follow them out to the firepit. I cannot remember exactly what they did now but somehow the firepit turned into a large well with a ladder leading down. The women said I could escape through here and I said goodbye and climbed down into the darkness. 

It did not take very long for the ladder to lead out into an bright open area. At first I thought it led outside but then I realised it was some sort of dungeon that was just very well lit. The only way I can describe it is as a battle area in a first person shooter videogame like Quake or Halo or something. Anyway, it was very maze like and everything was made of sienna coloured bricks. Half of the area was underwater. When I first came out of the well hole there were three small flying black ship things that opened fire at me. I ducked under something and waiting for the ship things to pass. They dissapeared through a hole in a wall high above me. I came out of my hiding spot and looked down and saw some passageways under the water. I dived into the water and tried to reach the them but I was pushed to the other side of the dungeon by a strong current. I pulled myself up onto a ledge and saw some other people attempting to reach the underwater tunnels as well, but they seemed to be having the same problems as I.

The dream gets fuzzy here. There was something to do with a competetion between the other swimmers and I and something about those dark ships coming back but I cannot really remember the rest. I do not recall if I, or anyone else, ever made it out of there.

----------


## Sekhmet

This dream starts off in the lobby of a building that seems to be a cross between my old two-storey highschool and some sort of castle or fortress. The layout is similar to how I remember it though some of the hallways have unusual maze-like twists or dead ends. Everything seems to be made of white or grey marble on the inside of the building and white brick and silvery metal on the outside. The entire school/castle sits on the edge of a limestone cliff and overlooks a vast, waveless ocean. The atmosphere outside is perpetually clouded over and foggy.

There are many students and teachers wandering about the halls and everyone is wearing long, flowing gowns and robes that I can only describe as high fantasy fashion (much like Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings). It is the first day of school and I am ascending the main staircase to get to the office on the second floor because I cannot find my schedule and I have no idea where to go (this is something that actually happened to me, but on my first day of college, not highschool). I expect there to be a set of glass doors at the top of the stairs, which would lead to the hall that leads to the office, but instead there is just a large pane of glass which will not budge when I press on it.

To my left there is a metal door (in reality there is an empty space there, which drops down to the first floor) and when I go through it I find myself in the auditorium. I almost become lucid at this point because I know that this is the incorrect layout of my old highschool, but there is a flash of blue light from behind me that distracts me from my thought process. I turn around and see a little girl run right through the glass pane. She has short dark brown hair, a white frilly dress, a dark red cloak or cape, and she looks to be about 4 or 5 years old. Anyway I follow her and find that I too can now walk through the glass pane, but the little girl has disappeared and I can only see random students and teachers wandering around.

I walk down the hall to the office and find that it looks nothing like I remember it. Where the main entrance to the office should be there is a window with no glass and a large ledge. It looks like a concession stand or something. I can see into the office, but there does not appear to be a door to get in or out. There are two men on the other side of the window doing paper work and they both seem out of place. Unlike everyone else in the school who are dressed in flowing robes and are average looking people, the two men in the office are dressed in normal modern clothing and look like trolls or something. One has brown leathery skin and pointy ears and the other has a dark blue scales and large horns sticking out at the top of his head. They both stare and scoff in a condescending manner when I tell them that I have no idea where to go. I kind of "faze out" as the two office workers are finding what I need and I only snap out of my daydream when I notice the papers on the ledge right in front of me. The office workers snicker at me and tell me to hurry along because the bell rang while I was off in la-la-land.

Before I go anywhere ask them about the head of an animal I can see on a wall behind them. I can not recall what kind of animal it was but I am sure it was a buffalo or a bull or something. It had to be a fresh kill because there was blood running down the wall from where it was mounted. The trolls tell me that they just killed the animal that morning and mounted the head because they did not know what else to do with it. I ask them if I can have it because I am interested in cooking the brains and promise to bring them some if they hand it over. They give me the animal head and I gleefully skip off and boil that animal's brain after draining all the blood and collecting it in a glass vial. I am still in the school but I have lost all interest in going to class because I cannot think of anything else except cooking and eating the brains.

I return to the office window some time later and offer some of the meat to the troll-like office workers. I tell them that it tastes just like liver or steak (I can no longer remember exactly which one I said) and they accept what portions I offer but say that I had better have more to share. I do not know what they mean but just then a stern-faced, grey-haired old woman appears and demands that I offer her some as well. Apparently she is the principal and she is there to investigate why I am neglecting my classes in preference to cooking animal brains. I give her half of the meat that I have left and she decides to let me off this time because she likes that taste of the food I offer.

Just then the bell rings, because school is over, and everyone leaves for the day. I hide in a corner and eat my food because I am in no hurry and I think it is strange anyone is trying to leave because there seems to be nothing outside of the school except for the ocean in the back and never-ending fog everywhere else. When I am done eating my brains, I mean, the brains I cooked, I go to the main lobby on the first floor and contemplate going outside into the fog. From behind me there is a flash of blue light and when I turn around I see the little girl in the white dress running down the hall and disappear around a corner. I try to follow but bolts of lightning shoot out of the ground every time I get close and I have to stop or jump out of the way to avoid being hit. 

I lose sight of the little girl and find that I have become lost in the maze-like halls. I see a set of metal doors at the end of one hall and when I go through them I end up in a stairwell that is made of red brick (rather than white brick like the rest of the school). There are steps that seem to lead up to the second floor but I am not interested in going there so I try to exit through the large metal door whence I came. Unfortunately the doors have locked behind me and I have no choice but to go up the stairs. When I am at the top I discover that there are actually two doors and one leads into the second floor hall while the other seems to lead outside. I go out the door that leads outside and find myself on a metal fire escape that overlooks a large courtyard - which in turn overlooks the ocean behind the school. The marble floor of the courtyard is broken up and smashed, with some pieces overlapping, layered or on a dangerous slant. There is only one large slab of marble that is flat and it is near the cliff edge.

On the flat piece of marble I can see the little girl and she is standing with three other people. There is a gargoyle-like man, a tall slender woman with wings and a little boy dressed in black. The four of them stare out over the water and continue to do so even as I descend the fire escape as far as I can. The last ten steps are twisted, crushed or broken off and I have to jump onto the smashed and jagged marble below. When I am on the ground I have to navigate the broken pieces of marble like a maze. I hear a loud, raspy yell in the direction of the four people, followed by a gurgling sound and soon after a thick black smoke starts billowing into the cloudy sky. I cannot see what is going on because the layers of broken marble are blocking my view.

When I finally find my way to the flat slab of marble, there is a large bonfire in the center and I can see two arms sticking out of it. The winged woman is still staring out over the ocean and I can now see that her wings are broken and bleeding. The little girl and boy are poking the fire with sticks and I assume that it is the gargoyle like man in the fire because he is no where in sight. I ask the children what they are doing my they ignore me. I walk over to the winged woman and ask what is going on and she glances at me for just a moment then turns back towards ocean. She says that she wants "to go there," but cannot do so because she cannot fly. I look in the direction she is pointing and I see the faint outline of land in the distance. I cannot tell if it is another continent or an island. I try talking to the winged woman again, but she ignores me.

I turn back to the children and see them scrapping meat off the arms in the fire and eating it. I go over and ask them why they are eating the gargoyle man but just then the arms in the fire seem to come to life and pull themselves out. The arms are not much more than charred bones now but they still drag themselves along the ground and try to grab at the feet of the children and I. The little girl does not seem fazed and she just side steps the attack, but the little boy freaks out, runs to the edge of the cliff and throws himself into the ocean. I avoid the skeletal arms and try to go after the boy, but he is much faster than me and lunges over the cliff before I can reach him. The winged woman is completely unaffected by the commotion and continues to stare at the land across the ocean like nothing is happening.

The little girl turns to me and says that all of this is my fault because I am "not supposed to talk about it." She then does something to the skeletal arms (though I cannot remember what) and the attack is stopped. The little girl then picks up the arms and tosses them into some marble debris to her left. She then walks to the edge of the cliff where the little boy went over and just stares down over the cliff. The winged woman suddenly jumps from the edge and begin frantically flapping her broken and bleeding wings in an attempt to fly. She screams as her wings shred and tear apart and she falls into the ocean. As soon as she hits the water she disappears and does not resurface. I was fearful that the little girl would end up in the water too, but she had started laughing when the winged woman fell and continued to do so even as I went over to her. I do not recall anymore as the dream seemed to end there.

----------


## Keeper

intersting dreams  :smiley: 

you should see if you cant add the poll option of outstand if you can, or ask a mod to fix it for you.

You&#39;r dreams generaly seem to have a lot of negativity or saddness in them, do you think that this might be a dream sign for you?

----------


## Sekhmet

> intersting dreams [/b]



Thank you!






> you should see if you cant add the poll option of outstand if you can, or ask a mod to fix it for you.[/b]



It would be nice to have another option on my poll but I am not too concerned about fixing it and I doubt the moderators would have the time to do so !






> You'r dreams generaly seem to have a lot of negativity or saddness in them, do you think that this might be a dream sign for you?[/b]



My life seems to have a lot of negativity and sadness in it.   ::undecided::   I have tried using my personal negative feelings to bring about lucidity, but it has not worked as of yet.  Various other techniques that I have read throughout the forums have also been ineffectual. I am starting to believe it is _because of_ the negativity and sadness within myself that makes it difficult for me to achieve regular dream control. But, I just have to keep trying, eh?   :smiley:

----------


## Keeper

think positive  :smiley: 

Remember, things always get better in the End. Have you tryed seeing a psycologist or someone how you trust spiritualy? It might help you rise above your predicament.

Good luck, and I&#39;ll be praying for you&#33;

----------


## Sekhmet

> think positive 
> 
> Remember, things always get better in the End. Have you tryed seeing a psycologist or someone how you trust spiritualy? It might help you rise above your predicament.
> 
> Good luck, and I'll be praying for you!
> [/b]



Yes, I do have a place to go to express my various concerns. Thank you!

   *   *   *   *   *   *   *   

I had this dream on *November the 4th*.  It takes place in a small cove somewhere along a sea or ocean.  Rather than take the time to describe the whole place, I whipped together an arial map in a paint program. Click on the title below to open the image (yes, i know it is crappy).

"*The Sunken Boat in the Cove*."

Many people are gathered on the beach when a challenge is presented to see who can swim all the way around the cove.  The starting point is the beach and the finish line is the docks.  All of the swimmers stop for a rest at the sand bar and some of them try to dive down to an old boat that has sunk in the deepest part of the cove.  No one can seem to hold there breath long enough, though.  The challenge to swim to the docks is all but forgotten as everyone is more interested in reaching the small shipwreck.

When it is my turn I am successful in reaching the sunken boat.  It looks like a small wooden fishing boat and it is laying upside down in the sand.  I see a small gap between the cove bottom and boat that I can slip through.  I do not have any scuba gear or a flashlight but I want to get underneath the boat.  The sunken boat settles into the sand as I go underneath and I become trapped just as I am starting to run out of air.

I almost panic, but quickly find that I can lift the boat through the water if I kick my legs hard enough.  I push the boat up onto the sand bar for everyone to see, but the other swimmers get angry at me for disturbing a shipwreck.  I am not really fazed by their attitudes because I am just happy that I did not drown. The dream ends there.

I have heard from various sources that giving dreams a title helps with recall, so I am going to try that from now on.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream on *November the 5th*.  It takes place in a city that is half subterranean.  Most of the shops and recreational areas are above ground, while the living quarters of the civilians are mostly below ground.  There is a vast tunnel system that connects the entire subterranean area to the above ground city.  The main character of this dream was a tall, dark-haired man who dressed in black and had a dark red cloak around his shoulders.  Because he looks very much like _Vincent Valentine_  from the Final Fantasy 7 franchise, that is what I will refer to him as, even though I am not sure if it supposed to be him or not (it is easier than typing out "main character" every time anyway).

"_Half-Subterranean City._."

The dream starts off in Vincent's living quarters.  Unlike most other homes, his residence is above ground.  He is laying down on something (I can no longer remember if is was a bed or a sofa) and having a dream or vision:

_he is exploring the subterranean area when he stumbles across a woman being brutally murdered by a knife wielding man in a remote area of the tunnels. The murderer, who was wearing a green shirt and black pants, takes off and disappears around a corner.  Vincent tries to give chase by he cannot find the culprit.  Soon, Vincent finds himself in the tunnels underneath a tea shop in the center of town and he sees another woman being murdered by the man in the green shirt._

The vision or dream ends there and Vincent believes that he has seen a vision of the future.  He spends the next few days patrolling the areas where he saw the murders occur but comes across nothing suspicious.  He goes into the tea shop one night and finds that it is devoid of people.  In the tunnels below the shop, it is unnatually quiet.  Vincent checks out the living quarters in the area but all of the homes are mysteriously empty of people and furniture.  There is a commotion above ground and when he goes up to investigate, Vincent finds that there is a group of people fighting in the street outside of the tea shop.  Amidst the group of people who are fighting is the green shirt man that Vincent had seen in his vision.  Rather than become involved in the steet brawl, or even find out why it started, Vincent just watches from the side lines until it dies down.  When Greenshirt breaks away from the fight and enters the underground tunnel system, Vincent follows close behind.  

Greenshirt seems to wander the tunnels aimlessly for a while but he does nothing suspicious.  After wandering around for a while, they end up in the tunnels below the tea shop and it is there that Vincent is confronted by the man, who demands to know why he is being followed.  Vincent tells him of the vision he had a few days before where he saw Greenshirt murder two women with a knife.  The man seems a bit perplexed but then laughs and invites Vincent to his residence.  When they get there Vincent sees that the man's home is actually one very small room with only one chair, a television, and shelves on each wall, cluttered with various random stuff.

Greenshirt puts in a horror movie that depicts the deaths of two characters in the same manner that Vincent had seen in his vision, and says that he had just watched that film a few days before.  When the movie is over, the man pulls out an old videogame system that looks like an old Atari, except that it has "Azure" written on it instead, and starts to play old-school Tetris.  Vincent sees thrity-one cents in change on one of the shelves, takes it and leaves.

The dream ends there. This is a strange dream! Like, WTF?!

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream on *November the 6th*.  It takes place on a long stretch of beach at night.  There are sticks and logs and seaweed all over the place that was probably brought in with the tide.  I am walking with someone and even though I cannot see his face and he does not remind me of anyone I know in waking life, we are friends in the dream.  He is wearing a grey, hooded sweater, dark knee-lenth shorts.  I cannot remember what I was wearing.  We seem to be the only people on the beach and there is no other illumination except for that of the moon. 

"*Nighttime Beach and Disappearing People*."

My companion and I are walking barefoot through the soft, cool sand.  We carry our sandals and try to avoid stepping on beach debris.  After a while of walking and talking (I cannot remember our conversation) my companion points out an orange light in the distance.  We walk to it and find an old man has build a little fire amidst some piled up logs.  I want to sit by the fire but my friend wants to keep walking. He seems upset that I want to stay with the the old man, and he slowly walks off into the darkness. 

I have a long and interesting conversation with the old man about various topics but I have all but forgotten our conversation.  When I became bored of talking to the old man I walked off in the direction that my companion had gone.  I did not notice until I was some ways away, but I had forgotten to pick up my sandals when I walked away from the fire.  I searched the beach for what seemed like forever, but I could not find my friend in the dark.  The old man's fire was a speck in the distance and it was becoming very cold, so I decided to head back. 

When I got there I found that the old man was gone and my sandals were missing.  I was upset about several things so I sat by the fire until it almost burned itself out, waiting for someone to come along. No one does though, and the dream eventually ends.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream on October 27th, 2006.

"_Two Aircraft and a Department Store_."

The dream starts off with me standing in the middle of a roadway, looking up and watching two aircraft circling overhead. The first aircraft is a bi-plane and the second aircraft is a glider. One of the planes is chasinging the other, though I can no longer remember which one was the pursuer and which one was being chased. 

At first the aircraft are life size but they flew into a giant department store and suddenly become toy sized, where the chase continued. I followed them into the department store but eventually lost interest in watching the chase. I wandered the many aisles, looking for something, though I was not sure at the time for what. While I was going through the store, I could still hear the sounds of the toy sized aircraft and caught a glimpse of them on occasion, weaving between display stands and shoppers. 

I came across a lawnmower that I thought my dad would absoultely love and pushed it half way across the store to the cashier when I suddenly realized something that had to do with my dad (cannot remember exactly what though), before returning the mower to the place I found it. I also realized that I could not get the lawnmower home because there was no way for me to carry it home on my bike, which was waiting for me outside the store all of a sudden.

All throughout the department store I remember seeing a little blond boy darting between the aisles and hiding behind things. I am not sure if he was watching the aircraft chasing each other, or if he has any other significance. He does not look like anyone I know in waking life, but every time I saw him in the dream I "felt" something, though I am not able to articulate what.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is a dream I had on October 28th, 2006

"_Flying Between Toronto and London_."

There is a large three story house on the side of a dark hill (I don't know why the hill was dark, it just was). People are vigorously running from room to room and from floor to floor. I cannot remember why now but it had something to do with music, (like musical chairs except on a house-wide scale or something?) I kept seeing several boys from my past (including a boy I used to call Rob Pigwater) and some men that I like now, regardless if they are real or fiction. I did not feel really connected to anyone, like they just saw through me and I was just watching from a distance. 

Before all of the music and running around started, I begged my parents for my own room, because I had to share one with two people I don't know or like on the third floor. There is a small room on the third floor that is empty and hardly used and I wanted it. When I finally get the room, I do not keep it clean and this leads to a house-wide hide-and-seek or something, though I can no longer remember how. 

I tire of the noise and craziness going on inside, and especially of a dark, unidentifiable man who was following me through the house, and I crawl out of the tiny window in my new room and onto the roof. I suddenly realize that I am not in my hometown of London, Ontario and I need to get back there so I can attend my theapy session when the morning comes. It is dark out and there is several hours before the sun will rise, so I am confident that I will make it. 

Large, flowing white wings srpout from my back and am excited to have them, but my parents appear in a window and tell me that they don't think I'll make it and that I am wasting my time. I spread my wings and jump from the roof. While I can fly, I have trouble staying at a certain hight. I cannot seem to get above the powerlines, not because of the lines themselves, but because of an invisible force that keeps pushing me down when I try to fly at a certain hight. I am also disoriented at first and have trouble figuring out which way is west. 

I try to fly so that no one sees me, but that becomes impossible when the sky begins to lighten as dawn approaches and I have to to ignore anyone who stares or hollers at me. Not long after people start to notice me flying through the air, I sense a sinister force behind me and I am forced to land in a field that has a large hole in it. I dive into the hole hoping to lose my pursuer. There is an extensive underground cave system and I run into Vincent Valentine (from FF7) while trying to navigate it. Vincent attaches something to his belt or penis (I cannot remember which now) and asks for oral sex, saying that it will give him the power to defeat the sinister presence that is chasing me. 

Somewhat unsettled, I leave the cave without providing requested service and fly away. The sinister presence seems to be gone for now so I just try to enjoy gliding through the sky and feel the morning chill in the air as the sun begins to rise. Even though I am facing west as I fly, the sun is rising directly infront of me though I think nothing of it in the dream. As the sun rises, I begin to feel heavy. It becomes very difficult to fly without intense concentration on flapping my wings. I can do it, but I also become very disoriented direction wise, and because facing the sun all the time is blinding me. 

I see a tall building made of golden coloured glass ahead of me. It has a very gothic, yet modern design. I sense the sinister presence getting close behind me again so I fly to the building and land on a ledge. I try to move around on the glass surface discreately, but only end up drawing more attention to myself. The people on the inside of the building gather and stare at me. Feeling uncomfortable, I fly away from there and continue towards London, though I am forced to look down a lot because the rising sun is directly in my eyes. It is at this point that I suddenly realize that the sun is rising in the wrong place. I know that I am heading in the correct direction but I am perplexed as to why the sun is rising in the west and not the east, like it is supposed to. 

I finally reach London but because I am very tired, I can only fly a few metres above the ground. I end up flying underneath a steel bridge that is painted bright red, trying to avoid pedestrians and cars. Somehow I have aquired a red hardhat, though it is conveinient because I kept bumping my head on the bottom of the steel bridge. 

I do not make it to the hospital for my therapy session because I am suddenly back in Toronto laying on the bed in my new room. I am trying to explain to my dad that I am going to attend my session through astral projection and I will write everything down when I return to my body, or something.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had these four dreams on December 3rd, 2006.

#1) In the first dream there was an old lady travelling through a thick temperate forest on a ship. The ship was magical and it could sail across both water and land. The old lady was hunting down an enemy that she had been pursuing her whole life. 

She comes across an old man who is stranded in the middle of the forest and offers him a ride on her ship, which he gladly accepts. Through their ensuing converstaion it is revealed that the old man is the enemy that the old lady has been hunting for, though they do not fight because they are too old and too tired. The forest clears and the ship sails away on a large body of water, and the dream ends. 


#2) The second dream takes place on a peice of land owned by my Aunt and Uncle, out in the eastern coast of Canada. There is some sort of gathering and we (both friends and family, as well as some random unrecognizable characters) are all sitting around two fires on opposite ends of the open space, wrapped in blankets or doing various activities. The sky is overcast and it is "spitting" rain, but the gathering continues despite the slight chill coming off the ocean. 

I am sitting on the ground near one of the fires when a shadow falls over me. I look up and there is an elderly native man standing over and staring down at me. He is dressed in the traditional clothing of his indegenious clan (though I cannot recall the name of the tribe) and radiating a pleasant warmth. It becomes quickly apparent to me that no one else can see him. The dream becomes fuzzy here and I cannot remember any more for a bit. 

Later in the day the drizzle has stopped and there are a few partings in the clouds where the late afternoon sun shines through. The gathering is still going full strength though I am laying down on a blanket away from everyone else. Through half lidded eyes I again see a shadow fall over me. I open my eyes and there are three native indians in traditional clothing huddled together and staring down at me. There is a young woman who seems strangely farmiliar though I cannot place a name to her face. There are two young men, one who looks like someone I used to know named Mike (but with long hair), and another whose face is shrouded in darkness. I am not afraid or worried, though I am a bit uncomfortable with all of them staring at me in silence. 

I get up and go over to my Aunt Dorothey, and ask her who the three strangers are, even as they continue to watch me. Again, though, no one else can see them except for me and my family silently thinks that I am eccentric. For some reason I know what my family thinks of me. The dream ends there. 


#3) The third dream takes place in a busy city with narrow streets. There are two people with me; a young woman and a young man, and though we are friends in the dream I do not recognize them as anyone I know in waking life. Everything about the city seems very dreary and grey and takes place in the Chinese section of town. I think it's raining.

The young woman and I give our hair scrunchies away or something and then convinced the young man to come along with us to buy some new ones. We all went into a store that had three stands filled with hair elastics. Even though it wasn't necessary or whatever, my friends and I wanted to buy bigger and more poofie scrunchies. 

There is an old man in a grey trench coat standing in the entranceway of the strore. No one else sees him except me and we make eye contact. His look unsettles me and I am afraid to leave the store because I know the old man is waiting for us. I cannot remember any more of this dream.


#4) In the last dream I was a beautiful Chinese movie star who had just been signed on to a new movie. The filming location was deep in a temperate forest and was difficult to get to because there were no paved roads. There was a shallow, rushing river near the filming site that I had to be carried across because there was no bridge and I did not know how to swim. For some reason I was already in a bright red film costume when I was carried across the river. I could not see the face of the man carrying me across, yet he _smelled_ farmiliar.

Filming eventually begins but is quickly halted when it suddenly starts to downpour. The cast and crew try to take cover in the equipment tents. As it is raining, the director adds a sex scene to the film, starring my character, and doesn't ask if I am interested in participating because he just assumes that I would. I refuse and say that my stunt double can do it, but she refuses also. I storm out of the tent and into the pouring rain after I quit because the director would not stop harassing me about doing the offending scene.

----------


## Sekhmet

Dreamed this on *December 14th, 2006*

"*Pregnant with Twins*."

The dream starts off with me nine months pregnant with twins. I am lost and I have nothing to my name, and I wander aimlessly down a long stretch of road in the middle of nowhere. I walk for hours until I come across a little farm that seems vaguely farmiliar. I do not see any hydro lines or cars and it is soon aparent why: I am on a Mennonite farm. The Mennonite couple who answer the door are the same ones whom I remember from my youth: they owned a small store that they ran out of their house, close the the trailer park my parents and I went to every weekend in the summer. I have forgotten their names now though.  

When the couple saw the state I was in, the husband rushed to hitch up the horses to the carriage and they took me to the nearest hospital, which was in a small town a few miles away. The showed great concern for me and even waited with me until I had been admitted. The Mennonite couple said they would come back the next day to check on me before they left. The hospital was a huge 5 story building that towered over everything else in the tiny town. It was strangley disproportioned compared to the area it was in, like it would be a hospital found in a busling metropolis, not a sleepy, country town. Despite its size, the hospital was unusually quiet and there seemed to be no one around. 

A male nurse in green scrubs greeted the Mennonite couple plesantly but barely looked at me while he filled in the admission forms. The nurse still wouldn't look at me when he brought a gurney in for me to lay on and show the Mennonite couple out. As soon as the couple was gone the male nurse strode right past me and did not even acknowledge my presence from that point on. I was wisked away to another part of the hospital. 

The female nurse pushing my gurney parked it in a hall outside of some rooms that had no one in them and I asked why I could not go into one of those rooms, but she ignored me. I was left alone in the hall and even though I could see all of the normal equipment that are in hospital halls, there was absolutely no one around. No nurses, no patients, no custodial staff: no one. 

I layed on my gurney until I became restless and cold and got up to try and find someone. Just then three male doctors walked through some double doors at the end of the hall and came up to me. The one in the middle had a file that they were all looking at and discussing. I tried to get their attention, and though two of them glared at me for a second, none responded to my questions. When the three doctors were done reading the file, they finally addressed me, but said that, despite my condition, they had no rooms available for me and said that I would have to sleep outside in the grass. 

I kind of stared at them dumbfounded and demanded to know why I had been admitted as a patient if they was no room - which I knew was a lie because all around me I could see rooms for patients that were completely empty, though ready for use. One of the doctors shook his head and said: "We have room for patients, just no room for you." 

I broke down into bewildered tears as I was pushed to a pile of straw in a grassy spot by the hospital's main entrance and asked to get off the gurney. The female nurse threw a thin blanket over the straw and then turned around and went back into the hospital. I couldn't believe what was going on but I laid down on the pile of straw because I was exhausted and defeated. I could feel my babies kicking from the inside, as if they knew something was deeply wrong as well. I remember wishing that I was dead as night came, because it was so cold and the thin blanket did nothing to keep me warm. Only once or twice did a nurse come out to check on me, or offer me a sip of cold water. 

When the sun began to rise it woke me up because it was right in my eyes. It was a bit foggy and everything was covered in a light frost. I was shivering violently and my lips were blue but I was much too weak to move and seriously thought I was going to die there. I suddenly felt some warm hands lift me up and I was tightly wrapped in a heavy blanket that smelled like barnyard animals. I opened my eyes and saw the Mennonite couple, who demanded to know right away why I was not in the hospital. 

When they heard of my horrible treatment at the hospital, the Mennonite couple take me in their carriage back to the farm, insisting that I can give birth in the comfort of their home. I don't rememeber much else from the dream though I do know that I woke up before giving birth.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream on *December 30th, 2006*. It is long and somewhat "story" like. I remember dreaming it like it was a graphic novel or something, if that makes any sense. I have no idea what bought about a dream like this.

It starts off in a land of monsters, which is ruled by a short, ugly orc who lived in a white and green marble castle. Because of a civil war going on, everyone is trapped in the castle, including a beautiful human princess who was seeking shelter from the fighting. It is not made clear in the dream why the Princess was in the land of monsters in the first place. The Orc King and the Princess had names in the dream, but I forgot what they were upon waking.

"*The Orc King and the Princess*."

The Orc King lets the Princess into his castle and makes her stay in a cage that is suspended above the throne room. The only way into the suspended cage is up a rusty ladder that is leaning against a pillar and then balancing on a tightrope. Though he tells the Princess that she is not a prisoner, the king will not let her leave the castle. The ugly, little orc also makes his lustful desires for the beautiful Princess be known, but she rejects any and all of his advances. The king is dissapointed, but respects her wishes to be left alone. Before he leaves, the Orc King has the suspended cage lowered to the floor and tells his servants to meet every demand that his beautiful human captive makes, as long as it does not involve leaving the castle.

The king leaves the throne room and goes into a cave below his castle. There is an old orc witch who lives there and she tells the Orc King of a powerful magic item that is owned by the father of the Princess being held captive upstairs. The Orc King immediately begins to plot holding the young woman randsom in exchange for the magic item, but the witch warns that the Princess has some magic power of her own and will enchant and destroy the king if he is not careful. The Orc King tells the old witch of his sexual desires for the Princess, which have been increasing every minute to the point where he was beginning to wish that he was human, so that his beautiful young captive would recieve his advances. The orc witch is horrified at the kings confession and flees the cave in disgust.

That night the ugly ruler of the orcs laid upon his bed and was just falling asleep when the Princess appeared in his chamber. She splashed a cold, silvery liquid on him immediately it began to feel as if it was burning off his skin. The Orc King screamed and writhed in pain on the floor, but as quickly as the pain had come it was gone. He stood up and realized that he had been transformed into a human. The effect was temporary and wore off when the sun rose, but not before the Princess finally recieved the king's lustful advances. For many nights afterwards the Princess returned to the Orc King's chamber at night and splashed him with the strange water that transformed him into a human, and every night she came to him the king fell more and more in love with the Princess.

When the fighting in the surrounding area suddenly stopped and it was safe to venture outside, the Princess wasted no time in escaping the Orc King's castle and fleeing to her own kingdom. The king was heart broken but he did not pursue her. That night as the king sulked under the light of the full moon, he suddenly felt a searing pain and was transformed into a human again, even though the Princess and her magic water was no where around. He hid in his chamber until susrise when he expected to revert to his normal self, but when he did not, the king snuck out of his own castle and went to find his beloved Princess. His heart and mind desired nothing else now except to be with her.

The transformed king searches for a long time, but eventually finds the Princess. She is surprised to see the Orc King in his human form and is more so when he asks to marry her. She accepts and as a wedding gift, the father of the bride gives them the powerful magic item that the Orc King once plotted to obtain. (For some reason this powerful magic item looked exactly like an old-school typewritter. Just some of that random dream imagery, I guess!) The new groom asks if he can take the magic item to his kingdom, to restore peace, and the Princess and her father agree. The older king insists on going ahead though, not knowing that his new son-in-law's kingdom is a land of monsters. Taking the magic item with him, the old king leaves the newly weds to be alone.

The Princess and her new groom try to catch up the the old king after consumating their marriage, but when they are about half way between the two kingdoms, the Orc King suddenly reverts to his ugly, little self. He is distraught because he believes that his beloved human bride will have nothing to do with him while he looks like a monster, but the Princess comforts him and does not leave. The Orc King asks his bride if she has any more of the magic water but she shakes her head no. The Princess tells him of a magic fountain within a cave that will fulfill any one desire if he bathes in the water, but the Orc King has to journey to find it on his own. The Princess then returns to her own kingdom to wait the return of her new husband.

The dream either skips a bit, or perhaps I have just forgotten the sequence, but the Orc King travels for a long while before finding the magic fountain in a far away land. He washes himself in the water and his ugly green skin melts off and he is transformed into a human again. Unlike the previous transformations, however, this is a pleasant experience and not a painful one. The transformed king rushes back to his land and finds that not only has the fighting between the monsters increased, but his father-in-law has been viciously murdered and the powerful magic item stolen. Because none of his subjects recognize their king in human form, he is attacked whenever spotted and has to sneak around as much as possible. 

The transformed king find his way to his castle and spies the orc witch in the courtyard. S appears to be in possession of the magic item. When she sees her king, the witch immediately recognizes him and hands over the magic item without a fight. She also gives the Orc King an amulet and says that his loyal subjects will recognize him as long as he wears it. The old orc witch then falls over in pain and blesses the union between the Orc King and the Princess before expiring. From her dead body a white bird flies forth and disappears into the expansive blue sky.

The dream doesn't really expain how, but the human Orc King uses the magic item to end the fighting in his land. The Princess joins her husband in his now peaceful kingdom and they live happily ever after... *NOT!* 

Actually, though the king has many loyal subjects who respect his peaceful rule, there are equally as many monsters in his land who resent being ruled by a human. A bloodthirsty rebel faction kidnaps and kills the Princess and the transformed king abdicates his throne in his intense grief. His land breaks out in violent war again, but he does not care. The Orc King buries his beloved bride on a hill between the two kingdoms and then lays down on her grave and dies of despair.

The freaking end.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is a dream I had on *December 31st, 2006*

The dream starts off with my family and I inside a volcano. The chamber we are in has a marble floor and display cases, against the walls, all around the room. It looks like a museum display for an ancient native culture, and in fact my family are there as a part of a tour group. In the south end of the chamber there is a set of stone stairs that lead up to a fissure, refered to as the "Offering Hole." On every third step of the stairs is a large guardian totem. There are five in total and they have been carved out of black obsidian. Beside the stairs are two native crafted containers that have five peices of gold in them.

"*Family Vacation*."

The tour group (of about twenty-five people, including my mom, dad, two brothers, sister-in-law, two neices, and I) is led up the volcano and into the chamber. Despite being built inside a volcano, the chamber is not that hot at all. The tour guide warns everybody against touching the gold at the base of the stone stairs, lest the volcano spirit become enraged, and the  stone guardians awaken to seek out and destroy the thieves. We are all led up the stone stairs to view the "Offering Hole" and while most of the group is distracted, someone takes that time to steal two peices of the gold. The tour guide is alerted when two of the stone guardians come to life, forcing everyone back down the stairs. The culprits are quickly apprehended and removed from the chamber. The theives were a man who looked like James Bond and a woman who looked like a stereotypical Russian spy/femme fatal. The two stone guardians return to their specific steps when the gold is returned.

When everything has settled down, two young women in the tour group are offered a chance to don native costume and participate in an offering ritual. They are asked to put two long and narrow straps of leather in their mouths. The thin straps seem to be attached to something across the room, but I cannot see to what. The young women have to ascend the stone stairs with the offering of fruit and meat held above their heads, and not let the straps fall out of their mouths. While the rest of the tour group is watching the ritual, I follow the leather straps across the room to see what they are attached too. It turns out that one strap is attached to the gentials of a male statue while the other strap is attached to the genitals of a female statue. 

As I am making this weird discovery and the rest of the tour group are watching the ritual, someone else takes that time to steal all five peices of gold and escape the chamber. When all five of the guardians start to move and the crime has been discovered, the tour guide panics and tells everyone to run for their lives. In the confusion of everyone trying to escape the wrath of the volcano spirits, the two women participating in the ritual either fall, or are pushed, into the "Offering Hole."

My family and I escape down the volcano safely, and find an expansive, dark, gothic town. There is some sort of freakish goth parade going on and I ask my dad for the digital camera to take some pictures. As I wander the streets looking for a good shot, I end up losing sight of my family and becoming lost. I wander for a while in the dark and eeiry alleyways and streets and when I start to get cold, I go into a building that looks like a store. It is empty of people, but there is a stage with bright red curtains at the back. On the stage I see my cat Bambi, whom I know must be a ghost (because she died half a year ago) and she appears to be transparent. Regardless, I was happy to see her and took a few pictures with the camera. Despite being transparent and ghost-like on the stage in front of me, Bambi appeared completely solid and lifelike in the photos.

I hear some voices outside and turn away for a moment. When I look back at the stage, Bambi is gone. I go outside and see my family being heckled by some goths. Once back together we find the main road and follow it out of the dark, gothic city. The area outside of the city is snow covered and very unlike the environment around the volcano. I looked back the way we came and I can still see the volcano looming over the goth city. (I feel that I should have become lucid at this point, but I did not.)

I tell my family about seeing Bambi but no one believes me until I showed them the photos that I had taken. Even after seeing the photos they do not seem interested or excited and just want to meet up with the rest of the tour group. The remaining people in the group were now waiting at the base of a snow covered hill. There was some sort of building at the top that we had to get to, but the hill was steep, slippery, and in some areas large boulders and sharp rocks portruded out of the snow.

The younger of my two older brothers asks me for the camera and I reluctantly give it up. The tour group slowly ascends the hill and makes it about half way when the path is blocked by a huge pile of snow. Everyone in the group, including my family, stands around and complains about the cold or the tour in general while I try to dig a path with my hands. No one seems interested in helping me and I have to do it alone. When enough snow has been removed so that we can pass, my brother (who is in possession of the digital camera) runs past everyone else to the top of the hill and smashes the camera against a rock. The camera does not appear to break completely, but I am upset because I think I have lost the picture of my cat Bambi. 

I run and try to catch up to my brother but he disappears into the building at the top of the hill. I cannot find him when I go in, though I do find the camera on the floor in one of the rooms. It appears to only have sustained structural damage but I notice something weird when I review the photos: though my cat Bambi appears solid and lifelike in photos, in images taken of my youngest neice (earlier in the tour apparently) she appears ghost-like and transparent while everyone else appears solid.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

Lucid dream from *November 7th, 2006*. This is my fourth since joining DV.

"*Flooding Valley and My Telekenesis*."

There was some sort of gathering at a local school, which sits half way up a steep hill. Thousands of students were packed into the school with sleeping bags and other camping supplies. Apparently we were going to be staying there for some time, though there were no actual classes being held. I was there with a boy and a girl that I do not recognize and we pick a spot to camp out that is in one corner of a large room. I am not sure if the room was the gymnasium. 

At one point I was walking through the halls and I see some former friends of mine in the corner of my eye. Because we do not get alone anymore in waking life, I ignored them in the dream and kept walking. There is food venders down the hall, but the two people who run it cannot even bag a salad without arguing. I become upset because I am hungry and I want some food, but the arguing vendors will not even look at me. 

A bit later in the dream there is something to do with some nuns appearing at the school. Apparently they are have to supervise someone, or something. I cannot remember much of this part of the dream because it is very fuzzy. 

There is a sudden influx of people (both children and adults) from outside. The town at the bottom of the hill suddenly floods. There is water up the the roof tops the the houses and the water continues to rise. As more and more people try to get into the school, it becomes very cramped and chaotic. The little boy who I am with tries to clime a rope up to the balcony seats, to get away from the throng of people, but I unconsciously reach out my hand from across the room and the boy is pulled off the rope by an invisible force and is brought over to where I am sitting. 

It only takes a few hours for the water to recede, but because people's homes are completely destroyed, most end up staying inside the cramped school. The next day everyone wakes up and finds that all of the doors that lead outside have been locked. Panic ensues, as everyone starts to believe that they are going to die. I feel something in my pocket, and when I pull it out, it turns out to be a large silver key. As I gaze upon it, the boy and girl I am with say goodbye and vanish into thin air. 

I use the key to open the gymnasium door, but find that not only has the river flooded again, but the waters are much higher than before and has literally washed the town at the bottom of the hill completely away. I step out of the door and am up to my ankles in water. I have to dodge to the side to avoid being crushed by the hundreds of people rushing out of the school. 

I follow the waters edge for a while and find a large stone golem saving people from being washed away, but only if money if thrown into his mouth. I toss a toonie, but miss. Since I am not drowning or in danger, the golem and I just shrug at each other. I can see some office building further up the hill and I start to walk towards them.

I walk through I parking lot and suddenly stop. Though everthing feels real, I sense something is amiss and try an RC. I plug my nose and cover my mouth and discover that I am still able to breathe. I attempt th same RC several times before I accept that, yes, I am dreaming. 

Immediately upon attaining lucidity, I see my mom walking towards me. She does not appear as she looks now, rather as she appeared in her hippy 20s (which I have only seen in photographs). She is trying to show me an orange and white shirt she bought for me, but I ignore her and continue on up the hill. I look back and see that my mom's face is sad and I feel bad for hurting her feelings, even if it is only a dream. 

I enter an office building and go up to the roof. From there I use telekinetic powers to lift the entire building off the ground and make it hover above the city, like a giant spacecraft. Some people come rushing to see the spectacle that I am creating and amoungst them is a small group of people who claim that I am the alchemist they are looking for. I ask them what that means, but they will not answer and run away instead. 

A bunch of "bad guys" appear. They want me to join them so they can use my powers, but I telekenetically kick their butts and bend them to to my will. They promise to be my loyal lackeys if I spare them from harm, but I am bored of them and kill them with my powers anyway. I fly my building/spacecraft over to the top of a neighbouring building, where I can see some sort of party going on. I invite anyone who is interested to join me on my flying building, but no one seems interested.

I cannot rememebr any more of this dream

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream last night (January 9th).

*"Awakened by a Ghost."*

I dreamed that I was sleeping on my bed. I woke up in the dream and saw that there was a small rectangular mirror beside me. I picked it up and tilted it towards me but intead of my reflection, there was a reversed image of a transparent male figure. I knew immediately that it was a ghost and it startled me because it looked like the figure was hanging over me and about to strike or grab me or something. It freaked me out so much that I woke up for real! 

This is not the first time I had a dream like this. In late November or early December in 2006, I had a dream where I was laying on my stomach on my bed and a male, bearded ghost walked into my room and placed his hand on my right shoulder. That too startled me into consciousness. I had forgotten about that dream until now because I had not written it down at the time.

Freaky!   :Eek:

----------


## Keeper

indeed&#33; do you think maby it was like the "old hag" syndrom?

----------


## Sekhmet

I do not know... It very well could be but the thing is, when I awaken for real, I am not experiencing paralysis (and I usually sleep on my side or stomach, not my back).

I am going to look into it, however, as well as attempt to apply the suggestions I recieved in the Nightmare forum.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had several dreams last night but I can only remember this one:

January 10th, 2007 - "*Day Trip in old Westfalia*."

In the dream I appeared as I looked at about age 11 or 12. I was with my mom and dad and we were in our old 1986 Volkswagen Westfalia. We were driving down an urban street that was lined with old Victorian and Edwardian style buildings, as well as many trees. In the dream, this was supposed to be our hometown of London, Ontario, but the areas we travelled through looked nothing like any area of London that I recognize. I don't remember many of the buildings, but one stuck in my memory for some reason. It was a three story bulding made of dark grey bricks and a black tile roof. The front door was a dark red and there were vines growing up the entire front side. This building sat opposite of a three-way intersection and I recall noticing it the first time my parents and I drove past it because my dad had to make a left turn. Though it had a unique and vaguely farmiliar look in my dream, I cannot recognize it as anything I know in waking life.

My parents and I drove out into the country, though it did not look like the country surrounding my hometown (as I know it in waking life, anyway). We drove for a long time and came to a thicket of trees which seemed to have a picnic area in the middle. My dad drove the van towards the picnic tables but the westfalia got stuck in some mud that we had not noticed before. My parents got out of the van and walked towards the picnic tables and it was then that I noticed an old man in a blue uniform. He looked like a thin Captain Highliner. I walked amongst the trees while my parents talked to the captain. I found a little stream and noticed something moving in the water, but my mom called me back to the van before I could get a look at what it was. As we drove out of the grove (and almost got stuck in the mud again) I watched the old man walk towards the little stream with a blank expression on his face. He waded into the stream before the van turned onto the road and I could no longer see him.

We drove for miles again, past farmland and forests. I noticed that we travelled fairly far without seeing a single building. Soon though, my parents spotted group of white houses and they wanted to go check them out. Parking the westfalia behind one of the houses my mom and dad got out of the van and started snooping around. I was afraid of being caught doing something illegal so I stayed in the van. When my parents had not returned for a long time, I got out of the van and went to look for them. From the window of one of the white houses I could see someone looking at me and I was afraid that they were going to call the police on me for tresspassing. I started back to the van but I suddenly heard a group of people laughing and carrying on. Following the noise I came across my mom and dad and some strangers on the front balcony of one of the houses, opening champagne bottles and having some sort of celebration. The old man in the blue uniform was there as well. Apparently it was his house and he had just won it in a sweepstakes or something (and that is why everyone was celebrating?).

My parents had one glass of champagne before returning to the van and heading home. The trip home didn't seem nearly as long as the trip out there, and I don't recall seeing the picnic grove on the way back. When we returned to London, it again was the strange London with all of the Victorian and Edwardian building. When we came to the three-way interesection and my dad turned, I watched the vaguely farmiliar dark grey, three story bulding grow smaller and smaller in the rear view window. When we were some distance away I saw the dark red door swing open, but I woke up before I could see what was behind it.

----------


## Sekhmet

Non-lucid dreams in dark blue.
Lucid dreams in dark red.
Comments in black.

*INDEX for page 3*
January 14th, 2007 - The Swordmaster's Apprentice.
April 3rd, 2007 - The Foggy Town.
July 8th, 2007 - Driving Around at Night.
July 12th, 2007 - Climb the Mountain.
July 14th, 2007 - Following the LOTR Fellowship.
July 17th, 2007 - Island Air Raid and Translucent Stones.
July 18th, 2007 - Dream in the Middle East.
August 1st, 2007 - Naked in Grade 6.
August 2nd, 2007 - Family Gathering and Train Wreck.
August 3rd, 2007 - Department Store and Toy Train.
August 5th, 2007 - Pepperoni Pizza!
August 7th, 2007 - Several stores and a Zoo.
August 9th, 2007 - Indegenous rituals.
August 11th, 2007 - Break-in.
August 16th, 2007 - Two of three dreams.
August 16th, 2007 - The Haunted Farmhouse.
September 23rd, 2007 - Abandoned Church.
September 27th, 2007 - Therapist Appointment.
September 30th, 2007 - Struggle for the Handgun.

I had this dream on *January 14th*, 2007. It is another one of those long, detailed, epic-like dreams that my subconscious seems to produce every now and then. 

*"The Swordmaster's Apprentice."*

The dream takes place in a postapocolypic-like world where small populations of people often battle each other over limited resources. Technology has been reduced to horse-drawn carriages and flint-lock pistols. There is a man who lives away from the fighting and he works in a forge underneath a damaged bridge by a wide river. The Swordmaster, as he is called, made swords (duh!) and armour. He had a reputation of being a ruthless fighter and a loner, and had no known friends or relatives. He sold his creations to whomever could pay, choosing not to take sides in the frequent battles.

The dream starts with a young girl (about eight years old?), with black hair and green eyes, wandering into his forge (I think her name was Jeyna, or something like that). The Swordmaster tries to scare her away, but she seems unafraid of him and interested in the swords that are on display. I cannot recall the conversation they had, but the Swordmaster eventually bribes her into leaving by giving her a delicately crafted knife for free. The dream takes on a kind of montage effect and shows Jeyna returning in secret several times to watch the swordmaker at work with great fascination.

The dream skips a few years. Jeyna flees to the forge because her hometown has been destroyed and with nowhere else to go, she begs the Swordmaster to take her in and teach her how to make swords. He challenges her to a deal and though she is able to deflect a few blows, Jeyna is utterly outmatched by the Swordmaster. However, he is impressed with her skill and determination and agrees to take her on as an apprentice, but warns of his sudden moods and ill temper. Between teaching her how to use the forge, the Swordmaster also teaches Jeyna some swordfighting skills.

The dream skips a few more years to when Jeyna is a young woman. Despite his cold, emotionless demenor, the Swordmaster has grown quite attatched to Jeyna and become very protective of her, though he tries not to show it. While working in the forge one day, and while the Swordmaster is out, the forge is raided by bandits looking for supplies. Jeyna tries to defend the place but the bandits are armed with long-range weapons like bows and spears and she is captured. The bandits are about to kill Jeyna when a group of soldiers on horseback and wielding flintlock guns and rifles show up and chase the bandits away. The captain of the soldiers tries to recruit Jeyna, telling her of how much of the population has come together to live in peace, but says that she can only join if she can use a gun. The soldiers then ride off in pursuit of the bandits.

After the soldiers leave and the Swordmaster returns and Jeyna has filled him in on what happened, the Swordmaster gives his apprentice directions to a trustworthy and neutral gunsmith that lives a few kilometres south of the forge. Before she leaves, the Swordmaster gives to Jeyna his strongest and most cherished sword. It is a rapier with a white and gold handle and the Swordmaster says that the sword is the best made in the world. Though curious as to why he is passing on the sword to her, Jeyna takes it without question and sets out across no-man's land alone.

The Gunsmith's shop is unmarked and located right between two colonies of people that often fight each other and Jeyna has to find it without being seen or caught. When she does find the place, the Gunsmith, a fat, bald man with a thick curling mustach, scoffs at her request for a gun. He claims that she cannot afford his creations and that he only shares his weaponry with soldiers, not children. Jeyna tries everything from threatening him to begging and the Gunsmith just gruffly laughs at all of her attempts. Finally, Jeyna gives up and goes outside, loudly cursing the Swordmaster under her breath. As she starts to walk away, the Gunsmith runs (or waddles, being fat) outside and chides her for not mentioning the Swordmaster before, as they are old friends. The Gunsmith gives Jeyna his best weapon for free and tells her that she is welcome back anytime to learn how to use the weapon. He also says that she and the Swordmaster to come and visit some time.

When Jeyna returns to the forge, the hour is very late and the Swordmaster is no where to be found. It is only after a couple of days that Jeyna becomes worried, though she is afraid to leave to forge unguarded. Jeyna continues to work the forge until she runs out of resources, which the Swordmaster had always provided before. Only when all of the goods had been sold and there was nothing left of value in the forge or shop, did Jeyna contemplate leaving. She was torn between searching for the Swordmaster, or trying to find the group of soldiers who had tried to recruit her. The Gunsmith suddenly shows up for a visit and while he can provide her with the location of the soldiers, he has no idea where the Swordmaster would be. 

The dream gets fuzzy here. There is something about Jeyna searching along the riverbank and running into some of the bandits who raided the forge before. They are unarmed and with their children, bathing and washing their clothes at the water's egde. There is a lengthy conversation about something before Jeyna leaves and returns to the forge. As she is going back she sees two people fighing in the wasteland in the distance and when she gets closer it turns out to be the Swordmaster and the Gunsmith. They are in hand to hand combat and both are battered and bruised. Jeyna runs between the two and tries to seperate them, but the Swordmaster pulls her sword from it's scabbard and violently cuts down the Gunsmith. Jeyna stands in shocked silence while the Swordmaster wipes the sword clean and walks away from the bloody scene. He does not return to the forge and disappears again.

Jeyna does not return to the forge and goes to join the soldiers instead. The dream becomes too fuzzy for me to remember any more.

And just for fun, here's a simplified arial map of the land in which the dream takes place. It is not that great but it helps me remember, so there. Perhaps the river should not be so wide, but whatever - The Swordmaster's Apprentice arial map

----------


## Sekhmet

After a severe dream drought, I just woke up from this. It is fragmented, but I think I got the gist of it.

*April 3rd, 2007* - "_The Foggy Town_"

There's a small town in the middle of nowhere it seems. There are small, one-storey homes built closely together throughtout the town but a thick fog makes anything beyond the town all but impossible to see. What vegetation can be seen is overgrown. Debris litters the street. Everything has a very "Silent Hill" feeling or looks downright ghetto. I'm in a large vehicle (a bus, I think) driving around this fog encased town looking for something or someone. There are people on the streets and they go about their business like any small, sleepy town would. They do not seem to notice the fog, or just don't care about it.

In the middle of the dream there is this scene that seems to repeat itself over and over (or I am unconsciously doing the same exact movements over and over) but everytime it starts up again there is different "background" music. I cannot see where the music is coming from. It seems atmospheric, almost like the music was born from the very air particles that I was breathing in.

I stopped the bus and got out because I was frustrated with feeling "stuck" and tried to find my way on foot. There was some incident in the street, but I have fogotten what transpired now. At one point I wander into an alleyway behind some buildings and turn around just in time to see the bus I was previously on run down and crush some poor woman in a pink sweater and beige pants (I didn't get to see her face so I don't know she is). The bus did not stop or slow down when it hit the lady and drove right into a brick wall, compacting the front of the bus like an accordian, and I assume, killing the driver. 

At first I was horrified and tried to run away from the grisly scene, but then something compelled me back. I felt sick to my stomach when I returned, but quickly my discomfort when I saw a group of people and their children approaching. I  tried to stop them from viewing the horror, but I woke at about that moment and remember no more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream last week sometime.

There is a punk or rock band doing an interview while walking through a dense field along a small, shallow creek. I am a camera operator trying to keep up with them as they walk and talk. I follow one of the spiky haired dudes into the creek and try to keep pace without getting my camera wet. As we trudge through the creek it slowly becomes wider and at one point (and quite suddenly) deeper. The band and other camera operators disappear as the sun starts to set and I am left to struggle out of the creek alone.

I see my family's old Westfalia sitting a distance away, near the edge of a dirt road. Still soaking wet I drop the camera and get into the vehicle, where I find myself with Dad, Mom, and brother Ryan. It is dark now and we seem to drive around aimlessly. I cannot see where we are going. Ryan is doing something to annoy me (but I can't remember what) and I feel angry. We pass small towns or buildings in the dark that are adorned with lots of bright lights and decorations). We are supposed to drop Ryan off somewhere (he is to meet up with his friend James, I think) but he disappears from (or exits) the van before we find the destination. 

My parents drive past a few more small, brightly lit towns and then back into the dark country side. They suddenly turn off the van's headlights and drive in the dark. I can still feel (and vaguely see) the backseat that I am sitting on, but otherwise am completely surrounded by darkness. I can no longer see or hear Mom and Dad, but I assume they are still there because I can still feel the vibration of the van moving (though I can no longer hear the vehicle's engine as well).

The darkness surrounding me feels thick and heavy and I feel like I am being suffocated. 

I don't remember any more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream last night.

Mom, Aunt Jenny, six-year old neice Miranda and I are going up huge, snowy mountain. I think my Dad, brothers and cousin Peter are there but they stay at the foot of the mountain for some reason. There are three plateaus where climbers can stop and rest, or catch a red tram that goes from the foot of the mountain to a chalet at the second plateau. There is a stop at the first plateau where people can take a bathroom break in a facility that has been carved into the mountain side.

My mom and Aunt Jenny go on ahead while I am left with Miranda to walking up the first part of the mountain (which is also the least difficult). At the first plateau we have a quick rest and watch people getting on and off the tram before continuing on our way. Because the mountain becomes dramatically steeper, there are stairs cut into the side of the mountain to assist people who decide to walk up. We are almost at the second plateau when Miranda slips and begins to slide down the mountain side. I throw myself after her and act as a human sled so that she will not be hurt. We slide all the way back down to the first plateau on our butts (well, my butt actually). Miranda thinks it is great fun but I am sore and frustrated.

It is very late in the afternoon and soon it will be dark, so rather than waste our time trying to climb again, we agree to take the tram. We quickly go to the bathroom (we only have two minutes before the tram leaves), get on and ride it up to the second plateau, where Mom and Aunt Jenny awaits us in the chalet. I want to stay there for the night but Mom and Aunt Jenny say that Miranda has school in the morning (?!) and they take the tram down the mountain. The entire family leaves and since I no longer have a ride home, I decide to continue climbing the mountain myself.

The next day I am eager to continue on. Since the tram does not go up any further, I have to climb the steep stairs that have been cut into the side of the mountain. The climb to the thrid and final plateau is the longest and hardest, but it doesn't seem so bad because there is a steady line of climbers trudging up the mountain. I see a few people fall or slide off, but since there is nothing I can do to help them, I have to keep going. I reach a peak and grab the slippery ridge just as I lose my footing. I cannot see what's on the other side but I assume it is the final plateau because I can see what appears to be a wooden roof. A hand grabs mine and pulls me over the ridge and I find my self under a small gazebo where an elderly lady with pink coloured eyes is drinking hot cider with two old men. One of the men is completely blind and the other has one eye missing.

Behind the small gazebo there appears to be a small town where many people are walking around. The buildings are just shells (four walls and a roof), with padded floors. There are no windows and no doors so the buildings offer little shelter from the elements, though I suppose they were better than sleeping outside. People can buy, sell and live in these building for as long as they want. I cannot see what or where the source is, but there is a steady and abundant supply of food. The little town sits in the shadow of the summit, and many climbers think it is so great that they forget about reaching the top and stay in the town instead. I have grown tired of the mountain and want to leave. I have lost my desire to reach the top but neither do I want to stay in the town. I buy some skis and start down the other side of the mountain from the plateau town. The view is exhilarating but the decend is long, isolated and dangerous. There is no one attempting the decent but me.

I was only half way down the mountain when the dream suddenly ended and I woke up.

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream I had last night was really weird. The world it took place in was a normal looking town except that there were no people around and the sky was perpetually overcast. There was a lake or river or something that the town was situated on and the water was always choppy and murky. I was wearing a lavender coloured dress, a grey hooded cloak, and had red hair.

I was travelling with Gandalf the White, Legolas, Frodo and old Bilbo Baggins, and two other figures whom I can no longer remember. We were trying to make our way through the abandoned town but it was very dangerous because there were orcs and an assortment of other monsters roaming around. According to Gandalf the White, we were looking for some sort of portal that would take them back to Valinor. 

I had a bit of magic, but the world we were in didn't follow the "standard" metaphysical rules and whenever Gandalf or I tried to cast a spell, the results would not be as expected. Eventually the group had to rely on brute strength to fight the monsters we came across, which left me at a major disadvantage because I had neither the physical strength nor a weapon to defend myself with. 

The group and I went down one tree lined road and came across yet another group of monsters. During the fight, I hung back and hid between some houses while the men fought. I don't remember seeing exactly what happened, but at some point Legolas' bow broke and he abandoned it. I lagged behind the group and picked up the bow. I scratched some runes into bow and it became a lightning whip. I caught up to the group as they encountered yet another group of monsters in a park filled with willow trees. When I used the whip, it cracked like thunder and scared the monsters away. 

The men went on their way without even looking at me and I did not follow this time. I wandered into a small, white house and found a group of children huddling in the basement. This surprised me because I thought that the town had been abandoned. The kids said that they were hidding from the lightning and thunder and I tried to explain that it was only my magical whip.

I cannot remember how they responded because I woke up just then.

----------


## The Cusp

Only two options in your pole, crappy and average.  YOu obviously don't think much of your dreams.

I like the part in your last dream about you magic spells doing unintended things.  Reminds me of a series of books i read, don't remember what they were called.

----------


## Sekhmet

> Only two options in your pole, crappy and average. YOu obviously don't think much of your dreams.
> 
> I like the part in your last dream about you magic spells doing unintended things. Reminds me of a series of books i read, don't remember what they were called.



It is not because I don't like my dreams, it is because when I first made the poll my internet timed out and it saved the poll with only two options. I don't know how to fix it and re-add another option (and I assume that it can't be done). It's not a big deal, just a testament to my craptacular computer.

*Edit:* Incomplete poll removed by pj the administrator. Problem solved!

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream I had last night starts off on some sort of island. There is one small town near the north side of the island, but it is a very poor slum. Most of the houses are small trailers or huts that are dirty and barely standing. The town is surrounded by a temperate forest and the entire island is elevated several meters above the sea level. Because there are only steep cliffs along the sea sides, crudely constructed wooden piers and ladders have been built to allow access to the water. It is never explained why or by who, in the dream, but the little island is subject to frequent air raids. 

I am standing outside of my hut/trailer and I am looking at the clear blue sky. I can hear an air raid siren blaring through the town, and even though I can not see where the sound is coming from, I know what it means. I can see black dots in the distance and they are rapidly approaching the island. Everyone in the town is scrambling to find shelter, most heading for the forest because they know that the slum town is the target of the on coming attack. I run into the forest also, but still feel exposed being so close to the town and head for the closest pier on the seafront. I am hoping to escape the attack by boat.

When I am at the outside edge of the forest (at a cliff that overlooks the sea) and I can see the on coming attack planes. There are about 12 of them and they are flying in a diamond formation. Most of the planes look like WW2 bombers, while two or three look like sea planes. All of them are painted entirely black except for the wing tips which are painted bright red.

I am afraid that I will be seen and scramble down the cliff side and underneath the long wooden pier. I remember that the wood of the pier was dark brown and smelled like it was rotting. The planes suddenly decend rapidly, break formation and start bombing everything in sight that is moving. My plans of escape by boat are thwarted when several people attempting a similar escape in their watercraft are obliterated by the attack planes before they can get very far. The very end of the long pier I am hidding under is blown apart by a bomb and I am too afraid to move from my hiding spot.

I cannot see what is happening to the town but I can hear a constand barage of bombs, planes wizzing close by and screams from people in the forest behind me. To my right I suddenly see one of the sea planes land in the water and come towards the pier that I am hiding under. I panic and try to climb up the cliff but it is suddenly muddy and I slip down and into a large cravat. There is an outcropping of the cliff that I can hide under and I do so. 

While still aware of the sea plane coming towards me, I feel something hard in the mud below me and thinking it is a rock, I dig it out. It turns out to be translucent yellow stone about the size of my fist. It's not shiny and cut but I think it is jewel and I put it in the pocket of my tattered pants. I try to adjust my weight in the mud underneath the outcropping but doing so causes me to slip out from my hiding place. I grab onto something that I think is a stick to steady myself and discover that is a cylindrical, translucent red stone. There are actually three of them sticking out of the mud but I only grab one and stick it in my other pocket. 

The sounds of the air raid have stopped, though I can still hear several bombers flying overhead. The sea plane reaches the wooded pier and because I think I can be seen I make another attempt to climb up the muddy cliff. I am successful this time and dash into the forest. I do not look back and see the face of the enemy. The forest is thick with smoke from things burning and I am quickly lost. I run towards where I think the town is and trip on several bodies or body parts. I do not see anyone alive along the way.

I do eventually find the town but the damage doesn't seem to be as bad as I thought it would. My home has been destroyed and I scurry between burning ruins and debris until I find a trailer that is elevated off the ground with cinder blocks. I crawl underneath the trailer and dig a small hole. I rip off a peice of my shirt and wrap the yellow and red stones in it, which I then bury, believing that they are valuable or will be useful to me later. I remain hidden under the trailer, even after I can no longer hear any bombers flying overhead. 

People start emerging from the forest and return to the town. I don't know any of them nor do I feel anything for them. Even at the beginning of the dream I felt very detatched from the other people in the town. I watch from my hiding place as people try to find anything valuable to salvage or their loved ones. I am chased from my hiding spot when the owner of the trailer returns and yells at me to get lost, probably thinking that I was going to try and move into his place or something. I make a mental note to retrieve the stones later. 

I don't know if it is the next day or later in the week but the dream skips ahead a bit and I am talking with someone in the middle of the slum, most of which is still smoldering ruins. There are a few people trying to rebuild but many people don't see the point since they know the island will probably be bombed again in the near future. The young man I am talking to says that there is a man who lives in a cave on the other side of the island who grants wishes or something to anyone who brings him rare or precious items. I remember my yellow and red stones (having forgotten them until now, apparently) and wait until night to try and dig them up.

Thankfully the stones are still there and I make my way along the island's outer edge to try and find the cave. The full moon is large and supplies ample lumination for me to find my way. The muddy cliffs give way to icy formations that are just as difficult to traverse. I slip several times and almost drop my stones in the sea, which seems to have gone calm to violent and frothing the farther I get from the slum town. The sea is also freezing and I assume that is why the cliff face is covered in ice.

I feel like I have been walking forever, and indeed the sun starts to rise before I see the cave in the distance. The icy cliff gives way to sand, but not before I pluck a peculiar looking stone from the frigid ice. It is similar to my yellow and red stones, being translucent and about fist size, but is a bright blue. I put it in with the others and continue on my way. I am happy to reach the sand because it is warm and soft, though I have to avoid being sweapt away by large waves that are crashing onto the beach. The tide must be coming in or something because even when I walk directly away from the sea, the waves still reach my feet no matter how far inshore I go.

What looked like a cave from a distance now looks like a large door made of gold and encrusted with shining jems. There are gold and silver gears and chains surrounding it and there does not seem to be a door handle. I think at first that it is some sort of puzzle but before I can get much further in my thoughts, the gears start turning, the chains squeak and the door swings open. It is all dark inside and I cannot see anything at first, but with the sea level rapidly rising behind me, I do not hesitate to go inside. 

I am exhausted and cold and am hoping that this journey has not been in vain. I feel my way through the dark until I find a wooden door. I open it and am stunned by what I see behind it. It looks like a standard, modern day home (kitchen to my right, living room dead ahead, bedroom to my left), but everything is made of precious material and jewels. The walls are solid gold, the light fixtures are made of crystal, the carpet under my feet is soft and luxuriant. I am appauled by the excess of the place, thinking of the utter poverty and slum conditions in which my town on the other side of the island exists. 

As I walk towards the large high ceiling living room. A tall, handsome, muscular man (in his late 20s/early 30s) comes out of no where and greats me. A woman appears by his side and offers to make me some tea. She seems kind of "empty," and does not even look directly at me. She is forcing a smile. I can not see them, but I can hear children playing somewhere. Still overwhelmed by the opulance of the place I forgot what I had come for, even thought I still clutched the stones closely to my chest Despite their apparently welcoming demenor, I do not feel safe because everything feels "fake." 

I don't remember any more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream I had last night starts off in a middle eastern country but I do not know which one. The area was very poor and all the buildings were made of local materials, like mud bricks.

I am about quarter of a kilometer outside of a small poor city. It is about midday and very hot. The atmosphere is arid and no vegetation of any kind can be seen. Clusters of people in varying degrees of Islamic or Western clothing surround me. Some people are sitting, some laying down, some standing, but no one moves very much or talks loudly. Everyone is of Middle Eastern decent except for a small group of people with whom I am following. I do not recognize anyone at first and they slowly make their way towards the city in the distance.

Several men from outside the group are staring at me with angry or contemptuous expressions and I uncomfortably look around to try an figure out why. I soon realize that all the women I see are covered up with burkas or headscarves (the hijaab? I am not sure what they are actually called), save for the two or three non-Middle Eastern women in the group I am with. I get the impression that I am the only one being stared at and I lower my gaze though I am angry and frustrated that people are staring at me.

When the group of people I am with are nearing the small city, someone from behind me says that we should avoid going there because American soldiers are about to initiate a fight with some insurgents. I cannot see who said that and the group of people continue on their way, even when I hesitate. Some tall building near the center of the city suddenly explode and sand and debris flys everywhere. I can hear bombs and gunfire but am not scared. I remember feeling more annoyed then anything.

I head back out into the desert where the dream started and suddenly it is nighttime and I am back with the group of people I had been following before. This time however, my mom and dad are with the group and we are being lead by a tour guide somewhere. The group stops for a moment under a large wooden frame, on the egde of what looks like a dry creek bed. There is a wooden billboard that is half standing and half collapsed and a young boy in a white shirt and red baseball cap that is climbing over it. Tangled barbed wire fence separates the group I am with from the creek bed, but I find a spot that I can jump over without getting caught or cut on the barbs.

I start toward whats left of the billboard because I want to climb too, but my mom stops me and tells me that I have to stop acting out and behave or I am going to get kicked out of the group. I reluctantly and begrudgingly rejoin them just as the tour guide leads us between some more indescernable wooden structures until we reached a tall, elaborate building with a large tower in the center. I get the impression that it was a mosque or something but I am not sure.

The tour is stopped and everyone is interrogated one by one by several men in clerics robes. I cannot remember why we were being questioned or what the questions were, but if we answered "correctly" then we were allowed to continue on with the tour. When I was being questioned I kept my head down and did not make eye contact with anyone. I figured that there was no way these men would allow me to continue on because my face was uncovered and every man in the room was staring at me because of it.

They did let me go on, however, and I immediately led up the narrow spiralling staircase of the central tower. The stair went up about six or seven stories and the entire way was intricately handpainted with natural scenes. At the very top of the stairs was a circular room that looked like an art store. There were display cases containing paintbrushes all around the outside and a Middle Eastern woman in the center giving away free art supplies. She was uncovered, dressed in blue, very pleasant and greeted my parents warmly. I noticed at this point that no one else in the group had been let into the tower. I was intrigued with an elaborate painting that encircled the entire room and studied it intently as my parents and the woman in blue talked. When the woman tried to offer my father some paintbrushed, he told her to give them to me because I was the artist in the family.

I do not remember anymore because I woke up.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream two nights ago.

I dreamed that I was back in grade six. The classroom was empty except for me and the teacher Mrs. M. For some reason I was naked and all embarassed about it, but there was nothing around I could cover up with. Mrs. M told me to stop being so worried because she had seen other naked women before. I was all wierded out by her comments and even more so when I noticed that she was wearing only a white nightgown. There was something happening in the hall outside of the classroom but I cannot remember any more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream during a nap this afternoon.

There is a some sort of family gathering in a small house. I think it is my grandma's old house, but I am not sure. There are many people in the house, some I recognize as members of my family, and some that do not resemble any person I know in waking life. There only seems to be three rooms; the kitchen, the living room, and the basement. The kitchen does not have a table or chairs but there is a green sofa against one of the walls. The living room is sparse as well and only has a white loveseat and a large screen television. Needless to say, most of the people in the house were standing as they socialized.

There were some people in the kitchen preparing food and some people standing around with drinks. I was in the kitchen but I was not preparing food or drinks, nor was I socializing. I didn't want to be there and I felt very tired and bored. I sit down on the green sofa, curl up on one end and start to drift off to sleep. I can hear my dad come into the room and everyone starts asking him what's wrong with me, as if they can sense the fact that I don't want to be there. I cannot hear exactly what my dad is saying except that he is going around the room and apologizing to everyone. 

I wake up when I feel someone sit on the other end of the sofa. I sit up and see that it is Uncle Doug. He is making rude and offensive jokes about women and everyone in the room (which I notice at this point is all male) laughs along with him. I am disgusted but I cannot think of anything to say. Uncle Doug turns to me, grabs my arm and asks if I am "cool" with the jokes he is telling. I scream at him not touch me and to stuff his misogyny up his ass. He gets embarassed and apologizes and asks if I am offended, and even though I am, for some reason I say no. 

Everyone starts to head down stairs and I get up off the green sofa so that it can be carried into the basement. I start washing dishes because I am too pissed off to talk to anyone. Dinner is being served in the basement and everyone is down there, but I refuse to join them because I still feel raw about the incident with Uncle Doug.

I climb up on the kitchen counter and look out the window, but instead of seeing a backyard at groud level, the view is from several storeys up and I am looking down upon what appears to be a train station. There are many people walking around or just standing on the boardwalk as a passenger train very slowly pulls out of the station. Out of the corner of my left eye I see a frieght train appear out of nowhere and slam into the back of the passenger train at a great speed. I watch in horror as the frieght train cars pile up on each other and onto the bordwalk, violently crushing some of the people who had been standing there. I feel helpless because I cannot do anything but neither can I look away, even as people continue to be crushed and mangled by the crashing trains.

Then the terror and sheer graphic nature of the train crash woke me up.

edit: Vividness! I meant to say that the vividness of the trainwreck woke me up.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream last night and find it interesting that there is more train imagery. I am going to work on making trains a dream sign if this continues.

The dream starts off in a large department store of some kind. There is a model train set that is so expansive that it encircles the entire store. The place was empty except for a group of people that I was with. We all looked like Jim Henson muppets, but none of his creations, just original designs from my psyche. I had dark purple skin and like purple frizzy hair. There was a girl muppet with pink skin and bright orange hair pulled back in a pony tail. I think her name was Jenna or something, and she always had with her a clipboard with which she was constantly observing what the other muppets were doing and jotting down notes.

We had the run of the store at first, but were then gathered together and put into small groups of four or five. Jenna gave us tasks to do but I cannot remember what any of them were. These tasks basically has us running around the store looking for things or analyzing things we found. Thought not a task assigned at first, eveyone was eventually relegated to finding the source of a rotten smell. Everyone could smell it, and it smelled like really bad cheese, but no one could figure out where it was coming from. I checked myself, and even though I wasn't the source, I was afraid, for some reason, that the smell would be blamed on me.

Another muppet inspector appeared. This one was also female but had blue skin, wavy red hair and big yellow glasses. She had with her a handheld machine that could pinpoint odors and was systematically checking everything in the department store. While we waited for the second inspector to finish her job, all of the muppet groups gathered together near the front of the store and started talking about a wedding that was about to happen. I had no idea what they were talking about but a bride and groom did walk through the front door of the store at that moment. The bride and groom looked exactly like Disney's Jasmine and Aladdin, except dressed in modern day wedding clothes. They were not muppetized like everyone else in the dream. (I am confused as to why the Disney imagery suddenly appeared because I only saw the movie _Aladdin_ once and it was over twelve years ago.)

Anyway, Jasmine complained about the rotten cheese smell but Aladdin didn't seem to notice as he was too busy flirting with inspector Jenna. The second inspector came over and pointed the odor detection device at one of the muppets that had been in my group. The accused muppet (who had green skin and spiky yellow and orange hair) started flipping out and several of the other muppets had to subdue him. Out of nowhere, a dark blue, badly damaged old pick up truck appeared in one of the department store aisles and the accused muppet was thrown in the back and the truck drove off somewhere. 

Everyone headed over to the model train station and told Aladdin and Jasmine to get on the train. I don't remember exactly what happened, but suddenly the bride and groom were hand sized toys and were being attached to one of the model train cars with duct tape. The muppet trying to tie them to the car kept getting an electric shock and could not place the car on the track properly. I got frustrated and stepped in, aligned the train car wheels on the track and the train started moving by itself. The toys were not properly secured and started slidding off the model train and getting zapped with bolts of blue coloured electricity shooting out from the tracks. Toy Aladdin's face was melted off and I noticed that the Jasmine toy was missing the lower half of her right leg just before the dream ended and I woke up.

----------


## Sekhmet

I can't remember all of the dream I had last night, but here is the gist of it:

I was walking through the hallways of what looked like my old high school. The halls and classrooms were filled with students, some I recognize and some I don't. It was the last day of school or something and everyone was just hanging around and socializing. I didn't see any of my friends and just wandered the halls aimlessly.

For some reason there were pepperoni pizza absolutely everywhere! On desks, in glass display cases, on the floor, in cabinets and closets; just everywhere - and no matter how long the pizza sat wherever it had been placed, it stayed hot and crispy!

I remember eating a few peices and thinking it was the tastiest, cheesiest, greasiest, most amazing pizza I had ever eaten! It was so good that I really thought it was real in the dream, but I did not become lucid at all. The dream ended as I was enjoying a particularily big and cheesy slice.

I have never woken up craving pepperoni pizza (or any food) so badly in my entire life. I'm _still_ craving it as I write this!

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the dream I has last night. 

There are two shop keepers (a husband and wife) who seem really creepy and insist I view their wares. They hover over me at all times and are very intrusive. Their shop is outdoors and consists of only two large bookshelves loaded with vhs tapes, dvds, and many different versions of the Bible. The couple will not let me leave until I buy something. Because I cannot see anything I am interested in, I try to stall by picking up some chinese sweet and sour chicken balls which are sitting by a coffee maker on a little table betweeb the bookshelves.

The shop keepers get upset that I am eating chinese food because it is "not very christian of me." I tell them that I am not a christian and they get extremely angry, but just then other customers arrive and start browsing around, taking the shopkeeper's attention off of me. I look through the dvds hoping to find something interesting and notice that almost all of them are in foriegn languages. I eventually find a nature documentary in english on tigers (my favourite animal) and hastily make a retreat from the little outdoor shop. It is not until I am quite far away from there that I realize I did not pay for the dvd, which I find amusing.

I cross a large field until I come to a road. I follow the road and it leads into a temperate forest. I walk for a long time until I see a large big box department store in the middle of the forest and go in. The place is huge but I do not see anyone around. I walked past the eletronics section and picked up a set of headphones that has a super long cord. I put the headphones on and have the overwhelming desire to plug them in. I feel that I cannot leave the big box department store until I do so.

I came across a large stereo system and try to plug the headphones in, but I cannot find the outlet. An eletronics department attendant suddenly shows up and plugs them in for me. I walk away from there, even though the headphones are still plugged in, and head towards the exit. The cord is long enough to let me make it to the other side of the store. When I exit the place, I discard the headphones and cross the small parking lot to a large highway that leads out of the forest. There are no people or cars anywhere in sight.

I follow the highway for a long while before it dissapears around a large hill. I do not follow the road anymore and walk straight up the hill. There is another hill beyond a small plateau and I can see some sort of walkway or bridge at the entrence of some sort of park. The bridge looks as if it is made of bronze and has art nouveau designs all over it. I walk under the bridge and see that the park ahead of me is some sort of zoo or animal sanctuary. I turn around and see that the bridge has disappeared. The hills are gone as well and it seems that I am on an island as all I can see is water behind me.

The animals of the park are not in cages and roam around freely like the people. I am afraid that I am going to see someone get mauled, but the animals are content to ignore the humans as long as no one bothers them. I see another hill and walk towards it (I am constantly going "up" in this dream). A white male lion chases a yellow male lion down the hill towards me. Just as I fear that I am going to get run down, the yellow lion turns suddenly. The white lion barely misses me as it attempt the same turn to keep up with his target. I lose sight of the lions behind some trees. I realize that there seems to be no more people or animals around and I feel like I am alone on the island.

Suddenly, a huge anthropormorphic rhino wielding an axe, appears out of nowhere and starts chasing me. Despite its large size it is incredibly fast and I have no time to think about what to do other then run. Because I am not fast enough, and I tire quickly, the giant rhino quickly runs me down and I get an axe in the back. I die but I don't die. A reset screen appears infront of me, like a videogame, and I am given the choice of choosing a new character, or continuing as myself. The two other character choices are large muscular men in loincloths. After a brief WTF?! moment on my part, I select "myself" and get ready to run again. I am placed back at the part where the rhino appears out of nowhere and I automatically turn and start running. I can hear him closing in behind me but I jump and grab a low hanging tree branch and scramble up as fast as I can. This gives me a chance to catch my breath and plan my next move.

The rhino cannot follow me up the tree but he circles it a few times before getting the idea to strike the tree trunk with his massive battle axe. I feel somthing in my boot and pull out a small combat knife. I jump out of the tree while he is distracted and circle behind. I stab the rhino in the small of the back with the knife, which cripples him, and he can no longer chase me. I walk up the hill and find myself surrounded by many lions lounging about. I assume they are male because they all have thick manes. In the distance I can see a white temple or castle and there is a large, black, winged dragon wrapped around the tallest tower.

The dream ends there.

----------


## The Cusp

You being in the store and having to buy something, then having to listen to the music sounds to me like too much pushy advertising.  

The rhino with the axe was way cool.  Did it hurt getting chopped in the back?

----------


## Sekhmet

> You being in the store and having to buy something, then having to listen to the music sounds to me like too much pushy advertising.



I never thought of it that way, but that is interesting.





> The rhino with the axe was way cool. Did it hurt getting chopped in the back?



I don't think so. I remember feeling scared when I got hit, but I don't remember feeling any pain. Maybe the fear just overrode the pain or something?

_Edited to add_: I remember feeling the axe go in my back and slice through muscles and crush my spine, but I still don't remember feeling any pain. It all happened so quickly!

----------


## Sekhmet

Last nights dream: fragmented, I can't remember much.

- can't remember any of the the beginning, but it was lengthy.

- driving in Mercedes on parkway outside of city with with mom and dad.

- dad turns off road and onto elevated monorail/train track.

- real train coming. We get out of car and mom and dad go down to ground.

- I pick up the two tonne Mercedes by the bumper and hand it down to my dad! It's as light as a feather, though in the dream my thought was that it was "light as a wicker basket." (I think I missed a good lucidity moment here)

- mom and dad disappear when I get down to ground. I am now in some sort of sidewalk market. The streets are empty until four people appear surrounding me.

- greeting/bowing ritual with four indeginous natives. I think there were two Innuit and two Ojibway. Ritual consists of me standing between the two Innuit, linked arm in arm, and bowing down on my knees to the Ojibway. Repeat same bow a second time only linked arms with Ojibway and bowing on knees to Innuit.

That's all I can remember, if it made any sense at all.

----------


## Sekhmet

Last night's dream:

I'm at home and it is night time. All the lights are out and I am in the kitchen standing by the front door in my night clothes. I can hear people walking around the house and I am sure they are going to try and break-in. I am scared because I am home alone. A flashlight beam shines in the kitchen window and I hide in the hall space between the front door and garage door. When the flashlight beam disappears, I quickly glance around the hall wall and look out the kitchen window. I cannot see the intruders, but I hear their footfalls going around the house towards the back. In the front yard I can see a white Aveo. The vehicle is nowhere near the driveway and has been backed up onto the lawn and almost into the garden. Though it is dark, I can see that the car has torn up the lawn pretty badly and there are deep mud tracks gouged into the grass.

I turn my attention to the backdoor and dash through the house to make sure it is locked. I can hear the intruders walk up onto the wooded porch and approach the door. I crouch down as far as I can and hope that they will not see me with their flashlight beam. The door handle rattles once and my body tenses and my adrenaline rushes. I feel light-headed and like I have butterflies in my stomach. The intruders slowly walk off the porch and I can hear them head back towards the front of the house. I run as fast as I can to the front hall and go into the garage. There is a crowbar on the seat of my dad's boat and I grab it for protection. I go back into the kitchen hall and wait for the intruder's next move, but I can no longer hear their movements. I am afraid that they may have heard me open the garage door and are planning to attack me. 

The dream ends there because I woke up.

----------


## Sekhmet

#1) First dream takes place in some sort of aquarium museum place and I am there with my parents. Even though most of the displays are situated indoors, my parents and I are dressed in winter clothing. I cannot remember anything about the beginning of the dream but I thought the end was significant though I do not know why.

As my parents and I were leaving the aquarium we stepped outside into some sort of courtyard. There was a waist-deep, square-shaped pool in the center and it had four square styrofoam floating things in it. The styrofoam things wear painted to look like rocks and had a elaborate "V" design carved into the very tops. There was a fat old man wearing a bright yellow waterproof rain pants and a white A-shirt standing near the far edge of the pool. He had a long, narrow black stick in his hand and seemed to be looking for something underneath the water.

I approached the edge of the pool and saw a young seal hidding underneath one of the floating styrofoam rocks. The seal would surface for a moment and look around, then use its teeth to pull off guaze bandages from its body, before quickly swimming back underneath the styrofoam. My parents didn't seem to notice and kept walking. I tried to ask the old man about the seal but he ignored me and kept scouring the water for whatever he was looking for, which I assumed was the seal. I watched the young seal surface and pull of some more bandages before the dream ended and I woke up.


#2) The second dream takes place at Lake Whittaker, a trailer park where my parents go every weekend in the summer. The dream seems to take place a few years ago when my parent's trailer was situated at the top of the hill by the lake side. I remember stepping out of the trailer and looking to my right. There is garbage and debris spread across the neighbouring trailer's lot. People I don't recognize from waking like are standing around looking at the mess. Even though it appears to be summer, everyone is wearing winter clothes. I walk up to the nearest person and ask where the mess came from. He says "It was a bear."

I think that is odd because bears are not native to the area. I go back into my parent's trailer for something and even though I am only inside for a few seconds, when I go back outside, the mess on the neighbouring lot has been cleaned up and the people who had gathered are dispersing. There is a bit more I think, about trying to find someone who will help me find the alleged bear or something, but I cannot remember now.


I don't know what all the winter clothing being worn in summer was all about. There is a third dream, but I do not have time to type it out right now.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the third of three dreams that I had on August 16th, 2007.

There is an old farmhouse and barn in front of me. I can see an older couple working in field out back. I am not sure which, but the couple is either just really old fashioned pioneers or menonites. There is a doorless shed by the east side of the house and I wandered into it. Along with an assortment of old fashioned farming implements, homemade brooms line the far wall. I ask the old menonite man if I can buy one when he comes over to see what I am doing tresspassing in his shed. Instead I am hired (or forced?) to become a live-in-maid to keep the farmhouse clean.

The menonite couple disappear and a new couple appear as owners of the farmhouse. They are still older, but they look like they come from the Victorian era. I cannot think of anyone whom the lady of the house (the Mistress) looks like, but the man of the house (the Master) looked very much like Christopher Walken. The outside of the farmhouse looked the same, as did the barn, but the doorless shed disappeared and a long covered porch now wrapped itself around the east side of the house.

The inside of the house was still mainly Victorian/Edwardian era but seemed to have some seemingly out-of-place modernizations scattered randomly about. Though the house wasn't all that large, there was another maid who lived there as well. We usually worked together and while I was relatively pragmatic, the other maid was extremely superstitious and constantly tried to convince me that every creak, or misplaced object, was caused by ghosts. I did not believe in the ghosts theory and tired to argue that the house was old and prone to creaking and that objects get misplaced all the time, but the other maid would have none of it. 

The other maid and I were asked to clean out the sothern rooms of the farmhouse because the Master wanted to convert them into a variety store. It was at this time that I started to see unusal things happen, like curtains move when there was no breeze, electrical cords pull themselves from the wall, and doors open and close by themselves. In the main hall, drops of blood fell from the ceiling and pooled on the floor. No matter how many times the other maid and I cleaned up the blood, it always reappeared the next day. Most frustrating was the fact that the Master and Mistress of the house never experienced anything strange, nor saw the blood, and would dismiss our complaints as nonsense.

I was now convinced that the house was haunted afterall, but was still not all that creeped out until the drops of blood from the ceiling became bloody bootprints that appeared decending the stairs and entering the southern rooms. At one point I was cleaning something in the main hall and heard footfalls on the stairs. I turned and saw not the Master as I was expecting, but the bloody bootprints. I quickly tried to duck into one of the adjacent rooms, but the double glass doors either locked of their own accord or jammed. I quickly spun around so that my back was pressed up against the glass doors and the lights in the hall began flickering. The temperature in the room dropped dramatically and I could see my breath. I was frozen in terror as I watched the bloody bootprints slowly and ominously stomp towards me. I cowered and shut my eyes, but just before they reached me, the sound of the footfalls disappeared, the room temperature returned to normal, and the lights stopped flickering. The glass doors behind me swung open and I made a hasty exit from the main hall and ran into the other maid, who saw everything from the other side of the glass doors.

Not only did the other maid quit after that but the bloody bootprints following me around the house became a common occurance. While it did take me a while to get used to, I eventually figured out that if I made no attempt to run from the ghostly follower, or try to clean up the bloody mess, the ghost would soon leave and the bloody mess would eventually disappear on its own.

I was standing in the southern room at one point, brainstorming ideas for the variety store, when I was summoned by the Master. I went to his private study in the north end of the house and when I got there, he lectured me on how no women in his household should leave the premises without a male escort. I realized at this time that I had never so much as stepped out onto the porch in all my time of working there as a maid, let alone leave the property. I got angry and shouted "There is my escort!" I pointed to the bloody bootprints that followed me into the room and the Master finally sees them for the first time, but says nothing.

Almost immediately after the lecture, I began to _see_ ghosts in and around the farmhouse. The first is a little boy in a blue coat and white shorts, playing with an orange ball, near the pond at the front of the house. One Sunday I am sitting with the Master and Mistress and their guests when I get up and go into the kitchen for something. When I return, there is an old man sitting in my seat. He looks exactly like the character Oscar Leroy from the show Corner Gas (baseball cap and all). I recognize him as a friend of the family in the dream and he starts telling me about how it is his birthday. I realize that the old man is a ghost and I exclaim outloud to the Master and Mistress that their friend is dead, but everyone in the room just looks at me like I am crazy. Some get angry because they think I am being disrespectful since they know that man I am talking about and that it is his birthday. 

I beg the Master to call the family of their friend but they wil not. The ghost of the old man gets up and asks me to follow him outside into the front yard. I do so, and the family and their guests follow me to see what I am up to, though I suspect it is just to observe me because they think I have lost my mind. The ghost of the old man tells me about how he died peacefully in his sleep, and as a hearse drives by in the distance, he points to the completed variety store at the southern end of the house and to says "Never stop writing down your ideas." The ghost then fades away. I walk over to the pond (though it looks more like a muddy pit at this moment) and stare quietly into the murky water. The Master comes over to me and finally says that he will get someone to call the family of his friend, to confirm his condition, because no one else yet believes that the old man is dead.

The Mistress runs out of the house and proclaims that their friend _is_ dead and that it was self-inflicted. While everyone reacts to the news of their friend's suicide, I walk away saying "He lied to me!" (about how the old man said he died). Later, the Master, Mistress and guests are sitting around talking about how strange it was that someone would want to kill themselves on their birthday, but no one seems particularily upset at the loss of thier friend. I am disturbed and upset at their apparent apathy. 

The dream ends there. 

The birthday-suicide thing is something that I had been ruminating about for a few days because I struggle with suicidal ideation as a result of clinical depression and post-traumatic stress disorder.

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream I had last night took place in an abandoned church. The building was made of stone, which was badly worn by weather, and had many places where the roof had collapsed or a peice of wall had fallen in. The layout of the place consisted of one floor with a staircase that led up to a platform above the altar in one corner of the building. Even though it was daylight outside, the inside of the church was very dark.

I was walking with my mom and dad and a few other people I do not recognize down a dirt road in the middle of what seemed like nowhere. The sky overcast and grey, but bright. When we came upon the abandoned church, my dad wanted to go inside and take some pictures with his digital camera. I felt something "evil" about the place but for some reason I was compelled to follow him in. Everyone went inside except for my mom, who waited outside.

As soon as I walked into the abandoned church I knew it was a bad idea. The darkness that filled the place was not natural and seemed to be filled with ghosts or monsters or whatever unseen malacious entities would lurk in the dark places of an abandoned church. The invisible beings seemed to use the darkness as a cover. These creatures began pulling at my clothes and hair as soon as I crossed the threshold but my dad nor the other people seemed to notice anything.

At one point the invisible monsters grabbed my ankles and left arm and lifted me in the air above my father. He did seem to notice at all, even when I was lifted near the roof, and I found myself unable to scream. I struggled wildly but could not free myself from the invisible hands that held me. I remember feeling more angry then scared and gritted my teeth and sort of half-snarled at the darkness. I don't remember how I got out of there but the end of the dream had everyone walking away from the abandoned church as I lagged behind. I looked over my shoulder and saw many pairs of glowing red eyes looking out at me from the darkness.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this short dream after worrying all day that I missed an appointment with my therapist.


I dreamed I was at my therapists office. I was sitting in my usual chair across from her desk, but for some reason I was wearing a pink sweater that belongs to my mother and I had a purse that looked exactly like hers, only it was a reddish brown instead of black. 

My therapist was at her computer typing something out. She turned to me and asked if I had "called them yet," to which I replied "yes," even though I was not sure who 'they' were. My therapist lowered her head and said "Then I'm sorry, we cannot help you anymore," and she informed me that my sessions with that particular counseling service were over and my file would be destroyed.

I walked out of her office and down the stairs to the lobby, but it looked decriped and the windows were boarded up. The front door had a large chain around it, preventing anyone from opening it. The electricity was on, but I could not see anyone around or any exit that wasn't closed up and I did not know how I was going to get out of there. I felt very cold.

----------


## The Cusp

That haunted house dream was great.  The bloody footsteps were creep.  Good thing Oscar was there to lighten things up.  

The an abandoned church and decimated therapists office.  A continuing theme?

I was wondering if you ever talk about your dreams with your therapist?  Just curious what a therapist would make of your dreams.

----------


## Sekhmet

> That haunted house dream was great. The bloody footsteps were creep. Good thing Oscar was there to lighten things up. 
> 
> The an abandoned church and decimated therapists office. A continuing theme?



My dreams do seem to have a lot of abandoned buildings or decrepid places in them. If I was a stronger dreamer, I would probably be able to use it as a dream sign to bring about lucidity, but alas...





> I was wondering if you ever talk about your dreams with your therapist? Just curious what a therapist would make of your dreams.



I sometimes mention the dreams that I feel are significant. Most of the time my therapist just says that my dreams reflect the life I am currently living and such, (which I think would explain why there is a lot of unexciting or downright depressing things in my dreams).

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream I had last night was long but because I did not write it down when I awoke I have forgotten most of it. The part that I do remember took place somewhere in between the middle and the end.

A lean, young man with frizzy brown hair and I are in a small hotel room. The door is to my right, the bed in front of me and a narrow window to my left. There is a wooden nightstand with a small white lamp on one side of the bed but other than that the room is empty. The translucent sheer curtains of the window are pulled back and tied in a knot to keep them open. The carpet is a garish lime green and the bed's duvet is a dark green with pale yellow sheets underneath. Everything appears clean and orderly.

The young man is not someone I recognize from waking life and for some reason we are standing near the window having an argument. I cannot remember what the argument was about but I turn my back on him out of frustration. Before I can go anywhere the guy pulls a gun out of his pants, grabs me in a headlock with his right arm and holds the gun the my left temple. He screams and spits in my ear (but I cannot remember about what) and I am too startled to move. He stops yelling for a moment and his grasp slackens just enough that I can squirm out of the headlock. The young man does not make any attempt to stop me from doing so and lowers his weapon. He silently stares out of the window and I stare at him for a while.

I make a move to leave but the young man turns around and points the gun at me again, saying that I "can never leave". I was not afraid that he was going to shoot me, rather that he was going to hurt himself in some way. I sat down on the end of the bed and asked him to give me the gun, which he had again lowered to his side. He shakes his head, refuses to hand it over, leans against the window frame, crosses his arms and stares at the carpet. For a while the young man does not talk to me or even look at me and I sit on the edge of the bed, feeling frustrated and bored.

The young man suddenly begins pacing back and forth in front of the window, waving the gun around wildly and yelling at the top of his lungs about whatever is upsetting him. Since he does not address me or look at me as he rages I think for a moment that he has forgotten about my presence. I contemplate making a break for the door but the desire to take the guy's gun is stronger than wanting to leave for some reason. I edge myself to the end of the bed, closest to the window, and watch the young man's movements carefully. 

I stand up slowly and ask him if there is anything I can do for him. He does not answer but he stops yelling and waving the gun but continues to pace back and forth. His eyes are opened wide and he sweating. When I see my chance I grab his left wrist (of which hand is holding the gun) with my left hand and pin it against the wall with all my bodyweight. The young man could have easily punched me or grabbed me in a headlock with his free hand, but he does not. Instead he uses his right hand to grab the wrist of my left hand (that has his left hand pinned) and tries to pull himself free of my grasp.

Wrapping my right hand around the barrel of the gun I succeed in wiggling it from his grasp when I dig the nails of my left hand as hard as I can into his wrist. The guy backs off to the far corner of the room, crosses his arms protectively across his chest and sulks. I toss the gun on the bed and leave the hotel room. The young man does not try to come after me.

I do not remember anything more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

Non-lucid dreams in dark blue.
Lucid dreams in dark red.
Comments in black.

*INDEX for page 4*
September 30th, 2007 - Fragmented Witchhunter Robin dream.
October 10th, 2007 - Ms. V's house and the Death of Robbie Ritchie.
November 15th, 2007 - Murder Plot.
December 1st, 2007 - Little London Invaded.
December 2nd, 2007 - Car Crash and the Mansion.
December 7th, 2007 - School Sleepover, brought to you by the Number 7.
December 7th, 2007 - Shari's Apartment.
December 8th, 2007 - Treasure hunting in the Lava Cave.
December 9th, 2007 - Grocery Store Prison.
December 10th, 2007 - The Beach of Smoldering Mounds, where Women are not Welcome.
December 14th, 2007 - Giant Machines at old Public School.
December 15th, 2007 - Lava and Steam.
December 16th, 2007 - New Recruits.
December 17th, 2007 - Anxiety about Parents.
December 18th, 2007 - Trains in the Valley and Many Cats. (5th lucid)
December 19th, 2007 - There's a Bug in the Basement.
December 20th, 2007 - Finding Stuff and Leopard Frogs.

I am in an undergroud museum of some sort. I am thinner, taller and paler looking than I am in waking life. Actually, I think my character looks a lot like Robin the Witch, except I have shoulder length hair that is not tied up. There is a pair of black sunglasses that I am wearing at the beginning of the dream, but they disappear at some point.

I don't have time to flesh everything out right now, so here are the main points.

- badly lit, underground passage made of stone.
- display cases that look like overgrown court yards and open up the the sun above. (Most of the light comes from these)
- a stone hearth with a lever in front of it
- secret elevator behind hearth
- elevator goes up to an indoor, goth themed waterslide park?
- only one waterslide in middle of room. I climb to top to see what looks like, but am forced to go down.
- slide takes me all the way back down to underground passage
- use hidden hearth elevator again
- go back to top of waterslide, get into argument with young woman who wants to go down first since there is no one else on the slide. I concede after a while.
- something about finding another secret of the place?

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream I had last night starts off with me walking down a road, clasping a beige canvas bag tightly to my chest. It feels as if there are books or stacks of paper in the bag. I am about 12 years old and wearing a light blue sweater over a white shirt, a grey skirt, and black dress shoes. I know that I am on my way to my art teacher's house but the neighbourhood I am walking through is unfamiliar and I do not recognize it as any place I know in waking life. The sky is clear and the air light, but there are no people on the streets and I do not see any cars on the road.

I walk past a small house that has an open window on the ground floor. Through the window I can see a television set and there is a local news station reporting the death of a man named Robbie Ritchie. A photograph of the man is displayed and he has dark brown hair and eyes, is slightly tanned and has a stubbly chin. The dead man seems vaguely familiar. I continue walking for a few blocks more until I come to my art teacher's house and brush lucidity with the thought that it looks nothing like her house in waking life (I do not become lucid however). It is a three story townhouse with blue wood panelling and an enclosed garage (with dark brown paneling) to one side.

As I approatch the cement stairs that lead up to the front door, a man who is crying comes rushing out of the apartment and quickly turns towards the garage and disappears inside. The man looks exactly like the dead man on t.v except that he has sandy blond hair and is clean shaven. I walk up the stairs and into the apartment. My art teacher, Ms. V, looks exactly as she currently appears in walking life. There is a young, thin, blond woman sitting at the same table. I do not recognize her as anyone I know. The young woman appears to be about 16 or 17 years old and is wearing a white sweater over a light blue shirt and a long black skirt. Ms. V and Blondie are sitting at a white table doing arts and crafts. The white table intersects another table that contains a pile of towels and more craft supplies. Blondie is knitting something with dark blue yarn and Ms. V is sorting bits and peices of fabric into several small bins. 

I put my canvas bag down on a clear space on the long white table and ask Ms. V who the man rushing out of her apartment is. She says that his name is Sean before turning her full attention back to sorting. I then ask her if she knows anyone by the name of Robbie Ritchie. Ms. V continues to sort the fabric bits and gives me a peculiar stare, but says nothing. The young blond woman says that Sean is Robbie's younger brother and is upset because he just found out about Robbie's death. I heard what the young blond girl said, but I did not respond. I do not know exactly what, but there was something about the blond girl that annoyed me and I wanted nothing to do with her.

I started looking over the many art and craft supplies on the tables when Ms. V rose suddenly and started to leave. She said something about talking to Sean before she disappeared out the front door. I was not thrilled at being left alone with the blond girl whom I did not know and did not like. She started talking to me about something and for the most part I pretended to listen and did not respond beyond nodding my head at irregular intervals, so I cannot remember now what she said. I am sure that it was nothing important anyway. 

I needed a cloth for something and started looking through the pile of towels on the far table for one. I mistook the dishtowel on the top as a cloth and was confused when I picked it up and discovered what it really was. I cannot remember now why I wanted a cloth, but I do recall becoming very frantic because I could not find one. 

The dream ends there. I do not know anyone named Robbie (or Sean) Ritchie and I do not know what the significance of learning about his death in my dream is.

----------


## Sekhmet

This dream takes place in a fair sized mansion. The occupants of the mansion are a brown haired husband and his rich blond haired wife. The have a dark haired maid who lives with them and cleans the house while they are at work. The wife is a snob and treats her husband and maid with contempt. The husband is not rich and works in a humble car mechanics shop, to his rich wife's dismay. The entire dream takes place from the third person perspective.

One morning the maid on the second floor of the mansion doing some chores when she hears "I want him dead!" come from the wife's room. Curious, the maid leans her ear against the door and eavsdrops. Some of the words are muffled but the maid is sure that she hears the wife complaining about her "dead beat husband" and how the quickest way "to get rid of him" would be. The phone conversation ends and the maid panics and rushes back to her cleaning duties but she is nervous over what she heard and her hands shake. The wife exits her room and stops suddenly, to glare at the nervous maid for a moments before hastily making an exit from the mansion.

The maid goes to the man's work place, a back alley car mechanic shop, and tries to tell him what she overhead and believes that his wife is going to try and kill him. The man disregards what the maid is trying to tell him, saying that while he and his wife do have their differences, he does not believe that she would try to kill him. The maid protests but the man tells her to go back to the mansion and not to worry about it.

The maid is ruminating about the situation while she cleans the mansion when suddenly the wife shows up in the middle of the day with several plastic bags in hand. The maid asks the wife why she is not at work and the wife curtly responds with "I went shopping." The wife and the maid do not look at each other directly and the maid pretends to not notice what the wife is doing, even as the wife empties the shopping bags and throws them down on the kitchen table. She puts away a few groceries and then carries a large white box up to her room. The wife returns empty handed, gets quickly gets back into her car and leaves.

The maid picks up the seemingly empty shopping bags to put them away when a small crumpled piece of paper falls out of one. When it is uncrumpled, it turns out to be a hand written receipt for twelve hand guns. The wife's signature is below the amount paid for the weapons. There is a crudely drawn sketch of one of the guns in the middle of the document. The monetary amount and names are written in a red ink, while the sketch of the gun is in black ink.

The maid leaves the mansion and goes back to the man's work place, shows him the gun reciept and asks in a demanding voice "So what do you make of this??" The man just shrugs and says nothing, though the expression on his face seems to be a mix of concern and worry.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

This dream starts off in my hometown of London, Ontario. I am on the way from my parent's house to my new apartment on Adelaide Street. For some reason I am in the country side west of the city. An unnumbered city bus comes along and I get on, but I cannot find my transfer. I can find transfers from several days before, but not the one for today. Only after going through ever pocket on my person do I find today's transfer crumpled up in my left hand. The bus driver sighs with impatience as I hurridly take a seat, red faced from embarrassment but relieved. Despite being out in the country side, but bus is packed and everyone on board seems scruffy or rugged, like they have been camping outdoors for a long time. They are all men and seem to be all staring at me and I feel a bit creeped out and threatened.

The bus drives into the city, to the edge of downtown then suddenly stops. The driver tells all of the passengers to get off and promplty drives away as soon as we have done so. I walk down the main road, Dundas Street, for a while before deciding to wait at a bus terminal in front of a white multi-storey building that I do not recognize from waking life. I am expecting the Dundas bus to come along, but after a short wait, the Adelaide Street bus shows up instead. Though I am confused as to why it is the Adelaide and not the Dundas, I happily board the bus, hoping it will take me straight to my apartment. 

The bus pulls away from the terminal and passes a group of asian men standing in the middle of the street, waving various melee weapons around and shouting loudly. I cannot hear what they are saying, but the majority of the noise comes from a man wearing a blue hooded sweater over a white t-shirt. He is waving a hunk of wood around and seems to be directing his anger at random pedestrians on the street. I feel the atmosphere change and everything seems suddenly darker, eeiry and inexplicably desolate. The bus suddenly slows down and stops. A burned out pickup truck, and a pile of damaged cars, is blocking the road and there is no way around. The bus driver manages to turn the bus around and starts heading back to the bus terminal.

As we pass the group of angry asian men, the one in the blue sweater, waving the hunk of wood, pulls out a pistol from his waistline and opens fire on a group of people who have gathered by the side of the road to watch the commotion. The first shot hits a woman holding a baby and the crowd panics and scatters as she goes down. As the man begins randomly firing at the running people, the other men in his group start attacking people with their melee weapons. The bus driver floors the gas pedal and tries to drive away from the ensuing chaos, but a large military truck pulls directly infront of us and forces the bus to stop. The doors are opened and the passengers make a run for it. I run towards the white multi-storey building, with the intention of hiding in it or behind it, but asian men in military uniforms start appearing between and around the buildings. At first I mistaken them for London's Area Support Unit, but it becomes apparent very quickly that these military personnel are foriegn and hostile. I run towards central downtown but it seems that the entire area is surrounded by this mysterious invading army of asian origin. 

Many people are captured, myself included, and forced to sit together in large groups with hands behind heads. People who do not comply, or who try to escape, are shot on sight. When the street is overcrowded with captured prisioners, the armed guards start herding us into the large white multi-storey building by the bus terminal. The inside is decorated in bright red fabrics and paints and seems to be a giant theater of some sort. The ceiling is open for several storeys up and the parameter of each floor seems to be made up of box seats, except for the ground floor, which is bare tile like a gymnasium. The prisoners are forced to sit on the floor and face a large screen on the west wall. The military men start playing some sort of propaganda film about their greatness or their great leader or something, but I cannot follow it because it is not in english and I am being distracted by several fat white male prisioners who insistantly try to stand up and show their private parts to the rest of the captives. Their penises are very small or severely deformed but I am finding great amusement in their last acts of bravado, as it seems to really piss off the armed guards. 

I suddenly notice an unguarded electrical socket to my right. I descreetly pull the plug and hope that I am shot quickly if I am caught. I have no idea what pulling the pull will do and I am surprised when not only does the propaganda film end, but the electricity to the entire building goes out. The invading asians go into a frenzy trying to maintain control of the prisioners while trying to sort out what is going on. Some captives manage to sneak out in the darkness, while others are caught and executed, but the majority stays put in fear and confusion. Whe the emergency lights come on, the invading army is still a bit frenzied and there is a commotion outside. A man I assume is a commander of the army comes in and motions half of the armed guards to follow him outside.

I cannot remember anymore of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

I cannot remember the beginning of this dream but there was quite a bit about wandering around outside in a semi-arid setting. I was travelling with three women I do not know in what looked like a camp ground. Despite the dry arid atmosphere, there were many thick, dark green coniferous trees about - enough almost to classify the area as a forest in my opinion. I do not recall much detail about the appearance of the three women except the two were slightly younger than I (and one was wearing a pink, wool sweater) and the oldest woman was about middle aged and had short dark brown hair. The four of us walked for a while, seemingly lost in the desert forest the three women conversed with each other, but I lagged behind and was content to just enjoy the setting, though as we walked a growing apprehension developed in my mind and I found myself wanting to be in the company of my parents because I suddenly felt very vunerable and child-like.

I had not noticed that she had gone, but the oldest woman of the group suddenly turned a corner, driving a red four door car that looked like a Glendale from the Grand Theft Auto videogame series. I never got her actual name in the dream, but from this point on I refer to the oldest woman of the group as Glenda. I never learn the names of the other two women. Glenda tells us to get in and I make myself confortable in the rear rightside passenger seat. The young woman in the pink, hand-knit sweater sits in the left side and I notice at this point that she has shoulder length blond hair. I think that she looks like Cagalli Yula Athha from the Gundam Seed anime series. 

The three women continue to talk amongst themselves but I roll down my window and am content to just stare outside, wondering where my parents are. Glenda drives along a lone dirt road out of the desert forest, heading east, and we travel for a long time with nothing in sight. Soon however there is a wooden ramp a head of us and though it appears that we could drive around it, Glenda is determined to jump the ramp. She floors the accelerator and we speed towards the jump, and I feel that this is a very bad idea. I cling to the Cagalli look-alike and she does the same to me. Everyone in the car is afraid of the worst happening and I cannot talk Glenda out of stopping the car or just driving around the ramp. The red four-door car is heavy and though it hits the wooden ramp at a fair speed and level angle, the vehicle inexplicably flips in mid air, crashes on the roof and slides upside down for a short distance. 

The four of us are able to crawl out of the wreck, and though we are dazed, no one is seriously injured. Glenda is quick to rally the other two girls into following her again by saying something like "the Arizona border isn't far now," or something, but I am not interested in joining them. While they continue along the dirt road heading east, I notice something in the southernly direction that looks like a group of small buildings or tents. It is hazy because of the heat and I cannot tell if what I am looking at is real or an optical illusion, but I start walking in that direction anyway. It is very hot and I take off my overshirt and wrap it around my head as I walk. 

As I get closer to my destination I can see that it is some sort of outdoor event taking place infront of a large gothic styled building which I think at first much be a midieval church or something. There are stone pillars through the square, as well as consession stands and booths selling various consumer goods. There are many people casually browsing the things for sale or sitting on the many marble benchs scattered about. I am aching from the car crash and walk to the center of the bustle so see if I can find anyone I know. I look over my right shoulder and through the throng of people and booths I can see a Texaco gas station and feel drawn towards it. As I try to make my way there, my dad walks by infront of me and heads over to a coffee stand nearby. He did not notice me as he walked by and does not respond when I call out to him. I am sore and feeling needy and want sympathy because I was in an accident, but my dad completely ignores me as if I am not even there. He orders to hot drinks and walks toward a picnic table in the far end of the square, where my mom is sitting. I unwrap the overshirt from my head and follow my dad over to the table and try to get my parents attention, but again they do not respond. My anxiety increases and I desperately try yelling at them again they do not respond. What adds to my frustration is that I do not know if they cannot actually hear me, or if they are willfully ignoring my pleas for attention.

I briefly become lucid as I acknowledge that this is how it feels my parents treat me in real life, but I do not gain control of the dream because I feel rejected and psychologically exhausted.

Though I know they will still ignore me if I return to their company, I still desperately crave attention and affection from my parents - but it hurts too much to feel non-existant, so I head over to the large gothic style building and see if I can find a pillar or wall to hide behind. As I get closer to the building I notice that one of the huge wooden doors is slightly ajar. I make sure no one is looking and slip through the opening. While it looks like a midieval church on the outside, the interior looks much more like an elaborate palace. Lush carpets line the expansive halls; gold and jewels are woven into every decoration and peice of art; massive crystal chandeliers hang from the ceilings. I stand in awe for a moment, drinking in the magnificent excess of extravagance, until I hear footfalls coming from an adjacent room or hall near the entrance. Because the sound seems to be coming from behind me, I run away from the front doors and deeper into the mansion. 

There seems to be some sort of party going on as in each room I pass I can hear people laughing and having fun, though the doors are closed and I cannot see anyone. I turn down one hall and almost trip over a stack of gifts wrapped in colourful papers and ribbons. Down another hall I find a long legless table with row upon row of crystaline bowls filled with either chocolate or vanilla ice cream. Because the hall is not air-conditioned, most of the ice cream is melting, and because the table has no legs and is effectively sitting on the floor, much of the melting ice cream is soaking into the lush red carpet. I walk through a set of doors beyond the legless table and find myself in watch appears to be a dinning hall. The place is set up as if to recieve and dine many guests, but I do not see anyone around. I can hear commotion from an adjacent room and hear a woman say something about "having the place ready for the afternoon guests." I quickly run through the room to a narrow hall on the other side. As I make my deeper into the mansion, a feeling of apprehension develops inside of me and I feel as if I am not suppost to be there.

I enter into a hall with a stairs to the left, a large open kitchen infront of me and a set of double doors to my right. There are cooks in white aprons, waiters in red jackets, and maids in black dresses all rushing around trying to get their jobs done. People do look in my direction, but no one stops what they are doing to say anything about the interloper. I stand in the middle of the hall and notice someone coming down the stairs in the corner of my left eye. A waiter with short black hair is slowing making his way down the stairs and he is holding something I cannot see in his left hand. He makes a funny face and then smiles at me, clearly trying to make me laugh. I do laugh, but try to stifle it with my hand and it is then that I notice that I am wearing a red waiter jacket like the man on the stairs. I am still afraid that I am going to get in trouble because I am not suppost to be there, but being near the man on the stairs seems to make me feel a bit calmer for some reason. Another waiter appears from behind me, carrying a silver tray full of silver dishes, walks past us and mutters to the waiter on the stairs to "leave the new girl alone," or something. The man on the stairs just gives him annoyed look. An aging woman with a scowl for a facial expression, wearing a long black Victorian-era dress and her gray hair up in a bun, appears in the kitchen entrance way and I only get to make brief eye-contact with her when the dream ends.


I think I can sum this dream up quite easy: anxiety about relations with my parents and anger about the emotional neglect I experienced in childhood, because well, those things have been weighing heavily on my mind as of late.

The scowling old lady in the black Victorian-era dress, at the end of this dream, is exactly the same as a scowling old lady in a black Victorian dress that appeared in a previous dream of mine, except that the old lady in this dream did not have a large cross around her neck, whereas the old lady in the previous dream did.

----------


## Sekhmet

Thank you to *pj* the administrator, for removing the broken poll from my dream journal, without having the entire thread deleted. (Though, technically, I guess that was done anyway, but none of the posts were lost in transit so I am very grateful!)

 :boogie: 

(I know the number of views to a thread do not matter, but my dreamjournal had 2214 views before the poll was removed and now it has been reset. D'oh!)

----------


## Sekhmet

This dream takes place in my grade 7 classroom at my old public school. While architectually the same, the teacher's desk is in the south side of the room, rather than the north, and a large chalkboard hangs on the east wall. The class has many students in it, but everyone is in their late teens and much too old to be attending public school. I do not recognize anyone in the dream from waking life. The teacher is not my grade 7 teacher, Ms. A.J. but an aging lady that looks very much like the librarian from the 1984 Ghostbusters movie, played by Alice Drummond, though she is short in stature and condesending in attitude.


*December 7th, 2007 - "School sleepover, brought to you by the number 7."*

The students are scattered about the classroom, or sitting outside in the courtyard, reading books. The teacher is going through papers on her desk and ignoring the students. I am sitting outside, away from the other students, under the large tree in the courtyard, enjoying the bright sun and warm breeze. While every other student seems to be reading fiction novels, I think I am the only student to have a non-fiction book (something about nature, but I cannot recall about what exactly). A young woman with long, dark brown hair sits beside me under the tree. She asks what I am reading and when I tell her she becomes elated because she has a book on the same subject. We discover that we have a lot in common. I am very happy to have a new friend, as I seem to not be able to get along with the other students, and the two of us talk for a long time.

The sky turns orange as the sun begins to set and the warm breeze suddenly carries an uncomfortable chill. The students in the courtyard are called inside and told, along with the rest of the class, that we are going to spend the night in school. The students are divided up into groups and put in different classrooms for the night. I am put in the group that gets to stay in the grade 7 classroom and I am happy to learn that my new friend is also in my group. _(Though I never learned my new friend's name in the dream, I am going to refer to her as "Tifa" from now on because I decided upon waking that she looked like Tifa Lockheart from the Final Fantasy 7 franchise.)_

There are seven people in our group; three female students, three male students, and the teacher. Buy the time we move the tables to the south end of the room it is dark outside and we are instructed to go to sleep. I place my dark blue sleeping bag along the west wall, so that I may tilt my head back slightly and gaze at the stars through the window, and Tifa takes a spot on my left. The other female student places her sleeping bag on my right, while the boys line their gear along the east wall. The teacher sets up her stuff near the door, in the northeastern corner of the classroom. While everyone has flannel pajamas, the only night clothing I can find in my backpack are a bright red, short-sleeved t-shirt and a pair of white panties. I crawl into my sleeping bag and change clothes under the covers, much too embarassed to expose any skin in front of the others in the room. I am feeling extremely self-conscious and not only zip up my sleeping bag all the way, but pull the covers over my head. I eventually fall asleep.

I do not know what time it is when I am awakened by Tifa leaning up against me. I think nothing of it because I know that many people kick and flop around in their sleep, so I roll over on my right side and try to go back to sleep. An arm wraps itself around my waist underneath the covers and I am surprised and confused because I am positive that I completely zipped up my sleeping bag before falling asleep. I roll over on my back, to see if I can push Tifa in the direction of her spot, and it is only then that I realize my t-shirt and panties are missing and I am naked. Feelings of embarrassment and self-consciousness flood back and I am paralyzed with anxiety. I am aware that Tifa is awake at this point, because she discreetly slips into my sleeping bag with me. Though it is pitch black and I cannot see anything, my other senses are picking up on everything that my eyes fail to catch in the dark.

The following portion of this dream becomes very sexually explicit - and some parts have been... watered down, so to speak - because I do not wish to be banned from DV for obscenity. It has also been hidden just in case. Please do not click the "Show" button if you are offended by sexual situations.

(Admins/mods = if it is still too much, let me know and I will remove it.)


*Spoiler* for _mature content. (Not actually a spoiler, I just found this option convienient for masking mature content.)_: 



I am nervous, but not afraid, even as Tifa lifts her pajama top and presses her exposed upper body against my left side. My anxiety alleviates as my friend rests her head on my shoulder and begins to gently caress my belly. I eventually feel comfortable enought to rest my left hand on Tifa's thigh and when I do so, her hand begins exploring other parts of my body. Though I am breathing heavier and feeling overheated and slightly dizzy, it feels genuinely good to be touched in the ways that Tifa is doing. She takes off her pajamas and slides on top of me, bracing herself with her left hand and exploring my body with her right. I can feel her hot breath on my cheek as I caress her in return. There is a hot, pulsating sensation in my lower abdomen that I have never experienced before and it feels like I am flying. Tifa suddenly pushes her pelvis against mine and kisses me hard on the lips. No longer able to contain the feelings of euphoria, I shudder and moan out loud.




That was a mistake, because several of the other people in the room stir. Tifa and I both panic. She scrambles off me and dives back into her sleeping bag. Feelings of self-conscious anxiety and fear of embarrassment threaten to paralyze me once again, but I am able to move my arms around in a desperate attempt to locate my missing night clothes. I cannot find them, as it is far too dark, and instead bury myself in my sleeping bag. I cannot sleep because anxiety keeps me awake and I instead wait for the crack of dawn to lighten the classroom, at which time I dig my day clothes out from my backpack and fully dress myself in a heavy sweater and jeans. Even several hours after the panic of being caught set in, I am still feeling expremely nervous, as well as feeling worn out after spending those many waking hours berating myself for being a fool. I am fully convinced that not only were the other people in the room awake, but they had been listening to Tifa and I the whole time and knew exactly what had been going on. I had no idea how I was going to face the embarrassment of the on coming school day.

I eventually fall asleep again and when I wake up the first thing I do is look at the clock on the south wall. It is exactly 7 a.m. The teacher rouses the students not long after that and my 8 a.m. the sleeping gear has been put away and the classroom returned to normal. Though no one said anything to us, I got the impression that some of the students either knew or suspected something because I caught several of them throwing glaces in my direction or snickering when I waked by. I was hoping to draw some comfort from Tifa, but she, just as embarrassed as I, distanced herself and sat on the opposite side of the classroom as I, though she did throw me the occassional sympathetic glace. I was not angry with the way Tifa chose to deal with the situation, though I was feeling a little hurt (though I probably should not have been feeling so, since it is unfair to expect emotional reliance from someone I just met).

The teacher brought out art and craft supplies and told us to make something reflecting how we were feeling that day. I wasn't sure what I was feeling, though I knew I was upset, I just did not know how to express it. The teacher also put on a movie for us to watch while we worked on our craft projects. It was the old black and white film, the _Seven Samurai_, by Akira Kurosawa. The teacher than glared at me for a moment, before leaving the classroom to do whatever she had to do. I was not interested in either the craft project, or the movie, and just sat their for the whole time staring out the window. I still felt embarrassed about the night before, though it was occuring to me that the likelihood of people knowing what happened was very slim and I was just being paranoid.

When the film credits were rolling, a man of about thirty years of age, carrying a clip board and wearing thick, black framed glasses, came into the classromm and asked Tifa and I to join him in his office. As we got up to leave the rest of the students began jeering at us openly. At the man's office on the otherside of the school, he got right to the point and asked each of us if we were sexually active with each other, or anyone else in the school. Tifa and I blurted out our answers at the same time: she confirming it, and I denying it. The man then sarted asking us details of what was done and though he said it was for our health's sake, my suspicion that he was just getting off on listening to our encounter was confirmed when he asked us to demonstrate. Tifa seems prepared to do so, but I felt uncomfortable and unsafe and ran out of the office before anxiety could overwhelm me again.


The dream ends there. This is the most vivid dream I have ever had. I tried to get as much detail in without being too "wordy." I have major body issues and sexuality has always been a huge source of anxiety and insecurity for me, so it is unusual for me to have not only a sexually explicit dream, but one that was so vivid. Though they are far and few between, all of my conscious sexual fantasies have involved men, as I have never found myself sexually attracted to women, so I do not know why I was comfortable with feeling sexual towards a woman in the dream.

I did not realize it while in the dream, but the number 7 seems to appear quite a bit throughout. I have no idea what to think of this dream, let alone how to interpret it.  ::?:

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream during an afternoon nap. Though I refer to Shari as a friend in this dream, the truth is that we *are not* friends anymore. Shari is a passive agressive, emotionally manipulating bully - just like her best friend Cathy, and they can't handle the fact that I grew a spine and refuse to swallow their crap anymore.[/tangent]

*December 7th - "Shari's apartment."*

I am following my friend Shari down the road, she is looking unusually radiant. For some reason she is carrying a large set of industrial pliers. We ran into each other on the street and for some reason Shari is insistant that I come and see her new place. Though her apartment exists within the city, the three storey, red brick building itself is surrounded by lush trees and thick, green grass. I wonder at how she can afford a apartment in such a nice building, but when Shari opens the front door and invites me inside, I realize that the entire building is one apartment. The inside is very modern and beautifully decorated, and everything looks brand new. Shari's mother and sister are sanding and painting the veranda windows just outside the kitchen, and they look confused when they see me, as they know that Shari and I are no longer friends. I am glad to notice that Shari's father is no where to be seen, and the three of them seem genuinely happy to have that abusive jerk out of their lives.

There are tools laying in the yard, their handles freshly painted bright oranges and bright reds. Shari asks if I can help working on the place and even though I cannot see anything that needs to be done, I agree. I know that I do not like Shari anymore, but I am happy to help her out if it makes her continue to feel happy, and she truly does seem happy and carefree in her new apartment. Still holding the set of pliers, Shari heads upstairs to work on something on the second floor. I don't really know what to do and just kind of stand around with my hands in my pockets for a while. I eventually notice something loose on the kitchen ceiling and grab a freshly painted wrench from the lawn outside. I get orange paint on my hands as I work, but when I have completed the task, I try and smooth out the paint on the tool's handle to make it look like it had not been smeared. I then place the wrench back where I found it.

When Shari comes back down the stairs, I point out what I fixed and how I smudged the paint on her orange handled wrench. She is not amused and becomes all indignant, even after I apologize and offer to repaint the handle. She claims that "it is ruined now," and there is no point in trying to salvage it. I feel that she is being unreasonable and is trying to guilt trip me into feel bad, so I not-so-politely tell her to do something obscene to herself and start to walk away. Shari then screams at me that I did not deserve to see her apartment and I just laught at her and respond that while her apartment is nice, she does not deserve it have it.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I am seeking treasure in a vast underground cavern. I am with two people: a tall, muscular man with a goatee and a young, blond woman who has several weapons in her belt. The three of us are not acquaintances, but are working together out of convenience. I cannot rememeber much from the beginning of the dream, but the three of us find our way to a large chamber filled with bubbling lava. There is a narrow metal walkway that leads to a square platform in the center of the room, but no platform beyond that which would lead to the platform and door on the far side of the lava chamber that we are convinced contains the treasure we are seeking.

My companions and I reach the center platform and see two glowing, circular blue tiles on it that seem to have no obvious function. We suddenly notice three sets of gymnast rings, beyond the center platform, that can be used to swing across to the far platform. When the three of us have done so, the young blond woman runs ahead and disappears through a door that I assume leads to the next chamber. I try to follow her but the large goateed man grabs me roughly by the shoulders and says that I am not needed anymore. He is very strong, so I cannot escape his grasp, and I begin to panic when he lifts me up and prepares to throw me into the lava.

He tosses me high and far and luckily I am able to grab the first set of rings and swing myself to the center platform. The man yells angrily at me but does not follow. I do not consider why he does not follow until I am in the middle of the narrow walkway when the blond woman appears in the doorway that we first came through. I have no idea how she circled around behind me but I am more concerned with the gun that she is brandishing in her hand. I run back towards the center platform and try to figure out what to do next. The woman makes her way down the narrow walkway and I get the idea to stand on one of the blue tiles. When I do so the narrow walkway sinks into the lava and takes the now screaming woman down with it. I can hear the man behind me using the rings to come towards me so I step on the other blue tile and the rings detatch from their teathers and the man too falls screaming into the lava. 


I cannot remember anymore of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

*December 9th - "Grocery Store Prison."*

The dream starts off in a large grocery store. I am in the frozen food section looking for something and there are several people throughout the store who appear to be shoppers. I look over my should at one point and see a former friend of mine, Cathy, standing in the doorway to the supply room. I am not happy to see her and I am even more annoyed by the smug look she has on her face. Everyone who I thought at first were random shoppers, myself included, turn out to be prisoners who have to "work off their debt" to be free. Cathy is the one who has imprisoned us and forces us to work in the grocery store, and as of yet no one has ever worked off their debt or escaped.

I am stocking in the soup isle and I find a newborn, sleeping baby, wrapped in a white blanket, laying in a sale bin. I sense that she is related to me somehow and I so pick her up. Slave master, psycho control freak (as she is in real life) Cathy comes over to give me trouble because I am not working and I tell her that I have to call my sister-in-law to come and pick up the baby. Cathy tries to take the baby but I become confrontational and Cathy wisely backs down. For the first time in the dream she doesn't have that annoying smirk on her face because she realizes that I am not afraid of her and will do serious damage if she tries to mess with me. Cathy tells me that she can't have children at her store and I have thirty minutes to get rid of the baby. As the slave keeper walks away I yell "or what? You'll fire me?" but she does not know how to respond and disappears into her office. Several of the other prisoners seem happy to see someone stand up to the boss for once, though they meekly continue with their slave labor.

I leave the grocery store and enter into the large shopping center to which it is attached and beeline for a public phone to call my sister-in-law. She says that she and my brother will be there shortly and I tell them to meet me at the mall entrance. I have no intention of returning to the grocery store and plan on using my brother and sister-in-law as my escape route. When they finally arrive, my sister-in-law takes the baby and says that she is happy to have her daughter back and thanks me for taking care of her. I jump into their mini-van and tell my brother to floor it, but he just stares at me blankly and asks me if I have to get back to work. (*facepalm*) I call him an idiot and tell him to drive and when he protests my sister-in-law also gets on his case until finally he drives away from the mall.

I am both excited and apprehensive. I wonder how long it is before Cathy figures out I got away and hope to get as far away as I can before then. My brother drives along a road that follows the ocean. The sky is overcast and grey it is slightly foggy. We drive in silence for a long time before my sister-in-law asks how work was and I tell her about the perpetual slavery that the workers are forced to endure. My brother asks me something, but I forget what now, before suddenly swerving his mini-van off the road and into the ocean. The vehicle goes deep enough to fill halfway with water and get stuck in the sand, but not deep enough to sink and submerge the entire mini-van. My sister-in-law just gazes out the front window, cradling the baby, like nothing has happened. I feel extremely mortified that my brother is a complete moron, but cannot get a reason out of him when I demand to know why he has sabatoged my plan for escape. I know that now the mini-van has been disabled, I will eventually be found and sent back to work at the grocery store prison, and that makes me very frustrated and angry.

The dream ends there because I woke up.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream in the early morning hours of *December 10th*.

*"The beach of smoldering mounds, where women are not welcome."*

I am on a vast beach of pale yellow sands, under a pale orange sky. There are some dunes in front of me and the eerily calm ocean behind me. On the other side of the dunes is a large flat area where I can see several mounds from which smoke is pouring out. Upon closer inspection of these mounds I find that they are actually holes in the ground that are overflowing with smoldering debris. The burnt materials includes large chunks of wood and scraps of metal or plastic, and partial or complete bodies of dead children. The skin of the dead children was a ghastly gray colour where the flesh remained uncharred and completely black where it was. The uncharred, grey flesh was cracked and peeling, like it was made of leather or something. Their eye sockets were all empty and their tiny mouths agape as if in a perpetual silent scream. I suspect that these smoldering mounds were someone's attempt to cover up some horrific crime and I quickly retreat from there, feeling ill, angry and downright disturbed.

I see a gathering of people in the dirtance and walk towards them. When I am close enough I can see that it is a large group of men, of varying ethnicities, wearing white robes and sitting in four large groups. The groups are arranged in four sqaure patterns and every man is sitting facing due wast. There are several men in black robes walking in slow circles around the large group. I am approached by one of these men and I notice as he gets closer that he is leading a child by the hand. The child looks exactly the same as the dead children in the smoldering mounds - gray, cracked skin, empty eye sockets, etc. except that this child is very much alive. The child's head turns in my direction, lips moving as if to say something, but the man in the black robe interupts and tells me that I am not welcome there, because I am a woman, before continuing on his way with the child in tow.

I see that all of the men in black robes are leading living dead children around, and all of them divert from their circular march around the large group, at least once, to tell me to that I am not welcome there because women are not allowed. I ignore all of them and go where I damn well please. I try to get information about the dead children, and the condition of the living children, but no one will answer me, but neither does anyone try to force me to leave: they just express their disapproval of a woman being there, then go about their way.

The sun begins to set and the large group of men in white robes begin to chant in a monotonous, unfarmiliar language. I skip through the gaps in their group and revel in the fact that I am someplace where I am not welcome, especially because of a trivial social construct such as gender. While I get a few angry or condescending looks, none of the men stop chanting or try to force me out. Since I cannot get any answers from anyone about the children, I eventually wander elsewhere.

I cannot remember any more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had two dreams last night, but I can only remember part of the second one.

I have to take my neice, M, to school. It is winter and we are dressed accordingly. M appears to be a few years younger than she actually is (about 3 or 4 years old) while I look about the same as I do now. We are walking across a large, open yard that leads to the school. It does not register with me until after the dream ends and I wake up, but the school we are walking towards is _my_ old public school, not the public school that M currently attends.

We are halfway to the school, almost to the tarmac even, when a huge machine appears at the far end of the yard. I do not know the measurements but the machine looked equivalent to a four- or five-storey building in height. It was very painted blue and rolled on these huge tank-like treads. I do not know what its purpose is, but it starts driving in large circles around the school yard. I think the machine is kind of cool looking, but I am also afraid that it will run M and I down.

I pick M up and run as fast as I can for the back door of the school. As I cross the tarmac, I come across three little boys who are running out of the school and towards the giant machine. I can't place their names, but they seem familiar somehoe, as if my subconscious is retreiving vague faces from my childhood. We get into the school and M immediately insists that I put her down, which I do. She runs into a classroom and I follow, but she is nowhere to be seen. I glance into the desks to see if I can see her name written on some paper or something, but all I see are bags of candy or blank sheets of paper.

I am at one desk when a young boy comes up and I recognize him as one of my classmates when I was in grade 5 (though we are in the grade 6 classroom), Matthew Shaw. He doesn't say anything to me and just sits down at his desk, eyeing me suspiciously. I am a bit confused, but leave the classroom and wander down the hall. I stick my head in the doors of other classrooms to try and locate my neice, but I cannot find her.


I cannot recall anything more from this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

Oh man, I had chinese food last night for supper and I had like four or five dreams last night. I have forgotten most of them now, of course (*headdesk*) except for a part in the last dream.

It is winter, snowing heavily and very cold. I am travelling with a group of random people and we are trying to find our way up a steep mountain. We are all dressed warmly, but in medieval/fantasy style clothing, rather than modern day winterwear. The sky begins to darken, but I cannot tell if it is because twilight is approaching, or if storm clouds are moving in. The person leading the group gets our attention and points to something up a head of us. There is an eeiry blue light that is creating a large corona at the very top of the mountain.

Suddenly the mountain begins to shake and giant cracks appear all around our group. Lava begins pouring out of the cracks and the melting snow causes the entire mountain side to be engulfed in a thick steam. I am not sure the what the rest of the group is doing, but I turn back the way we came and try to find a way down the erupting volcano. Huge chunks of mountian and ice break apart and sink into the cracks filled with rising lava, in most cases creating more steam. I have to throw off my heavy coat because the lava and the steam makes everything ever so hot.

I cannot remember how this dream ended.

Edit: I looked up "lava" and "steam" in the DMD and I think their generalized definitions reflect how I am feeling about my current living situation, and well, life in general.

_Lava - To see lava in your dream, signifies an expression of anger which you have kept inside for awhile.

Steam - To see or hear steam in your dream, denotes your emotional state regarding an issue or situation. It may indicate that you are headstrong and ready to proceed forth on an issue. It may also indicate that you are angry with someone or something._

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream starts off in the small gymnasium of my old public school. There are no children, just new recruits for the military. The small gym is the sleeping quarters, whereas the large gym is for training. There are no chairs and the new recruits are forced to sit on their duffle bags and use small fold out card tables, or in some cases, cardboard boxes to eat and write on. I do not know anyone there, but we are assigned to small groups of five or six people to a table/box. I do not remember any of the details about the others in my group, but there is a guy sitting on my left who looks like a stereotypical jarhead. I cannot remember his name but I think it started with an "R."

R is a real bully to everybody and no one really likes him. I try to be nice to him, but in return he starts harassing me with rude comments and constantly tries to grab by breasts and buttocks. I am able to fight him off but from then on I have to be on alert at all times because R takes every opportunity to harass me. I try to keep my distance, but that is almost impossible since we are in the same training group within our unit. The dream skips ahead a little and it is months later. Our commanding officer is giving us our orders and assigning every soldier with a "war buddy." I don't have to wait to find out who my partner is. Somehow in the dream, _I just know_. It is R of course and I couldn't be any less excited about it if I tried.

The dream skips ahead some more and R and I have been deployed in a thick tropical rain forest, hunting down the unseen enemy presence. I think that our settings look like scenes I have seen in Vietnam war films, though this though does not bring about lucidity. I tell R that if he tries anything towards me that I will not hesitate to defend myself, and will go so far as to kill him if I have to. R doesn't respond. We travel for quite a while without engaging in any battles, and R concentrates on his soldierly duties and does not harass me. We come across a wide river that is thick with brown silt and is flowing quite rapidly. Crossing it would expose us to possible enemy fire but we have no choice, as our destination is somewhere in the forest on the otherside. As we are crossing someone starts shooting at us. I become afraid and try to go back the way we came, but R grabs me by my munitions belt and forces me across the rest of the way. He is spraying the part of the forest where he thinks the enemies are hiding, but neither of us are actually sure where the bullets are coming from.

On the otherside of the river R and I dive under the tree cover and the enemy fire suddenly stops. R begins berating me verbally for trying to run away, and though I am angry and not in the mood for his verbal abuse, I say nothing. From then on R declares himself the leader of our team of two and starts bullying me around. I am indignant at first, but soon realize that he is pushing me hard because he is trying to keep me on my toes and alive in the dangerous situation we are in. At random intervals we are attacked by enemy units but R and I are able to fight them off. I cannot see the details of the enemy fighters as they appear as sillouettes of people dodging in and out of the thickette of trees and ferns. More then once R saves my butt and a few times I save his. We are unable to stop for sleep and rest only a few times to eat, as we are constantly attacked.

We reach our destination and it is some sort of military outpost in the edge of the rainforest. On the far side of the camp the flat field dips down into a deep lush valley, where several small villages of the local population exist. We are summoned by our commanding officer and are required to report our experience. It turns out that R and I are the only members of our unit that survived to complete our mission. All of the other soldiers in our unit were killed and the commander wants to know what we did to survive. We report our experience and when we are done I openly admit that it was likely because of R taking charge that we survived. The dream ends with me saying "I think R is an @$$hole, but he's also a damn fine soldier" or something close to that.

----------


## strinky

Wow, you have awesome dream recall! Plots and everything, and lots of interesting situations. Your dreams seem to me to be pretty meaningful (though I've never been good at dream interpretation). Your most recent one with R had an interesting character arc, and I could see some kind of short story or script coming out of it (writer at heart here). Reading your dreams makes me want to get into a bit more dream interpretation myself. Nice work - keep it coming, and good luck with future lucidity.

----------


## Sekhmet

> Wow, you have awesome dream recall! Plots and everything, and lots of interesting situations. Your dreams seem to me to be pretty meaningful (though I've never been good at dream interpretation). Your most recent one with R had an interesting character arc, and I could see some kind of short story or script coming out of it (writer at heart here). Reading your dreams makes me want to get into a bit more dream interpretation myself. Nice work - keep it coming, and good luck with future lucidity.



Thank you! I have thought that some of my dreams might make interesting stories, but I am not a writer and I don't have much patience for that sort of thing. Cheers!

*Edited to add:* Yeah, my dream recall is pretty good but I am kind of frustrated because my ability to recognize dream signs and become lucid is horribly lacking. Or at least I think so anyway. Even in my most vivid dreams I tend to miss the obvious most of the time!

----------


## dreamship

> I had to take my cat in today to be euthanized because she was very old and very sick - I'm so sad!  
> 
> I don't really want to sleep right now because I am afraid that I am going to have nightmares about it, (not like my insomnia will let me sleep anyway).
> 
> I miss my kitty so much already.



 
I am very sorry about your cat. I had to do the same many years ago and this year in July my beloved Sprinkles, who I'd only had for about 5 years, died of a surprise heart attack. So I know how you feel.

But, at least your cat is not suffering any more. I know that doesn't really help, it certainly doesn't help me feel better about my own experiences, but it is something to consider.

Hugs
:-)

----------


## Sekhmet

> I am very sorry about your cat. I had to do the same many years ago and this year in July my beloved Sprinkles, who I'd only had for about 5 years, died of a surprise heart attack. So I know how you feel.
> 
> But, at least your cat is not suffering any more. I know that doesn't really help, it certainly doesn't help me feel better about my own experiences, but it is something to consider.
> 
> Hugs
> :-)



I think sharing tough experiences can lighten the load a bit, so to speak, but it can make us realize that we are not alone in what we have gone through. Thank you for sharing.

While it did hurt very much at first, and I found it hard not to be upset everyday, I am not sad that she is gone anymore. Partly because I accepted that she is better off not sick and suffering, and partly because I got a new cat!  :smiley:

----------


## dreamship

> I think sharing tough experiences can lighten the load a bit, so to speak, but it can make us realize that we are not alone in what we have gone through. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> While it did hurt very much at first, and I found it hard not to be upset everyday, I am not sad that she is gone anymore. Partly because I accepted that she is better off not sick and suffering, and partly because I got a new cat!



Yeah, it is funny how easily someone we thought we could not live without becomes as if they never were when they die. We are all so easily replaced, which makes me wonder why even bother caring about anything.

You and I would just as easily be replaced and forgotten within a week or so.

I like your dream journal. You have really good recall. It is making me want to try harder. I haven't read through it all yet, but I will a page or so at a time.

 :smiley:

----------


## Sekhmet

> Yeah, it is funny how easily someone we thought we could not live without becomes as if they never were when they die. We are all so easily replaced, which makes me wonder why even bother caring about anything.
> 
> You and I would just as easily be replaced and forgotten within a week or so.



So true.





> I like your dream journal. You have really good recall. It is making me want to try harder. I haven't read through it all yet, but I will a page or so at a time.



Thank you! I do believe dream recall becomes better the more you try it.

----------


## Sekhmet

My parents went away for the weekend and they were due home this afternoon, and last night I had several dreams that they came home before I had finished cleaning the house or shovelling snow off the driveway. All the dreams were pretty much the same except for the time my parents arrived. Sometimes it was not until I had done everything, something while I was still cleaning, and sometimes they showed up before I had even started. I think it is weird that I had the same dream multiple times in one night, with only slight variations of the ending, as I do not recall ever having dreams like that before.

(I got everything done before my parents arrived home in RL - not that they would have really cared if things were not done, since I never make much of a mess anyway.)

Meh.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream on December 18th and it is my fifth lucid since joining DV, woo hoo!

The dream starts off with my parents and I at a very modern looking train terminal. My parents look the same as they do now, but I look like I did at about age ten. The station we are at sits on a narrow plateau on the side of a snowy mountain and overlooks a wide valley. The valley itself is entirely surrounded by high mountains and there is not way in or out. The train encircles the edges of the valley and the station my parents and I are at is the only station that is located on a mountain; the rest being located on the valley floor. The train itself is silver in colour and very sleek. The engine looks like a traditional steam engine, but it to is silver and has a very modern/sleek look to it. (It was very neat. I'll have to try and draw a picture of it or something.) There were no dining cars, only flat cars. The first two flat cars had metal canopies that were supported by curved beams on the car's outer four corners, and the rest of the cars were uncovered, with railings running down the middle.[/color]

Despite the snow, it is bright, sunny and very warm. We are dressed in winter clothing, but nothing too heavy and I do not recall feeling overheated, even though I had on a wool hat and scarf. My parents are talking with two people near the train's engine, one of whom is a smiling woman in a red sweater. I do not know who she is, but she keeps looking at me and nodding. While there is nothing unusual about her demenor, I feel anxious under her occassional gaze. While my parents are busy, I am looking at a row of machines near the platform's edge that look like ATM machines. They are either gambling videogames or real gambling machines, but I cannot remember which. I played the middle machine and lost two thousand dollars. I recall being confused in the dream about whether or not I had actually lost money or if I had just played a game, but before I could figure it out, my parents called to me because it was time to board the train. They were on the train's first covered flat car and I had to climb onto it even as the train was already moving. No one bothered to help me climb on, but I was able to pull myself up without any help anyway. I glance over at the train's engine and can see the smiling woman in the red sweater looking at me again. I go and sit by my parents and enjoy the scenic view as the train starts down the mountain.

There is no snow at the valley floor. The train first travels through a thick temperate forest, which soon thins out to an open, tree-speckled countryside. It appears to be autumn as most of the deciduous trees have lost their leaves, and those that still cling to the branches are brown and crumbling. There are no signs of towns or civilization along the way, though after travelling through the countryside for a while, the train suddenly slows down and stops at a brown brick building that seems to sit in the middle of park space. There are no roads or paths, but there are benches and empty flowerbeds. It is not a train station however as I discover when we are let off the train for a stretch and a washroon break. The building is like a kennel and it houses many cats, most of which roam freely about.

I am petting random cats when I see a cat that looks very familiar. When I pick her up and hold her, I realize that it is my old cat Bambi, and she appears as she did when she was a kitten.

I almost instantly become lucid, because I know that Bambi is dead in waking life. While I am aware that I am in a dream, I do not have any control over anything other than myself. I am happy to play with and cuddle Bambi but very soon we are called back to the train. It is sort of an unspoken rule, but the cats are not supposed to leave the kennel, but I decide I want to keep my cat and board the last, uncovered flat car of train with her in my arms. The train begins to move and I can feel a tugging, as if some unseen force is pulling at Bambi. I do not have the strength (or dream control) to fight the invisible force and I carefully lean over the edge of the flat car and drop Bambi down to the ground. She disappears for a moment and I panic because I think she has fallen underneath the wheels of the train. I attempt to stop my dream by holding my arms straight out and imagining everything to 'pause,' but nothing happens. The train slowly continues on its way and my parents come up to me, roll their eyes at each other and ask me what I am doing. I tell them that I am trying to stop the dream so I can save Bambi, but they just look at each other again, in annoyance with me, and point out that Bambi is fine, even though they don't look anywhere else but at me. I do not believe their confidence of my cat's condition, but when I turn to look in the direction of the kennel, there is Bambi playing with some other kittens by the brown building's front doors.

I try to stop the train several times by saying "train stop" very forcefully, but it just keeps on going. I cannot gain any control over anything, though my awareness of being in a dream does not fade at all thankfully. I even try to jump off the flat car but an invisible wall keeps me from doing so. The train doesn't travel very far before it stops infront of a large stage. It is damaged and looks as if it has not been used for a very long time. For the first time since my parents and I left the station on the mountainside, we see other people. They are gathered in a group in front of the stage and eave to my parents to join them, but I am too interested in finding my way back to the kennel so I can see Bambi again, even though I know she is just an image from my subconscious. I am also kind of annoyed by the lack of control I have in my dream.

The dream gets fuzzy and cannot remember that next part. I lose my lucidity somewhere along the way, but I do end up back at the kennel. My parents are long gone with the train and I am stuck at the kennel until it returns, and I have no idea when that will be. I play with Bambi and the other cats to my heart's content. Though it has only been one day, it has felt like I have been there for much longer. The sun begins to set and the train finally returns. My parents are very upset and tell me that I have been gone for a week. I try to argue otherwise, as it has only felt like one day to me, but they will have none of it. I do not care that they are upset with me because I am still cuddling with Bambi and she is purring anf kneading me at the end of the dream.


I totally dreamed about Bambi because *dreamship's* comments made me think of her in this post!

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream in the early morning hours of December 19th.

*"There's a bug in basement."*

I am in the basement playing videogames while sitting on the futon. I see a small brown bug scurry out from underneath the old vinyl stereo and crawl underneath the futon on which I am sitting. I move the furniture and discover that it is a cockroach. I am disgusted and a bit creeped out, but try to catch it anyway. After a while I yell upstairs to my dad for help, but he shouts back that he is on the phone and doesn't have the time to help me. I indignantly think that he has the time to yell at me on the phone before going back to trying to trap the wretched roach, who is a fast little pest.

I pick up a small, round, plastic container and try to trap the bug, but it has somehow gotten bigger and it will not fit inside the container. Somehow, while attempting to get into the laundry room, the cockroach flips upside down and is trapped on it's back, giving me the time I need to find a something bigger to put it in. I find a larger container, but when I place it over the bug, some of it's legs are sticking out of the edges, as it seems to have grown bigger yet again. I have to hold the container down because the bug is strong enough to try and push it off. I need both hands to keep it trapped but it seems like I am losing the battle as the bug grows even bigger right in front of my eyes. Though it is still on its back the bug gets even stronger even and I start to panic and I feel helpless losing the battle with the disgusting cockroach.

The dream ends there thankfully.

----------


## Sekhmet

I am in a field near my house. It is winter and I am dressed warmly. It is not cold and the day is bright, though there is a thick, grey cloud cover. I have a list of things that I have to find and the objects can be found around the field, though they are hidden. The I cannot remember the first few items on the list but at one point I had to find five christmas cards. I walked back and forth across the field but did not see anything. I back-tracked and found three red envelopes half buried and partial crushed in my footprints in the snow. I picked them up but they were soggy and ruined. I back-tracked a little more and found the two other cards, though they were not in envelopes.

The last item on the list was capturing three frogs from a nearby pond. I figured it would not be to hard seeing as the pond was mostly frozen over. On the rocky shore of the pond were several leopard frogs, who were not only alive and unaffected by the cold, but unusually large. I leaned down to pick up the frog closest to me, but it jumped and dived into the pond, smashing through the ice and disappearing underneath it. The rest of the frogs followed suit and I was unable to complete my list because the frogs never came back.

I cannot remember any more of this dream.

----------


## The Cusp

That cockroach dream was nasty!  Good thing you woke up.  At the rate that thing was growing, it would have been bigger than you before long.

----------


## Sekhmet

> That cockroach dream was nasty! Good thing you woke up. At the rate that thing was growing, it would have been bigger than you before long.



No kidding!!

----------


## Sekhmet

Non-lucid dreams in dark blue.
Lucid dreams in dark red.
Comments in black.


*INDEX for page 5*
December 24th, 2007 - Rice Crispie treats. 
May 9th, 2006 - Defeat the Guardians and Break the Mandala Seals.
December 31st, 2007 - Two false awakenings. (5th lucid)
January 4th, 2008 - Overstocked.
January 8th, 2008 - Dream House Stripped Bare. (6th lucid)
January 12th, 2008 - Pond of the Giant Alligator.
January 16th, 2008 - Missing Persons Investigation the and Schoolhouse Town.
January 17th, 2008 - Liquidation Sale.
February 4th, 2008 - Anxiety about Appointments.
February 5th, 2008 - Learning How to Fly Again. (7th lucid)
February 9th, 2008 - Musical Cars.
February 11th, 2008 - Don't be see Naked on the way to the Bathroom.
February 25th, 2008 - Three Dreams.
April 21st, 2008 - The Dragon Rider.
April 22nd, 2008 - Avoid the Cops.
April 25th, 2008 - Airport Arcade and Angry Gibbons.
April 26th, 2008 - Transformers and Gangsters.
April 28th, 2008 - Finding Money at Parent's House.
April 29th, 2008 - The Butterfly Key.
May 1st, 2008 - Long Point and Box World. (8th lucid)
May 14th, 2008 - Optimus Prime plays in Traffic.
May 21st, 2008 - Two Paintings.
May 23rd, 2008 - Black Cat Mennonite Farm.

I made some rice crispie treats for the holidays, and I cannot remember the exact date now (I believe it may have been December 24th), but I had this dream right after. 

My father and I were at an indoor confectionary market, sampling many different kinds of foods,and we came across one display that was serving the rice crispies I had made. I remember thinking in the dream, "Oh hey, those are my treats!" and feeling glad that other people were enjoying them too. I was a tad upset that I had to pay for a peice of something that I had made, though I said nothing and handed over the money for the treat. My father and I grabbed some and ate it gulped it down before moving on to the next display.

I did not become lucid, however, and I cannot remember anything more from that dream, though it was quite lengthy.

----------


## Sekhmet

I was going through an old journal of mine and I found an entry that I had long forgotten about. It is a dream that I had on May 9th of last year. At the time I thought it had great personal significance, but now I am not sure what to think of it. When I mention the name Sekhmet in the dream, I am refering to the ancient Egyptian goddess Sekhmet of transformation and transcendence, whom I liked to call my patron diety when I used to be a starry-eyed, idealistic pagan.

*May 9th, 2006 - "Defeat the Guardians and Break the Mandala Seals."*

I was younger in this dream and had shorter hair then I do in waking life. I did not need glasses as my eyesight was perfect. I wore a long robe that was a light brown or dark tan colour. I did not remember the specific reason for having to break the mandala seals, but in the dream I knew it was something I had to do. 

I was in some sort of magical place, a fantasy-esque temple of some sort, perhaps. This place had multiple levels and each level had a magical seal that was guarded by a powerful being. Starting at the bottom, I had to fight the guardian of that level to break the seal and only then could I progress to the next level. When the guardian was defeated, its body disappeared into the glowing mandala seal on the marble floor, before flashing brightly and dissolving completely. The path to the next level would appear as a circle of light above where the mandala seal had disappeared. For some reason I would also become more powerful when I defeated the guardian, like I absorbed its physical and magical powers when it died or something.

I do not recall the details of guardians one to four, but I do not think they had any significance. I think I vaguely remember a few of these guardians appearing as character from classic monster movies, but I cannot be sure as my memory of them is fuzzy. All I do remember is defeating them with easy, breaking the seal and moving on to the next level. I breezed through the first four guardians, though I maintained a serious concentration on what I was doing, even as I became more and more powerful. 

The fifth guardian was not so easy. I was shocked to discover that it was non other than my patron goddess Sekhmet, in her fiery war goddess form, leonine head and all. She could have easily killed me, being a goddess and all, but she did not. Instead she played with me like any feline does before they consume their prey. Sekhmet bit me several times and tore off chunks of flesh from my body. At one point she tore off my entire right arm. She ate all of the peices of me that she took. 

Every time Sekhmet bit me or ripped something off my entire essence; my mind, body and soul, were consumed with such an intense burning that I could think of nothing else but that sensation. I stop short of saying it was painful, because while the sensation engulfed my entire being, it also felt that I was metaphysically connected to everything in the universe when I felt it, if that makes any sense. I did not hate Sekhmet for doing this and it seemed that I loved her more and more, despite the burning, as she slowly consumed me. After she took my right arm, I was willing to surrender myself to her, to be completely consumed, and indeed that is just what I hoped Sekhmet would do. 

Instead, something happened that I can not longer remember unfortunately, but I not only regained by lost body parts (and completely healed of all injury) but my regeneration seemed to surprise Sekhmet, who had, for the moment, ceased her attacks. Not surprised as in _upset_ surprised, but more that she was either impressed by it or she just expected it or something. Either way, she just smiled a secret smile and the fight continued. 

Again I cannot remember what happened next, but somehow I bested Sekhmet and won the fight. I am not sure if I actually defeated her with my own strength or if she let me win. She disappeared into the mandala on the floor (with another one of those secret and knowing smiles on her face) and I was offically complete my quest. Despite my victory and though it was something I knew I had to do in the dream, I felt absolutely devastated at what I had done, as I felt that I had just killed my patron goddess. I collapsed on the broken seal were Sekhmet has disappeared and laid there and cried.

After a while I reluctantly got up and walked through a gate that had appeared at the far side of the chamber. When I walked through I found myself in an ethereal plane where everything was magical and dreamlike. There were solid objects I could step on, but most things were colourful, transparent and glowing. It seemed to be perpetual night there but the stars shone like every colour of the rainbow. I seemed to be alone there, but I felt as I did when Sekhmet had been biting me: connected to everything in the universe.

I wandered around in that ethereal magical place for some time, but the dream eventually fades.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had a dream last night with two false awakenings. I can't for the life of me remember any details about the dream itself, but I do know that I had a false awakening, after which I did and RC by biting my tongue - but it hurt, so I though I had really woken up. Then I had another false awakening, after which I performed the same RC and became lucid for a brief moment and realized I was in a dream, though I woke up for real immediately afterwards.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream this morning.

My father, mother, my brother Ryan, and myself are in this dream. We all look as we did approximately 15 years ago. I cannot remember the beginning of the dream but at some point we are in a one room shed-like building. The walls and roof are made of white aluminum and the ground is cold, hard dirt. There is no heat, and we are all dressed in heavy winter clothing. There is one door, no windows, and enough room for a large queen sized bed, a fridge, a cupboard and a small table for eating. My family and I are in this place because there is a snow storm outside and we are essentially trapped until it is over.

The bed has heavy, white arctic blankets on it, and my parents and Ryan spend most of their time underneath the covers trying to keep warm. Because there is no room for me, I am either at the foot of the bed or on the floor, with no blanket of my own. (I am usually on the floor because my brother Ryan literally kicks me off when my parents are asleep). I feel very cold throughout the entire dream, especially when I am on trying to sleep on the floor because a biting wind can be felt coming in from the gap underneath the door.

When the storm ends my parents start showing me where the provisions are. There seems to be too much of everything and the cupboard and fridge are overloaded with foodstuff. My parents then inform me that they and my brother are leaving and I am going to have to take care of myself while they are gone. My father opens the cupboard and shows me many bags of milk and says that they do not need refridgeration because it is so cold anyway that they will not go bad. There is a red box filled with Fruit Loops cereal and my mom says something about getting a discount on them. My parents and brother leave and I am left cold and alone, with no idea where they are going or when they are coming back.

----------


## Sekhmet

For many years a particular house has appeared in my dreams. It does not look like any house I know in waking life, yet it looks the same whenever I dream about it, which is approximately every two or three years since childhood. In all dreams previous, the house was full of furniture and appliances and looked as if it has recently been lived in, but empty of people. Last night's dream was slightly different though because, while still abandoned, most of the furniture and appliances were removed, much of the plaster on the walls had been knocked out and the electrical wires, insulation and wooden supports were showing.

The house sits at the bottom of a hill, close to water on a bay on an unnamed lake. The bay is choked with docks and boats and only narrow passages lead to open water. The area around the house is hilly and full of large houses, many of which have wooden stairs and walkways leading down to the dock. My dream house itself consists of three levels and a basement, and a secret staircase and room that connects the first and third floors. The outside is white clapboard and the roof is light grey shingles. Each floor of the house is long and narrow with low ceilings and all of the windows throughout are small and do not let in much light. The first floor consists of the kitchen, living room and a sewing room. The second floor has a large den, a bathroom and two bedrooms. The third floor is an open space, like an attic, and is always a toyroom in the dream. The basement has a bedroom, a bathroom, a large den, a tool room and a laundry room to the rear. 

I do not remember the beginning of the dream, or entering the house, but I find myself in the laundry room in the basement, and though it is stripped bare of any living comforts, I immediately recognize the place where I am. Despite just coming to awareness in the basement, I know that I am the only one in the house. Because it is a place I know I only ever see in my dreams, I become lucid. I do not try to force any control over the dream and am content to explore the house because I am curious as to why it seems empty except for the outer walls. 

The first thing I notice is that the ceiling seems higher than normal and the windows far out of reach overhead. Actually everything about the laundry room seems oversized. I feel that everything is as a child would see it, though I appear at my current age in the dream. The next thing I notice is that the pipes that once connected to the washer is still pumping out water. The hose from which the water is gushing pours into a bucket on what looks like the burnt out shell of the dryer. The bucket is leaning slightly towards the back wall and is overflowing onto a slanted, beveled concrete trough which directs the water to a drain that carries the water under the house and out to the lake. I also notice at this point that the lights are still on. 

I walk into the next room which also seems oversized, though mostly everything but the counters and wooden supports are gone. I walk towards the hall which leads to the den, but the lights are out and I cannot see where the doorway is. I stretch my arm forward and fumble in the dimly lit hall for the light switch but end up almost sticking my finger in an uncovered electrical socket. I eventually find the two switches for the lights for the large den area on the wooded support to my right and flick them on. When I enter the den I look up and it seems that the ceiling is three or four storeys high. It is only when I look towards the eastern wall that I realize why - I can see the secret stairs and room in its entirety. All of the floors up the the third have been completely removed, expect for the secret passage embedded in the eastern wall. There is no indication that there were any floors above, no debris or any indication of demolition whatsoever, except that I recognize the placement of the windows which correspond to the layout of each floor as I remember it. 

I can see the ochre coloured furniture in the secret room that has always been there, and except for the wall that usually hides the secret room and stairs being missing, everything else looks the same. The furniture is Victorian era style and there are many black and white photographs pinned to the far wall. There is even the single white candle burning on the small mahogany end table which is the only source of illumination for the narrow, windowless room. I am excited that the secret room is the same, and want to go to it, but the entrance to the lower secret stairs is only accessable by the main floor of the house, which is now missing. I start walking towards the easten wall anyway and trip over a pile of toys and clothing and various household items that I did not see until now. I recognize some of the toys as items that used to be in the toyroom on the third floor and pick up some for a closer look.

I walk over to a black waist high bookcase and find several multicoloured and metallic dinky cars which I recognize from waking life which used to belong to my brother, though in the dream I thought to myself that they belonged to my cousin Keelan. I also found an black and silver flashlight that I used to own years ago and when I switched it on the beam was dim and fading. At the same time an LCD flashlight rolled off of one of the bookshelf ledged and right into my hand. Also at the same time the row of basement lights on the western wall beging to flick on and off seemingly by themselves. I stand up and walk into the middle of the room, trying to see down the north hall in case anyone is there, but I can see no one and both rows of lights on the western and easten wall flicker a few times and go out. It is dark outside so the many windows provide no illumination and it is completely pitch black in the house, save for the small candle in the secret room, though it obviously does not provide much light. I attempt some dream control by saying "lights on" and try to will it to happen, but nothing does. I can hear thumping above me, as if the main floor still exists and someone is walking back and forth across it. I start to feel scared, but the knowledge that I am in a dream does not fade. I also remind myself that I do not believe in ghosts and there really is no reason to be scared because it is only a dream. The thumping continues and though I cannot see anything, I feel the "presence" of something in the hall by the light switches. The terror in me grows, but so does anger and I scream at the invisible presence "TURN THE LIGHTS BACK ON RIGHT NOW!"

There is no answer and I stand in the dark for a short time before the terror overwhelms me and I awake in a cold sweat. Or maybe I willed myself awake? I can't remember now.

I think part of the reason I became so scared is because I know that I have patheticly limited dream control and when something freaks me out in the dream world I panic because I cannot make it just go away or use my lucidity to fight it.

----------


## Sekhmet

Yay, _another_ nightmare...  ::disconcerted:: 



*Jan 12, 2008 - "The Pond of the Giant Alligator."*

I cannot remember the beginning of the dream but at some point I am with several random dream characters by a large silty pond, deep in a thick tropical jungle. Because the jungle is so thick on either side of the pond, the only way across is through the water. I cannot remember why now, but I knew in the dream that it was imperative that I get to the other side. All of the DCs except for one get into the water and start swimming or playing around, but none make an effort to cross. I know I have to do it, but I am hesitant. I cannot immediately place my fear but then I notice something floating in the middle of the pond. At first it appears to be a large peice of wood or something, but it suddenly blinks and I realize it is an alligator or crocodile. I stand on my tiptoes to try and get a better look at the reptile and I can see that it is an absolute giant. It appears to be 20 to 25 feet long, though my measurement is possibly incorrect since the bulk of the beast is beneath the water and it is likely much bigger than it appears. I feel very afraid and do not enter the water. The DCs in the water seem oblivious to the presence of the creature and continue to happily splash around the pond.

I suddenly find myself in waist deep water, but I am kneeling so that water is up to my neck. I stare frozen in fear at the the giant grey alligator and it looks right back at me. The eyes of the creature feel very menacing as it stares at me and ignores the DCs that are swimming and splashing around him. It suddenly disappears underneath the surface of the water and I panic because I cannot see through the thick silt and fear that it might be coming for me, so I dash back towards the shore. I cannot get out of the water for some reason but there is a neatly stacked pile of red brinks just beneath the surface at the water and stand on it to get as far out of the pond as I can. When I stand on the brick pile, the water only comes up to my ankles and I fear secure enough that the giant alligator cannot reach me without me first seeing him approatch. I am still terrified of it though and make no move to enter the water again.

The lone DC that did not get into the water tries to coax me to cross with her. She is a teenager with brown hair pulled back into a pony-tail and looks like someone I used to know in waking life whom everyone called 'Bean'. Like the other DCs, she cannot see the alligator and does not understand why I do not want to get into the water. I am sure that at any moment one of the DCs who are already in the water are going to be eaten by the huge gator who is quietly laying in wait near the bottom. After some time Bean somehow convinces me to get back into the water and says that we will cross together. She is swimming beside me and I am trying to make large strokes with my arms with as little disturbance to the water's surface as possible. 

Bean and I are about half way when I scrape my right leg up against somethine hard and bumpy under the water. I stick my face in through the thick silt I can make out the outline of the giant alligator floating directly below me. If I reached out my arms down below me, I could have easily touched the gigantic creature's back. My entire body stiffens in absolute terror and I begin to panic. At that very same moment Bean decides she's had enough of swimming on her own and jumps on my back and wraps her arms around my neck in an almost-chokehold. I am immediately forced under the water by her weight and my body's refusal to move because of the terror I am feeling. My fear frozen body slams into the back of the alligator and the mind numbing terror I felt is difficult to describe. I was sure that the gator would turn and snap both Bean and I up in one gulp when it felt the pressure of us on it's back, especially when my body's function suddenly returned and I used the beast's back for leverage and struggled violently to not only surface for air, but to wrench Bean off my back. When I surfaced I kicked and splashed and screamed at Bean to "Let go of me! LET GO OF ME!!!"

I was certain that the alligator would definately be attracted to my paniced spashing on the surface, but the creature did not make any move, though I could still feel it below me. Bean got upset with me because she could not understand why I had gotten upset over her jumping on my back without my conset and starting swimming back to shore with great indignation. Many of the other DCs turned to watch the commotion I was making and I was very frustrated that none of them knew about the giant alligator floating just below me. The dream gets fuzzy but the last thing I remember is making a mad dash for the otherside of the pond, and though I was still terrified that my kicking and splashing would attract the gator's attention, I could not swim calmly because I was still panicking.

Woke up ina cold sweat, had chills the rest of the night and could not get back to sleep.

Generally, in nature, if a gator is even slightly disturbed it will turn and attack anything that touches it. The fact that it wasn't "acting normally," like I expected it to, is possibly one of the main reasons why I was so scared thoughout this nightmare.

Image courtesy of Marathon Books.

----------


## Sekhmet

*"Missing Persons Investigation and the Schoolhouse Town."*

The dream starts off with me somewhere in the southern United States. The prominant colours theme of this dream are blue and orange. The sky is clear and blue. It is dry and arid and there is lots of dusty orange back country and only small towns scattered here and there. I am a private investigator hired to look into the murders of several young women because people are frustrated with the lack of progress from the police. I have a list of suspects and narrow it down to a man working at a remote gas station. I drive there at about noon (in a cobalt blue pick-up truck) and find the man talking to a police officer in a brown uniform, dark sunglasses and tan colored coyboy hat. The police man eyes me suspiciously when I ask if the suspect would like to answer some questions, but does not interfere. When I am done with my inquiries, the man quickly retreats into the gas station's office and the police officer wants to ask me some questions of his own. I do not remember what the questions were but they were personal in nature and irrelevant to why I was doing the investigation, so I decined to answer. I get into my vehicle (which is now a light grey four door car) and drive away.

I drive for some time and come across a school in the middle of nowhere that looks like an old wooded train station. There are a group of boys playing out front and I stop to ask them some questions. I notice as I get out of my car that a police SUV passes by and the officer of the gas station is behind the wheel. He stares at me as he slows down and drives by. The first boy I talk to is blond and about 10 years old. He wears a blue sweater hand knit sweater with white letters across the front that spells "CHRIS." I ask him if he has seen anyone suspicious around or if he has seen anything weird. Chris shakes his head no, but his avoidance of eye contact and his arms hugging himself make me believe otherwise. Since I do not want to force the boy to talk, I tell Chris that if he ever needs to talk to someone, he can come to me. I give him one of my office cards with my cell phone number on it. 

The rest of the boys do not know anything, but one of them reveals that his older sister is one of the missing young women. The sun begins to set and the boys are called back into the school. I don't really think about why they are going into the school and not onto a bus to home. I get back into my vehicle, which again looks like a blue pick-up truck and drive for some time. The sky is a blazing orange when I find myself at a dead end. The is a large deep blue lake, and though I can see the road continue on the far side, there is no bridge and the land around the water is too rough for vehicles. I turn my truck around and head back in the direction of the school. When I get there it is dark and while the school is still in the same place when I left, a whole town seems to have sprung up along the road and some sort of carnival or festival is going on. There are coloured lights and decorations strung between the buildings and across the the buildings on the otherside. All of the structures look old fashion, like a set from an old wild west film or something. I park my truck on the side of the road and walk into town. While there are many people around, talking, drinking, partying, etc. I notice that the only other vehicle in the area is the police SUV I saw before.

I ask a few of the people who are sitting on the porches of the buildings if they know anything about the missing people, but no one seems to know anything, or at least, anything they want to share. I observe several people shoot nervous glances at each other when talking to me and some just refuse to say anything, even that they know nothing. My cell phone rings and a deep, gravelly voice tells me to 'get out of town, or there will be trouble.' I ignore the threat and decide to enter one of the buildings and find that it is a small one room school house when I go in. Except for the desks and chalkboard, it is empty. The building beside is exactly the same, even though it says 'saloon' on the outside and has several men drinking on the porch. Upon investigating the rest of the buildings they are all singular unit school rooms. The original school looks like a modern gymnaseum with many inflatable beds, upon which many children sleep. I go back outside and find that while the town is still there, the partiers have disappeared and most of the colour has been drained from the world. It appears to be daytime again, and it is very bright, but the sky is grey, the dust under my feet are grey, the wood on the buildings are no longer browns and dark oranges but grey. The only colour I can see is the blue in Chris's sweater, as the boy is standing on the middle of the street and seems to be waiting for me. An extra letter has appeared on his sweater and it now says "CHRIST." I walk up to him and he says that he knows something about the missing people. He starts to say something which I just _know_ is going to be really significant, but...

...the telephone beside my bed rings and wakes me up! D'oh!

----------


## Sekhmet

I dreamed I was at Westmount Mall in the Music World store. They have been having a liquidation sale because the store is closing. I am browsing the few shelves that have anything on them, but most of the stuff is crap. There were three cds that were sold individually, but were made by the same band and consisted of the themes body, mind and soul. All of the cd's had white backgrounds, neon pink writing and flowing spiral designs on the cover. The first cd was called "Physical" and was made up about songs dealing with the body. The second cd was called "Mental" and dealt with songs about the mind and perception. The last cd was called "Spirit" and were songs about the soul or something. I cannot remember the name of the band, but since the cds were on sale, and all three were still available, I picked them up with the intention of buying them.

In the dvd section there were many blue boxs with pink and white writing on them. I cannot remember what movie or television series it was, but I figured that it must suck since no one was buting them, even at 80% off. I saw a dvd for a few episodes of _Neo (Genesis?) Evangelion_ and though I have never seen the series and know nothing about it, I decided I wanted to buy it because it was less than ten dollars. When I picked up the dvd someone across the store yelled that the store was closing and we had to get out. I cannot remember the very end of the dream, but I think I ended up leaving without paying for anything and it was cool because no one cared.

----------


## Sekhmet

This dream came about by anxiety about medical appointments I thought I had today, Monday, February 4th, 2008. I thought that I had a doctor's appointment at 2:30pm and then a dentist's appointment at 4:00pm, but I realized only this morning that the doctor's appointment is actually tomorrow and while the dentist was actually today, I ended up having to reschedule for a later date because my community support worker (who was suppost to go with me to these events) had come down with the flu. I spent the whole weekend worrying about these appointments which I mistakenly thought were on the same day and I had this nightmare because of it.


It is day time, the sun peeks through hazy grey clouds and there is a breeze which alternates between slightly chilly and refreshingly warm. I think I would describe it as a warm autumn day, especially with the breeze constantly blowing brown leaves and various other light debris through the streets. There are many people around, going wherever they are going, but they are all unrecognizable random DCs. Most of them are dressed for the weather, but almost all look like they have hard lives and come from lower class situations. No one is smiling or talking and everyone has a hard, grim facial expression as they go about their business. The surrounding facades are dull and faded but nothing looks abandoned or out of place, just dirty and worn down from much use and low maintenance. Most of the buildings are tall, imposing concrete office buildings with smaller businesses and apartments squeezed inbetween.

I look younger than I do now, maybe about 17 or 18 years old. I have my big black highschool napsack on and am carrying something in my arms - a book, I think. I cannot remember much about what I was wearing but I do recall that I had on my black banded digital watch on my left wrist, mostly because I look to it many times in the dream. The dream starts off with me walking down a gritty city street, squinting against the sun that just came out from behind a dark cloud and is shining right into my eyes. I am on my way to my community support worker's office but the city is unfarmiliar to anything I know in waking life and I am not really confident about where I am going. I am worried because in the dream I still think I have those two appointments today and I am late already and afraid that I am not going to get to meet up with Susie (my CSW) on time at 2:15 pm. I constantly look at my watch to see what time it is.

I turn down one alley, hoping it is a short cut, but I end up running into a deadend street. There is a parked car at the one end and the only way out is back the way I came. I cannot remember what happened next but suddenly I am sitting in a four door, dark blue car with a former co-worker of mine, his brother and one other person I do not recognize. Samir, the former co-worker, is wearing a black leather jacket, a dark blue skully and is sitting with me in the back seat of the vehicle. The car is parked in an alley way under a rusted metal staircase. Samir's brother and the other person in the front seat are talking and looking for something outside the vehicle or keeping watch for someone. Samir is leaning towards me and has a sad look on his face. He is talking, but I do not remember what he said. I think he offered me a ride to my destination, but I panicked because I do not know the way and I am uncomfortable being near Samir - not because I hate him, quite the opposite in fact, since I have a huge crush on him and I am afraid of what he will think of me if he finds out that I require community support to work on my life right now. I flee from the vehicle in shame and run out of the alleyway. Samir jumps out of the car and calls after me, but does not give chase. I steal one last look at his beautiful face before I turn the corner out of the alleyway and back into the busy street. He has a worried and confused look on his face.

Back on the busy street I run into a throng of people I cannot push my way through. The crowd is moving slowing down the street and I am pushed along with it. At this point I realize that my book and wrist watch are gone and I think that I must have lost them in Samir's car, but I am not certain. The anxiety I feel about the appointments is aggrevated by the fact that I still am not certain where I am going, I cannot tell the time now because my watch is gone, I am worried about what Samir thinks of me, and finally I cannot go back to find either Samir or the watch because the huge crowd of people is forced me to go wherever the hell they are going. The sky has darkened considerably but not because the sun is setting. Indeed it appears that the sun had not moved from where it was at the beginning of the dream, but that the clouds in the sky have became thicker and blacker and are moving much faster across the sky, as if a storm is quickly rolling in. The breeze is also picking up and becoming chillier.

There is a break in the throng of people and I am able to dive into a small stairwell in the side of a beige, bricked building. The steps lead down to a large metal door that was either green or brown but I can no longer remember. Since it is unlocked, and there is no break in the heavy crowd of people on the street, I open the door and go through. I am in a long, narrow hallway with flickering lights, exposed, leaky pipes and broken and decaying floortiles. It is not scary, just very badly maintained. At the very end of the hall is another large metal door and when I go through I find myself in what appears to be a large covered parking garage that is strewn with garbage and debris. To my right there is a brightly lit store or restaurant of some kind but I ignore it because at the far end of the parking garage I can see daylight and lush trees beyond the opening. I still feel bad about missing my appointments and wish I could call Susie somehow, but I figure that it is way too late for that and I want to go over to the trees. 

Some of the garbage in the covered parking area is very large and I have to navigate through it like a maze. When I am close to the exit, I can see a glass building and a garden full of flowers and trees. I step on something squishy and stop to look down to see what looks like a lump of flesh. I am grossed out but determined to make it out of there but I notice as I walk along many more parts of flesh on the ground. I think to myself that it looks like the large intestine of a large mammal and as I follow the trail of flesh with my eyes until I see a human body laying face down on the ground. It is a caucasian man with dark brown hair and wearing a dark blue shirt and black pants. I cannot see his face but I think he may have been a business man or somehing. His entire body is surrounded by flesh and internal organs and makes me think the man was disemboweled. Strangely, there is not blood or fluids, just solid body parts, and near the man is a large translucent tarp that had been wrapped around something long, narrow and red.

I do not get much of a chance to see what is in the tarp because I hear a group of children laughing behind me. I turn and see about five or six pre-teens standing with their hands on their hips and trying to look tough. I cannot remember the details of most of the kids other than they were scruffy looking and wore dirty, ripped clothes. The only child that stood out was a blond haired girl wearing black goth clothing who seemed to be the oldest of them all and the leader of the group. She said in a matter of fact way that the tarp contained the body of another person. The other kids ignored the carnage and began playing in the garbage and debris like it was a jungle gym, except for the goth girl who just crossed her arms and glared at me. I forgot about wanting to see the trees and wanted to know about the children - why they were there and why they seemed uneffected by the dead bodies and garbage around them.

The children ran away when I approached them and turned the corner near the metal door that I first came through. I followed and discovered they had gone into the small brightly lit eatery which I now noticed had a large pink sign saying "Susie's Snack Stop" or something like that. The name on the sign reminded me about missing my appointment with my community support worker and I feel pangs of regret, but I enter the resturant anyway. I pass a large white tub as I enter and see many confectionary treats, like marshmellow squares and nanaimo bars but I also notice that some appear to be made of vegetables instead of candy. The kids are all sitting at a table with an older man who seems to be the only person running the place. He is bald, wearing a light blue t-shirt underneath a white apron and is dishing out what appears to be macaroni and cheese into small metals bowls for the kids. I want to ask the bald man how this place can operate while surrounded by such filth and carnage, but I do not feel comfortable discussing it in front of the children. The goth girl is still staring at me, but her expression has softened and she motions to me to come and sit beside her.

I remain standing at the edge of table and while the children talk and eat I suddenly hear men's voices from outside the eatery. I head for the exit and my eyes are drawn to the large white tub again, but I see nothing significant and continue on to the exit. The goth girl jumps up and chases after me. Outside the eatery the scene has changed. While it is still dirty and garbage strewn, the area appears to be a basement or something. There are exposed pipes and boilers around, but between those are tables and display cases with flags and lights for decorations. It looks like some sort of promotion or fair or something. There are adult men in business suits hanging around the tables and talking with each other. I see a man in a black suit head to the far end of the basement and walk through a solid wall. I start running in that direction, thinking it is a way out, but the goth girl catches up with me and tells me to stay with her. She has an expression of worry on her face that remind's me of Samir. I ask her why she wants me to stay and she says: "Because I love you." I do not know how to respond and turn to leave, thinking that the girl is being ridiculous. The other children come out and stand around their leader and they all watch me go.

When I get to the wall that the man in the black suit disappeared through, it becomes transparent and beyond it I can see a concrete staircase leading up. I walk through the wall and a freezing cold sensation almost paralyzes my body as I do so. At the top of the stairs things become much warmer as it leads outside into a busy street. It is different from the streets at the beginning of the dream and looks more like the city I actually live in. The first thing my eyes are drawn too is a clock tower down the street and the time on it says 1:48. I become excited because this means that I still have time to find Susie and make my appointments, but as I start down the sidewalk I run into people dressed in marching band gear holding instruments. There seems to be some confusion and they are all running around like they don't know what to do. Suddenly a marching band line appears from a side street and start down the road towards me. There is a large float parade behind them and the sidewalks are congested with people come to watch the parade. I duck into a walled yard to escape the crowd, hoping to find a way through to a street on the otherside of the building, but instead run into a group of inner city youth having a free style rap competition. I am accosted and told that I cannot pass until I listen to some of the contenders. I am frustrated because I know that I can still make my appointments, I can feel the anxiety welling up inside of me again, but I stay and listen for a while. The first young man has black and had a kickin' afro. It was awesome because it was like a perfect circle. His beats were pretty cool but I did not stay to listen to the entire rap of the second guy (who looked like Eminem). I ran through the yard and around the building and to the street on the other side.

I stood on the sidewalk and looked around to get my bearings. To my right, far down the street, I could see the parade approaching. To my left the road went under a large interstate bridge or something. In front of me was a small park space with trees and benches and stuff. I ran across the street to the parkspace and saw on the far side another road and beyond that a convenience store with a pay phone. I cross the park and come to another road which slopes down and is congested with cars. I think it is the parade again, but it turns out to be a funeral procession when two black minivans, followed by a black hearse, drive by. I almost get hit by the first black van when I try to cross. I do manage to dodge the cars and make it too the other side and I am almost overwhelmed by the emotions I am feeling. I am so close to being able to call Susie, hoping that she will come and pick me up, but my anxiety and frustration only grows as a approatch the pay phone. The walkway leading up to it suddenly narrows and I am either growing bigger or the store is growing smaller because all of a sudden my legs are trapped between the narrow metal railings on the walkway and my head hits the overhand of the convenience store's roof. I am stuck and frustrated and about to give up in despair...


...but then I wake up.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream in the early morning hours of *February 5th, 2008* and this is my *seventh lucid* since joining DreamViews.

I cannot remember much from the beginning of the dream and what little I recall is kind of fuzzy. Everything is coloured in shades of dark blue and black. The setting is inside a small village where the buildings are all made of wood and the entire area is surrounded by a stone wall. There is one large building in the cener of the village that looks like a warehouse and has no windows. I am exploring the villiage much like an RPG videogame and everything is in thrid person perspective. The transition from outside to inside (or vice versa) is like the survival horror game Resident Evil where everything turns black, except for the door, which slowly opens and you then advance through in first person perspective before returning to third person perspective on the other side.

I am moving through some wooded gates and doors, heading towards the large building in the center of the villiage. Whenever I see a cabinent or desk in a room or hall, I open it and search for items. I don't recall finding anything of interest before entering the large building. When I pass through the last door that will take me inside, the blue and black colouring of the dream dissapears and normal colours return, though it is still dark inside the building. Directly in front of me I can see metal frame bunk beds scattered about. There are lumps in some of the beds but it is too dark to tell if it is people or just a bunch of pillows and blankets. The bunk beds are scattered in a disorderly fashion across the floor and not in neat rows. There are a few beds that do not have a bunk and seem to have white hand knit woolen blankets on them.

I walk towards the back of the room because I can see a row of cabinets in the dim light. As I approach them the room slowly begins to get brighter, as the row of florescent lights on the ceiling high above seem to slowly turn on. As I pass by the metal bunk beds, more and more of them become single non-bunk beds and their placement on the floor becomes more straight and orderly. It becomes bright enough in the room that I can see some young adults in some of the beds, while others remain empty. All of the beds have the white hand-knit woolen blankets now.

At the row of cabinets on the back wall I find some objects when I search them. In the first I find a little glass vial filled with a clear liquid. There is a white label on the side but absolutely no writing on it. I put it away in my bag and a few cabinets down I find a syringe filled with a translucent redish brown liquid that still has the bright red safety cap over the needle. This item also has a white label on the side and is blank except for a scribble in hand writting in blue ink. The writting is two words and appears to be water damaged and faded. I cannot recall now what it said though I am sure that I could read it in the dream.

I hear people talking behind me and to the left. I turn and see a row of desks with many older teens and young adults sitting at them. To their left is a chalkboard, to their right are the misarranged bunk beds and an elderly man with wild frizzy white hair and in grey clothing is standing in front of the students, pointing to something on the wall in front of them. I put the syringe in the bag and walk over to see what they are doing. As I approach them the lights come fully on and everything is bright and washed in florescent ambience.

The elderly man turns and smiles at me and I think he looks a lot like Albert Einstein. He doesn't say it but I get the feeling that he was expecting me. There is something about him that feels "mystical" to me, though there is nothing about his outward, physical appearence that would suggest there is anything special about him. I do not know how to explain it; he was just giving off these warm, positive vibes that grew stronger the closer I was too him. The students in the desks all looked up at me and seemed to be expecting something. I looked back and forth from them to Albert in confusion, before the elderly man asked me: "Are you ready?"

I have no any idea what he means, but I say yes anyway. Albert asked me to give him my bag, saying that I did not need it anymore. When I did so it felt as a great weight had been lifted from my metaphysical body (if that makes any sense). Albert moved to the chalk board on the left side of the room and said to his students that I could show them how to fly because I used to do it all the time.

I became lucid because I realized *what he was talking about*, but protested that I could not fly anymore and had not done so for years. I cannot remember what he said next but it was something about making the air below me solid like the ground. I closed my eyes and imagined an invisible platform below my feet lifting me into the air. There was a loud "crack" and a dull sensation shot from the top of my skull and down my neck as something hard hit my head. I thought for a moment that Albert had smacked my with his pointer, but when I opened my eyes I realized that I had floated up above the classroom and smacked my head on the ceiling. I was excited but also kind of anxious and scared because I felt stuck and did not know how to come down. Albert told me to do exactly what I had done to lift myself up, except in reverse. I closed my eyes and imagined a ball of light above my head and shoulders that was heavy enough to push me downwards.

When my feet touched the floor and I opened my eyes Albert asked me to hover. He said "It's easy. Use the Force." I imagined what the Force (from Star Wars) was like in my own mind, and "felt" the space between the walls, the floor, the ceiling, everything in the room and myself. When I did so, hovering was damn easy. I wanted to show off and fly across the room above the students heads but...

...the damn telephone rang woke me up! D'oh!!! Stupid F***ing telemarketers!

Who was that old guy? A dream guide? Or just a random figment of my subconscious? I really have no idea, but man, what a trip! But because I am cynical and pesimistic, I doubt I will be able to fly again - I have just never been a strong dreamer.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had a dream where my family's old 1986 beige-coloured Westfalia Vanagon was sitting in the driveway. There was another car in the driveway beside it but it was a metallic orange-coloured Aveo. The Aveo actually belongs to the neighbours directly across the street and I do not know why their vehicle was in our driveway. Anway I dreamed that the cars were there in the drive way the first night, then the next day the Aveo was gone, and the day after that the Aveo had returned but the Westfalia was gone.

I don't recall any other details about this dream.

_Image courteousy of some German language Volkswagon forum._

----------


## Sekhmet

I had a dream where I was sleeping in my bedroom in the nude. I thought it was nighttime and I went upstairs (my room is in the basement) without putting on a robe because I knew I was home alone. When I got to the top of the stairs everything was bright and I realized it was daytime. I thought I would give it a go anyway and started to quickly walk into the kitchen, but through the half closed blinds I could see a postcarrier walking up the driveway. I jumped back to where he couldn't see but I was determined to get the the bathroom at the far end of the house without having to retreive my robe. The funny thing is that there is a bathroom right at the top of the stairs but in the dream going to that one didn't even cross my mind. I went into the living room and croutched down and went around the kitchen by going through the dining room and into the sunroom. I made it to the bathroom without being seen though by the time I got there the postcarrier had long moved onto the next house.

That's all I can remember.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had several dreams last night. I cannot remember much of the details but they weren't overly long or anything anyway.

*1.* This dream took place in the front yard of my parent's house. The entire yard was covered by a thinck layer of snow and slithering through the snow was a giant python that could hear me running around on the surface. The giant snake kept lashing out at where it could hear me moving around and trying to pull me under. There was some relation of the giant snake to one of my brothers but I cannot remember what now.

*2.* Second dream took place in a wintery scene as well, but not one that I recognize. I was following a soldier armed with an AK47. He was escorting me through the area because I was looking for something and was determined not to leave until I found it. I cannot remember why I nneded an army escort. We came across a lake and along the shore I found my cat Zrinyi half frozen to death on the water's edge. I picked her up and put her inside my jacket to keep her warm and told the army dude that I was ready to go now. We started walking away back the way we came. I cannot remember any more of this dream.

*3.* Third dream starts of in a small grocery store or something. I am wandering around, not really interested in buying anything. I walk towards the check out and notice an opening to a much larger grocery store to the left. I go in it and everything is labelled "Food Basics." I eventually wander out of the big grocery and outside, where a long wooded boardwalk follows a  beach/ocean shoreline to a bunch of buildings in the distance. The sun is beginning to set and it is starting to grow cold. I start towards the buildings and I pass a group of young pre-teen boys on the boardwalk, who start throwing rocks, debris and insults at me. I try to ignore them and keep walking. There are other people on the boardwalk but I cannot see any details and everyone is cast in shadow. 

The bunch of buildings are three storeys and are college campus apartments. It is never revealed in the dream for what I am attending college though I think that it is summer holidays or something. I share one with four people and we are constantly fighting over space. I do not remember any details of my roommates but there was two young men and two young women. All three of us young women shared the second floor while one of the boys lived in the spacious third floor and the other slept on the couch on the first floor. All the the amenities of our apartment was on the first floor. I cannot remember why exactly but the young man living in the third floor offered to switch rooms so I could have his room. I accepted but this made the other women extremely jealous and they completely turned against me and did everything they could to turn the guys against me.

At some point I leave the apartment to go to the grocery store and as I am walking I come across the group of boys who threw things at me earlier. They threaten to throw large rocks and what looks like hunks of concrete at me but instead I challenge them to see who can throw the farthest and they agree. I suddenly have a vision of one of the boys (in a hat) accidently throwing a hunk of concrete and severely hurting one of his friends (in a blue shirt) by hitting him in the face. Just as the hat boy is about to throw his projectile I grab his blue shirt friend by the collar and pull him out of the way. Sure enough hat boy lets go of the hunk of concrete too early and it lands where blue shirt boy was just standing. There is a bit more to this dream but I cannot remember any of it.

----------


## Sekhmet

I've had several dreams over the last few weeks but they are always vague and fragmented and I forget what little details there are even before I can write them down on the pad of paper I have close to my bed. It's very frustrating.

- One dream fragment I can remember is being in an underground volcanic tunnel and there is a race going on. The racers have dragons instead of vehicles. One male rider with white hair and a purple dragon becomes stranded on a small ledge when his dragon cannot make the jump over a lava pit. A chain link barrier appears around them and traps them on the ledge. I am not participating in the race but watching from above (I was floating or something?) and I was upset the the rider on the purple dragon became trapped because I knew him or liked him or something and I could do nothing to help him.

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream starts off at night time in a neighbourhood that I do not recognize. There are several houses situated around a circular dead end of the street and everything in the dream is fuzzy and has a dark blue-ish shade to it. There are a small group of adolescent youth gathered in an upstairs floor on one of the houses. Some of the people are unfarmiliar and others are former grade school classmates of mine. I can only recall the names of two of them though most of their faces are farmiliar. There is a commotion outside and we are looking out the upstairs windows to see what is going on. A police cruiser is slowly making it's way down the street with it's lights flashing. Though the siren is not on, the red and white lights of the police car's flashing lights created a stark and eeiry contrast to the dark blue shades of everything on the street.

When the police cruiser reaches the dead end a spotlight is turned on and it begins searching the windows of the houses at the end of the street one by one. The group of youth's do not know what the spotlight is looking for, but we all duck and cover when the windows we are at are searched. Once all of the windows of all the houses at the end of the street have been searched, the police car turns off its flashing lights and slowly drives away. Without saying a word to each other, the group of youth quickly makes there way outside. Some go to their own homes, while the majority of us run into another single storey home just down the street. It is a house that was not searched by the police spotlight and we feel safe there.

We are in the livingroom of this house (I think it was supposed to be my place in the dream) sitting with the lights out when a S.W.A.T truck suddenly appears and backs into the driveway of a house across the street. In the dream, this house belongs to one of the people who is a former classmate of mine named B.J. We all watch as the house is apparently raided and B.J wants to return home because he is worried about his family and though we all implore him to stay, he sneaks out of the house we are in and across the street. He dissapears behind the S.W.A.T truck and is seen no more. I do not know what became of him but the other youth in the group become frightened because they do not know why the police seem to be out to get us. 

I cannot remember much more but there is something about one of my former classmates named Jen and a red brick fireplace.

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream starts off in some sort of airport terminal. Everything is white and shiny and it looks very futuristic. The place is virtually empty, save for a few darkly dressed individuals wandering here and there. I cannot remember why I there but at some point I wander over to a row of arcade games situated against a white brick wall. As I am looking at the machines a robot approaches me. It is designed like an anime style woman in a lavander coloured maid's outfit. The robots face is vapidly blank and the eyes stare straight ahead in a fixed and unnatural way. I think it keeps asking me if I need something but it is malfunctioning because it keeps trying to say the same thing, before stopping suddenly, twitching and buzzing, and attempting to try again. I am disturbed by the machines inability to function, and it's unrealistic, inhuman looking face. I turn from the robot and walk away.

The scene behind me changes to a dimly lit bar and I can hear the sound of pool balls cracking together, bottles of alcoholic beverages clinking, and I can smell stale cigarette smoke. The din of people talking quietly surrounds me and it is only broken by random outbursts of loud, boisterous laughter. There are still arcade games around but they seems brighter and more flashier in this dimly lit bar than in the bright and sterile airport. I can hear a whurring sound behind me and I turn around to see the same robot I saw in the airport. It it still stuck in place and malfuntioning, though the face and breast plates have been removed, exposing the gears and wires underneath, and it's arms and legs are glowing softly like dim blue florescent lights.

There is a group of four men dressed in black jackets and sunglasses at one table and they are all looking at me. They look like cops or federal agents and I try to ignore them and walk over to an arcade game but the men get up from their seats and come over to me. One of them asks me to come and look at something and I follow him to the otherside of the bar where it there is better lighting and less people. There is a group of about eight monkeys, some sitting on table tops, some on the floor, one hanging from a ceiling light, and they are all causing trouble. All of the monkeys are completely white, except for a ring of black fur around their faces and black beady eyes. I am not sure exactly what type of monkeys they are, but in the dream they are refered to as gibbons. Several of them have upturned chairs and smashed glasses and lights, and the biggest gibbon of the group has ripped wires out of the wall from a nearby electrical socket.

The men in black jackets ask me if I can fix this problem and tell me to look out a window near where the gibbons are. When I do so, I am not longer in the dimly lit bar, but looking out of my parent's bedroom window at the monkeys, who in turn are now sitting on a wooden fence in my backyard. It is daytime and sunny and there is a breeze blowing because I can see the tree branches swaying softly. I am home alone but I have a great desire to go outside to the front yard to see if my van is okay. I cannot explain it, but I just know that the gibbons are a threat to my vehicle. Sure enough, when I go out to the driveway, the monkeys are there and attempting to damage my van. One has successfully pulled a strip of rubber off one side and the others pound and jump on it while screeching angrily.

I pick up a large branch that has fallen from a tree in the yard and take a swing at the nearest gibbon. The branch is heavy and too large for me to handle with any decent dexterity and the creature easily dodges the sluggish maneuver. It jumps down onto the grass, runs in a few angry circles before charging me. I anticipate it's attack and swing again, this time making contact and knocking it back across the lawn. The monkey lays motionless, face down in the grass, but I have not killed it because I can still see it breathing. The rest of the gibbons, who had stopped destroying my van to watch the fight, become enraged and all attack me at once. I remember bracing myself and swing the branch but I cannot rememeber the end of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

The dream I had today was long and very detailed but I just don't have the energy to write it all out right now. It involved Transformers and people with jedi like powers and took place in a world of advanced technological cities surrounded by poor, rural slum towns where serial killers and gansters ruled. I was a character who used to be a Transformer but was somehow turned into a human who now worked as a mercenary for hire and was being paid to hide and guard a little girl with a special key (Sari, from Transformers Animated?) There were several Transformers I ran into but they did not recognize me in my human form and I could easily attack and defeat them because for some reason I had powerful telekenetic abilities. By the end of the dream the Transformers had disappeared and I was wandering through a slum town and came across a factory where bodies of murdered women kept turning up in shallow holes in the dirt floors. I was hired by some poor farmers to hunt down the criminals responsible for the murders but the dream ended before I could find anyone.

That's the gist of it anyway.

----------


## Sekhmet

I dreamed I was sleeping in my parent's bedroom in the middle of the day and was awoken by the sound of someone sipping from a soda can somewhere in the hall. I roll over and see it is my dad and I quickly get up because I am supposed to be cleaning the house, not sleeping. As I get out of the bed piles of clothing and empty boxes appear on it and it looks like someone is in the middle of packing or something. I walk around the bed to the large brown dresser on the other side of the room and open the sock drawer. On the inside is an old radio that is playing electronic music and I turn it off. My dad gets angry that I am going into his dresser and I walk out of the room without responding.

I go into the backyard and look over the green chainlink fence that overlooks the forest behind the house. Just out of my reach and laying in a pile of sticks and leaves, is an envelope filled with american currency. I do not know how much is there but I figure it is a lot because the wad of cash is quite thick. Suddenly two of my neighbours appear, one to my left and one approaching from the other side of the fence and coming straight towards me. I try to not draw attention to the money (hoping I can pick it up once the unwelcome guests leave) but the person on the other side of the fence beelines for the envelope, picks it up, and throws it into a deep hole that has appeared nearby. I am upset that the money is gone and stare after it into the hole, but it is so deep I cannot see the bottom. I angrily ignore the neighbours, even when they try to talk to me.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I am walking beside tall, handsome elf through a creepy, haunted looking forest at night. My elf companion has long dark brown hair, a smooth narrow face and is wearing dark red velvet clothing. I have pale blond hair and have on a purple Victorian style silk gown, with a black hooded cloak overtop. (The dress looked similar to this, except it was purple.) We are walking down a dirt road through the forest. Because I cannot see very well in the dark, and there is no moon to provide illumination, the elf insists that I stay close to him.

I have a palm sized, metal item that looks like one half of a purple, blue and gold butterfly. There are various indentations on the back that make me think it is a key of some sort. I do not know the reason, but I sense that I am supposed to find the other half.

There is a large gnarled tree in the middle of the road just ahead of us. There is a woman who looks similar to me (only she has golden hair and is wearing a light blue gown and a white cloak) standing under the tree, waving at us to come over. She is lithe and bubbly and seems to give of a dim light that reflects her glowing personality. Behind her I can see a large iron gate that is covered with think tangled vines. I want to move on but my bubbly doppleganger wants to solicalize with the elf and I and will not let us pass until we do so.

She knows the elf and volunteers information about a past relationship the once shared. The handsome elf smiles at her and they both seem enthralled with each other's presence. I am anxious and eager to go to the iron gate; I can feel something drawing me to the darkness beyond. The woman in the blue dress is telling me what attributes of the elf she like's the most. I very vivdly remember her saying, with much longing in her voice "his hair, his smell... his testicles..." **

The elf and the woman fall into each other's arms, onto the grass under the tree and start making out. I take this opportunity to investigate the iron gate. One of the bars has rusted out and I am able to slip through the gap after brushing aside some tangled vines.

Beyond the gate there is a small garden that is illuminated by four lamps in each corner. In the middle of the garden is a double tiered fountain. Other than the soft trickle of water, the garden is eeirily silent. The temperature in the garden drops dramatically and it becomes very cold. On the other side of the garden is two large doors made of wood, set into a dark grey brick wall. I cannot tell if the building is a castle or just another gate. I try to push the doors open but they will not budge. There is an impression where the doors meet, just above the handles, of a butterfly. The butterfly item I have fits into one half of the impression, but the doors remains tightly shut and I know that I have to find the other half of my trinket to proceed.

Walking back to fountain I notice a faint glimmer in the water. It is so cold in the garden now that the water in the fountain is starting to turn to ice. I have to smash it with my fist and plunge my hand into the freezing water but it is completely worth it as I pull out the other half of my butterfly key. When I place the retreived half into the other impression on the door, there is a loud click of a lock opening. The two halfs of the key glow and float out of the impression towards me and right into my hands. The item is now a completely fused together and I cannot seperate the two halves even when I try.

I push open the large wooded doors and walk into what appears to be a large theater or opera hall. There are rows and rows of cushions seats and a stage draped with velvet red curtains. The only light comes from small flickering candles that run the length of the aisles. Unlike the garden, this theater is warm and comfortable. There is a gap between the stage and the seats where a table upon which a small, black, metal chest sits.

The box has a butterfly impression on the front and when I place the key in, the lid on the chest opens by itself. There is nothing inside but images and colours appear on the stage and memories and feelings of mine, some vague and some farmiliar, play out on the stage like a psychedelic, holographic light show. I cannot remember any specific details of what I saw but it was extremely wonderful and positive and I was completely entranced and lost in the experience.

When the lights and feelings fade I find myself sitting in one of the front row seats, leaning forward on the table and hugging the small metal chest tightly. I do not want to move because I feel that what just happen will never happen again. I take the butterfly key in my hands and gaze at it intently, gently tracing my fingers around its contours like it is some fragile and vital part of my soul.

I cannot remember any more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is my 8th lucid since joining dreamviews.

The dream starts off with my parents and I at a cottage harbour resort in Long Point Ontario, in which we used to vacation every year in October. I am standing in the gravel courtyard looking out over the boat launch. The day is a bit chilly, but sunny and bright, and I am wearing jeans and a large, poofy white sweater. There are some random DCs around, as well as people I know from waking life, but I cannot remember what exactly I was doing. For the most part of this dream I think I was peeking into the old cabins that I have not seen for a long time and trying to talk to the DCs that look like people I used to know there.

The details of this part of the dream are fuzzy but it eventually turns into what looks like an 8-bit or 16-bit RPG. The scenery changes and I am no longer at Long Point but in a *small square world*. I am floating above it and looking down on a world map, which looks like this:



Interestingly, the world is a similar *sepia tone* like the map and there are very few variations in colour. The grass sways in the soft breeze and the water sparkles, but all in yellow and brown tones. The land parts of the world are lush with long, thick grasses and flowers, but I do not recall seeing any trees. When I say it was a square world, I mean it looked like this place existed entirely inside a *box*. There was no sun (though it was bright like daytime) and there were crudely painted clouds on the walls and ceiling of this strange square little world.

I am suddenly in a large field in the lower left hand corner of the world. In the far distance I can see something gleeming as if it was glass reflecting in sunlight. I become semi-lucid and float in the direction of the flashing and come across a group of funny looking DCs racing *flying teacups* around a bay. A pudgy DC motions towards me to join him in his teacup, but I am just content to watch. The pudgy DC was wearing a one-peice longjohn pajamas, a striped scarf, large googles on his head, and leather gloves with the fingers ripped out. The other DCs wore a similar smorgasbord of unusual clothing combinations. 

As they continued to race I noticed another flying teacup approaching from the northwest. It seems to be coming from a large fortress situated in that part of the world. The teacup is black and is being driven by a muscular, clean-shaven man who is wearing a tight fitting body suit. He has a stern expression on his face and is carring a large *black whip*. The other teacup racers become nervous when he approaches and some fly away in a panic. To the others that stay, the man in the black teacup challenges them to a race to a large whirlpool in the middle of the ocean and back. The oddly dresses DCs agree but I get the impression that they do not have a choice.

The man with the whip flys over to me and pulls me into his teacup. Though I lose my semi-lucid state and can no longer control my actions. The race starts and the black teacup shoots past the others, gets to the Whirlpool, and makes it back first. Because the other racers never return from the race and I do not know what happened to them. The man then drops me off on a narrow cliff and sends me on my way. I walk for a while and see a cat rolling around in the soft grass just ahead of me. Unlike the rest of the world which is sepia toned, the cat is *grey and white* in colour. She looks farmiliar, but at that moment I cannot articulate in which ways.

A new DCs appears behind me but I ignore him and continue petting the cat. She looks me in the eye and starts purring. It suddenly hits me that this is my first cat *Bambi*. I become excited and become fully lucid (because I know that she is dead in real life). I turn to the other DC and say: "Look! Look, it's Bambi! It's Bambi!"

The DC seems to know who I am talking about but is indifferent, which frustrates me. I try to make him care but I cannot. He says something about a *cave* on and island in the north and that I will be safe from the Bad Guy if I go there. He then says that the Bad Guy lives in a fortress to the north-west. I pick Bambi up, cradle her in my arms and leap off the cliff. I can fly, but only for a short distance before I start to slow down and lose altitude. Once I am on solid ground though, I can jump up or make a running leap and fly for a short time again. I repeat the process several times until I have crossed a small bay filled with islands and reached the entrance to the large cave in the north.

I cannot remember anymore because I wake up at this point. I am not sure if bolding the things in the dream that seem meaningful to me is going to help with recall or attaining lucidity, (I am not even sure if I am doing it right) but I do not believe I have anything to lose either, so I will give it a try for awhile.

----------


## Sekhmet

Just woke up from this:

I am standing on a busy road near where I live. The road rounds a hill and has metal barriers down one side. I am at the bottom of the incline looking at where the road crests the hill. It is either sunset or sunrise and the sky seems dim and is tinted pale violets and pinks. Traffic seems busy as usual and nothing really happens until a off-white coloured, two door hatchback comes over the hill too slowly and is rear ended by a dark blue four door sedan which comes over the hill too quickly and cannot stop in time to avoid the smaller white car.

There does not appear to be any passangers or drivers in either car and debris from both vehicles is scattered about the road. No passing vehicles make any attempt to stop and help as they just slow down and drive around the accident. Suddenly a giant blue metal hand grabs the guard rail on the far side of the road and *Optimus Prime* (in his original cartoon incarnation) climbs over the metal barrier and onto the road. He steps between the slow moving vehicles and starts picking up the debris from the wrecked cars. He says something about wanting to help clear traffic but I am not sure if he is talking to me or someone I cannot see. The scene is comical because Optimus is hindering traffic more than helping, because the cars on the road now have to swerve to avoid his giant metal legs as well as the debris from the accident, and he keeps trying to carry too much scrap metal at once and is dropping and scattering it all over the road again. I remember thinking that "Optimus is not as graceful as he used to be."

The sky turns a dark velvetly blue and answers my question about whether the sun was setting or rising. The street lights and car headlights come on but they are not the usual colours as *all the artifical light is illuminated in bright primary or neon hues*. Optimus himself is covered in red and blue lights while his eyes are round and bright white like the headlights on his chest. The headlights of passing vehicles on the road are all neon pinks, greens or yellows. The street lamps are flickering and changing colours to contrast or compliment the colours of the car's headlights as they drive by. The whole scene is technicolour and psychedelic and all the lights are flashing and strobbing like a dance club or a rave.

----------


## Sekhmet

I dreamed I was in some sort of *classroom*, and it appears that it is situated in a *basement*. The walls were concrete and painted a pale blue, with three windows near the ceiling along the north wall. Flourescent lights provided most of the illumination. There were many students in the room but I cannot remember any specific details about them. I cannot remember exactly what it was about them but I knew that I did not like them because they were *bullies* and stuff. I was relieved when they all left when the bell rang. I do not know what time it is and what the bell was for as I am busy *painting on two canvases*. I can clearly remember every step I took and every stroke I made with the paintbrush and it felt like I was engaged in this activity for hours.

There were no clocks for me to look at but the daylight did not change from what I could see and it was unusually quiet for a school. It felt like everything outside of me was *frozen in time*. As I finished the second painting, however, the group of students who left at the beginning of the dream returned. They surrounded me to see what I was doing but I ignored them because I do not like bugging me when I am painting and I assumed that they were just going to bully and harass me like they always did.

I cannot remember anymore of this dream.

This dream is not the first in which I have created art but it is frustrating because my dream art skill level is always much higher than my skill in waking life and I can almost never recreated the images that I see in my dreams anyway. The two abstract paintings I made in the dream are still fairly clear in my mind, and I want to try and paint them for real, but I am afraid that the memory of them will fade before I have an opportunity to get my paints and canvases out. The first painting was made with the colours blue, green and purple, while the second painting was made with the colours red, orange and yellow. The second painting also had three distinct curved strokes, painted in red, in the lower left quarter of the image. I have tried quick sketches with pencils but they are colourless and insufficient.

----------


## Sekhmet

This dream starts off with me as a passenger of a very old fashion car that looks like a vintage *Model T without the canopy*. The vehicle is severely lop-sided as the front left tire is normal, but the front right axel sports two tiny tires that look like they belong on a wooden pull wagon, not a car. I am in the backseat and the driver of the vehicle is a young woman dressed like a *mennonite* (in a pale beige dress), minus the bonnet to cover her light brown hair that has been pulled into a tight bun. I have on a grey mennonite dress as well but I think nothing of it in the dream even though I would never be caught dead in a dress in waking life. I know I am looking for something, but I an unable to say what, even when the young mennonite woman offers to help me search. It is for the search of that unknown thing that I have accepted a ride in her oddly designed car.

It is daytime and clear and we are somewhere deep in Southwestern Ontario's Mennonite country, as I remember it from childhood. It must of just stopped raining because the road is extremely bumpy and filled with deep muddy pits as well as various debris that looks as though it has been deposited in the middle of the road by a mud flow. I cannot remember asking the driver how we will get around all the debris and mud, though I do recall her saying that the old car was "tough and like a tank" and it could drive over, and through, anything. She proves this point when we come across what looks like a crushed silver sedan sticking out a shallow mud pit. The vintage vehicle seems to struggle a few times, especially with it's two tiny front wheels on the right side, but on the fourth or fifth attempt it is sucessfully able to drive over the crushed sedan. 

There is a large *white farmhouse* a head of us in the distance that it sits in a depression in the landscape and is completely surrounded by water. The ground level of the building is no doubt flooded with water. As we drive closer the old vehicle slowly starts to become submerged and I am worried that it will stall, but it is strangely unaffected by the rising water level. The front door of the farmhouse opens as the driver parks the car and gets out. The woman who walks out of the farmhouse looks identical to the driver of the vintage car, only she is a bit taller and more corpulant, and is wearing a pale pink dress. It is obvious to me that they are sisters. The two of them seem completely oblivious to the muddy water that has flooded the entire farm even though it is knee deep.

They invite me into their home and allow me to look around at my leisure, but ask that I do not venture into the upper floors. While every room on the ground has been flooded, the *water is relatively clean and clear*, besides the occasional household object floating in it, unlike the murky and muddy water outside. In great contrast to the simplistic ideals of the mennonite lifestyle each room is decorated, even crammed, with old fashioned household items, knick-knacks, trinkets, oddities, toys and even the random out-of-place modern item, (like a brand new Spider Man plushie I found in a linen closet). Many of the rooms look more like a museum than a living space.

One stange thing I notice is that located in several rooms through the house there are *three antique bisque dolls that have been tied together*. The first group of three are all identical, dressed in earth tone Victorian fashion, blond curly hair and are tied toegther with what looks like twine. The doll on the far left is missing an eye. They are located in one of the first rooms, which I think is a lounge. The second group of three is located in what looks like a guest bedroom. The dolls are all identical looking with pale blue Victorian dresses, light brown hair and are tied together with a thin peice of red silk. The doll on the far left has a large crack down the middle of her face.

I find a *narrow wooden staircase* and sense what I am looking for up there. Before I go up I look through a nearby window and see a vast farmers field that is devoid of water and with large mounds spaced at regular intervals. Whatever is growing in the field is under the large mounds. I hear a faint "meow" and I suddenly realize/remember that I am looking for my cat *Zrinyi*. I quickly run up to the second floor and find her at the top of the stairs in a yellow cat carrier. There is a room beyond where I find my cat and the heavy wooden door is slightly ajar. I sneak a quick peek and see the last group of three dolls that are tied together. They are in what appears to be an old Victorian style office, sitting on the top shelf of a dark brown book case. The windows of the room have been boarded up and broken lines of light give little illumination to the heavily dusty room. The dolls have black dresses and are tied together with a thick peice of rope. None of the dolls have heads and the one on the far left looks as if it bled when the head was removed, as the white collar of it's dress has been stained red.

I hear one of the two sisters downstairs and quickly return to the ground level. I leave Zrinyi where she is and plan to return to get her. Now that I have found what I have been looking for, I am filled with a sense of urgency and desperately want to leave the farmhouse, but I suddenly *feel like I am trapped* and that I am not going to be allowed to leave. The sisters implore me to come and meet their father and brother. Up until this point I was unaware that there was anyone else in the house other than the two sisters since I had been through all the ground floor rooms and seen no one.

In a room that has suddenly appeared near the rear, right side of the house sits two men dressed in modern clothing on a modern sofa, staring at a large screen t.v with blank, glazed expressions on their faces. The sisters are frantically running back and forth trying to attending to every need and want of these men, and are completey ignored for their efforts. The *room is heavy with anxiety and fear* towards the two men, who have a dominating and meancing presence. I stand in one corner of the room and watch helplessly as the older of the two men (the father, I assume) starts to yell at the younger of the sisters for something, though I cannot remember what. He starts physically assaulting her and I yell at him to stop but he ignores me. Until I call him a "lazy misogynist," that is, then he turns is rage towards me and I flee from the room, but I am not scared and instead laugh, knowing that I struck a nerve and made the violent man react out of his own insecurity.

I run towards the narrow wooded stairs where Zrinyi is hidden, but instead I find the older of the two sisters at the bottom of the stairs holding the empty cat carrier. I realize at this point that the farmhouse is no longer flooded with water, but the floors have severe water damage and *everything the water touched is now moldy and rotting*. The older sister nods her head towards a nearby window and through it I can see the vast field that had the large mounds. It is newly plowed and through it runs hundred of black cats of all shapes and sizes. I think to myself "It's a black cat farm!" and know somehow that the cats had been grown from the field and where what was under the large mounds of dirt. I also realize that it is from my own black cat, Zrinyi, from which the "seeds" for these grown cats had been harvested, though I am not exactly sure how they did it. 

I demand to know where my cat is but the woman in the pink dress just shrugs. She has a tired and worn look on her face. The dream becomes fuzzy at this point and I do not recall exactly how I found my cat, but I do so at some point, and try to flee from the farmhouse. The two sisters try to stop me but they tell me that they do not really want to, but will face further violence from their father if they do not try. I feel bad for the sisters, but I am tired of the entire place and just want to leave. I push them out of my way and storm out the front door which I first came through, with Zrinyi held tightly in my arms.

----------


## dreamship

I am constantly rescuing my cats and many others in dreams feeling that if I do not something bad will happen to my real ones. Glad to know someone dreams of cats also.

:-)

----------


## Sekhmet

Non-lucid dreams in dark blue.
Lucid dreams in dark red.
Comments in black.

*INDEX for page 6*
June 3rd, 2008 - The Gypsy Ship.
June 18th, 2008 - Erratic flying Airplane and Cabin in Autumn Forest.
August 30th, 2008 - Fragmented dream.
November 25th, 2008 - Another fragmented dream.
January 1st, 2009 - The Bushmaster Snake.
February 13th, 2009 - Coldplay in Giant Fishtank.
May 25th, 2006 - Dark City Circus.
May 15th, 2006 - Adventures with Becky Part 1. 
May 15th, 2006 - Adventures with Becky Part 2.
April 22nd, 2008 - Post-apocalyptic Goth Future.
September 25th, 2008 - Titanic-like Ship.
September 25th, 2008 - The Sea King.
September 27th, 2008 - Several Marriages and a Con Husband.
October 7th, 2008 - Smoking at Grandma's House.
October 8th, 2008 - Vincent Valentine and the Robodemons.
October 14th, 2008 - Rosso and the Snakes.
November 2nd, 2008 - Long, detailed dream adventure.
December 4th, 2008 - My East Indian Life.
February 2nd, 2009 - The Corn Snake and Giant Lizards.
February 2nd, 2009 - Fragmented Fishing With Dad dream.
December 13th, 2008 - Submarines, Tatoos and Ballerinas.
December 22nd, 2008 - Gang Attack Nightmare.
January 8th, 2009 - Rosso and the Desert Temple.
April 10th, 2009 - Mystical Dream House.
August 29th, 2008 - Knux and the crocodile sanctuary.

I had this dream in the early morning hours of June 3rd, 2008. Most of the general items and fashions in this dream appear to be from the mid to late 1800s, though most of the transportation machines that appear look like they came from the 1930s-40s. 

"_The Gypsy Ship_."

I am a Gypsy and travelling but do not know my destination. I appear to be in my late teens and have nothing with me except for the ragged brown dress and light blue handknit sweater I am wearing. My meager worldy possessions are in a faded green corderoy bag. I am alone and very pregnant. I do not know where the father is as he is never mentioned in the dream. I feel mistrustful of most of the people that appear in this dream, as well as unfairly judged by them because of my youth and pregnancy.

At the beginning of this dream I am sitting in a glass bus terminal on a deserted road in the middle of nowhere. It is night time and raining hard. The only nearby lighting is old fashioned oil burning street lamp which really does not supply a lot of light. Beyond the immaediate area around the lamp and a little bit inside the terminal everything is utterly, pitch black. I can see faint yellow and red lights flickering in the distance, but I have no idea what they are. I am waiting for a bus that will take me to a nearby port. There lies a ship that I know I am supposed to board but I do not know how because I have neither money nor a ticket. 

After a while of sitting a bus does come along and it appears that it came from the 1950s or early 60s. There are several unsavory looking men taking up most of the seats at the front of the bus so I head to the empty seats at the back. They all stop taking and leer at me as I walk by which makes me feel nervous and fearful. The bus is well lit and clean and I stare out the window as it travels, though I can still see nothing through the darkness outside. I am uncomfortably aware of the men at the front talking quietly amongst themselves then shooting leering glances in my direction and laughing coarsely.

The bus arrives at the port and all of the passengers disembark. It then turns around and drives back the way it came, eventually disappearing into the darkness. The lighting of the port is dim but much better than at the bus stop. The only ship in the port is docked beside the only building, which is multistoried, made of concrete and painted white. I am not sure exactly where to go so I cautiously follow the group of men who also disembarked from the bus, but they do not head towards the ship like I hope and instead go to a pickup truck parked on the far side of port and drive off.

There is a large group of people outside a set of glass doors and they appear to also be Gypsies seeking passage on the ship. A man with a goatee and dressed in a black navy uniform stands between the people and the door and is telling everyone that they cannot board the ship. Many of the Gypsies hand the man wads of cash or jewelry and he quickly waves them inside. It is not long before most of the people are inside and the few who were rejected linger despondantly around the port. The rain no longer pours and slows down to a gentle trickle. An elderly Gypsy couple arrive late and convince the man at the door to let me in along with them. He accepts only when they produce an acceptable bribe.

Once on the ship we join with the rest of the Gypsies and are told that there is no rooms available and the only space available is on the floor in secluded halls and storage rooms or out on the deck. Everyone scrambles to find space inside and the few unlucky ones who have to go out onto the deck try to find spots out of the wind and rain. Because we are the last ones to board, the elderly couple and I try to make ourselves comfortable undernearth a lifeboat, but it is hard to crawl under for them because of their age, and for me becuase of my bulging belly. 

I do not know how much time passes, but the ship is far out at sea and though it is still dark, the ambient lighting of the scene allows me to see practically everything. The rain has stopped but the temperature drops drastically, almost to the point where I can see my breath. I am laying on the open deck looking up at the sky. It is overcast with thick, dark grey and maroon coloured clouds. I stand up and look over the rail. The water is choppy and dark, and I can see icebergs in the distance all around the ship. An old man who looks like the captain of the Titanic (as portrayed by Bernard Hill in James Cameron's film) dressed in a white and blue navy uniform comes out and asks me if I would like to sleep inside. When I say yes he takes me to a room with eight cots in it. The small beds look like hospital gurneys and have lime green burlap blankets on them. The room is devoid of people but seven of the beds look like they have been slept in and have bags and coats thrown around nearby I recognize the possessions as Gypsy in origin. There is one bed left and it is in the far corner of the room against the wall. I lay down upon it, using my corderoy bag as a pillow, and fall asleep almost immediately. 

I have a dream within a dream. I am sitting on a bench outside of the white building back at the port when an old fashioned pickup truck drives up and stops in front of me. The leering men on the bus are in the truck and they try to convince me to get in with them. I say no and try to ignore them, but two jump out of the back of the truck and grab me by the arms and try to force me into the vehicle. I kick and scream and out of nowhere a police officer with short black hair and dressed in a modern uniform appears and tells the men to let me go. He then warns them to leave and not come back. The leering men get back into their truck and mumble angrily as they drive off. The police officer encourages me to keep going on my journey before disappearing as mysteriously as he appeared.

I wake up to a room filled with people. The other Gypsies have returned and most of them are not happy to see me as they paid heavily in bribes to get into that room and I was given a bed for free. Some of them also vocalize their disapproval of the shame of me being a single unwed mother, especially one travelling alone, but they speak to each other and not address me directly. I ignore their jeers and go out to visit the kind elderly couple on the deck, but they are nowhere to be found. It is still dark and icebergs still surround the ship but there are more of them and they are much closer. The ship seems to be heading for a large featureless landscape in the distance that looks like either a beach with cliffs or a glacier.

I think there is some more to this dream, but I cannot really recall.

----------


## Sekhmet

I cannot recall how this dream starts but at some point I am in a small fixed wing aircraft that seats approximately ten people. The outside of the aircraft looks like a Cessna 195, except that the fuselage is slightly longer and it is painted completely white. The inside of the aircraft seems much bigger than the outside would allow and the seats and carpeting are a mix of light greys and blues. The first two rows of seats are arraged with the aisle between them, but the last row of seats sits oddly in the middle of the aisle. I am seated by myself on the farthest left seat on the back row. There are four other passengers on the plane. In the front row on the left side there is a man wearing a dark red t-shirt who has brown hair and is obese. In the front on the right are two passengers with short hair, one blond, the other redhead. In the middle row on the right side of the plane there is a woman with shoulder length blond hair. Despite the small size of the craft it has three crew members; the pilot, co-pilot, and a thin, blond stewardess.

There is a long metal pole positioned directly in front of my seat. It is the only such pole on the plane and it runs from the floor to the ceiling. Though I am strapped into my seat with a sturdy "X" shaped seatbeat, I lean forward and cling tightly to the pole. The aircraft is flying low over a lush green temperate forest, but swearving back and forth in wide arcs, like it is trying desperately to gain altitude but just cannot. The landscape below varies from thick forests and wide open fields filled with long grasses and wildflowers. Rolling hills are divided by sparking rivers and lakes. While the scenery is beautiful I cannot enjoy it because the erratic flying of the plane is making me very anxious. Everyone on the plane is silent and facing forward; there is no conversation. The other passengers do not look scared but rather bored. No one else seems bothered by the plane pitching and rolling but I am terrified that the plane is going to crash. I am thankful for the pole because it gives me something extra to cling to, even though it is completely useless in doing anything to protect me if the plane does go down.

The sun begins to set as the aircraft swerves wildly over a grassy hill, almost crashing into it, and then suddenly lands smoothly on a narrow landing strip on the other side. I could not get off the plane quick enough! There is a lake or river nearby and an abandoned and crumbling lighthouse. There are no other signs of civilization other than the old lighthouse and landing strip, but the pilot insists that we have stopped for the night to rest and refuel. Everybody sleeps on the plane except for me. I sleep under a tree on the hill that the plane almost crashed into before landing. When the next day comes it has suddenly changed from summer to autumn. The trees are now reds, oranges and yellows rather than green, and the grass has faded to dull shades of green and brown. The plane takes off and flies smoothly at first, but then begins to swerve and dip and arc all over the place again. I cannot remember how long flew for, but it was awhile and I am strapped tightly into my seat and clinging fearfully to the pole again. The crew and passengers are still silent and unaffected by the plane's erratic flying.

Suddenly I am on the ground watching the white plane fly away into the distance. It is no longer having trouble staying on course or gaining altitude. This makes me feel bad, like I was somehow causing the plane's troubles. I am standing in an open field on a hill and there is a thick forest nearby. It is still autumn and I know that I am in the middle of nowhere, but relieved to be on solid ground. I know that I am far away from civilization and for the most part will have to live off the land, but this does not upset me one bit. I makes me feel happy and at peace. I walk into the forest and after a while come to a small dark brown wooden cabin. I know this is my home and make myself comfortable inside.

The dream suddenly changes again and I am no longer in the dream but watching it from a third person perspective. The cabin in the autumn forest is still there but now it is a home (or school?) for troubled youth. The woman who lives there is a robust and beautiful black woman in her mid thirties. She is coarse and tough but genuinely cares for the youth under her charge. Love and wisdom permeate her entire being. There are several youth of mixed backgrounds and they are sitting around a square wooden table. I cannot recall any of the conversation but at one point a young man in a dark blue baseball cap becomes very upset and storms out of the cabin. The woman stands in the doorway and shouts his name: "Owen!!" but the youth keeps running. The end of the dream has this young man standing in a small clearing in the forest looking up at the blue sky.

----------


## Sekhmet

I can only remember this dream in fragments.

- A male co-worker and I are running around a warhouse complex trying to avoid being seen. The ocean side city we are in has been invaded by large transforming robots and most of the people who live their have been killed or have fled.

- a robot shaped like a white stretch hummer hunts me, but I do not know why, though it is continualy foiled by a robot shaped like a red transport truck cab. I can usually escape because the two giant machines are too busy fighting each other.

- I try to get the attention of a group of police officers or evacuation officials but ay first they do not see me. When they finally do they make a big ruckus and attract the attention of some jet shaped robots who then annihilate the officers. I go back into hiding.

- an over weight female friend of mine has replaced the male co-worker but she runs around in a panic and is almost captured several times.

- group of surviviors or people left behind in the city gather underneath a bridge and plot against the invading robots. At some point it is determined that I have gained telekenetic powers (and that is what the white hummer is after me for) and it is decided that it is up to me to defend what left of the city people from invaders.

- The group of survivors lay low for a while and most of the invading robots leave the city, with only a few patrolling overhead as aircraft every now and then.

- At a nearby beach a group of fellow human survivors have banded together and formed a milita. Their clothing and weapons are of a mixture of thai and mongol influence. They decide to march on what is left of our city with the intention of taking over. Despite their dispay of bravado I make short work of them with my psychic powers and lift the soldiers and their large banners into the air like toys. They wisely retreat.

- I feel bad about hurting some of the sodiers and send them peace offerings and they join us in our struggle against the robotic oppressors.

----------


## Sekhmet

The beginning and middle of this dream are too fragmented to remember. Here is what I can remember from the ending.

I am walking my friend's dog (a sheltie) at night. It is snowing and there is a frozen fountain to my right and a throng of people to my left. The people are lined up along a train track with digital cameras and photo capable cell phones in hand, waiting eagerly in the cold for a train. There is supposed to be a dragon riding on the train but it is invisible and will only occasionally appear on camera. I drop the dog leash and join the crowd, suddenly having my own camera, just as the train approaches. It is a freight train and all of the cars behind the engine are flat slabs. The night sky is suddenly aflame with hundreds of flashes that make it difficult to see but I just close my eyes and click away. When the train is gone, eveyone reviews their photos. One by one they discover that the dragon has not appeared for them. I check my camera and find that in some shots there is an image of a long chinese looking dragon laying on the the flat freight cars. The dragon has black and grey scales, and white fur(?) and claws. In some of the pictures the dragon appears to be fading in and out of visibility. Since many people in the large crowd are angry that they waited in the cold for nothing, I am reluctant at first to reveal that I have captured the dragon's image because I fear a violent reaction. Some people walk away in dissapointment, but others stick around and congratulate me.

----------


## Sekhmet

I am living with my parents in a run down townhouse apartment, in a small town, amidst a heavy temperate forest. I am younger than I am now, appearing in my early teens. The town house has three levels, but each level is not directly on top of the other, but rather in a cascading design, going down a slight hill:
_____
_____\_____
___________\_____

The living room is on the top level, the bedrooms on the middle level and the kitchen and bathroom on the lowest level. Outside the lowest level is a small clearing in the forest with a creek. The main door is on the top level which opens to a path to the other houses in town. The entire house is an open concept building that has no roof and the walls only go up to waist level on the two highest floors and ankle level on the lowest floor. The house contains all of the amenities of a regular modern house, but some of the tiles on the floor are cracked and being pushed up by foliage growing underneath.

The dream starts off with my mother and I in the kitchen. I am sitting on the stairs that lead to the second floor and looking at some of the broken floor tiles. I see a different coloured pattern in a crack that does not match the surrounding blue and white tiles and go over to get a closer look. Before I get there I can see that is a large brown and grey snake that looks thick and stubby, but it quickly disappears into a hole that I guess goes underground. I identify it as a "bushmaster" in the dream, even though it looks more like a cottonmouth because of it's stout body shape. I tell my mother what I saw, but she does not believe me and says that we have never had problems with animals in house (desipe it being so open to nature).

I see the snake several other times in several other places in the house, but no one else ever sees it and they never believe me when I do. One day I am in my room on the second level while my parents are in the living room on the top floor. I have been sleeping in a small dark blue tent so that the snake cannot sneak up on me in my sleep. I crawl out of my tent to find some of my laundry all over the floor in front of the tent. When I pick some of it up the bushmaster is hidding under some shirts. I try to scramble back into my tent but the snake quickly slithers underneath it.

I try to scream but I cannot and want to run but my legs are like deadweights and I cannot even stand up. I try to move and scream but all I can manage are pathetic gasps because my throat is dry and I cannot create any intellegible sounds. I am so scared and I want my parents to come and get me, because I know they are so close, and though technically they should be able to see me over the low walls, I am ignored and my distress and terror go unnoticed. 

The snake lunges menacingly at me and I try to crawl away pulling myself along the floor with my arms, but I cannot get very far. My parents finally notice me dragging myself on the floor and crying but when I tell them of the bushmaster they do not believe me and tell me to stop being silly and get up off the floor. For some reason they cannot see the snake, or rather I feel that they choose to ignore it for some reason. I am still desperate to get as far away from the snake as I can but I am exhausted, physically and mentally.

I was awoken by a telephone. I cannot remember anymore of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

This bit of dream from yesterday morning has the lead singer from Coldplay standing in a giant, empty, square, algae-covered fish tank, with his hands tied over is head, singing "It's hopeless, we're hopeless..." or something like that. Though it sounded like a generic Coldplay song, it isn't from any one that I can immediately identify. 


I hope to update my digital journal soon with some recent dreams, but I neither have regular internet access like I one had, nor the time to type out long and detailed dreams that are recorded in my physical journal. *sigh*

----------


## Sekhmet

This is a dream I had on *May 25th, 2006.*

The setting is a very urbanized city that is old, crowded and dark. It is a city that felt farmiliar, but only subconsciously, if that makes any sense. There are lots of tall buildings and the entire city itself exists in perpetual night. Between the buildings and all across the skyline are bridges and ramps that make each end of the city accessable. There are a few roads that lead out of the city and any vehicle that takes these routes simply vanish into nothingness once they pass the city border. Everyone is essentially trapped in the dark city.

The first part of the dream dealt with being in a car and trying to figure the maze-like crisscrossing roadways and bridges of the city, but the details are fuzzy. At one point I was trying to jump my vehicle on a ramp, near the edge of the city, without actually trying to pass the city border and disappear. I guess it was some sort of daredevil thing I was trying, or something.

The second part of the dream happens closer to ground level. First there was some sort of circus parade going on in the lesser used roads of the city that actually touch the ground (the majority of citizens in the city prefer the skyway roads and bridges because the ground routes are considered like slums and ghettos). The parade winds it's way through dirty, dark streets and alleys and ends up in a rare open area, like a city square. There is an acrobatic show going on and there are no safety lines attached to the acrobats and no saftey nets to catch anyone who may fall. All of the acrobats are amazing performers (much like Cirqu de Soleil) but seem insignificant to me.

There is one little boy, however, who seems no older than 8 or 9 and while he did not perform a overly spectacular performance, I was drawn to him for some reason. He had blond hair and blue eyes and I could see his spiritual light radiating from him in a blueish white light and I was sure that no one else in attendance could see it. He disappears into the crowd that has gathed to watch the show, however, and I never see him again.

Suddenly I was no longer a spectator of the acrobat show, but now a performer, though not as myself. I was a tall, thin, pale man with long black hair and eyes are dark as the nothingness that surrounded and entrapped the city. I did not want to perform but I had no choice because there were monsters and demons prowelling the dark corners of the city and for some reason my life was threatened by these creatures unless I performed. 

As I started my acrobatic flips and turns I suddenly felt connected to some of the creatures hidding in the darkness and found that I had some control over their actions. The dream abruptly ended in the middle of the acrobat show unfortunately.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is another dream I found in an old journal of mine. I had this dream on *May 15th, 2006*. Because it is such a long dream I am going to write it out in parts. This is part one:

I am at my parent's trailer park in late fall. It is cold and everyone has to dress warmly. Despite the fact that the park should be closed this time year, it is busy and there are people everywhere. In the center of the park lays a large parking lot and it is lined with row after row of picnic tables at which hundreds of students have been shuttled in, by old fashioned taxi cabs, for some art lessons. My friend Becky was with me and I showed her around the trailer park when we got there. I spent a lot of time reminiscing about "how the park use to be," because in waking life there have been many drastic changes since I used to go there as a kid.

Outside the parking lot and lurking in the forests beyond it was dangerous because monsters like orcs and oversized owls and bats where lurking around. Occasionally the students where attacked and everyone had to take shelter unter the picnic tables or in gazebos nearby. My friend Becky and I had a trailer in the northern most part of the park and when we went there we found a variety store and gun shop where the playground used to be.

The frequency and brutality of the monster attacks suddenly increased but Becky and I somehow had magic powers that we hid from everyone else that allowed us to make the orcs or giant owls disappear. I do not remember how or why we had these powers. There was one time when a group of students went to hide in the variety store to escape a monster attack. A giant owl perched on the small building's roof and began pecking away at building with it's giant sharp claws. The building was stronger than it looked however and the giant bird eventually gave up and flew away.

Soon after a band of orcs attacked some students taking art lessons in the large central parking lot, but by now most students had acquired fire arms from the gun shop and they made short work of the spear and sword weilding monsters. Only a small number of students were injured or killed. The art lessons continued and because of the commotion some seats had been moved around, including mine. I was no longer able to sit beside Becky and I was upset but there was nothing I could do about it. Some of the people there gathered the bodies of the dead orcs, threw them in a large green trashcan and set the whole mess on fire. The stench was horrible.

The students sitting at the picnic tables were given giant sheets of paper to draw on but I forgot something (my pencil?) and I had to venture back to my trailer to get it. I had to go alone because all of the other students had all of their supplies and could start their project right away. I cut through the southern end of the park (called the tenting area because only tents are allowed there) for a short cut and at first forgot that trailers where not allowed in that part of the park. There were a hole bunch of "weekenders" in the tenting area and most of them had small trailers. I wandered around in a confused daze, before I remembered where, I was because I was trying to find my trailer admidst the weekenders trailers and I could not understand at first why I could not find it.

As I continued through the tenting are and up to the seasonal area in the northern end of the park I passed by many people, one of whom was my uncle Alex. I thought I said something to him as I passed but he ignored me and disappeared amoung the gatherings of people in the tenting area. I arrived at my trailer but instead of going inside I entered a small tent that had appeared just outside of it. Though the tent had just suddenly appeared I acted as if it had been there the whole time. Some people I knew in the park when I was a kid suddenly show up. They are twin boys I used to play with but I can no longer remember their names, though I know their father's name, Kerry, and I refer to the twins as "Kerry's twins."

One of the boys almost literally dives into the tent as I exit, while the other twin paces back and forth between trailers trying to look inconspicuous. An older man with an artificial leg comes hobbling down the road towards the Kerry's twins and I. He is the variety store owner and when the twins see him they try to hide by lying still. When the older man has completely passed by the twin hiding in the tent reveals that the sweater he is wearing is full of stolen goods from the variety store, but the boy swears he didn't mean to steal anything. He said he was gathering things to purchase when a giant bat attacked the store and instead of dropping the items, he shoved them in his sweater. After telling me their story the boys walk away and head towards the tenting area in the southern end of the park. I do not see them again in this dream.

As I walked back towards the art lessons going on in the central parking lot I walked along the main road (rather than take a short cut through the tenting area) and noticed large cube shaped indentations in the road. Some people where digging these large brick shaped sections of road to improve their own trailer areas for some reason. Doing this made the road all but impossible to drive and and very difficult to walk on and I ended up walking alongside the road rather than on it.

Back at the art lessons, Becky and I completed our project and were told that we were now allowed to leave. It suddenly became very cold and it started snowing. This caused a mass exodus of students to begin leaving the park, but rather than wait for the old taxi cabs, the students opted to walk. Instead of heading towards the trailer park's exit, I asked Becky to follow me down to the lake, where the old taxi cabs and a bunch of other cars were parked. I broke into one car that was painted dark red on its front and sides but bright yellow on the back.

Since I don't know how to drive I let Becky get into the driver's seat but something went wrong and she almost drove off the dock and into the lake at first. I can't remember what had caused the near miss but both Becky and I had a good laugh about it. We drove towards the camp's exit and along the way many students tried to flag us down for a ride but we ignored them all.

Becky started driving faster, going 45 MPH in a 15 MPH zone and I told her several time to slow down because I was afraid that we would hit one or more of the students walking along the road. The closer we got to the gatehouse the more crowded the road became and Becky was forced to slow down. The large groups of students trying to leave the park were running into large groups of people trying to get into the park, and strangely, all of the new arrivals seemed to be mothers with babies or toddlers.

Because of all the snow on the road the car we were in acted more like a skidoo and we had fun to fishtails and spinouts and stuff on our way back to the city. The closer we came to our destination the more that scenery changed from that of a rural Ontario winter highway to that of an alternate reality where everything had a purple or blue-ish hue and the snow disappeard to be replaced with strangely oversized tropical plants. Becky and I had to remove our winter layers of clothing because we became overheated.

End of part one.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is part two of the dream that I began in the previous entry. I had this dream on May 15th, 2006.

So my friend Becky and I have found ourselves in a warm, tropical alternate reality. Everything is shaded in rich hues of violet and blue. I wanted to find a way back to the cold Ontario highway we had just left but there wasn't anyway back that I could see and for some reason it was physically impossible to turn our half dark-red, half yellow taxi cab around. We drove for some time and came to the edge of a futuristic looking city that had many twisting roadways and neon lights.

The people walking the streets and driving around in this neon city looked like normals humans except for the fact that their skin tones matched the blue and purple hues found in the tropical plants outside of the city. Becky pulled the cab over and I tried asking several people how to get back to London (our hometown) but no one in the neon city knew what we were talking about because they had never heard of such a place. Becky and I were also the recipient of a lot of strange stares, I'm guessing because of our different coloured skin to that of everyone else in the neon city. For some reason we picked up a blue skinned man and a violet skinned woman and let them sit in the back of our taxi cab. For some reason they too wanted to find a way out of the futuristic neon city as well, though I did not ask why.

I started having anxiety attacks from being lost in the strange alternate reality city, and greatly feared not being able to find our way home. We came to an intersection in the center of the city and two normal skinned men, dressed in black suits, stopped us and somehow knew that Becky and I were lost and they said they that they could help us but did not say how they would do so. The two men were of middle age and dressed in black suits, like MiBs or something. Indeed, one looked exactly like Tommy Lee Jones while the other man looked like Agent Smith from the Matrix trilogy (played by Hugo Weaving).

The blue and purple couple in the back of the cab were spooked by the men in black and quickly departed. Becky and I were a little perplexed but said nothing as the men sat themselves in the back of our multicoloured cab. We drove around the neon city in silence for a while before the man in black who looked like Tommy Lee Jones suddenly exited the vehicle at a stop light and disappeared into the night. That left the man who looked like Hugo Weaving and though I did not learn his name in the dream, I will refer to him as "Mr. Smith" anyway.

We drove around some more before Becky suggested getting something to eat. We pulled into a neon-sign adorned coffee shop and Becky and Mr. Smith went inside while I waited in the car. When they returned Mr. Smith had bought me a tea and despite never having met before, he knew exactly how I liked it (Earl Grey, one milk, bag in). I didn't say anything about it and neither did he.

We ate/drank in the taxi cab but when we wanted to get going again, the three of us started walking down the neon sign lined street rather than drive. We came to a series of darkend alleyways and Mr. Smith insisted that we try to find our way through them. We walked for a while and came to a dead end where Mr. Smith cornered us. He said that he could not let us change the future and that he had to stop us. Becky and I had no idea what the heck he was talking about.

Mr. Smith pulled a black hand gun on us and raised the weapon to shoot, but before he could fire a misty blue hazy dropped down on him from somewhere above and he dissolved into nothing with a terrible scream. Becky and I quickly found our way back to the main streets which were now glowing neon like the signs, partly because it had started to rain and there was lots of reflections, but also because some parts of the road seemed to have absorbed the neon signs or something and the pavement was glowing brightly as if it was made of coloured gas (neon lights).

We eventually came to a neon tunnel in the side of a large building and started walking through. Becky said she could not hear anything when I asked, but I swore I could hear Mr. Smith's voice talking to us even though he was nowhere to be seen. I cannot remember what he was saying now but it was making me nervous and I was trying my best to hurry Becky along.

There is a bit more to the dream; something about a maze and a bunch of doors or something and getting back to our multicoloured cab and finding our way out of the neon city and back into the wintery Ontario landscape. At the end of the dream we didn't get back home but ended up stuck in a snow drift or something? I cannot remember anymore of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream on *April 22nd, 2008*. This dream takes place in a bleak gothic-apocolyptic like future.

It starts off in an abandoned house or barn with an oversized exterior through which an elevated train track runs through. The ledges around the house and near the ceilings are covered in bird feces and garbage and the whole place smells terrible, despite that it has several gaps in the walls and is quite drafty. I am looking around for shelter for the night. The gothic monsters and mutants created by the last nuclear fallout come out and prey on the surviving pockets of humanity when darkness falls. I am alone and scared and there is a strange tingling sensation on the back of my neck, though nothing is there when I rub that area. The sensation seems to increase at random intervals before suddenly fading throughout the entire dream and causes quite a distraction at times. 

Some of the details of the dream are hard to remember for the next few parts but I end up at some point on top of the train bridge when a group of people arrive at the oversized building. I think I scramble up there because I am not sure at first if the group are monsters or humans but thankfully they turn out to be the latter. At some point after the group arrives I grab onto one of the ledges near the ceiling and get my hands covered in bird poo. I think I was trying to get off the bridge but I slipped and flailed my arms for leverage and ended up grabbing the disgusting ledge, but the details are fuzzy. When I do get down to the ground and find my way to what's left of the building's kitchen I am surprised to find the the water is not only still running, but appears okay enough to drink. 

A man from the group arrives comes over to me and engages me in conversation. I do not recognize him from anywhere but his voice is soothing and I feel drawn to him because his presence seems vaguely farmiliar. He has short red hair and a goatee to match, violet coloured eyes and is dressed in a completely black suit. He is oddly well dressed compared to the others in his group and myself as his clothes are clean and pressed while everyone else is wearing layers of dirty and ragged peices of clothing, mostly whatever they could get there hands on. Most fashions appear stereotypically gothic or Victorian in style. I do not recall getting the man's name, nor anything specific about our conversations but the two of us are together for the rest of the dream. I am going to refer to him as Mr. Black (because of his suit). 

After I have cleaned up, Mr. Black and I rejoin the group, though they do not welcome me as warmly as my new companion did. They seems distrusting and hostile and while I cannot place it, there is something about their general behaviour that unsettles me, though I cannot put the feeling into words nor do I feel comfortable stating my concern to my new friend lest I upset him. In what is left of a living room or a lounge, and underneath the train bridge, there is a relatively closed off room with a black fire marble fireplace which seems in fairly good condition compared to the rest of the building. A fire is started and the group huddles in a circle. Several people in the group, including an old woman with a hand-woven pink shawl, close their eyes and begin to chant in a language I do not understand. The atmosphere around us changes from quiet and creepy to downright hostile and demonic. The back of my neck begins to tingle again. I desperately want to get away from these people because my instincts are telling me that something is wrong.

I try to stand and flee but the man in the black suit grabs my arm and pulls me back down beside him. He hands me a blue crystal goblet and tells me to place it in the fire. When I do so the room fills with a blue aura seems to paralyze those who are chanting, some of who who were trying to stand. The chanting people open their eyes, which begin glowing an evil red, and the old woman in the pink shawl begins to hover. The people who are not chanting or turning into demons scatter in a panic. Outside of the building the screams and moans of monsters can be heard and it sounds as if they are drawing closer. The people who run outside in terror no doubt meet a terrible fate at the hands of the waiting creatures. 

Mr. Black finally stands up and pushes me behind him. He suddenly has a long silver sword with which he stabs the nearest demonic chanter through the heart. The demon screams in an inhuman high-pitched way before burning up in a blue flame and becoming a pile of black ash. This is repeated several times before all of them are dead. I am scared at first but my fear quickly disapates because I feel safe in the presence of Mr. Black. Despite that it is still dark outside Mr. Black tells me to follow him and he climbs on top the the train bridge and heads outside.

We walk in the foggy dark for a long time, the noises of mutants all around us in the dark, until dim yellow lights appear ahead of us and the track suddenly dips down to a cobblestone street. Despite being at ground level there are no monsters around to harass us. 

There are buildings on either side of the street but they appear unihabited and in complete darkness. The details of this part of the dream are a bit fuzzy but we have to get to a trolley car or something, before some other people do, while avoiding more of the demonic chanters that appear at random. The back of my neck begins to tingle again and it is very intense, though there is nothing touching that area of my body and I am becoming annoyed at the sensation. The is something about going underground and wandering through large grey tunnels, but the details are fuzzy. We end up coming out of a water drainage pipe into what appears to be the remnants of a city square, with a crumbling fountain and running into a group of people or monster we were trying to avoid. 

Some how we end up back at the oversized building when day arrives and there is something about magic and a ritual being performed by another group of people who have arrived there. It is being overseen by a young man with short whitish blond hair who has a rude and condasending attitude. I choose not to participate and instead go into what's left of the kitchen where a bloody Cabage Patch doll's head is trying to crawl it's way out of the sink under it's own violation.

I wake up in a cold sweat. When I do wake up, the back of my neck is tingling like it was in the dream, though there is no apparent cause for it since there was nothing touching that part of my body. It was weird.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the first dream I had on September 25th, 2008.

The dream takes place on a fabulously luxious cruise ship, like the Titanic, but more modern. The ship is sailing on a narrow ocean channel that has tall cliffs on either side. I am a young Chinese woman that has repeatedly appeared in my dreams and whom I call Chun-li. I have a young girl with me named Sari and in the dream she is my daughter. I have the gift of forsight and know that the cruise ship is going to sink for some reason. I am there to try and prevent the tragedy, I think.

I have to stay on the upper decks of the ship (which also happens to be the upper class section) to avoid running into a previous incarnation of myself who is running around the lower class part of the ship. The rich and the poor are divided on this ship like they were on the Titanic, the poor being restricted to the lower decks. There are always parties going on in the upper class as the vain, rich and influencial show off to, and consort with, each other.

To pass the time Sari is practicing for a French play being put on by the children of the wealthy passengers, so that she is occupied while I look for something (though I cannot remember what now. Something to do with preventing the ship from sinking anyway). As I walk around the ship I note that most of the upper class lounges and dining halls are void of any furniture, or have only a few chairs scattered about. These rooms have massive, enlongated vertical windows with long, flowing translucient sheers. The perportions of the windows were impossible because they were radically larger when seen on the inside of the ship, than from the outside. Missed a dream sign there.

The passengers in the upper class all dressed stylishly and expensively. Gold, silks, and jewels were everywhere. I was dressed nice but not as elaborate and I did not have any jewelry. All of the women passengers have skirts but I am wearing pants and for some reason that makes the upper class passengers not want to engage with me, even outright avoid me, which is fine for me because I'm still looking for that something.

The dream skips a bit and it is the next day (or a few days later) and somehow I got Sari off the cruise ship during one of the nights. When I become conscious of this is the dream I am suddenly in the channel underneath the ship and looking up. An Orca swims above me at the same time as the ship passes overhead. This killer whale is the same as any other except that it has a patch of black on its underside on which I can see unique symbols that are glowing white, but I do not know what they mean.

The night of the sinking comes and I am looking for a way out because there are suddenly no doors from the upper class rooms to the outside deck. The only way out is the climb the curtains of the vertically massive windows to a small opening at the top. (The windows on the outside now match the extremely enlongated proportions on the inside.) I struggle for a bit up a curtain and make it outside, though the ship develops a terrible lean as it goes down, and the part of the deck I was trying to reach is half underwater. There are no ropes or cables to climb down so jumping is the only way to the water, but the distance from me to the water is too much and I am too scared. Most of the people in the first class section of the ship are unable to climb the curtains because they are too physically weak or are weighted down by their extravagant outfits and jewelry. 

I wait for the ship to sink a little more, so that the distance between me and the water is not so great, before I jump. I feared the water would be ice cold and though it was not for some reason I am paralyzed when I hit the water and sink as slowly as the ship. I am conscious and I do not drown, but I cannot move any part of my body. When I am at the bottom of the ocean channel a large white whale (a sperm whale?) swims over me and when I look up at it I can see the same symbols on the white whale's belly that were on the Orca's, but these symbols are black.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the second dream I had on September 25th, 2008.

I am floating above a large inland sea surrounded by high cliffs and thick forests. There is a long winding railroad track that runs along the circumferance of the sea by I do not know if it is used because some parts of it dip down and are sumberged. There are two islands near the center of the sea where tiny humans live. Or at least they seem tiny compared to me and everything appears in minature. I am invisible and no one can see me. There are two groups of people that identify themselves by colour; the red people on the eastern island and the blue people on the westen island. The people have different cultures and beliefs and though they have everything to survive independantly of each other, they constantly war with each other because of their differing spiritual beliefs or something.

I suddenly find myself at the same scale as everything else and walking along the train tracks along the northern edge of the sea. After a while the track dips down into the water and heads towards the center of the sea. I keep walking and find that I can continue walking along the track without drowning or becoming bouyant. I follow the track down to the center where a submerged but seemingly abandoned city exists. Some of the buildings look modern, even futuristic, while others are made of a slightly glowing coral. There are many colourful lights around the city and they illuminate a giant bearded merman sleeping in the very center. He looks a lot like the classical sea god image but he makes me think of the father from Disney's The Little Mermaid. There is a mighty golden trident at his side which is almost as large as he.

The is suddenly a great deal of tension coming from up above and I can sense this telepathically. The energy of the tension is so strong that it wakes the giant Sea King, who sighs wearily. He sits up and grabs me with his massive right hand (though very gently, and I know somehow that he isn't going to hurt me) and grabs his trident with his left hand before surfacing quite rapidly. On the surface nighttime has come and the Sea King and I can see that the two islands of people have amassed great armies on their respective islands, seemingly to destroy the other once and for all. The giant merman quietly tells me that he is the god of these people and protects them, and that they fight each other because each believes that they are more favoured by the god over the other, which they believe makes them superior and that the 'lesser' island should submit. Thus the fighting never stops.

The Sea King tells me he is tired of the fighting because he cares for the red and blue people equally and though he wishes neither any harm he is considering letting them destroy each other so that the constant warring will finally stop. He places me on a giant clam shell and sends me towards the islands, to warn the warring sides of the god's growing apathy. I am visible again and I talk first to the red people but most ignore me while others threaten me. I then go over the the western island where the blue people live. They are suspicious because they saw me come from their enemy's island, but are more willing to listen to my warning. In the end though, the blue people say they will still fight, partly because they know the red army is going to attack anyway.

I return to the Sea King and tell him what happened at which point he becomes very angry. He swims between the two islands and raises himself up out of the water as far as he can and towers over the tiny islands, whose people cover is fear. The Sea King declares loudly that neither island is favoured over the other, that they are both equal and that the fighting has to stop. He also says that their unique and seperate cultures should be celebrated as complements to each other, not as opposites.

The red army suddenly lunges forward and makes its way over to the blue island. They continue from their little boats and charge forward as if to attack. They reach the blue army and it looks as if the two sides are going to violently clash with each other, but instead the armies merge and walk through each other as if they were transparent. As this happens the blue and red peoples become different shades of purple. The armies and people mingle together and laugh and hug and dance. There is a drunken reverie to celebrate their coming together as the Sea King returns to his place at the bottom of the sea and goes back to sleep. I watch the partying from afar, feeling like an outsider and do not participate in the celebration because I seem to have become invisible again. My last feelings in this dream were of isolation and loneliness, then I woke up.

----------


## Sekhmet

It is the mid or late eighteen hundreds. I live on the edge of a crowded city in grey brick house at the end of an small street or alleyway where there is a laundry pool, beyond which is a forest. In the dream I am an only child and live with my mother and a few of her friends. We are not wealthy but have enough to live comfortably.

There are several men courting me. The first man is someone I have never met, which was set up by my mother and her friends. I am not comfortable with the arrangement, even though he is an established doctor, because I will not be able to meet him until the wedding. I know nothing of what he is like, let alone what he looks like. I have not said no to the proposal, but I have not said yes either, and I try to stall my answer as long as possible. The second man is homeless and in rags with scraggly hair and beard and unkept hair, but I talk with him by the laundry pool and he is very kind. Everyone opposes interaction with him and "polite society" all but shuns him.

The third man appears on day when I am in the forest on the otherside of the laundry pool, sitting on a tree stump, reading my tarot cards. He comes and sits on a tree stump behind me and strikes up a conversation. He is handsome though I thought he had a kind of shifty look to him. The man's manner of speaking is very well, he is suave and magnetic and I find myself beoming drawn to him. While we are sitting and talking I pull either the Six of Cups or Six of Swords from my tarot deck (I cannot remember which) and say that is the card which represents him. The man scoffs dismissively, not believing in such trivalities as tarot cards, but also not disturbed that I do.

The man asks me to marry him and I say yes. I take him home to meet my mother, who is not enthralled at first but is quickly charmed by my new fiance. There is something about him that makes me uneasy, but I figure that I can't do much better with anyone else so I ignore my nagging doubts. He is eager to move in with mother and I. He has little in the way of worly possessions and it is clear to me from the onset that he is the one to benefit from this union financially much more than I. I am overcome with the dreadful thought that he is interested in me only for my money.

A week passes and the day of the wedding comes and takes place in a clearing in the forest beyond the laundry pool. The other residents of our household vacate for the night so that my new husband and I will have the place to ourselves. Almost immediately he takes me into his room and strips off my wedding dress. I am afraid and trembling because I have no idea what is about to happen. He roughly pushes me onto the bed and climbs on top of me, not bothering to remove any of this clothes, not even his shoes. He begins having sex with me but I am uncomfortable and in pain but he ignores my protests and continues until he is completely spent. As soon as he is done he climbs off of me, pulls up his pants and demands that I return to my own room. His tone is cold and flat and he does not even look at me as I leave his room, very unlike the warm, magnetic man who initially drew me in.

I am in my room on the second floor of the house, laying on the bed and looking up at a dream catcher in the window that is made with pink beads and white feathers onto which I have apparently stuck a tarot card. I cannot identify the card but I stare at it for a while. I don't know how much time passes but my feelings of being used and violated prevent me from falling asleep. I am just drifting off to sleep when I hear a door slam downstairs. Putting on a robe and going downstairs I find all of my valuables gone. I rush to the window and see my husband climbing into a horse-drawn wagon which has all of my possessions in the back. He sees my shocked and horrified face in the window and arrogantly laughs and waves as he drives away. His mocking is the last I can bear it and I collapse to the floor admist tears and despair. 

My mother and her friends return and learned what happened and we are all infuriated but can do nothing, since we do not know where my husband has gone and cannot do anything anyway, since all of my worldly possessions become the property of the man upon marriage (an actual 19th century law). To avoid utter poverty I am now forced to accept the first man my mother arranged for me, the established doctor who I have not yet met. It turns out that he is more than twice my age and has children from a previous marriage, some of whom are actually older than I. We do not tell him that I was just married and robbed of all my possessions. 

The marriage date is set and while everyone else scurries around making preperations or caught up in the excitement of the coming union, I feel shamed, betrayed and depressed. I resolve to drown myself in the laundry pool so one morning I sneak out of the house just after dawn. I am surprised to discover some of my stolen possessions sitting on a wooden deck next to the laundry pool. The objects where peices of pottery and soapstone carvings, some of which I have actually made in in real life, though in the dream I merely recognized them as possessions and not peices of art that I made. One particular peice that stood out was a small White Tara carved in soapstone and placed on a tree stump in the middle of the laundry pool. There were also some roughly carved faces and my pack of tarot cards wrapped in green silk.

My mother comes up behind me as I am looking at these things and is just as perplexed as I as to why some of my things have been returned. I tell her that I believe that my con-man first husband is mocking me from afar and only returned the things that he could not sell and would thus be worthless to him. I also believe though that it is an ironic twist of fate that the things he considered worthless are the things most treasured by me because of their sentimental value. The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had two dreams on October 7th, 2008. This is the first one, but it is fragmented.

I am in my own apartment and it is a Victorian style building. I am smoking pot and trying to avoid detection from a police officer who is across the street. I start Spongebob Squarepants and forget about the police.

Grandma is living with me, but she is senile and it is easy to trick her into giving me twenty dollar bills all the time. There is an entity living in an alarm clock but it has satalite capabilities and lots of wires and connectors coming out of it. I frequently have deep intellectual conversations with this alarm clock. There are other people/entities moving around the house but they are vague and hard to define, like ghosts.

The dream changes and I am in a school that is half destroyed and students rioting. I meet an intriguing young man who is interested in UFC and later he starts a UFC fight club in the basement of the school which has somehow merged with the basement of grandma's place.

That's all I remember from this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the second dream from October 7th, 2008.

It is sometime in future. Starts off with young students excavating remains of ancient school and many small bones of children are found. The remains of only one adult is found and not only is the body completely intact, but it is Vincent Valentine. He wakes up with little prodding and flies outside where he tries to jump straight up a very tall brick wall (or side of building) to escape the curiousty of the children, (and his own confusion at where he is).

He is able to jump dozens of feet in the air but despite several attempts he falls just short of reaching the top. Exausted he collapses in a pool of blood which has formed below him. He wakes up in a vat of thick milky/clear liquid in a futuristic looking room. The group of children who initially discovered him surround the vat and stare intently. Vincent is uncomfortable because he is still confused about what is going on and also completely naked and his golden claw is gone.

He tries to escape using speed and agility, and finds that he can partially air- and water- bend, which is useful when demons show up and try to capture him. He also discovers that he can temporarily make himself invisible as well as strong enough to smash through concrete and tear through metal. Somewhere along the way he acquires a pair of black pants which he aquires from a particularily difficult red and black horned demon after he defeats it.

Vincent escapes but ends up in a room filled with creatures that are half demonic and half machine. He cannot hide through invisibility from them but they also do not attack. It is like a giant business office but disorganized and hellish, and covering everything are tiny multicoloured entities called nanoites that are the workhorse of this operation. They outnumber the robodemons but are enslaved to them and at first seem non-sentient and complacent.

A few robodemons are just chillin' and ask say Vincent his name, and ask that he be inspected/processed by some nanos. He doesn't tell them his real name and instead tells them that his name is "Chaos," which impresses the robodemons. Millions of tiny nanos inspect his body and report that he is an advanced machine. Vincent is confused, but says nothing. At this point Vincent notices that on the wrist of his left arm is a tattoo with multipul triangles and/or a diamond shape. As the nanos run over his body his mind briefly connects with their collective consciousness and for the first time he realizes that they are a sentient entity entirely on their own. 

Being briefly connected with the nanos Vincent sees the fabric of existence that makes up this future and sees a gargantuan machine creature that asserts and protects the robodemon's domination of the world by devouring anything the robodemons comand it to. Its body capacity is unaffected by normal physics and it can go between physical reality (consciousness) and digital reality (unconsciousness) at will. While the nanos exist within most things in this world, they cannot overcome such a formitable foe and are thus forced into servitude by those that command the digital beast.

In the same futuristic demonic office Vincent meets some fellow organic humans (slaves to the robodemons) and complains about the lack of shoes (he keeps stepping on tiny nanoites that look like humans) and the robodemons agree to let a few of their human slaves take Vincent into the human world to buy some footwear. There are three burly looking men covered in scars and tattoos and two women. One is a platnium blond who eyes Vincent suspiciously and the other is a pretty and thin brunette woman who attaches herself to Vincent's arm and leads him down and out of the robodemon's futuristic world.

While the buildings and things in the robodemon's world are advanced technologically, most of the human settlements and technologies are primitive and many of the objects that people use and wear were dug up in excavations of the "old world," which the pretty brunette explains was the time before "the Reckoning" when most of the world was organic, before the robodemons appeared and enslaved the organic world to their futuristic technologies. One of the men mention something about it being 1.5 million years since that time but Vincent has trouble believing that he has slept for that long and the the world he once knew and the people in it are completely gone. 

The shoes that he is shown are silly and retro, one pair being ridiculously oversized. He finds a decent pair of black leather boots which he is given for free because the human slaves believe he is a robodemon and regard him with great fear inspired respect.

At some point the platnum blond talks to Vincent and reveals that her name is Lucretia. Vincent is shocked but she explains that she was named after St. Lucretia, the Lady of the Crystal, who is secretly a hero for the humans because she fought valiantly against the robodemons and allowed some humans to initially fight back and remain free from the demons for a time. There was a religion centered around St. Lucretia but the robodemons stamp out any external signs of it and thus the reverence for her sacrifice are often carried out in secret. It brings Vincent much peace to know that his former lover ended her life in an act of bravery and not suffering.

The blond Lucretia eventually reveals that she wants a perfect and immortal machine body like the robodemons and that it is she who has been betraying the hidden settlements of rebel humans to the technological oppressors. In exchange she has been promised a machine body for her loyalty. Vincent is infuriated not only at the desicration of his former love's name, but also when the blond tries to kill the brunette, with whom he was starting to develop feelings for. They fight and though the details are fuzzy, the blond dies, not by Vincent's hand, but because she is betrayed by the robodemons, who mock her inferior organic body to her death. Vincent now knows that his awakening and is new powers are needed. He makes it his goal to defeat the robodemons and free the organic world from their technological oppression.

He rallies the organic humans to fight and distract the robodemons while he forces his way into their central stronghold. Vincent starts battling the giant digital monster that allows the robodemons to control the world. Between Vincent's new god-like powers, and the giant digital monster's devouring of the physical and etheral deimensions, holes are ripped open through space and time. Vincent uses his powers to blast parts of the creature (and the essence that it is feeding on/being powered by) to bits. 

Through his physical body does not change, Vincent can feel the entity Chaos, the harbinger of doom of the old world, working through him once again. After a long and epic battle, which lays waste to most of the world, he defeats the demon, then destroys the robodemon's strongholds on the world and thus frees the nanoites and remaining humans alike. 

The collective consciousness of the nanoites explain that his purely organic yet immortal body was necessary to fight the robodemons since there are no nanoites in his body for them to control, (since all of the other "organics" of the world, plant or animal, have nanoites embedded in their genetic make up). Now that the oppressors were gone the organic world could flourish again since the nanoites could not grow or reproduce themselves and relied on their organic hosts to do that for them. In return the nanoites gather memories and feelings of the lives experienced by the individual organic humans and add that knowledge to their collective consciousness. There would be a balance between organic and technological, with not one being better or dominant over the other, but working together to create and sustain life in perfect harmony.

After telling Vincent what became of his friends in the world he once knew in the past (and revealing that his new brunette lover is actually the reincarnation of Rosso the Crimson) the nanoites offer to release his consciousness to the lifestream, or allow him to live on in this new world, where his immense god like powers will remain intact. Vincent chooses to live in the new world and while uncomfortable with the new religion which has begun centered around him by the greatful humans, he looks forward to watching, with the reincarnated Rosso and new human friends, the newly freed technorganic world recover and develop.

Whoa, dude. I think I was playing way too much Dirge of Cerberus when I had this dream!

----------


## Sekhmet

I am Rosso the Crimson and I am in some sort of army. For some reason a small group of soldiers including Shelke Rui, Vincent Valentine and I, defect and flee from the main army, which is situated in a sparse and barren, temperate forest. The rest of the soldiers in our group seem to be young adults and children.

Vincent and I have the responsibility to lead the children away from that place but our ideas and ways of doing things are often at odds and we fall into verbal conflict, though most of the time I conceed to Vincent's way of doing things. I am kind of annoyed at first, but ultimately trust that he will not lead us astray. As we leave the main camp, and out of the forest, it begins to snow and our first night is tryng to find shelter where we can sleep. There are several large gaps underneath logs or holes in the ground large enough for humans to crawl into, but Vincent says to stay away from them because dangerous wild animals, like bears and foxes, might live there. 

We crest a hill and come across a children's playground where someone has thrown a blue tarp over some of the equipment, and while we could all easily fit under it, Vincent insists that we are not far enough away from the main army yet and we must continue. At this point in the dream, Vincent suddenly disappears and is replaced my by brother "R".

We do not have to walk far to discover that we are on an island or something and must turn back. We return to the playground and I lay down on the ground to sleep, with Shelke beside me, and hope the man who I still expect to be Vincent to lay down on my other side. Instead the man lays down on the other side of Shelke and I am shocked and angry to see that it is R, not Vincent. 

Despite being very tired I refuse to sleep and insist that Shelke switches spots with me because I am afraid that R is going to touch her inappropriately. One of the other children soldiers cannot sleep and wanders around and finds a radio which he immediately turns on very loudly. I want the young boy to turn the radio off because I think it will give our position away but R says it is fine and mocks my obvious apprehension. I convince the boy to turn the music down and everyone goes to sleep eventually, except for me.

Suddenly I sit up because I have an overwhelming urge to find Vincent, without whom I do not feel secure. I walk around the playground area and see that while it is still cold, most of the snow has disappeared. I turn off the radio as I pass it by. All of the defected soldiers except for Shelke and R follow me.

One little girl freaks out because there is a tiny brown snake in the sand. I pick it up and throw it as far away as I can but quickly find another, and another and then many more. There is a reddish brown snake with a yellow rattle on its tail near the playground and the children flee because I positively identify it as a rattlesnake. Suddenly all of the snakes I can see are of the poisionous variety and as I walk back to my sleeping bag I am bitten several times, though I do not seem immediately affected by the poison, which feels hot and firely, almost electrical, coursing through my veins.

I cannot wake Shelke and since I refused to leave her there I lay back down on my roll to sleep. More and more snakes appear, each is bigger than the last and they are increasingly a variety of bright colours. Soon there are so many of them that I cannot move without touching several of them and they turn and bite me, again with that fiery, electrical feeling shooting through my body. I feel myself becoming increasingly weak and disoriented, but I do not know if it is because I am exhausted or because of the poison.

I sit up and notice that Shelke and R are gone. Still hoping for Vincent to return I cry out to him to save me. When R appears instead I am very upset, still wanting/expecting Vincent, and fall silent in anger and frustration. I sit crosslegged and completely still and the hundreds of snakes surround me and almost bury me in their mass and I find that I would rather be crushed or poisioned to death (though at this point I notice they have stopped biting me) by the snakes than to have R come near me or save me, the very thought of which makes me feel sick.

The last image of the dream is looking at the mass of snakes in my lap and taking note of a rather large, bright red one with intricate oriental inspired patterns down its back that are coloured a bright yellow or gold.

Another dream based on Dirge of Cerberus characters. Yep, I was playing that videogame way too much at the time!

----------


## Sekhmet

Dream starts off with my dad and myself at a giant church which is also a busy tourist destination, though the denomination is not clear. The building is square and seems identical on each side, and it five several stories tall. The outside of the church has bricked pathways that encircle the building and each each side (compass direction) of the building is painted different bright, solid colours. I cannot remember all of them but recall that the south side of the building was painted dark blues and either dark purples or greens. The crowds are made up of many people of different backgrounds, as well as non-humans. There are alien like creature that look like they just stepped out of a science fiction film like Star Wars, while others are antropormorpic animals, dressed in human clothing. No one is bothered by the wide range of non-human creatures, as this is quite normal in this dream world and though I am not bothered by it, I do take note of it because in the dream I have never encountered non-human civilians before.

There is a a small castle or fortress to the north of the church, that is much bigger and made of plain grey bricks. The whole place is set upon a cliff and a tan brick wall keeps people from falling off the edge into a churning ocean. Between the pathways and buildings are elaborate and beautiful gardens filled with many fragrant flowers. It is forbidden by law to touch or damage the flowers and benches are provided all along the cobbled pathways so that people can sit and admire them.

Along the pathways themselves are many sculptures, both abstract and figurative, that seem to have nothing to do with religion, made in a variety of different media. My dad and I are between the north end of the church and the fortress, looking at a brown (bronze?) sculpture. My dad asks me "Do you see him?" and points up. There is a little figure of a burly, bearded man dressed as a lumber jack and carrying a large axe over his shoulder. The rest of the statue itself looks like a crude replica of the Eiffel Tower. My dad is reading a plaque on the side of the statue about what it represents. I leave him to have a quick look around and encircle the church (and thus discover its different coloured sides) before I find my dad on the east side looking at some plastic, light blue and white triangular peices that are slightly curled, that I think are supposed to represent waves of water or something.

I am feeling impatient because I want to leave the crowded pathways and look inside the church, for that is I thought we had come there for. Eventually we do made our way inside, through the south entrance (as that is the only one open, the others are sealed). The inside seems warm and inviting, everything is made of wood and it looks like a simple cottage with a long hall down the middle. To the immediate right there is a small dining room where several (Christian) nuns sit around a dining table in front of empty plates and glasses made of fine porceline. They are dressed casually (wool sweaters, cotton skirts, slippers) and their nun headresses are grey, not black. They at first ignore us and the stready flow of people coming in and out of the entrance. I notice, and point out to my dad, burning embers on the dark brown wooded floor of the dining room, which the nuns have not seen or simply ignore.

We begin to stamp the embers out, as some of them are quite large and could possibly cause a fire, and only then does one elderly nun take notice of what we are doing and joins us in our stamping. When the embers are out she provides no possible explaination of what could have caused it but takes us on a personal tour which ends at a cramped but homely kitchen at the end of the hall. Many of the rooms along the way are sealed with heavy wooden doors and I cannot see inside them, which others are open, though windowless and dark and look mearly like the inside of a chapel with rows of pews and alters filled with candles, some burning and some not. Despite this there are not religious icons or statues anywhere and the only indictation that the building is a church so far is the casually dressed nuns walking the halls.

The elderly nun (who looks like the mother from James Cameron's Titanic) takes us to the second floor which is a special priviledge that the rest of the tourists are not afforded apparently, and it is much different in style the the main floor. Monks in brown cloaks wander the halls silently and avoid making eye contact with anyone and go out of their way to walk around. The walls and floors are made of plain grey bricks and there are many twisting passageways along the hall that go either up or down, yet do not contain stairs and hare been paved smooth and flat.

I ask the nun why this is so and she merely responds that it is to accomadate the many tourists in wheelchairs or those pushing strollers. She also mentions that the basement levels can only be reached by these twisting passages. At the end of one hall there is a large bay window and to the left of that there is a large red curtain from which silent monks enter and leave. A black man with a white turban, dressed in a dark blue robe decorated with silver five pointed stars and crescent moons, stares silently out of the window with a very sad expression on his face. He glances over his shoulder briefly and makes eye contact with me, before quickly looking away and returning his sad gaze out the window. I have a strong desire to speak with him, as I sense he holds much wisdom, but I do not because he seems so sad and unapproachable. 

To the right of the bay window, there are two of the twisting passages, one going up and one going down. From the windowless passage going down an eerie green glow eminates. The passage going up has a single wooden frame window with a vase of daisies and seems more welcoming.

As I sit there and contemplate which passage I would like to take, the one going up (consciousness, the easy path) or the one going down (unconsciousness, the harder path) a tour group emerges from the passage going down. It seems to be a group of children lead by a middle aged man but they are all wearing radioactive protective suits that cover there whole bodies and trudge with great weariness as if their trek has been long and arduous. The sight of them needed such protection to explore the lower realm kind of scares me into impulsively running for the passage leading up. I quickly look over my shoulder and notice that dad is gone, as is the man at the window, and the hall is empty of monks, but the nun remains and smiles warmly at me, but she says nothing. Despite her reassuring glance, I scramble up the ascending path with no thoughts or expectations in my mind, like a scared animal being chased by something unseen.

The dream changes. I am suddenly in the castle north of the church, in a grand passageway that while still twisting upwards, is decorated with artworks and elegance befitting of a royal building. It is also much wider, does not slant so steeply and is lighted by large windows bordered by elaborate tapestries. People still wander the halls, but instead of nuns and monks, are woman and men dressed richly in Renaissance fashions of courtiers and aristocrats. A few of them saunter by me and sneer as they do so. I am not dressed as finely as they and instead have on a simple brown dress with a grey undershirt and light grey apron. I look out one of the large windows and can see the square, multicoloured church still surrounded by gardens and sculpures, though the cobblestone pathways are empty of modern-looking tourists and filled with merchants and vendors, peasants and aristocrats, human and non-human alike, bustling around in a budy medieval townscape.

I cannot consciously recall the previous part of the dream now and though I can sense that I do not belong here, and feel out of place, the farmiliarity of everything I am seeing makes me think that I have always been here. I unconsciously grasp at something hidden underneath my collar: a small silk bag containing a polished peice of jade hangs around my neck on a thin strap of leather. I keep it hidden because I feel that if anyone saw it, they would believe that I had stolen it, as it would seem too expensive for a mere peasant as myself to own such a thing. Beyound sentimental and material value, this peice of jade is magical and allows me to see beyond the constraints of the physical world, as well as grant me some minor magical powers. Through the Jade I can see the Truth at all times, and if someone were to discover it and take it away, I fear that I would be rendered powerless and blind.

Touching the Jade, I can feel its power, which pulsates with a warm but sharp electrical current, even through the rough cotton of my shirt and the thick silk bag that contains it. It jars my consciousness and I suddenly remember what I am supposed to be doing, though the sudden awareness is fragmented: Meeting friends. Finding and freeing a captive lion. Saving a King. I cannot compel the peice of Jade which, while still apart of me, is like an entity all unto its own, to show me more and I know that it reveals only what I need to know and it is up to me to figure out the rest.

I decend the winding passageway down to the main floor of the castle and meet a group of people whom I know are my friends. We came here out of curiousity at first, to see the castle, though later for an important task revealed to me through the Jade. My friends, who are all older than me by a few years, know of my power, and trust and protect me with great care. They are all humans except for one, who is a small antropormorphic ant like creature (about two inches tall) who is very wise and acts as our teacher and guide. He usually rides on someone's shoulder, since he is much too small to keep up with us walking on his own, and he greatly fears being crushed to death by being stepped on. All of us are orphans and outcasts and we have no one else in the world save for each other. 

We find a lion in a cage and release it before the guards and discover us. We make are way through the lower parts of the castle and it is confusing and maze like. We are captured by some guards and brought before the King. My peice of Jade suddenly sends me a message about the King's life being in danger. I try to tell him so but he doesn't believe me. The lion captors have some how recaptured the lion and now use it as a weapon, making the poor creature attack and kill anyone it comes across, and beating it severely if it does not comply. The captors are just outside of the throne room when a soldier comes and tells the king what is happening. He finally believes me that his life is in danger and I use my magic peice of Jade to create and illusion so that my friends, the King and I can escape. We follow a secret passage revealed by the King behind the throne and it leads to the outside of the castle, but over the ocean and we have to jump into the water.

When I get out of the water I am seperated from my friends in the crowds of people outside the castle and for some reason my peice of Jade transformed me into a lion. I am immediately captured by the cruel lion tamers, who take my peice of Jade without which I cannot revert back. The King meanwhile regroups what soldiers he has left and surrounds and captures the would be assassins. I discover that I am able to revert back to human form under my own power and so not need the Jade. My friends and I are rewarded and we are no longer poor peasants. My friends take up residence in the castle, but I feel out of place because I vaguely remember my dad looking at the art outside of the castle and I leave to "find my way back home."

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I am a young east Indian woman living in an impoverished area with near a beach. I live with my husband, his parents, and another woman whom I call Auntie. My mother-in-law (MIL) and Auntie dote on me because I have no family of my own and I am pregnant. My husband and my father-in-law (FIL) work long hours during the day and are not around very often. In many ways the family is very traditional, but in other ways surprisingly liberal, as they permitted the marriage to my husband even though I was already pregnant (whith someone else's child?) MIL and Auntie are convinced the child will be a boy, FIL remains silent on the issue, and my husband (who is always very kind to me) thinks it will be a girl becuase everyone else thinks it will be a boy. I do not tell my family, but somehow I instinctively or psychically know what the gender of the child is, and it is a girl.

The dream jumps ahead a few months and I have given birth to a girl like I knew I would. Despite wanting a boy, MIL and Auntie are happy to have a new addition to the family. The dreams jumps ahead again (it does this frequently) to when I am pregnant with my second child. I psychically know the child will be a boy but say nothing to the family since I know they are all hoping for a boy anyway. About the time I give birth to my son, FIL retires and it is up to my husband to support all of us by himself. We care very much for each other but we rarely get to spend time along together because of family obligations or one or both of us being too exhausted.

The dreams jumps ahead again. My daughter is now five years old and my son is now two. I am pregnant yet again. I have grown very close to MIL and Auntie but their traditional superstitions have them believing that bad fortune will befall the family soon. Unlike the previous pregnancies I have trouble telling what gender this child will be. I think it is a boy, though every time I close my eyes, put my hands on my belly and concentrate, a horrible sense of coldness and dread overcome me, but not because I sence anything evil, more like I am being engulfed in a vast, endless dark void. I do not tell anyone of these feelings.

Bad fortune does seem to befall the family early in my pregnancy though, as my husband loses his job, Auntie turns to prostituion for money, MIL falls ill and FIL becomes very depressed. FIL will not eat and soon he falls sick and dies. We have very little money from Auntie's street walking to buy food, and thus definately cannot afford to pay for creamation or ceremonial rites, so we have no choice but to leave FIL's body rotting in the streets just outside of our dismal hovel. MIL is soon consumed by a similar dispair that took FIL and we all fear that she will die soon. One night Auntie goes out and never returns and all we can do is assume the worst.

When I am eight months pregnant a tall skinny man arrives at the door of our meger lodgings and claims to be my brother (he does look like one of my bros in real life actually). He says that he is worried about me having so many children and thinks that I should stop. My husband and MIL throw him out and warn him never to come back. The next morning there is a basket of fresh white lotus flowers outside of our door, which I am able to sell to street vendors and pedestrians for a few coins each because they are considered good luck by many people. MIL wants me to keep one for myself but I ignore her and sell the last one because I want to be able to afford to feed my newborn when it comes along. Almost immediately a terrible pain erupts in my abdomen and blood starts gushing from my vagina. I somehow make my way home, but it is too late - I have miscarried what would have been my second son. MIL and my husband are very sad and they shun me for awhile, which makes my grief over losing my third child even worse. 

The dreams jumps ahead again and our family is experiencing more favourable times. I am close to MIL again, who is no longer sick or depressed, my husband is employed again, our surviving children are healthy and being educated, and I am pregnant again. This one is going to be a girl and I tell my MIL that I am able to predict the gender of the child, but didn't say anything before out of fear of being accused of insanity or witchcraft and being thrown out of the house. To my surprise MIL is very happy at my psychic ability and tries to convince me to use my powers to make money. I refuse because I fear that if I reveal to some expecting couples that they will have a girl rather than a boy, they will then voluntarily abort the female fetus or abandon the baby girl upon birth (which is a very real problem in India actually).

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had two dreams on February 7th, 2009. This is the first dream.

I am following a narrow dirt path that goes down a steep hill. The path leads into a temperate forest that gets thicker the farther down the hill I go. I have to be careful and keep my balance otherwise I will lose my footing and fall forward. I cannot see the end of the path because it is so deep in the forest. I pass by some animals and birds, but I can no longer remember what kind of creatures they were, though I was able to recognize them in the dream. 

The path branches out several times to the left but I can neither see where those paths lead, nor seem to be able to voluntarily break off from the path I am on and follow one of those left leading path. My head, as I go down this steep forest hill, is always turned to the left. I am not afraid of anything, nor particularily curious, but I cannot stop and the farther down the hill I go an image of a snake I fear running into starts to appear in my mind. I keep refering to it as a "corn snake" and feel that I would be in great danger if I came across one.

The farther down the hill I go and the deeper into the forest, I know the likely hood of coming across a "corn snake" increases. The path going downhill abrubtly comes to an end and turns suddenly to the left. A narrow clearing allows sunlight to hit the path through the trees. I can see a large light brown and grey snake slithering across the path on the egde of the clearing and I while I know that it was not a "corn sanke" I decide that I have had enough forest exploration and turn back. I can now freely move about and am no longer compelled to move in only one direction. When I reach the part of the path that starts back up the steep hill, a long dark brown snake with beige oval patterns on its back slithers out of the bush right behind me. This is the "corn snake" that I have been trying to avoid. 

Going back up the steep hill is much harder and takes much longer then going down, but I move as fast as I can to stay ahead of the "corn snake". I am full of anxiety and am sweating from the fear and the workout and in the dream I do not notice that the snake makes no threatening moves towards me. It stays just behind me and keeps up with my pace and acts like it doesn't even notice my presence. 

I make it to the top of the hill and out of the forest and look back to see that the "corn snake" has disappeared. I walk along the path, which widens to the size of a country road, and walk away from the forest. The landscape is not flat and there are many hills, but none so steep as the hill that went down into the forest. There are giant lizards, glowing orange and red and snorting fire balls exvery time they exhale, walking to and fro along the path and into the plains. They are about the size of horses and do not look friendly. I do want I can to avoid being seen by them which is to no avail because there is nothing to hide behind.

Two of the giant lizards start towards me and I begin running. The lizards give chase, but they are cumbersome and slow and I am able to stay ahead of their flaming spit balls. I come to a crossroads, near which I find two rings. One is silver and is icy to the touch and the other is gold and has an oval design which is set with an orange stone. I put the rings on and instictively become aware that wearing the gold ring makes me invisible to the giant lizards, and wearing the silver ring gives me the power to freeze things. The left path circles round and follows along the edge of a thick deciduious forest which has recently had snowfall, and the right side path goes on into the hilly plains where many giant lizards have gathered.

I start along the right path, thinking that I can just walk past the giant lizards unseen but the two that were following me start circling the crossroads, knowing that I am still there, even if they can't see me. The dream is blurry. Something about trying to freeze one of the lizard's breath or the lizard itself. Something else about making a run for the snowy deciduous forest? Attracting the attention several lizards? I eventually figure out I am temporarily visible when I am trying to use the ice ring and I know so because the orange gem in the gold ring glows while I'm visible? 

I cannot remember anything more from this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the second dream I had on February 7th, 2009, but I can only remember it in fragments.


- fishing with dad and several other men in a small bay or lake?
- trying to find a good fishing spot while avoiding large cardboard like ships.
- something about one being sponsered by a school.
- find a fishing hole which is lit by the sun
- dad and I see a swordfish at the same time
- swordfish grabs my hook and takes off dragging me into the water behind it.
- I do not let go and am dragged all over the bay
- dad tells me to hold on and grabs for my rod as I pass by.
- the fishing line breaks leaving dad with the rod
- but I grab the line at the last minute
- and the sword fish continues to drag me around the bay
- the fish starts to tire
- a crowd of people has gethered to watch
- i cannot remember the end of this dream

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream on *December 13th, 2008.*

Dream starts off as an underwater exploration thing. The submarine surfaces in a two storey warehouse where the lower levels are submerged and the upper level is not. There are several men who are exotic tatooists and they start drawing designs on the side of the submarine. On the upper level of the warehouse there are many young girls, including myself, and we are all dressed as ballerinas. An instructor arrives and gives us the task of putting out small fires that have appeared around the second floor. Water is provided on rolling carts that have buckets of water on them. When the fires are out the instructor divides the group of girls into two, saying that one group will go home while the other group will stay and learn how to dance, but I wake up before I learn which group I am in.

----------


## Sekhmet

This dream is from *December 22nd, 2008.*

I am in a ruined and abandoned building that looks like it used to be an office or conference center of some sort. I am hiding on the inside from "bad people" on the outside who I fear will try and force their way in if they see me. I scavenge materials from around the building to create a shelter for myself in the front of the building in a room that looks as if it was once a lobby. Most of the material is an old ripped up tent or peice of canvas that is coloured yellow, which I throw over a table that is leaning to one side. 

I hide myself inside my makeshift shelter to get away from three stray dogs that have suddenly appeared and are sniffing around and will not leave me alone. The biggest of the dogs, a black lab, forces its way into the tent and starts ripping it to shreads. The dog does not attack or threaten me in anyway but I grab it by the scruff of the neck and force it into a submissive position laying on its side. The dogs leave me alone after that and soon disappear.

Now that the tent is completely destroyed I gather together chairs and small tables to hide under even though I am aware that if anyone looks inside the building through the lobby windows that why will be able to see me. I notice shadows and shapes of people moving near or past the windows and freeze in terror. Then it happens. A man in a blue military uniform passes by a window and looks in. I try to hide myself behind a pile of furniture but he sees me and starts trying to bust the front door down, which I tried to barracade with a few chairs.

The man marches in and beelines to where I am hiding. He grabs me and ties me to a support pillar in the middle of the room. He uses a large bowie knife to cut off my shirt. He then foddles my breasts before raping me. A line of similarily dressed military men file into the building and do the same, one after another. They all ignore my screams of protest and terror.

A lone soldier dressed in green suddenly appears in the door way, weilding two handguns, and with lightning speed shoots all of the blue military men before they have a chance to retailiate. He then gently removes my shackles and carries me out of there. I do not know how long or how far we walked but he takes me into a lavish suite in a ritzy hotel and lays me on the bed. The hotel apparently has its own hospital and the soldier summons the hotel doctors to come and care for me. He dutifully waits outside my door on guard and carefully scrutinizes everyone who comes to the room. The soldier does not hesitate to kill anyone who he thinks is suspicious and the people he does kill happen to have blue military uniforms hidden under their doctor coats.

After a while the medical staff leaves and the soldier and I are alone. Despite being horribly brutalized I feel extremely grateful towards him and I lead him to the bed and we make passionate love to each other. The next day he is gone and I cannot find him even though I search every floor of the hotel. Indeed the hotel iteself is now devoid of all people and staff, even though all the lights are on and it looks as if it should be full of activity. I am alone and feel confused and abandoned.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream on *January 8th, 2009*.

The main character of this dream is Rosso the Crimson and she is in an newly built temple somewhere in a desert. She is still a Tsviet from Deepground and they are fighting alien looking creatures reminiscent of the Predator. 

The dream jumps ahead and it is now many years later. The temple is now ruined and looks as if it has been abandoned for hundreds of years. There are groups of people doing excavations in the area. Rosso is with Vincent Valentine telling him about the fighting that the she and the Tsviets engaged in there before, though she is recounting it as if it were a dream. As she is speaking what she is describing appears as a flashback with her words as a voiceover.

Rosso tells Vincent that she was commanded by Weiss to kill anyone she came across, alien or not, and to show absolutely no mercy. She gleefully fulfilled her orders, revelling in the bloodshed, until she came across two naked little girls in a courtyard in the center of the temple. They cower and cry in terror and she found that she could not bring herself to kill them. 

Back in the present Rosso tell Vincent that she does not remember what happened the the children, but being a homocidal Tsviet, she probably killed them. Vincent says that he doesn't think that is true, because the excavators have not found remains of any children, though they have dug up many alien skeletons, confirming most of Rosso's kill count. Many of the bodies are found buried in front of lion headed statues.

The dream flashback again, and Rosso is leading the little girls out of the temple. Three enemy aliens approach and move as if to attack. Before they can Rosso asks if there is a safe place to take the children, but aliens tell her not to bother because the little girls are dying anyway. The creatures tells Rosso that she should creamate their bodies and bury their remains in the desert. Rosso praises the three aliens for their wisdom before slaughtering them.

Back in the future Rosso again tells Vincent that she does not know the fate of the little girls, but Vincent again says that he does not think she killed them, citing again that lack of children's remains. Rosso fears that she did end up following the alien's advice and killed the girls somewhere out in the desert in which case their bodies would never be found. Vincent tells Rosso to stop believing in her fears.

The dream ends there. Yet another dream staring _Dirge of Cerberus_ characters. Hmm...

----------


## Sekhmet

This dream is from *April 10th, 2009*. I think it's pretty cool.

The dream starts off in a well organized, modern looking house that has an open concept kitchen/dinig room/living room combo. There are two old ladies having tea and an a man who looks like Tommy Chong who has the front of his shirt rolled inwardly half way up his abdomen. They are sitting in the living room part and I watch them with amusement because their behaviour is silly and spacey as if they were high on drugs or something. The old man gets up and leaves and the two old ladies go into the kitchen area which is elevated from the living room and dining areas.

I follow them and notice that the kitchen counters are covered with weather worn peices of driftwood, many of which are flat like serving trays.Upon the driftwood trays are an assortment of natual objects: bleached animal skulls and bones, pine cones, sea shells, dried flowers and feathers, and other such things. At the far end of the counter is a picture frame that has been decorated with leis an flower petals. The image in the picture is a smiling man who looks like a East Indian guru.

One of the old ladies take a white, ashy substance and smears three verticle lines on her forehead and then starts chanting in what sounds like Hindu and begins dancing wildly around the kitchen. I retreat down into the dining area to give her space but continue watching. The chanting old lady goes over to the other old lady (who is keeping pace with the chanting my clapping her hands) and blesses or shares energy with her with a sweeping motion from the front of her face to the top of her head and then down over the shoulders. 

I turn my attention away from the old ladies for a moment and notice a coffee table upon which are many hand-blown glass ornaments. I turn my attention to back to the dancing and chanting old lady and try to make sense of what she is saying. She is repeating "Nahm Devali, Om Devali" over and over again. As she is chanting she takes the white asht substance and smears a vertical line on the other old lady's forehead. 

Suddenly the living room and dining room area is full of people, dancing and socalizing casually. Since the wild dancing has stopped I go back up into the kitchen to the first old lady who has been chanting, but I have to squeeze by many of the people who have appeared. The old lady is waiting for me with a big smile on her face. Before I can say anything she introduced herself as a Jody with a "y." I tell her that my name is also Jodie, but it is spelled with an "ie." She laughs and says "Isn't that cool!?"

More people come into the house and I turn around to leave the kitchen, because it is becoming quite crowded, and see my mother at the bottom of the stairs, smiling at me. She looks very peaceful and content, but doesn't say anything. I wander around the crowded living area observing all the people and eventually notice an elderly Aboriginal man dressed as a Plains Indian Chief. I ask him if he can teach me how to bleach animal bones and he kindly and amusingly replies "Why don't you teach yourself?"

I understand that he means that I should not be afraid to try things out for myself and I thank him to which he responds with a big smile.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

August 29th, 2008

I am my winged white tigress and I am with Knuckles the Echidna at a crocodile sanctuary. At first we are in a forested area and I stab him violently with my claws, which attracts the attention of Archiemedes and the other fire ants. Afterwards Knuckles is still able to move, and we go inside the building were crocs are on every level and roaming around freely. 

I see a ghost and for a second I am scared but then joyfully accept the ghost and willing choose to see it as a Virgin Mary figure, which it does look like, even craddling a little baby. My fear is then transfered to the crocs which I expend a lot of energy trying to avoid.

Knuckles waits for me outside and I tell him that a horrible fear of mine would be ripped apart and eaten alive by crocs while still conscious of what's going on. Then I start flying around the trees surrounding the sanctuary before returning to where Knux is and giving him a ladybug shaped pin to give to his girlfriend Julie-Su. He throws it away and says that Julie-Su wouldn't be interested in such junk.

I leave him and started flying over the crocodile infested lake beyond the sanctuary and start teasing the crocs because I know I can out swim them, by dipping into the water quickly and then surfacing and flying out of their reach. I dive and fly for a while, having lots of fun, till I see a blimp floating by one egde of the lake. I start to follow it, but the dream ends because I wake up.

I used to read the Sonic the Hedgehog comic book years ago so I think that is where the characters in this dream came from.

----------


## Sekhmet

Non-lucid dreams in dark blue.
Lucid dreams in dark red.
Comments in black.

*INDEX for page 7*
August 31st, 2009 - Chun-li's Death and Resurrection.
August 24th, 2009 - Hide the Egg.
August 28th, 2009 - Parent's House, Little Bear and Crazy Neighbour.
September 13th, 2009 - Phil Guerrero and my brothers.
September 14th, 2009 - Stolen Bikes and Belly Dancing.
September 15th, 2009 - Training in Feudal Japan.
September 21st, 2009 - Saving Cats.
September 21st, 2009 - Dragged behind Car at Grandma's House.
September 21st, 2009 - Killing Cats.
October 14th, 2009 - Finding a Ring before a Medieval Wedding.
October 14th, 2009 - Construction Site on Steep Hill.
October 14th, 2009 - Personal Possessions Stolen at Slum Apartment.
September 26th, 2009 - The Wolf Pack.
October 28th, 2009 - Future of Chinese Overlords and Vampires.
December 5th, 2009 - Rainbow Serpents and the Underwater Contraption.
December 6th, 2009 - Rosso Searches for Shelke.
January 10th, 2010 - Ninjas at my Aunt's House.
January 12th, 2010 - Links Water Dungeon Adventure.
January 18th, 2010 - Samurai Jack and Kalima.
April 29th, 2010 - Apocalyptic Future Grocery Store.
April 29th, 2010 - Atka and the Mountain Tribe.
May 2nd, 2010 - Back in Geography Class.
May 4th, 2010 - The Dark Forest and the Wolf Man.
May 5th, 2010 - Rosso and the Rollerblading Goddess. 
May 6th, 2010 - Ry's party.



*"Chun-li's Death and Resurrection."*
I had this dream on *August 31, 2009*.

Dream starts off in an long, ancient hall with wood floors and stone pillars. One side is open to the sea and the other is a line of small alcoves. I am my Chinese dream incarnate Chun-li, and I am married to a causasian man and have to children, a girl and a boy. My mother, an elderly Chinese lady also lives with us. The boy is just a baby but the girl is about 11 or 12 I think. I am very responsive and emotional towards my family, and my whole existance revolves around fulfillling thier every need, which I am more than pleased to do. Despite our sparce, limited space we are happy, though we never go into the water because it is filled with giant and dangerous creatures that swim near the edges of the sea waiting to make a meal of anyone unfortunate enough to get to close to the edge or fall in.

My daughter and I are arguing about her aquarium full of frogs, but I cannot remember why. I trip on something and fall onto the aquarium, smashing it to peices, greatly upsetting my daughter. There is water and frogs all over the floor but I do not clean it up as my attention is drawn to my mother who has fallen to the floor as well, having had a heart attack. I wail and cry over her body as she dies. I am so overcome with grief that I collapse on my fallen mother and die too, leaving my much dependant family to fend for themselves.

The dream kind of fast forwards, but follows my husband and children. My husband is overwhelmed and unable to keep the home safe from sea creatures (which I was able to do somehow) and taking care of our children is a great burden on him. Two giant eel like sea creatures repeatedly attack the homestead, forcing my family to flee the narrow stone hall to an open plain nearby. A steep cliff juts out at the end of the hall and a great, leafless Birch Tree is at the center of semi-circle alcove in the cliff. 

Some time has passed and my husband is harried and absent minded and misplaces our son, while our daughter is somehow able to freely reach the high plateau at the top of the cliff and return at will. My husband finds our son stuck in the great Birch tree but doesn't know how to get him down. As he frantically tries to figure things out, he runs into two large men, one red haired and carrying a katana, and another tanned, dark-haired, muscular man carrying a large hammer-like weapon. My husband begs the men for assistance but they at first ignore him because they are attacked by the large eel like creatures that had been harassing my family before. The eels have been stalking my family and followed them from the ancient hall, unnoticed along the sea's edge.

Despite their large size and formidable weapons, the two men are unable to defeat the creature without the help of a female companion with whom they've been travelling. They call her in from the sidelines and it turns out to me, Chun-li, even though I am supposed to be dead. I appear alive, but I am cool, calculated and stoic. I am unresponsive to my husband and daughter's cries of surprise and if I recognize the members of my family I do not show it.

I have either a long thin sword like an epee or a silver magic wand and just by waving it in the direction of the eels I can give them a horrendous electrical shock, which does not kill them, but drives them away. I am unconcerned of the baby boy stuck in the tree and leave my large male companions to deal with it while I walk away, unemotionally. My male companions soon follow and leave my shocked and perplexed family behind.

Several years have passed and my male companions and I return to the great Birch tree area by the sea's edge. My husband and children are still there, but just as before I do not acknowledge them. My son has grown up and is in his early teens, while my daughter has not aged at all for some reason. My husband also looks the same though his is thinner and more visibly frazzled. My travelling companions and I are on some sort of mission which has led us back to this area, and we briefly make an excursion to the great plains on the plateau above, where my family now lives (where I see my daughter flying a red kite but I ignore her) before having to venture back into the ancient stone hall from the beginning of the dream. My son and daughter refuse to let me out of their lives again, even though I am still unresponsive to their needs, and they follow us into the hall. Reluctantly my timid, harried husband follows.

There are several encounters with the giant eels, and though I still act stoicly, I also go out of my way several times to save my children from danger. That convinces them that I do remember them and still care somehow and they pledge never to leave my side. I do not repond to their declaration, but they are no longer bothered by my unresponsiveness. 

At some point my two large male companions disappear, as does my husband. I pass through the old hall where I used to live and for the first time since "returning to life" I show some response to the environment around me, especially when we come to the alcove where my daughter's aquarium had been. The floor is still wet and there is broken glass everywhere, as if the mess was still fresh and had never been cleaned up, but where the frogs had fallen before now there are tiny stone statues in the shape of the amphibians. The frogs having turned to stone has something to do with my daughter not aging, but I don't know exactly what the connection is and neither do my children.

We travel pass the former homestead and come to a covered deck like area that is open to the sea. A final battle of sorts is fought with the giant eels but this time my children are able to help me. They have somehow acquired minature versions of the katana and hammer that my previous travelling companions carried. When the eels are dispensed and my children jumping up and down and celebrating wildly, I enter another hall that goes to what looks like a vast furniture store, though it is empty of people, dimly lit, and the furniture is all covered in dust. On a table on the far side of the store there is a bowl full of smarties and chocolate chips, which I start stuffing into my pockets. I can hear my children looking for me and for some reason this fill me with apprehension.

My children find me and ask what I am doing to which I reply nothing, even though I continue to gather candies and put them in my pocket. My children continue to watch me and the dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

This dream is from *August 24th, 2009*.

I have large golden wings on my back and I am flying around some tall, ritzy appartment buildings. The city below me looks like downtown Miami as there is a road and an ocean to one side, and the buildings on the other. I have a white and brown-speckled egg with me which is about the size of an ostrich egg, maybe a little bigger. I hold it tight to my chest as I fly around.

I am going from building to building trying to find an empty apartment in which I can hide my egg. I am also trying to avoid being seen by both the normal humans living in the apartment buildings and some dark bat-winged creatures that are following me. Some how I know that the creatures want to hurt me and my egg.

While I can back and forth with ease, I cannot fly higher than the tallest appartment building as some invisible force keeps pushing me down. I keep wanting to land on the rooves of the taller buildings to rest and get my bearings, but reaching the tops is difficult not only because of the invisible force but also because the dark creatures might see me.

In several instances, I smash the glass doors or windows on balconies of apartments that look unoccupied, but the noise usually attracts the attention of the bat monsters or humans and I have to flee. I do eventually break into an apartment without being noticed and I wrap my egg in two towels, a pale pink one and a green one, and I place it in the bathtub.

I sneak out of the apartment and can see the bat creatures circling nearby so I fly down to the ground, retract my wing (so they disappear into my back) and try to blend in with people at a pool side bar. My ruse seems to work and the bat monsters fly away towards the ocean.

I sit at a four person table where a man and woman are sitting and take a sip of a drink that is on the table in front of me. A male voice behind me says that "you're in the wrong seat" or something and I get up and move to the chair on the opposite side of the table. Now that I am facing the man who was sitting behind me I see that it is a tall, muscular man dressed as Batman (or Batman himself), who stands tall and spreads his cape out wide. 

He looks angry but I am not scared that he has anything to do with the bat creatures before but instead because I took a sip of his drink.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

*August 28th, 2009*.

In this dream I am living back at my mom and dad's house,I am in my old bedroom and it is the morning of my birthday. My dad and brother wake me up like it's the first day of school. Dad says that it is his last day off before he has to go back to work (even though he is retired in real life). For some reasons he says this twice.

My brother give me some music CDs and three DVD versions of the same movie, which is a back to school comedy. He puts one of the DVDs on and turns the volume up loud to wake me up. They leave and I groggily get up and notice, against one of the walls in my room, neatly wrapped presents are stacked in a big pile to the ceiling. 

I try to turn off the t.v my but instead of shutting it off, the power button only turns the volume up louder. None of the buttons on the t.v seem to work properly and I am tired and frustrated but I eventually figure out to turn off the DVD player instead. Somehow, this fixes the t.v. and I can finally turn it off.

I crawl back into bed and have a dream where the cartoon character *Little Bear* and his father are walking through a forest. They are both carring hunting rifles. They talk about morality and ethics in mainstream religion (specifically Christianity, I think) but from a "bear's point of view" until they come upon a clearing and see a human male chopping down a large, healthy looking tree. Father Bear shoots the man dead and Little Bear makes a remark about all the blood. Father Bear tells his son (cub?) that the killing was justified on religious grounds because the man was defiling the forest, or something like that.

I wake up from the dream within a dream finally get out of bed. I look out the window and see the neighbour (with whom my father has a real life feud) tearing up the front lawn with his car. He is driving in big circles and leaving deep muddy marks.

I get dressed and head outside. The neighbour and his car are gone, but the lawn is still ruined. My dad is outside standing in front of three fold out table upon which are many short sleeved t-shirts. The make and style of the shirts are all the same, but each shirt is a different colour. The entire spectrum of the rainbow is represented. My dad's attention is drawn to the shirts, though he does acknowledge me when I first come outside, but he doesn't seem to notice the sorry state of our front lawn.

Dad starts to talk to me about something but I can no longer remember what and I woke up soon afterwards anyway.

----------


## Sekhmet

Had this dream early this morning (September 13th, 2009).

I dreamed I was back at my parent's house, watching t.v in the living room. Even though the dream takes place in the present, former host Phil Guerrero was back working for YTV. He was doing some art projects or something which he was promoting on the channel and briefly joked about the recession and times being so tough that he had to back to work.

One of the projects was a mideval knights tale which Phil said Marvel Comics was interested in. The panels he was presenting were crudely drawn storyboards for either introduction stories for the main characters, of which there were four, or segments of a pilot episode. The last panel Phil showed was very dynamic and had the main characters in a vertical line, with their knightly powers represented in colours that surrounded them as an aura, and with golden wings which sprang from their armor. The colour sequence from top to bottom was yellow, orange, red, and green.

The program ends and I turn off the t.v and sit in the dark for a while. I get up and go into the kitchen and in the dark (all the lights are off and it is night) I walk into a racing bicycle sitting in the middle of the floor. I recognize the bike as belong to one of my brothers and I begin to search the house because I previously believed I was alone in the house.

I head towards the bedrooms and see the younger of my older brothers walking out of my old bedroom. I am kind of suspicious but instead of confronting him I just ask if he had just came home from work. He replies that he has been here for a while but I am still under the impression that he is up to no good because I know that he has no business in my bedroom.

I still don't know how to confront him and I go into mom and dad's bedroom and fall asleep on their bed. The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I cannot exactly remember the beginning of this dream but there was something about some former friends of mine being with me over at my parent's house (though we were still friends apparently in the dream). There were some things about food in the fridge and stuff but there was also some stolen dirt bikes that kept appearing outside of the garage. Also, I kept locking all the doors from the inside of the house but they kept mysteriously unlocking themselves and I was afraid that the person(s) who were dumping the stolen bikes outside would get into the house and steal things from me. I was also afraid that I would be blamed for all of the stolen bikes.

The dream kind of changes and I am still in my parent's house but I am planning a wedding or something with a handsome young man who happens to be living with me. I am very shy and when I hear the doorbell ring I hide instead of answering the door, fearing that if the person who was outside saw me that they would not leave.

For some reason I find a goose living in the food closet and she has laid some eggs that are almost ready to hatch. Actually some do hatch but for some reason I do not think the baby geese are ready to be born and I put them back into their broken egg shells which then magically reform into complete eggs.

Just then a large group of people and arrive at the door and start urging me to join them outside. At first I try not to be seen, but that doesn't work so then I try making many excuses like I'm too busy, I don't have time, I can't handle the stress etc. but the group leader (an adult man with dark curly hair) keeps insisting that I join them on their excursion. They are all going somewhere but they will not tell me where until I agree to go along. I hurriedly shut off the computer and tidy up a few things around the house and follow them. 

We end up walking for a while and come across a house that has recently been completely rebuilt. David Suzuki is standing on the sidewalk telling us about how dangerous and unenvironmental the old house was and then gives us a tour of the new house and points out how efficient the new one is. There are some parts of the old house that have been reused for the new one (including a chain link fence that has stained glass embedded between the wire) and I say something to Dr. Suzuki about how cool it was that some of the art history of the old house was preserved. He nods in agreement. As the group and I are walking away from the house, I notice that windows of neighbouring houses have bullet holes in them. 

The group and I end up at a store selling veils and belly dancing clothing and I look around but don't really take interest in anything. The rest of the group are trying on clothes and belly dancing (even the men) to drumming that eminates from somewhere. I find a long veil that is black in the back and turquoise in the front and is decorated with white and silver gems. I put it on and start dancing slowly to the drumming, which I can still hear in my head as I write this out, (ta da ta dum - repeated over and over again).

Behind me a friend I have not seen since public school (Carolina from El Salvador) appears and comments that she cannot believe what she is seeing, refering to me dancing.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream on *September 15th, 2009*.

I am travelling with a male companion who has short black hair and is a sorceror of sorts. His name starts with an "M" but I can't remember his actual name from the dream. I am a sword fighter and the two of us are travelling the world to learn new skills to compensate the things we already know. In other words, M is trying to find someone to teach him close combat skills and I am seeking to learn magic. M and I have learned all we can from each other and need to find external sources to teach us more. 

We are Japan during the feudal era and are both dressed in Japanese inspired treveller's clothing. We are walking along a cobblestone path through a forest towards some early Edo period buildings that we can see ahead of us. It seems as if everything is in technicolor. It is night but the stars shine so brightly that it is not dark at all. The tree leaves are in magesntas and purples and everything with color is very vivid.As we get closer to the buildings we come to a fork in the road and we meet two young women, a young man dressed as a monk and his pet, a small flying orange fox, who are coming down the other path and heading towards the same buildings that we are. 

M and I tell the other people that we are looking for someone to teach us. One of the young woman tells us that they are going to see their sensei and we cantag along if we want. We follow them to the largest of the buildings, a shrine on the edge of what seems to be a small village. The inside of the shrine is like a large cave. There are three large stone platforms (two on each side and one in the middle) that rise above what looks like a lake of glowing red lava below, but it does it smell like sulfur, so I wasn't sure what it was at first. 

On the center platform is a large Spirit or God. He is wearing royal looking kimonos underneath samurai armor. He has long white hair and beard and pale purple coloured skin. He introduced himself as "Akashi" and before M and I can tell him why we've come, he tells us that we have different paths to follow for our training that that we will have to seperate. This upsets both M and I because up until this point we have always done our training together. 

Akashi tells M to follow the group of people we met on the cobblestone path, for they are all trained in close combat and can teach him much, but I am to stay with Akashi because my training is going to be harder and longer. The Spirit God produces a fist size blue stone that is reminiscent of a outline of a pair of lips and with a wave of his hand it grows to in size until it is as large as me. I am bound with magic rope to it and M gets upset to see me tied up. Akashi says that while bound to the blue stone I will not become uncomfortable, hungry or tired, and that he is going to send me into another dimension where time passes much more quickly. There I will be able to observe and learn from other spirits for what will be an equivalent of many months, though only three days will pass in the physical world.

Akashi opens a portal to the other dimension and the blue stone to which I am tied floats through. When the portal closes, Akashi instructs M to follow the group back into the forest where he can observe them fighting monsters and demons and says by the end of the three days M will have the same level of combat skills as they. 

Three days pass and M and the group return to the shrine and find Akashi fighting some demons who have forced their way into the physical realm from another dimension. The group helps the Spirit God fight off the demons but when it is all over Akashi tells them that he expended a lot of power fighting the demons and he now does not have the energy to retrieve me from the dimension he sent me to. M says that he has lots of magic power to spare, since he didn't use it while combat training, and offers it for Akashi's use. The Spirit God absorbs M's power and sends the small flying fox into the small portal opening. The flying fox chews off the ropes binding my hands and feet then magically grows to the size of a lion so that I can ride on his back. 

Some of the spirits that I had been observing and learning from all those months try to follow us through the portal but Akashi tries to stop them. They become angry and attack the fox and I before we are all the way through and try to drag us back into their dimension. M and the group help them fight them back while Akashi sits back and watches approvingly. Akashi then closes the portal and gathers us all on the center platform where praises us all for our skills.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the first dream I had on September 21st, 2009.

Dream starts off with me walking along a country road just outside of my home town of London, Ontario. It is pitch black night and I cannot see anything yet in the dream I am familliar with the area and can find my way in the dark. About half a mile from the city limits is a no-kill cat shelter which sets out live traps to capture stray cats along the highway. It is to these traps that I am heading because in the dream I saw one of them with a cat in it during the daytime and I am going to rescue the cat. It is a Saturday and because the shelter is closed on the weekends the cat will have to stay in the trap until Monday - which I think is cruel and I already have a cat at home so I am confident, and more than happy, to have another cat. And because the traps are so close to the edge of the city, where I live, I can walk to them in a short amount of time. Because it is not too cold of a night I set out wearing only my pajamas and running shoes.

When I get to the no-kill shelter (which sits on a small incline next to the hightway) there is a single porch light on the outside which offers a little illumination but otherwise I spend a lot of time having to feel around with my hands because it is so dark. I eventually find the trap I am looking for and rescue the cat. I put the cat into my sleeved t-shirt and tuck it into my pajama bottoms so the cat will not fall out. (I have a cat carrier at home and I do not know why I did not bring it with me). The cat is fairly complacent as it does not fight or scratch me and only wants to stick its head out of the t-shirt neck hole to breathe or look around. I start walking back towards the city but I soon here a car coming and I scramble up the ridge and hide by laying down in a ditch at the top of the ridge. I am afraid that if someone saw me outside along the country road at night that they would call the police and I would get in trouble. 

The car passes and I continue on my way again. I come across another of the live traps near an overpass and realize that there is another cat in it. I rescue the cat and put it in my shirt and start on my way. Again I can hear a car coming and I hind under the overpass to avoid being seen, though I am eager to get home becuase it has become ackward to carry two cats in my shirt, not because they are fighting me or themselves, but because they both want to stick their heads out of the shirt hole and there is only space for my own neck and one of the cats. I am worried that the cat stuck at the bottom of the shirt will be hurt by the other cat ontop or will suffocate. I hurry on my way and reach the city limits in no time. Unlike in real life, the city urbanized immediately past the city limits sign and there is a small park that covers one block, a gas station and convienience store on the next block, followed by town houses and three storey apartment buildings. After some houses on the fourth block are some more three storet apartments on the fifth block and it is there that I live.

Unfortunately outside one of the houses on the fourth block are two guard dogs who live in cages that they can escape from when intruders are present - or to pester people walking along the sidewalk. The dogs, one large and on puppy pitbulls, start chasing me because they can smell the cats, which start to freak out inside my shirt, and I have to run. It starts raining quite hard. I am forced to run past my apartment and too a friend's place because I know they will be home and awake at this time of night and will be able to let me in quickly. It turns out that she is standing on the sidewalk outside of her apartment, in the rain. She quickly lets me inside. I don't know the young woman in real life but in the dream we are good friends. In her apartment I get to see the cats for the first time since being out of the dark and I discover that the bigger one is completely black with yellow eyes like my cat at home while the other is a a smaller, thinner spotted calico with brown eyes. I wait for a while to make sure the dogs are gone then head home. Some how I have acquired another cat which I have to hold in my arms because there is no more room in my shirt.

At my apartment I discover that the third cat is another yellow eyed black cat and for some reason I believe that the two black cats I found are related to my cat (Zrinyi) and they are all brothers and sisters. I find some extra food dishes, put them out and fill them with food. I also find another bin to put some extra cat litter in and put that out also. To my surprise the four cats get along very well, even with Zrinyi, who has never been fond of other cats before. I leave my apartment and head back towards my friend's place. It is still raining but it has slowed down and become softer and I am still in my wet pajamas but it doesn't bother me. The sun begins the rise and the sky lightens a little.

I walk past a small strip mall and in the parking lot I see the spotted calico cat I found before in the parking lot, but instead of having two brown eyes it seems to have one single green eye in the middle of it's face. Even though it looks like a cyclops I know it is the same cat as before and I wonder who the heck it got out of my apartment. When I first approatch it the cat runs away but all I have to do is crouch down and use soft words to coax it back to me. When I pick it up the cat blinks and its single green eye disappears and the two brown eyes return. I am perplexed for a bit but hurry home because I fear the other cats have escaped like this one did. Thankfully they have not and I put the spotted calico down and it goed over to one of the food dishes and begins munching away happily. I find the three black cats curled up on my bed contentedly sleeping together which adds further credence to my believe that they are all related.

Even though it is still raining and not completely daylight yet I set back out with the intent to check the live cat traps again because for some reason I believe that I will find more cats there. This time I take the cat carrier with me but I am still in my pajamas. I try to sneak quickly past the houses with the pitbulls but no-joy. I can hear police car sirens in the backround as the little dog merely barks at me but the bigger on bites me on the hand. I run a bit and the dogs eventually turn back towards their home. It stops raining when I am at the intersection of the convienence store and the small park when I look down to my left and see two police cars parked down the street. I get spooked and turn back but hesitate because I don't want to run into the dogs again. I consider for a moment what to say to the police if they stop me before starting towards the country side again.

Suddenly there is a lot of people in the streets as I walk pas the small park. I am crossing one road when I city bus comes out of nowhere and nearly misses me. I see a large sign on the edge of the park with a bus schedual on it and go over to see if any buses go down the road where the cat traps are but because none do I start on my way again. I am at the last intersection before the countryside and can hear a car radio playing "We Will Rock You: by Queen and notice that a lot of people on the side walk are singing along. I am crossing the intersection when I see a moving van that has precariously stacked trailers, one on top of the other, seven high. 

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the second dream I had on September 21st, 2009.

I am at Grandma Currie's house though it is somewhat distorted on the inside. It is winter and everything outside is covered in snow at first. Inside the house are my cousins Summer, Bailey, Keelan and Caleb as they appeared about a decade or so ago. Grandma Currie is there, as well as my parents, brother Ryan and Aunt Beth. For some reason Grandma Carelsa is also with Aunt Estelle. My family still owns the 1986 Westfalia (now sold) and it is parked outside.

The inside of grandma's house is distorted and everything is shaded in pale blue colours. At first there is discussion among the adults about where everyone is going to sleep because there are not enough beds. I suggest to dad that I would not mind sleeping in the Westfalia if he hooked it up to the house to work the heater. The convesation changes and I lose interest and go and see my cousins Sumer and Keelan. They are upset because even though there are two computers in the house, neither one have sufficient internet capabilities for their satisfaction. One doesn't connect at all and the other is extremely slow having only a dial-up connection. 

There is a meal being served and my cousin Caleb asks me to get a can of soda pop from the basement for Grandma Carelsa. I go downstairs and in an alcove in the stairwell is a pop machine selling a variety of sodas including a lemon flavored one. There is a small picture of a loonie near the change slot and I assume that this how much currency I need. Because I don't have any money I go back to Caleb and tell him so. He becomes upset and insults my stupidity because family members don't need to pay. I return to the machine and get a lemon soda and take it to my Grandma Carelsa, who is sitting in the distorted living room with Grandma Carelsa. I get the sense that they are watching t.v. yet I cannot see a t.v. in the room which is weird. 

Nighttime is approaching the the issue of where everyone is going to sleep arises once again. Again I tell my dad that I wouldn't mind sleeping in the Westfalia if there isn't any room in the house but he tells me to stop being ridiculous. Mattresses and roll-out beds are placed on the floors throughout the house, three specifically in the basement. At first there is some confusion on whether I or my cousin Caleb is going to sleep on one of the matresses while my brother and one of my other cousins take the other two. Instead of discussing it Caleb just lays down on the mattress he wants and goes to sleep, while my brother and other cousin do the same to the last two mattresses. They won't even consider what I think or want and I am then left to sleep on the solid floor because all the other beds in the house are taken.

The dream distorts and the basement opens up to a hilly forest area in the midst of fall or winter, but there is not snow. The tress are bare of leaves and there are none on the ground. It is cold. At the bottom of a nearby hill my Aunt Estelle's car is parked and because the three mattresses in the basement are occupied, my aunt says that she will get me a sleeping bag from the trunk of her car. The sleeping bag is dark blue and zips up all the way to my head.

I crawl in it to sleep but notice my aunt returning to her car. She doesn't want it parked at the bottom of the hill and wants to move it somewhere else. She starts driving and the sleeping bag I am in gets dragged behind her by the foot end. I cannot see how the sleeping bag is attactched but I am terrified because the zipper is stuck and I cannot get out. My aunt starts driving very fast and circling aroung a very bumpy area of the forest. There are no roads so she is constantly driving over roots sticking out of the ground as well as rocks and sudden inclines or declines. Through my pain and terror I realize the forest we are in is at Lake Whittaker, the trailer park my parents go to every weekend in the summer. (I used to go as well when I was a kid.) 

After a long time my aunt exits the forest and finally parks her car at the top of the hill which is somehow outside of my Grandma Currie's house. Aunt Estelle goes inside without noticing me still trapped in the sleeping bag behind her car badly injured. My cries of pain finally rouse my parents but they don't believe me at first what happened when I try to tell them. They become upset and demand I get inside but I cannot because I have two broken legs as well as an assortment of other injuries. Only after examining me do my parents finally believe me, but rather than sympathy they seem upset that they have to go out of their way to deal with me and call and ambulance.

I cannot remember any more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the third dream I had on September 21st, 2009.

I am at Lake Whittaker, the trailer park my parents go to every weekend in the summer. The park looks as it did as I remember it when I used to go there regularily with my parents when I was younger. My parents and I are in our old 1986 Westfalia and are parked down the hill, a few lots away from our actual trailer in a lightly forested area. The forest is similar to the one my aunt was dragging me through in the previous dream. Many of the lots surrounding the one we are on are occupied and everyone is inside their trailers or cars because there is a large brown bear on the loose.

The creature is going from lot to lot roaring and scratching and shaking the trailers like it is trying to get in. When it comes to our Westfalia my dad tries to put it in reverse and drive away but the bear has no problem grabbing onto the vehical and keeping us in one spot. It shakes the van violently and almost flips it over before losing interest and walking over to another trailer and attacking it. Several men, including my father, sneak out of their vehicles and quietly make their way over to a creak to the left of where we are. There are men handing out semi-automatic weapons to kill the bear. Many people are armed and head back towards the lots where the bear was causing trouble but it is now no where in sight. I am relieved because, even though I was scared, I did not want to see one of nature's creature be injured or killed. 

Some time has passed and the trailer park is still trying to recover from the bear attack. Trailers, vehicles and trees have been badly damaged and many peopler are still trying to clean up their lots and repair the damage done to their property. I am at the park by myself now as my parents and the Westfalia are gone. I am walking from lot to lot looking for large peices of wood, either as fuel for a fire or peices large enough to carve. I come across a lot where a medium sized, grey barked tree has been felled and a man who looks like a young Steve Smith (Red Green) is cutting it into sections. Beside his trailer lot is a cemetary containing small gravestones dating from recent times back to hundreds of years. The graveyard is surrounded by a low iron fence and much of it is covered in autumn leaves that have fallen to the ground. I look around a bit before I start helping the man section the tree but I have a small hatchet while he has a chainsaw.

The man's wife, a portly woman with short blond hair lights a coleman stove and cooks up some hotdogs. Many people come to eat but the woman doesn't offer the food freely and people have to pay. Apparently many people in the trailer park are starving because they haven't been able to get their own food because they have been too busy trying to make repairs their lots, or as the case with many of them, for some reason they do not know how to cook. I realize that I myself am very hungry but only have small change on me and cannot afford a hotdog. The dream gets blurry and I cannot remember a bit but there is someone about me freely giving what change I have to the lady, but not getting a hot dog, but not being bothered by it.

Because I am starting to stave I decide to go fishing in the lake. I stand on the shore at the boat launch and try to catch some fish, even small crappies because I am so hungry. Three or four people come down to where I am to watch me fish, hoping that I will give them some of my catch. I do catch three small fish and take them back to my trailer to skin and cook, but because I am not the greatest at preparing fish and because they are so small I do not get much meat off of them and what meat I have I give to some of the starving people in the park because they cannot fend for themselves and I feel bad for them.

I am starting to feel delerious because of lack of food and manage to capture three or four black cats that I noticed appear around my trailer. I calmly capture them, knock them on the back of the head to kill them (like you would with a fish) and start skinning them like I would a fish. After skinning them and cooking the cats I eat my fill of meat and have enough to share with some other hungry people. In the back of my mind I am appalled at what I have done, but another part of my mind thinks that it was okay to kill and eat the cats because I was starving. I do not feel too upset though at what I have done but I remember wishing that things could have turned out differently.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the first dream I had on October 14th, 2009.

I am in a medieval castle with grey stone walls. I am a princess of some sort and I have just arrived with my fiancé prince. It is the day before are wedding and we are shown to different rooms on opposite sides of the castle after we arrive. When I have finished putting away my things in my room in the tallest tower I go back down to the main floor and have a look around. The main floor is bustling with servants and people running around preparing for the wedding. I am able to walk around without many people noticing or bothering me.

Later that night I am in my room just laying down to sleep when I hear something outside my window. I go over to the window but there is nothing there. For the first time I notice the courtyard of the castle which is a lush and beautiful garden. I take off my night clothes and put on a simple dress and cloak overtop and sneak through the halls of the castle and out into the garden. I am careful that no one sees me, not even the few guards who are patrolling the halls. The castle and garden are illuminated only by the full moon. 

I don't know why I feel drawn to the garden but I sense that there is something here for me. I walk through the carefully tended isles and come across a beautiful archway that is covered in red roses. I see something silver shining in the moonlight on the ground and find a ring. I immediately recognize it as a ring that once belonged to my mother (in the dream, not in real life) whom died when I was very young. I am perplexed but excited that I have found her ring. The design on it is of a bird of prey spreading it's wings perced over a circular design which I guess is supposed to represent the Earth. The ring is very old and the design seems to be faded.

I suddenly hear someone walking through the garden towards me and turn arround and see my fiancé prince followed by several guards. He seems upset and tells me that he raised the alarm when he found me missing from my room in the tower. I briefly think it is strange that the prince came to my room in the middle of the night but do not question it out loud. I show him the ring I found by the prince is uninterested and has me escorted back to my room by the guards, which are then posted outside my door so that I cannot leave.

The dream skips to the next day after the wedding (which took place in the garden courtyard) and I am walking around asking high ranking officials and guests if they know anything about my mother, who I am convinced was once at this castle because I found her ring here. No one knows anything. I sense that the prince is becoming annoyed with my fascination with the mother's ring and not the giant diamond ring he put on my finding during the wedding ceremony. The prince absolutely forbids me to wear my mother's ring but does allow me to carry it around with me.

I cannot remember anything more from this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the second dream I had on October the 14th, 2009.

I am a young girl (about 12 or 13 years old) in the middle ages and I come to a rural town as an orphan. I am able to find work as a servant girl for the royal family at a site where a large building is being constructed, which I think is going to be a grand hall or a cathedral or something. The town and building under construction sit at the bottom of a steep hill upon which sits a small fortress. Most of my first day at work is spent moving tools and peices of wood between site workers, which are all older men. On my second day on the job I meet a young girl and boy who are about my age and who also work at the construction site. We become friends and work together so that are jobs are easier and get done faster.

One night however the three of us are still working after the sun has set and all of the construction workers have gone home. I am trying to find some specific tools and come across a weapons cache of crossbows and traditional archery bows. I also notice a covered stairwell is being built from the back of the building under construction to the fortress at the top of the hill. In the middle of the hill is a small unfinished building set to one side of the unfinished stone stairs. I don't know why I have never noticed these constructions before but decide to explore a little. I convince my two friends to come with me. At the unfinished building in the middle of the hill I climb up to what will be the second floor because I saw something big moving around which I think is a racoon or a bat or something. When I get up there I discover that it is a Great Horned Owl, which looks at me for a few moments before flying away.

The dream suddenly changes and it is no longer Medieval times but I am still on a construction site on a steep hill with two friends. The environment now looks like modern San Francisco and my friends and I are waiting for a bus or trawley car at night. There is alot of running around and trying to find stuff for a while but I cannot remember anything more from this dream because the memory of it has faded too much.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the third dream I had on October 14th, 2009.

I am living in an one storey apartment building that has small apartments with only two or three appliances. My apartment is situated in one corner of the building at the back. Across the hall is a storage closet that is supposed to be the common storage for all the residence in the building. There is something about a roomate living with me and he is upset that I bring a stray dog home with me one day. The dog is a brown weiner dog and I gave him a funny name in the dream, but I cannot remember what it is now.

I am friends with some of my neighbours and they are woman of North American Aboriginal decent and they are always pushing around their young children in baby strollers. One day I am at the common storage room looking for some money and a gun I had left there but diescovered that all my stuff had been stolen. I chide myself and think that I should have known better because the storage slots don't have locks on them, though I could have sworn that I could trust the other residents of the apartment building because I knew them all.

While I am still looking for my stolen things in the storage room two of my neighbours pushing baby strollers show up and tell me that they too have had things stolen from them. I invite them over to my apartment and we all try to figure out who the thief is or something but the dream becomes fuzzy and I cannot remember any more.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream on *September 26, 2009*

I am walking through the neighbouring backyards towards my parent's house. As I get closer to my parent's backyard I see that there is a large, suspended wooden and rope bride that goes back into a vast forest behind their house. The forest is like the one that existed there when I was a kid but this one isn't small and continues far out into horizon, what would in reality the rest of the city, now untouched wilderness. The day is bright and warm and their is a clear blue sky. It is close to the end of summer and some of the trees are starting to change colour and drop their leaves.

At the foot of the bridge is a pack of wolves play fighting with each other. They are not small but seem not quite adults yet. There are about five or six wolves and they are wide varieties of colours. One wolf is almost completely white except for a patch of black on his face and left side. One wolf is completely black. One wolf is kind of brownish grey and the rest were grey and white. I have the sense that there are several species of wovles present, but they run and play together as if they were one pack, one family.

A few of the wolves take notice of me but do not approach or make any hostile gestures but seem nervous. I think that it is so cool that not only is there an endless forest behind my parent's house but there are wolves living in it. The wolves stop playing and gather into a circle with their heads pointing in. I hear one of them say something in a strange mix of wolf growls and human speech, but the sound wasn't horrible nor hard on the ears. It was almost musical. When he is done talking all the wolves look up at me, then back at themselves, then back at me (which kind of freaks me out a little) before suddenly turning towards the bridge and running along it into the forest. 

Almost at the same time many people arrive with cameras and binoculors, from around front of my parent's house, and ask where they can find a newly released pack of wolves. They are tourists and they want to see the wolves in their new home. I suddenly feel very protective of the wolves and demand that the people get out of my backyard. I feel that they will not be able to survive if tourists are allowed to disturb their privacy all year round. I have the overpowering urge to run down the bridge and try to catch up with the wolf pack. I do not get on the bridge right away but wait until all the tourists are gone. I do not want any one to follow me. When it is safe I start running along the bridge and it twists and turns through the thick forest. I run for some time but do not seem to get tired no matter how fast or far I run, but running on the bridge is difficult because it sways and rocks quite a bit and I do not want to fall off of it (even though it is suspended, it actually is not that far off the ground). After a while a small clearing appears and the suspended bridge comes to and end at a small wooden stair that leads down to the ground and to a wooden boardwalk that continues on into the forest. My unlimited endurance disappears and it is now very tiring to follow this path. I continue on along the boardwalk anyway and as I walk I pass or am passed by all sorts of people dressed for autumn hiking. 

I suddenly become aware this forest is a national park. The wolves being reintroduced is a big deal or something because it is the first project of it's time (to reintroduce wolves into the wild so far south in Ontario) but the reason why most of my home town has disappeared and been replaced with a forest is not revealed in the dream and I am confused as to why the edge of the national park is literally in my backyard. Why is it so close to the edge of the city? I walk for a while and the boardwalk comes to an end. A well worn path in the earth continues on for a bit before splitting into two directions at the bottom of a steep hill. The path leading right circles around the hill along a marshy lake or pond. The left path is straight up the steep hill and over. I choose the path on the left because there are less people on it and it seems to lead back into the nature reserve. I am still hoping that I can find the wolves, though I start to feel that I am doing exactly what I want to save them from: constant disurbance of their privacy. I come to at what I first thought was a clearing but turned out to be the sudden end of the forest. I walk out into a parking lot for visitors to the national park. The sun is begging to set.

The parking lot circles around the north park of the park and comes to an octangular tower, beyond which is a soccer field and a rose garden combination. There are many people standing around a fountain in the right side of the field. The fountain is covered with a rose bush that has large, bright red roses on it. The vividness and beauty of the roses seems to contrast the unusually large black thorns hiding underneath the flowers. I walk through the feild and on the other side is a street with houses along it. I see the pack of wolves running up the street towards an overpass that has a large drainage pipe that leads along the ground back into the nature reserve.

I try to catch up with the wolves but they run into the drainage pipe. The wolf that is white with black patches watches me for a moment, like he is waiting for me to catch up before taking off into the pipe as well. I reach and enter the drainage pipe and find that there is ankle deep water and debris. I cannot see the end of the tunnel but parts of it are lit up by light shining through sewer grates along the top. The dream becomes fuzzy and I do not remember exiting the pipe but somehow I end up in the forest behind my parent's house near the suspended wood and rope bridge. 

I run along it again, and when it reverts to a path through the forest, this time it leads to an field beside a large cliff. On the side of the cliff is a glass display case containing a minature representation of a city which is labelled "Old London."

I cannot remember anymore of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

I had this dream on *October 28th, 2009*


Dream starts off as a horror film like with a group of teens trying to escape and outwit a serial killer who looks like a scarecrow weilding a large scythe. The area it takes place is on a traintrack bridge over a wide river. Some teens are able to survive while others are killed. I am one of those lucky enough to survive. Near the end of the sequence various cartoon characters start appearing.

The dream changes and it is now the future. It is after a big war which has devatated most of the human race. The Chinese have taken over and now rule the world. Everyone who is not Chinese is a prisoner or a fugitive. The dream landscape is similar to the previous sequence with a large traintrack bridge over a wide river but now there is a palace built in the middle of the river where the Chinese leaders gather to enforce their rule. From the inside this structure looks like a mall or something and it has huge glass windows and pools filled with humanoid aquatic monsters.

Fugitive humans try to live in the wilderness surrounding the river but the aquatic monsters controlled by the Chinese contantly attack. Despite the low human population, the technology that survived the war is quite advanced. There are laser weapons and flying vehicles, as well as roofless transportation units that still utilize the train tracks across the bridge.

Many of the people who live as fugitives are elderly or children. I am my Chinese dream incarnate Chun-li and I am living with some fugitives trying to help them escape capture and survive. Because I am Chinese many of the fugitives do not trust me. I am vaguely aware that I am in a dream and in some instances I can fly, though I do not gain full control of my actions or surroundings. The ability to fly comes and goes at random.

It is night and I am sneaking into the River Palace to find something for the fugitives, though I do not know what. First I have to cross the river and I there is much debris in the river, though I do see a few old boats tied up to large poles sticking up in the water. I get into one boat but is has a hole in it and begins sinking quite rapidly. Before it goes completely under I am able to paddle over to another boat and get in it. I can't seem to untie this one but a raft floats by and I jump on it. I begin paddling the raft but notice that it is starting to deflate. I am able to paddle over to what looks like a glass picnic table and use that to float towards the River Palace.

Despite the River Palace being the control center for the current world rulers it is devoid of people or soldiers and breaking in is easy. The main floor is covered in small tables with white table cloths and tea cups. The place looks ready to host many people. I weave my way around the tables to the other side of the room. I make my way to the upper floors and find that there are shadowy people wandering the halls but they do not look like soldiers. I try to avoid being seen as much as I can, but eventually several of these dark people are chasing me and I am forced to escape back down to the first floor.

To avoid detection I slip into one of the indoor pools and hide beneathe the surface until the shadowy people go away. I start to swin across the pool but I attract the attention of two aquatic monsters that try and attack me. I am not afraid of the monsters because I know they can't hurt me and I fly out of the pool and out and open window near the roof. I land on the train track bridge that goes over the palace and see a railcar coming. I jump onto it as it goes by and jump out again when it nears the fugitive settlement. They are upset that I could not find what I was sent for and they don't believe me when I say that I couldn't remember what that thing was.

Suddenly several Chinese soldiers attack the settlement. There are four of them and they are each riding what looks like a flying waterski. I don't know where they came from but I fear that I was followed home. The fugitives and I are loaded into a holding car and transported back along the railway track towards the River Palace. One of the elderly man fugitives pulls out a gun and starts waving it around. Fearing for the safety of the other people I convince the old man to point the gun at my chest and tell him that if he much shoot someone than that person should be me. I know that being shot will not kill me. Several of the other fugitives pull out silver forks and start throwing them at me. I am impaled several times and fall to the floor of the holding car. I am not injured or anything but believe for some reaons that pretending I am will make the fugitives feel better so I just play along.

The holding car crosses the bridge and comes to a stop at another large palace looking building where several of the Chinese overlords live. As the holding car stops I stand up, pull the forks out of my body and return them to the people who threw them. One of the overlords appears and inspects the captured group. He is assessing who is able bodied for slave labor but I try to reason with him in Chinese to let all of them go because the fugitives are either too young or too elderly to be efficient workers. The dream becomes fuzzy and but there is a part where I am flying around the outside of the River Palace and the Bridge with the Chinese overloards trying to shoot me down or something before flying away out of their reach.

I land underneath the bridge by the muddy river bank when a beautiful young man with porceline white skin and hair flies down from the sky towards me. He is wearing black pants and boots and is barechested except for a long black cape around his shoulders. He smiles at me seductively and I know he is a vampire. He floats in front of me and I feel drawn to him because he seems farmiliar somehow. In fact I feel like surrendering to him and letting him take me, a thought which he must have sensed becauses he smiles softly at me. I try to project with my thoughts that I do not want to fight him (for some reason I am unable to talk) but the vampire summons a large sea monster to fight me, rather than attack me directly.

I have a long black whip with me and I drive the creature back into the sea. From behind me an elderly man in a dark overcoat and travellers hat appears and he gives me a silver knife and says that I can kill the vampire if I thrust this weapon into his heart. I am confused because I do not know whose side to take. The vampire lands on the beach and attacks the old man directly. The old man grabs me and tried to use me as a shield. I struggle free, turn around and stab him in the heart with the knife he just gave me. When the old man falls to the ground the vampire comes over to me and wraps his cape around me and holds me to his chest. He is warm and I feel comforted in his arms. He makes no attempt to bite me but just holds and caresses me.
I think the end of the dream has us flying off together somewhere but I cannot remember anymore of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

Dreamed this on *December 5th, 2009*.


Dream starts off with me standing on a wooden board walk along the right side of a river I know to be the Thames river of my home town, even though the environment looks different. The water is dark but there doesn't seem to be anything in the river. Ahead of me I see two large, flying snakes that are technicoloured and moving away from me by spiralling around each other in a corkscrew pattern. I am excited because I believe the snakes to be spirit guides and I start to follow them. (I was reading about spirit guides before I went to sleep. I also recognized the archetypal symbolism of the mystical Rainbow Serpent from Aztec and Aboriginal Austrailian mythology).

The snakes fly into a large stone well into which the boardwalk and river seems to end. The water flows into a large opening on the side of the well and seems to disappear. When I get to the well I see that there is no water but a wooden spiral stair case leading down. I can see the rainbow snakes, still spiralling around each other, deep in the well where the stairs disappear into darkness. I walk as far down the spiral steps as I can but lose sight of the snakes. There are several other random people walking along the stairs, some going up, some going down. It becomes so dark that I cannot see anything. I can hear the river roaring around me but I cannot see or feel any water. I walk back up the spiral staircase and out of the well. I frustrated that I lost the snakes.

I start backtracking along the water but this time I am walking on the left side of the river. I stop and take a look at the river as I notice it is now jammed with large sticks and logs. A large metal tube thing has appeared just underneath the surface of the water and it is violently sucking in all of the wooden debris. The end of the metal contraption is attached to the side of the stone well. I cannot see the inside of the metal contraption but with the spead and ferocity at which it is sucking in the sticks and logs.

I walk for a bit more and come to a grassy hill by the fork of the river. There are two males standing near the waters edge, ready to step in for a quick dip. I try to warn them about the deadly metal contraption but they ignore me. The older of the two boys jumps into the river and tries to swim across, but is unable to because of all the wooden flotsam in the water blocking his way. He ends up being dragged down the river and into the metal contraption. I re-enter the well in an attempt to find out what happened to him but there is still no indication of where the river is flowing even though it disappears into the side of the well.

I walk down the stairs a bit and pass many people and come across a door that wasn't there before. I open it and go through and find myself in the laundry room in the basement of my parent's house. The young man, whom I thought was surely killed, is sitting on a wooden rocking chair by the back door which is open. I talk to him for a moment (but I cannot remember what was said now) and then follow him out the back door.

I cannot remember any more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

Had this on *December 6th, 2009*.


The main character of this dream is Rosso the Crimson in she is in a large compound that is part military complex and part resort. Many buildings surround a body of water that is a natural spa. One building is very tall and looks like the sort of like the Empire State building, but it is made of glass. The timeline is after DoC but the world isn't a FF setting. Rosso has been institutionalized but for some reason she is wandering freely around a single story building that looks like a factory on the inside. She is desperately trying to find Shelke and feels compelled to look everywhere. While wanding through the factory building, many people who are working there stop their activities to observe Rosso, but do nothing to stop her. Rosso knows that she has to find Shelke quickly before she is reinstitutionalized again.

Rosso comes into one room that is tiled like a shower room but with many large pipes sticking out in the middle of the floor. She believes that one is an escape route, but when she lifts the lid of the pipe, there are wires and metal parts on the inside, making it impossible to crawl inside. The rest of the pipes are the same. Rosso exits the building through a doorless doorway in the large pipe room and comes into a cement court enclosed with a tall chainlink fence.

Suddenly Rosso with with Vincent Valentine and they are entering the waters of the spa. Vincent swims across the small body of water and underneath a wooden deck. Rosso follows but is distracted but a group of people lounging beside the wooden deck. The people sit admidst brown octoganal stones that stick up out of the steaming water. A man and woman in the group try to talk to Rosso but she ignores tham and follows Vincent underneath the wooden deck, still fearful that people are chasing and trying to capture her.

Underneath the wooden deck is a dilapitated wooden staircase that leads up into a secret room hidden between the buildings. Vincent easily climbs to a platform at the top of the stairs and says that this is where he likes to hang out. Rosso follows but has difficulting jumping a part of that staircase that has completely rotted away and almost doesn't make it to the top. On the platform at the top is a desk and chair in the old Victorian style and a sofa upon which a blanket and pillow are lain. Rosso says something to Vincent about the place being unsafe and a mess and that she wants to leave. On the way back down the diapitated wooden staircase, Rosso again has trouble traversing the gap in the staircase and barely makes it a second time.

The compound suddenly seems devoid of resort seekers and there are groups of military personal conducting aggressive searches of all the buildings. Rosso fears that she is now being outright hunter and she doesn't want to be captured because she still has no idea where Shelke is. Vincent leads Rosso to the tall glass building of the compound and takes her to an large abandoned apartment suite about midway up the building. Three black Apache helicopters are now circling the building and it has been evacuated of all other people. When one of the helicopters spots Rosso near a window it is passing by, it turns and starts fireing, blowing out the windows and attracting the attention of the other helicopters. Both Rosso and Vincent have to crawl on the floor to avoid being seen and shot and they get seperated.

Rosso hides in a bedroom, under the bed which is against the outer wall, making it impossible for the helicopters to see her. Vincent searches the apartment for Rosso and is fired upon when seen. He discovers Rosso's hiding place when he is forced to take refuge there himself. Vincent tells Rosso that he doesn't know why oders have been given to kill Rosso, because her institutionalization was for mental health reasons, not because she is considered dangerous. He mentions a man who works for Reeve who has been actively trying to undermine Rosso's recovery and fears that he is the one who has given the order to seek and destroy while Reeve (who owns and runs the compond) is away on business.

While the helicopters searching the otherside of the building, Vincent gets up to leave, saying that he is going to get to the bottom of this. He tells Rosso to stay put and grabs a pillow and blanket on the bed and gives it to Rosso so she will be more comfortable. Rosso still desperately wants to find Shelke but is afraid to leave her hinding spot. Rosso is exausted and falls asleep. She has an out of body experience and her spirit floats up above the building and watches the helicopters circling around. She revels in the fact that they cannot see her and for a moment she forgets about her desperation and fear. Rosso notices an opening in the side of the building near the top and it has a platform where helicopters can dock on the side.

Re-entering her body, Rosso wakes up and crawls out from underneath the bed and finds her way up to the top floor of the glass building. A large open room filled with dirt and small dump trucks is found behind the helicopter dock. A yellow helicopter approaches the dock to land and Rosso hides behind the peak of a pile of dirt to watch who gets out, but no one does. A vehicle nearby has a turret on top and Rosso discovers that she can fly like she did when having her OBE and goes over to the turret and smashes it to peices with her hands, fearing that if she is spotted that she will be fired upon. Even though the three Apache helicopters are still circling the building, and Rosso is out in the open, they do not notice her and continue to scan the building with their serach lights.

Rosso hears some voices approaching and she glides over to a pillar near window that has a long curtain coming down from the roof. She hides behind the long curtain and even though it is solid, she can see through it. There are two grey coloured women soldiers (grey armour, not elderly) on a dirt pile nearby. They cannot see through the curtain and therefore cannot see Rosso. They are talking and laughing maniacally about something. Rosso can tell that they are genetically modified soldiers like she is and she fears for a moment that Deep Ground has returned.

At some point the grey soldiers leave and Rosso makes her way down to the bottom floor of the glass building. She finds a large room that has many wires and pipes dangling from the high ceiling. Rosso flies around them for a while before noticing a muscular man dressed in blue on the floor (Azul the Cerulean?) and she goes over to talk to him. I cannot remember the conversation and the dream ends about there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I can only remember this dream in fragments.

I am in a house that is of my Aunt Estelle's house. The house is dark, but full of people like there is a party going on or something. I cannot recognize any of the people because of the darkness and I keep bumping into them. There is something about going to the bathroom on the first floor several times.

I gain control of my actions in the dream but do not become aware that it is a dream.

Still in my aunt's house there is suddenly less people walking around in the dark but suddenly we are all dressed like Ninjas and are weilding Samurai swords. I have the longest one. While the others attack me they cannot damage me because their swords are too short to reach me. I cut, slash and kill my opponents, which shocks Moordryd Paynn and his Dragoneyes Crew who are suddenly watching from nearby.

I cannot remember the middle of the dream but near the end I am walking across a field, chasing a man who is my target. Still armed with my samaurai sword, I know I have to kill this man. Obstacles like bushes and small tress keep rapidly growing in front of me to hinder my progress. I am slowed down by having to cut away at the rapidly growing plants with my sword. The sky is yellow ochre coloured and suddenly floating dots or bubbles fill air and surround me, multiplying like cell osmosis. This doesn't impede my pregress but is really trippy to watch.

I find the man I have to kill near a shell of a burnt out brick house in the middle of the field. The man clambers up a large oak tree to get away from me. As I approach the tree I realize that I am unable to reach the man even though he is sitting on the lowest branch of the tree which is not that far from the ground. I have suddenly shrunk in size for some reason and cannot complete my goal.

I cannot remember anymore of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

Dream starts off with Link from the Legend of Zelda videogame series travelling to outside of a dungeon by a lakeshore with many flowers and ferns. I cannot remember what the dungeon entrance looked like or how Link got in. He is very muscular and "manly" and proceeds with confidence because he can navigate his way and defeat monsters with ease. There is a bouncy spring at the end of the first hall (which is made of blueish grey bricks), that bounces the person who jumps on it across a cavernous room to the next level, which is elevated beyound normal reach. Link jumps on the spring and starts to fly across the extremely large space but notices a floating bridge high up in the air and is able to direct himself towards it.

Link lands on the stone bridge and walks to the end of it which is blocked by a partially fallen wall. There is a space to squeeze through just big enough for Link and when he's through he is in another extemely large cavernous room, but this one is even bigger than the last and the floor is covered in a deep pool of murky water. The bridge abruptly ends not far from where Link had to squeeze through and it looks as if it has been broken off or crumbled away. Standing at the edge of the bridge and looking to the right, Link can see a tunnel that sits just above the water line and he figures that is where he has to go. 

Just then an enormous sea monster jumps of the water and knocks Link off the edge of the bridge. He falls with the monster into the murky water and kind of panics because he cannot fight or defend himself while swimming and there seems to be no ledges at first upon which he can grab to get out of the water. The pool was calm and still at first but is now thrashy and wavy from the sea monsters movements, making it difficult for Link to keep his head above the water. Many of the waves slam him against the wall of the pool and he sustains damage. 

The movement of the waves forces Link to the opposite end of the pool from where the exit tunnel is and for the first time he notices that there are other people in the water, also trying to stay afloat. Link sticks his head under the surface and sees the bottom of the pool, which is shallower in this end than the other and there is seaweed growing on the bottom. The other people in the water consist of several men of various ages and a young woman with short brown hair. When the water has settled down the people and Link swim over to the tunnel and pull themselves out of the water. 

Link sees that the young woman is wearing a short skirt, low cut top and leather jacket and he feels attracted to her. She looks seductively at him then walks down the tunnel. Link wants to follow but can't because the old man starts talking to him saying that the people have to live in this tunnel because the sea monster has trapped them there. He doen't explain why they were in the water however.

There are bunks on the side of the tunnel and some of the younger men and Link lay down on them. When it seems that everyone else is asleep, Link gets up and walks down the tunnel. He turns a corner and finds that it comes to a dead end because the tunnel is blocked by metal grates and stuff. The young woman is there and Link goes over to her and they start making out. Some of the young men from the group come looking for them and they stop what they are doing and try to act nochalant. One of the young boys asks Link to follow him.

I cannot remember anymore of the dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

Had this dream on January 18th, 2010.

I cannot remember the first part of the dream but there is an image of being near a water front and my dream character Kalima walking with a group of people (her servants, as she is a princess disguised as a commoner) past a dock where people are fishing off of and swimming around. Kalima and her group crest a sand dune and come across some of Aku's robots about to attack the people at the beach. Kalima's group starts to try and fight the robots but are not doing well when Samurai Jack appears and deftly defeats the attacking machines. 

Jack is then invited by members of Kalima's group to join them for dinner and they go to a building that looks like a palace on the outside but looks like a minimall on the inside. Kalima walks behind the group and lingers in an area that has books and sofas and children's toys for a momemt. Jack comes back to find her and they follow the group into a room decorated in the traditional Japanese style with three bamboo tables that are easily assembled on the spot. Jack sits down with the men at the middle table while Kalima and the women sit down at the table to the left. The table on the right, which is close to the entrance of the room, has no one seated at it so the food can be placed upon it.

Jack and Kalima catch each other's eyes several times but each looks away shyly. There are presents in one corner of the room as it is one of the servant's birthday. There is a part where the far wall opens to reveal a grocery store or warehouse or something but other than that I cannot remember any more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the first of three dreams that I had on April 29th, 2010. I can only remember the first two dreams though.

It starts off with me in the dream as I appear in real life trying to renovate a section of a strip mall into a grocery store. It's like the future or something because resources are scarce and everyone lives in abject poverty. I want to say it almost like a post-apocalyptic world just with extreme poverty rather than world wide devastation. In this world there are no major services available and trying to open a grocery store is considered ludicris because of the scarcity of resources.

The building I want to work in is old and because of the abstract layout of the building, the floorplan of my grocery store is triangular in shape, with the front doors being at one of the triangle's tips (making it very narrow). I am ordered by the building's landlord to complete my renovations without removing or altering a set of public bathrooms right at the entrance. I am told that no one will want to shop at my grocery store because of the akward narrow entrance in which customers will have to pass public bathroom on the way in.

After renovations are finally complete I then have trouble trying to stock the store with foodstuffs because food is scarce. Yet somehow I am not only able to fill my shelves with food, I even have a refrigerated section where I can stock thinks like milk and butter - which the populace hasn't had available to them since the major catastrophy that led to the world resource shortage. I am also able to install a coffee kiosk to help attract customers and offer a free cup of to any customer making a purchase. There is a small part here about a conflict with an emplyee who keeps leaving stock carts full of foodstuff in the middle of the store without putting them on the shelves.

Despite many criticms of my project the opening of the grocery store is a success and my next problem is keeping foodstuffs in stock for customers since so many people keep coming everyday to buy food. I am quickly becoming rich and I am able to hire other people to do all the work for me while I revel in the success of my business. I now spend my time greeting and socializing with customers rather than working the till or stocking. I am soon wealthy enough to expand the store so that it includes a section selling clothing and housewares and stuff.

I am standing in one of the new aisles inspecting its setup. The shelf is full of pencils and notpads and other stationary. An employee nearby is stocking tall and narrow opalescent coloured vases and fake plants. I go over to inspect his work when he is done and find myself attracted to one of the vases. They are stacked inside one another and when I pull the top one out, its outer lip expands and becomes wider by itself - reminisent of a flower suddenly blooming - like the plastic it is made of automatically collapses when stacked so as to save storage space. I was unaware that such technology existed and I am entralled with stacking and unstacking the vases, content to watch them bloom and collapse in size for hours on end.

End of the first dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

This is the second dream I had on April 29th. Sorry for the length.

Dream starts off with me and my friend Becky atop a mountain at night. It is night time and we are in a desolate mountain range as there are only forest covered mountains on either side of us as far as the eye can see in all directions. The full moon is our only illumination. There is an old Victorian style mansion halfway down the mountain so we walk there. Despite the remote location, the mansion is a popular destination for touists and the place is full of people. People come and go in and out of the building almost nonstop even though it is the middle of the night. The thing is though, that the sign advertising the mansion is considered cursed and no one will touch the fallen lettering on the outside of the building, even though everyone wants to see it restored. I think belief in curses is ridiculous so I go over and rehang the fallen lettering. Everyone, including my friend, now believes that I am now somehow cursed and will not come near me. In fact I am forced to leave by being chased off the property and have to wander the mountains alone.

The dream kind of changes. My physical appearance changes to that of a young man dressed in primitive animal furskins rags and though I am still in the vast mountain range in which this dream started, my friend and the mansion (and all the other people) have disappeared and I am in the post apocalyptic world that the first dream took place in - except it is a few hundred years later and things have gotten so bad that humans have reverted into primitive warring tribes living off the land. I wander through the vast mountain for ages, hungry and alone until I come across a small tribe of people living in some caves on the side of a particularily steep mountain. They are initially suspicious of me and keep my at bay until I convince them that I am unarmed, lost and hungry. I find out by chatting to a few people that the tribe are Goddess worshippers who have exiled themselves from the rest of the world so that they could practice their faith in peace since most of the other tribes still ascribe to the "archaic" patriarchal Abrahamic religions and still violently war with each other because of it. The chief of this tribe, an elderly lady who looks as old as the mountains themselves, tells me that they have revived the Goddess religion of human pre-history because the fighting between the warlike patriarchal religions are why civillization collapsed and brought about the apocalypse in the first place. They live on the seculded mountain range to avoid persecution.

After talking to the chieftess I am welcomed to stay with the tribe and encouraged to participate in a competition of strength and skill between the men. The winner will be hailed as the Protector Hero of the tribe and be rewarded with the responsibilty of guarding the tribe's safety, which is a huge honour for them. I protest at first because even though my dream character has changed into someone other than the me of reality, I still think I am female even though I now have a male body. The tribe tease me for as a man it is appalling to them that I back down from a challange, but I have no idea how to explain to them that I have a girl spirit inside my male body. Someone suggests that I am a good candidate for Protector Hero because of my modesty (which is very Goddess-like) and every tribesperson seems to agree except for two. Amidst the men of the tribe a young, muscular man appears and challenges the tribe's eagerness to bless me without the trials of the competition. He seems a few years my elder, but is extremely handsome and my girlspirit instantly develops a crush on him. The other man is a shaman of the tribe who also happens to be the uncle of the challenger. I agree that it is not fair for any titles to be bestowed without testing the strength and skill of all competitors and insist that I am not participating in the challange anyway. The men scoff and say that I cannot refuse as it is the way of their tribe and as a new member I have no choice to comply lest I be expelled to survive on my own. The young man tells me his name is Atka and we set off immediately for the first challenge which is a deer hunt in a nearby forested valley. 

Every man is successful in catching a deer for the tribe to eat except me, partly because I have no idea how to hunt with a bow and arrow and the deer I was about to shoot at is quickly shot first by Atka who was hiding in some nearby bushes. I stalk another deer but it too is claimed by quick and hidden Atka. I score a deer finally but I am not strong enough to carry it over my shoulder like all the other men and have to abandon it where it lay. Atka, carrying a deer over each shoulder, jeers at me. He considers me an intruder and a rival - for he was the favoured candidate to become the next Protector Hero of the tribe until I showed up. I am determined to win the next part of the challenge, just so he'll notice me in a good way because my girlspirit is still going gaga over him. I am the only one to return to the camp without a deer. After we have eaten and night has fallen I am sitting alone by the fire, unable to sleep, when Atka's shaman uncle approaches me and tempts me with magical gifts that would supposedly assist me in winning the competition. When I refuse the magical gifts (because the dubious and suspicious offer is way too obviously a trick) he then offers to make the most beautiful woman in the tribe fall in love with me if I throw the challenge. When I too refuse that he becomes enraged and summons some shadowy spirits from the surrounding forest to attack me. I grab my bow and shoot at the shadows, but they are hard to see in the flickering light of the dying fire, and being noncorporal spirits, the arrows go right through them (though somehow they are able to hurt me). I begin shooting arrows in a panic in all directions and the shadowy spirits suddenly retreat as one of my frantic shots strikes the shaman in the chest. He howls in pain then quickly retreats into the night. I am afraid that I will be driven from the tribe for injuring one of their reveared shamans, (and be forever hated by the heartthrob Atka for hurting his uncle) but no one emerges from the caves to investigate the ruckus.

The next challenge occurs the next day at dawn. The remaining shamans of the group (Atka's uncle is no where to be found, but equally no one save Atka seems to miss him and I am still too scared of being driven from the tribe to confess the events of the night) demand that all participants perform a miraculous event saying that if we are favoured by the Goddess that nothing is impossible. One by one all of the participants fail to do anything special and are eliminated from the competition until only Atka and I are left. I am to go first so I will myself into the shape of a fish and plonk myself into a nearby stream and start swimming around. Atka tries to one up me by transforming himself into an otter, leaping into the same stream and catching me in his teeth. He surfaces and shows off to the men who appaud wildly because not only am I trapped in his mouth as a fish, but I am also trapped in the body of the fish whilst he has a hold of me and he is yet able to revert back to his human form. He tosses me around in the air a few times to make his point before throwing me back into the stream, where I am able to finally revert to normal. The men all have a good laugh at my expense. Point to Atka.

The next challange consists of Atka and I having to climb down the steep side of the mountain with no protective gear or ropes, pick a rare red flower that grows in the valley below and then returning up the mountain again. It is a race as well as a test of physical endurance. It is midday and the sun glaring down upon the bare mountain side feels like it is going to bake me alive because unlike Atka, I did not strip off my furskin top before beginning the challenge - add this to the extreme physical exertion needed to cling to the rockface I begin sweating like crazy. Though Atka is older and more muscular than I, he is under no stress whatsoever, even though I am ahead at first. Eventually my hands are sweating too much and my body too tired for me to carry on and I silently conceed defeat and start climbing back up the mountain. 

As I pass Atka, he strikes out with a hearty fist and knocks my block off, and knocks me right off the block. I am pretty sure I am falling to my death and though I am not scared I resign myself to my fate. I don't feel any anger towards Atka, though I do ponder the contradiction between the peacefullness of the tribe and his overly aggressive competitiveness. It is a long drop but when I hit the bottom I kind of bounce off something soft and coushy. I have landed on the rare red flower that I am supposed to retrieve except I have a new dilemma now because the flower is absolutely massive, being the size of a VW Microbus. I lay on my rose bed and contemplate for a moment what to do next (and enjoy the cool breeze while I catch my breath). Atka is still a ways up the mountain so I know I have time. Remembering how I transformed into the fish I climb off the giant rose and will myself to grow in size so that I am as tall as the mountains. I mearly have to pluck the rose from the ground (which is now the size of the nail on my pinkyfinger) and place it on the mountain ledge where the tribe is waiting.

Atka is not yet completely down the mountain but he decides to copy me and lets himself fall off. Before he is able to grow himself large and copy my feat I am able to revert back to my normal size and land on the ledge where the rose is, which also shrinks to a normal rose size. The tribe welcomes my return and Atka begrudgingly follows shortly after. This round to me, but we are not done yet as there is one more challenge apparently. Before it can be explained Atka's uncle returns and accuses me of asking him to help me cheat as well as trying to kill him the night before. I don't have any proof that reality is the reverse and figure that the tribe will take the word of a respected shaman over the word of an outsider anyway. I also don't have proof that Atka punched me in the face and knocked me off the mountainside and my girlspirit is heartbroken because of what he did. I meet the accusations with bitter silence because I am angry, frustrated and despondant. Just as I expect, the tribe asks me to leave when I cannot refute the allegations. Still clinging the rose I retreived at the bottom of the mountain I am escorted by the men of the tribe to a path that leads away from the tribal camp and told never to return. 

Atka looks on without saying anything, his facial expression stern and unreadable. My girlspirt surges up one more time and I shyly offer him the rose, not sure how he'll respond to what looks like a guy offering him a flower. After a brief and almost akward silence, he accepts the gift and even smiles at me. Suddenly the mountain begins to shake violently and everyone is thrown to the ground. The shaking stops after a few moments and I stand and put my head literaly into a cloud. The mountain has doubled in size and now towers over all others in the entire mountain range. Everyone starts jumping up and down and cheers. Apparently I just passed the final challenge by allowing my heart to reugn over my mind, and thus elevated the entire tribe to Nirvana or something. It is revealed that the whole tribe knows about Atka and his uncle attacking me and the test was about forgiveness or something, which I did in the end and magically I am transformed back into a woman.  The end of the dream becomes distorted and fragmented and I cannot remember anymore.


Where the %[email protected]& do these long, weird ass dreams come from, especially after a virtual three month dream drought??

----------


## Sekhmet

I am sitting in the geography classroom of my old highschool, except we are not studying geography. All of the students (none of whom I recognize) are sitting in groups around large tables completing writing assignments or something. The class is quiet except for the scibbling of pencils and the hushed whispers of students talking amongst themselves.

I am sitting alone and not talking to anyone at the far corner of one table in the back of the room, trying to concentrate on my work. The other students at my table are not doing their work and are making rude comments and derogatory statements about other kids in class. A girl who is sitting across from me starts going on about how she thinks very little about people with mental handicaps and mental illness and her voice gets louder and louder as she continues to rant so that soon the whole class can hear her.

The teacher does not intervene and ignores the disruptive student. Eventually I speak up and refute some of the things she is saying and essentially shut her up by exposing her bigotry. The students all get back to work in silence and the teacher comes over to me and gives me a high five, congratulating me or saying he agress with me or something. The girl across from me just gives me the stink eye.

For some reason manyt students leave for whatever reason (recess?) and some stay behind (including myself) to start copying a sheet the teacher has put up on the overhead projector. It is a long list of combinations of chocolate types and mixtures of chocolate recipes and stuff. Class resumes when the students who left return and they too start copying the sheet until the teacher suddenly turns off the projector. He says that the students who left should have stayed around so that they could copy the sheet and now they are out of luck. He asks the students who stayed to hand in their copied sheets and that we will recieve extra credit for it. 

For some reason I have copied the sheet twice and feeling bad for the other students at my table, I give them my extra copy so that they can quickly duplicate it. The biggoted girl from before is really appreciative and apologizes for all the things she said. I say it's fine and get up to hand in my sheet.

I cannot remember any more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

I am walking through a hilly, temperate forest at night. The full moon illuminates the way and the sky is filled with brilliant shining stars. I look like my dream incarnate Kalima and I am wearing a lavender dress and heavy grey, hooded cloak. Occasionally I pass large jutting rocks from the side of a hill, some of which have small caves in them. I explore a few of the larger caves but find nothing of interest. I come to a small river and hesitate to cross because the thick forest on the other side seems ominously darker than the one I just passed through.

The river is not that deep and I only get wet up to my ankles as I cross. As soon as I am on the other side I hear a rustling in the dark forest of something that sounds like it is moving away very quickly. I start to run and try to follow the sound, curious to see what it was, but not as much moonlight can penetrate the thick forest canopy and I cannot see the forests floor as well and keep tripping on rocks and roots and stuff. After a while I realize that I am very deep in the forest now and lost. 

As I continue to walk I get the growing sensation that something is following and, becoming a little paranoid, I start thinking that I can hear something creeping along the forest floor behind me. I walk for a very long time but eventually see what looks like the end of the dark forest. I start jogging towards the growing light and seemingly open space but have to stop abruptly as the edge of the forest stops immediately at a steep cliff.

At the bottom of the cliff, for as far as the eye can is another forest which gives way to large snowy mountains in the far distance. Immediately below where I am standing is a small sparkling pool that is fed by a small waterfall coming out half way down the cliff. The water in the pool is very dark, but yet the surface of it glows with a soft bluish white light. There are few outcropings in the cliff that allow me to climb my way down to the pool, but it is kind of far and I am tired by the time I reach the bottom.

When I have caught my breath I go over to the pool and look into it's deep, dark waters. The full moon just happens to be in a position in the sky that when I look into the pool and see my reflection, the moon is directly behind my head's reflection and it looks like have a halo. I am kind of amused by this but it is short lived as the feeling that something has been following me is suddenly confired. In the mirror image of the cliff side I can see a wolf looking over the edge at the top and making eye contact with me through the water's reflection.

I look up at the cliff top and there is a wolf standing there staring at me. He is large and grey and black and stares at me hard with peircing yellow eyes. He suddenly leaps from the top of the cliff. As he falls through the air his body changes to that of an human shape, though he still has a wolf face and is covered in wolf fur. He has the strange bluish white glow of the pool and I know that he is the guardian of it. He lands, standing upright but doesn't attack or anything. He justs stands there staring at me, breathing heavily.

I cannot remember any more of this dream.

*EDIT:* I drew a picture of the Wolf Man as best I could. See the image *here*.

----------


## Sekhmet

I can't remember much of the beginning of the dream but it included a mixture of characters from Final Fantasy 7 and people I used to know in grade and high school, as well as many random dream characters. The setting takes place on a beach by an ocean and there is a huge temple by the waterfront. The building is open concept because it consists of gigantic stone pillars holding up a triangular roof and most of the floor is just made up of the sand from the beach. At one end of the temple there is a raised circular section which sits in front of a large altar upon which a scupted stone statue of a Goddess stands. The Goddess is attired in a toga and there are rollerblades on her feat. Her arms are outstreached and pours water from her hands onto the circular platform below when she wants to bless someone. 

The main dream character is Rosso the Crimson and she comes to the beach with the other FF7 characters. People are rollerblading in the circular altar below the Goddess statue and Rosso really wants to join in but she doesn't have any rollerblades of her own on top of not knowing how to skate. She talks to a few people and finds someone willing to lend her some blades (the person Rosso borrows from looks like my dream character Kalima) and tries to skate at the circular altar. Because she doesn't know how Rosso stumbles about and falls many times and the other people rollerblading get angry and throw her out of the circle, saying that the Goddess will bless only those who know how to skate and to try an enter the circular altar not knowing how is blasphemy.

Rosso is saddened but determined to learn and she goes off to a parking lot outside of the beach to practice. Night falls and the beach and temple empty, but Rosso stays up all night learning how to keep her balance and eventually how to spin on her toes. When the morning comes and the beach and temple again fill with people, Rosso returns to the circular altar and shows off what she has learned. Most people ignore her until Rosso starts spinning around and around on her toe wheel and the Goddess statue starts pouring water from her outstretched hands onto Rosso below. 

I cannot remember anymore of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

Dream starts off in my parent's house. I am about the age of 12 or 13 and home alone with my brother Ry because my parents have gone out for the night. I am standing in the kitchen looking out the window to the driveway. A black pick up trucks pulls in. Several of my bother's friends get out and come to the door. I don't know why people are showing up to our house and go ask my brother and he says that he is having a party, and that if I go downstairs then I will know what he means.

I go downstairs to the den in the basement. The door is open to the computer room and I can see a table set up for many people to dine. Throughout the basement there is a stereo system and many wires crisscrossed across the room and hanging from the ceiling. Many of the wires are sparking and crackling. I go back up stairs to tell Ry about the danger but he is too busy talking to his friends as they sit around the kitchen table. More friends of his arrive. 

I am upset and tell Ry that he's not supposed to have parties when mom and dad are not home but he tells me off and demands I go to my room. I try to blackmail him by saying that if he doesn't ask his friends to leave that I will tell mom and dad about how he sexually abused me as a child. He ignores me and goes downstairs with his friends and begins to dine, ignoring the sparking electrical wires. I go down as well to watch but feel helpless and angry.

The dream ends about there.

----------


## Sekhmet

Non-lucid dreams in dark blue.
Lucid dreams in dark red.
Comments in black.

*INDEX for page 8*
May 7th, 2010 - Army Recruitment with a Canadian Hero.
May 8th, 2010 - Crippled, then able to Fly.
May 9th, 2010 - Running from Tornados and meeting an Old Hippy.
May 12th, 2010 - A dog race, shrinking and terrorists in Turkey.
May 18th, 2010 - The Obsidian Cave.
May 25th, 2010 - Soapstone and sushi store.
June 8th, 2010 - Legolas and Gandalf's bogland quest.
June 19th, 2010 - Lighting strikes and excavating metal temples.
June 20th, 2010 - The failed Vision Quest.
June 15th, 2010 - Guns, lions and videogames.
June 18th, 2010 - I am a ghost and cannot find my body.
June 25th, 2010 - Out with the old, in with the new.

----------


## Sekhmet

I am at a public fair of some kind. I don't know the place but there is a large circular Romanesque building in the center and rides and consession stands surrounding it. The circular building in the center is multistoried and I am on an elevator going down to the ground floor. There I meet someone I knew in public school, J.P, though he looks older. He is lost and trying to find his way somewhere. I help him orient himself and he goes on his way.

I am there for army training and see the group that I am supposed to be in and start following. The group is led by *Lieutenant-General Roméo Dallaire* and he is weaving us through thrater seat aisles and pillers around the building and various rides and events outside. After we have completed a circuit we start again but this time jogging. The rest of the group seems fine but one other girl and myself soon start to tire and have difficultly keeping up.

After the second circuit is completed Lieutenant-General Dallaire starts the group running. Halfway through the circuit I am too tired to run anymore and fall behind, losing sight of the group. I am outside of the circular building and near a large inflatable male lion that is coloured black. It is laying down but it's mouth open as if amidst a might roar. I feel disheartened already because of failing to keep up with the group and falling behind but also feel equally small and pathetic next to this mighty lion. I sit down on a folded metal seat nearby and mope. 

Sometime after I have caught my breath the Lieutenant-General and the group rounds and corner and approaches me. I stand up and apologize profusely to Dallaire but he only responds by asking if I am ready to go. I do not understand and he says that he "never leaves a man behind." I protest and say that I am not good enough but he responds that I won't know if I give up trying. I am feeling a bit refreshed after my rest and agree to try again. The group starts off again at a jog and as I follow I look over my shoulder at the inflatable lion and see that it has changed colour to a bright and luminous golden. For some reason this gives me confidence to press on.

The group eventually starts to run again and this time I am able to keep up for the whole circuit. The running comes to an end at a clearing on the tarmac outside of the circular building where a small stage with a red curtain backdrop has been set up. Many civilians have gathered around and in the crowd I can see my father. Lieutenant-General Roméo Dallaire gets up on the stage and starts introducing the runners, giving them little medals and declaring that they have completed the recruitment process and are now officially in the army. Everyone else goes first and I am last.

When it is my turn the Lieutenant-General gives me a metal, says I have completed my training and then adds that I have a special significance in completing this because I persevered in the end and made my father proud. Dallaire notes that I am now in the army at the same age that my father joined the navy and that our proud family militay history will continue. I am confused by all this and though happy to have completed the training I still don't feel that I am good enough to be in the army.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

Dream starts off in a center for the physically disabled somewhere in the United States. There are many young people there who have some form of physical disability but they also are all conscious and able to communicate. I have recently been admitted and though a am conscious I am unable to talk or anything and my entire body is paralyzed. I am a mystery case for the facilatators of the home because I did not have any identification on me when admitted and they do not know how to contact any relatives. There are three people who work there. The owner of the organization: a black haired man man in his mid thirties, a light-brown haired female attendant in her mid fourties and a blond male attendant also in his mid fourties.

I am put in a wheelchair and rolled into a amplitheater room with a big screen and there is a nature movie or documentary playing. The other disabled teens try to talk to me and though I can hear them, I am unable to respond. After the movie is over the other teen are returned to their rooms but the attendants and I am the last to go. For some reason the female attendant doesn't like me and she dumps me out of my wheelchair onto the floor down a little used hall, where I lay all night and most of the next day.

During the night my spirit is able to leave me body and I can float around the center and watch things going on. While the owner is in his office the two attendants retreat to an office on the other side of the building and start drinking alcohol and doing drugs. After the owner leaves the intoxicated female attendant rifles through the owner's officer looking for something. There is a part of the dream involving elevators on the outside of the building leading to secret top for rooms or something but the dream is fuzzy and I cannot remember much.

The next day a female inspector arrives unannounced and find me laying on the floor in the back hall. The male attandant is perplexed but the female attandant denies all knowledge of anything and tries to blame me for faking my vegatable state and when that doesn't work she claims one of the other diabled teens must have done it, even though it would be physically impossible for them, literally.

Even after all this I am still left on the floor as the center continues with it's activities as normal. The attendants ignore me but some of the disabled teens try to protest on my behalf, but to no avail. I am still out of my body and my spirit still floats around. That night my spirit follows the female attendant after her intoxicated fling with the make attandant, into a room in the basement which has a big decorated door at the other end.

She goes through the door and it opens up into a grand baroque design dining hall where many tables are elegantly set for many guests. The ceiling is very high and huge bay windows let lots of light in as if it were the middle of the day. Between the tables and leading to other rooms is a set of traintracks for a train about 1/3 the size of the real thing. At the large table in the center of the room sits North Korean crackpot leader Kim Jong-il with his entourage. His followers are singing praises to their leader and a little Korean girl in gymnastic tights is dancing on the table.

The female attandant whom I followed in spirit begins putting wine galsses on the tables and is pouring wine for everyone as more guests arrive. The new guests are wither Korean or Caucasian but all seem happy to be in the presence of Kim Jong-il. There are several other servants and one woman and man are giving people wine filled glasses but for some reason they keep putting the glasses on the table upside down and spilling the wine all over the guests, though no one seems bothered by this. A train suddenly appears from another room and pulls up in front of Kim Jong, who boards it along with many of his guests, and it starts weaving along the tracks and around the room, and eventually to other rooms which are also in the baroque style and as elegantly decorated. 

My spirit follows unnoticed by everyone except the North Korean leader who starts yelling at me to come closer and teach him how to fly. His entourage ignore their leader's yelling at seemingly thin air as drunken rambling and continue singing his praises. I fly above the train for a while but it sudden exits the building and stops on a high hill over looking a forest. My spirit transforms into a dark brown eagle or hawk and I start flying out over the forest. King Jong-il transforms into a Bald Eagle and follows. 

I dip through tree branches and swerve in and out of thickets trying to lose my follower but he is able to stay on my tail. The forest gives way to a city with many tall buildings and skyscrapers and I easily sail over top of them while Kim Jong seems to have trouble maintaining the same amount of hight, though he is able to keep pace with me by flying around the tall buildings and not over them.

He tries to talk to me about one of his sons, but I am too busy enjoying the freedom of flying and I ignore him. The city ends and an ancient forests will trees as tall as skyscrapers appears and I fly low through their thick trunks. There are stick and mud huts built in some of the trees and I can see primitive people living there. They come out of their little houses or stop working to watch me fly by. Somewhere along the way I have lost the Kim Jong bald eagle but I think little of it and keep flying. The ancient forest eventually gives way to beautiful snow capped mountains and a pristine, sparkling lake. 

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

Dream starts off with me in the downtown section of city I do not recognize. The streets are empty of cars and people. It is daytime but the sky is dark with fast moving, stormy clouds. It is not raining but very windy. I have a portable radio with me and the news report says that there is a severe tornato warning in effect. In the distance I can see several tornados twisting and crisscrossing along the horizon and they are coming closer. Every door I try to shops or homes along the street are locked and I start to panic because I cannot find any shelter.

At the end of one street I can see a park with a cement wall bathroom facility. Thankfully the door is unlocked and I can go inside. There are five stalls and I hide in the middle on and cover my head, fearfull that the windows will shatter and drop broken glass all over me when the tornados hit. The sound of the wind howling increases to an almost deafening level and the building starts to shake as the tornados approach. The windows shatter and part of the roof is ripped off as they hit. Everything that is not bolted down gets sucked out of the hole in the roof. I have to cling desperately to a metal bar above the stall door to avoid getting sucked out myself, though I fear the worst when the bathroom stalls begin to shake violently and start to unbolt.

The tornado passes and there is sudden silence. I have a permanant marker in my pocket and I write "This metal bar saved my life" on the bar that I clung too desperately. I turn on my radio again and the news report is saying that more tornados are on the way. No longer feeling safe in the ravaged bathroom facility, I risk going outside to find a better place to hide. Beyond the park is a cemetary and a two storey church. The door has been shaken loose by the storm and I can slip inside. The inside of the church looks like any other except for hundreds of vinyl records laying on the pews and alter. I think that coming here was a bad idea because those vinyl records would be deadly projectiles if airborn, but I cannot leave because several tornados are closing in rapidly.

The church has a basement and I go downstairs to find a place to hide. I am surprised to find that there are four people already taking shelter down there. There is a black couple dressed like they just stepped out of the seventies, a Hispanic man in grey business suit, and an old hippy man with long grey hair in braids and a long grey beard. The black woman introduces herself as Cleopatra (or Cleo for short) and her partner introduced himself as Ben. I cannot remember the suit dude's name but the Hippy introduces himself as Leo as he is rolling a joint from a large bag of marijuana that he is carrying.

I ask the hippy why he is rolling a joint at a time like this and he says "If I'm going to die, man, than I'm going to die high as a kite, man" which amuses the black couple and myself. The Hispanic man scoffs and tells the old hippy that he is wasting his time. I mention that it is funny that Cleo and Leo have such similar names.

The building begins to shake as the wind howls wildly. A tornado hits and debris and vinyl records start flying down the basement stairs. We are all huddled in the far corner behind a cement pillar and are safe from most of the debris. There is a huge crack and crashing sound from upstairs and we discover after the tornado has passed that the church has collapsed on itself. There is enough room for us to slip out of the collapsed building though and get out alive. 

I listen to the radio again and hear that the storm is far from over and Cleo points out more tornados in the distance that are approaching. The Hispanic dude gets scared and runs away by himself, ignoring our pleas that we should stick together. The old hippy says that he has a storm shelter within the city in the industrial section but it is far and we'd have to find a car to get us there. His microbus just happens to be sitting on a side street near by and it is undamaged to we get in and drive through the back alleys to the industrial section of the city. Along the way we have to dodge many other cars scrambling to get out of the city before the next tornado hits, including a blue semi which almost runs us off the road. 

Leo's shelter is located between two large factories and when we go inside we find other people who have taken shelter there, including a mother with two children, some vagrants and a man who is passed out in the middle of the floor. Leo closes the door and we all listen to my portable radio and wait out the storm (as Leo rolls some more joints and passes them around). The announcer on the news says that half of the city has been destroyed by tornados and that they are still coming. No one knows when the storm will end. 

The dream ends about there.

----------


## Sekhmet

Dream starts off with me at some sort of Olympic event for dogs. There is a race down a long winding path that looks like a bobsleigh track. The dog I have entered looks like my friend RM's previous dog Memphis, a shetland sheepdog who passed away last year. Spectators and other dog owners have gathered in a sphirical room where the race starts and where it can be watched on a large screen t.v. There are many people there but the only one's I really pay attention too are a group of three young men who are dressed in black or dark blue suits and look like hitmen. They are determined to win and I fear they may become violent if they lose.

The race begins but I am too worried about watching my back and keeping an eye on the dangerous looking suited men than the ranking of my dog in the race. The race ends and neither I nor the suit men win but for some reason I leave the statdium with them and we all leave our dogs behind. Outside there is a path that leads to floating boardwalk that goes over a lake to a townhouse complex on the other side. As we cross the boardwalk it starts to sink and we are forced to swim across. For some reason we have to do all of this unseen by other because we are running from something but I cannot remember the reason anymore. The most handsome of the suit men sticks close to me and is very protective. I think his name was Vince.

When we get to the other side we have shrunk and are about the size of crows. We start sneaking around one of the townhouses when we run into my friend RM and her dog Memphis. She tells us that the coast is clear and that we can get by unseen. Past the townhouse complex is a parking lot, then a trailer park where the Vince's alcoholic father lives. We take shelter in  father's trailer and Vince and his father argue about something. 

Beyond the trailer park is a huge grocery store which we have to sneak through to get to something on the otherside. We dodge through aisles and onto a table with fruit when we are spotted by some shoppers but they don't threaten us like we thought they would and rather only show curiousity about our small size. The four of us finally get through the grocery store and find ourselves in a dirty run down town. 

The dream changes and Vince's two companions disappear and he language and dress of the poor people walking around inform us that we are in a slum in the eastern European country of Tukey. The slum is overrun with gangsters and terrorists and anyone who lives there are virtual prisoners. Vince and I are normal size again and we are now lovers and he is my fiancee. Because of the dangerous conditions of the city we go are seperate ways because Vince has to find something that will let us get out of the slum and to freedom and I am told to mill about a trade center to wait for him.

The trade center is filled with goods from all over the world and I am amused to find a section of Canadian memorabelia and soapstone carvings. There are explosions outside and the people in the trade center panic and start running around to find cover. I ask one old woman what is going on and she tells me that terrorists have been randomly attacking the slum and bombing certain streets. I go outside to try and find Vince and see that there are people walking around cautiously either trying to go about there business or find shelter. 

There is an older man who works somewhere nearby that I think can help me, but the bombings are close to where I think I can find him. I search up and down many narrow dirty streets until I find the dentist's office where the older man works, but it is closed and no one is there. I walk out of the alley and see a gang of men wearing masks, carrying weapons and riding crudely built motorbikes riding up and down the streets forcing people to do as they say and to go inside or they will kill them. I know these are the terrorists and I have to hide behind some debris in an alley to avoid being seen until they pass.

I run into a woman who says she knows where the old man is and I follow her to a cafe halfway across the slum. We manage to get there unnoticed by thugs and find many people trying to take shelter or relax and have a coffee. The older man is there and he admits that he knows where Vince is but first we have to go back to his dentist's office to get something. On the way we are stopped by some masked men who threaten us, but the old man shows them a pass of some kind and says that I am his daughter (and he is escorting me home for the forced curfew) they begrudgingly let us on our way.

At the dentist's office the old man is dismayed to find that it has been broken into and the place has been ransacked. His money, passport documents and stash of cigarettes has been stolen. The old man thinks awhile about what to do next before deciding that we should head to the trade center which is not that far away.

The dream becomes fuzzy and I cannot remember a bit but somehow we meet up with Vince who had been captured and tortured by some terrorists. The old man bribes someone to take us to a port town nearby where we can sneak onto a cargo ship and onto freedom. We succeed in getting on the ship but some gangsters or terrorists find out that there are two people trying to escape from Turkey and they get there own ship to pursue us. The crew of the cargo ship get nervous about having us as passengers and dump us on a small island not far away from the port on which there is a curcular fort of some kind that has many levels underground.

Vince has acquired some guns from the cargo ship crew and he sends me into the lower floors of the building. He is able to kill some of the pursuers but is forced into the bowls of the fort when confronted with the leader of the terrorists. He gives me one of his handguns and tells me to go to the lowest floor and wait for him. I can hear gun fire and yelling but don't know what is going on until Vince and the terrorist leader come running down, shooting at each other. The terrorist leader has transformed into a hideous beast and is more impervious to bullets. Vince has trouble taking him down and just before the end the leader summons more warriors to fight for him. 

There is a long gun battle all over the basement of the fort but Vince eventually triumphs with my help but the dream ends before we leave the island or anything.

----------


## Sekhmet

Dream starts off with me living back at home with my parents. They are bugging me to find a program to do over the summer or get a job. There are several artist's groups listed in the community newspaper but I am reluctant to apply because I don't think I am good enough. My parents take me to an intake session for one of the groups and I bring along a soapstone carving that I made, which looks like a mermaid sitting on a rock. The meeting takes place in a cave in a remote mountain range for some reason. The room we are in is chisled from black obsidion and is dome shaped.

The judges like my carving and one of them says that carving soapstone is really hard (even though in real life it is not) and ask me to step into the middle of the room. There are camera's planted throughout the room and they want to take my picture in the nude. I refuse, even after all the men are aked to leave, but somehow my mom convinces me that it is for the best. After the pictures are done my father and brother Ry want to see them and I become upset and try to destroy the pictures because I don't want them to see me naked. 

As this is happening the judges and my family leave and some archeologists come in carrying some old bones. They place them on the platform in the middle of the room and start taking pictures. A white wisp of smoke emerges from the bones and transforms into a ghost of a man from about a century ago. He is angry and flies around the room wildly. I am the only person who can see him and when he realizes he can talk to me he tells me that he was murdered and that his killer is still roaming free. I try to explain that is impossible because many decades have past and his killer is probably dead now but the ghost will not believe me. 

The archeologist's take the bones away and bring in a partially decomposed body of a child. When they take pictures of it the spirit of the dead child awakens and tells me that she was murdered by a pedophile. I feel bad but don't really know what to say and the ghost child goes on to tell me that the murderer has proof of the crime on their computer and she wants me to find it. I try to explain that would be impossible but the ghost evaporates before I can finish speaking.

The body is taken away and I am left alone in the obsidian cave as the doors are locked and lights shut off. When night has fallen the walls of the cave suddenly show that I am deep under water (though still in a cave) and a variety of sea life is circling the dome as if I were in an underwater observatory or something. Not just normal sea creatures but mermaids and weird looking sea monsters swim by as well. I go up to one side of the dome and find that I am slip through it as if walking through a thin layer of jello and I am now out in the water. I can breath despite being underwater and I start swimming around the cave trying to find my way out.

There is a faint glow of light out of a narrow shaft that leads upwards and I follow it until I surface in a small cennote. There is a redheaded woman standing on the side and she helps me out and I find myself near the top of a mountain. On one side there is an ocean and the other side is a flat life-less plain that goes off to another mountain range in the horizon. The redheaded women tells me that the old mountain range was crushed underneath the new mountain and that this one will suffer the same fate when a new mountain appears.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

Dream starts off with some friends of mine from highschool and I wandering into a craft store. There are many crafts that are made by or influenced by Native American art and mythology, but I find some sculptures carved out og soapstone that are inspired by ancient Egyptian and Greek mythos.

My friend Becca wants to go to a sushi resturant that is attached to the craft store and we all get a seat that overlooks a ski hill through a larg window. For some reason the resturant will only let six people sit per table and our group gets split up. 

When are first order arrives some of the dishes are mixed up or are completely wrong and instead of rectifying the situation the waiters get angry and threaten to kick us out of the store. My friend Becca somehow manages to talk to the waiters and straighten things out, but when our second round of food comes, many of them are also the wrong order.

Many in our group get up and try to leave out of anger, not wanting to pay the bill, but the owner comes out and tries to convince us to stay. Menawhile, Becca notices that their order sheets and reciepts are outdated and from 2008 but I say that it doesn't matter or something like that.

I cannot remember any more of this dream.

----------


## Sekhmet

Dream starts off with Gandalf the White and Legolas from the Lord of the Rings trilogy making their way along a wooded boardwalk through a swampy forest. They are looking for a mystical talking animal which will help them on their quest but thy do not know what the animal looks like. Gandalf and Legolas occassionally come to clearings where they find very short people working the open bogland like they were tilling soil on a farm. One woman they meet asks them if they ever come across a girl child with orange hair. Gandalf and Legolas reply in the negative and the woman laments that she will never find her lost daughter.

Gandalf and Legolas continue deeper into the boglands and after passing through a particularily thick forest they come to a clearing were a large house sits upon a hill that overlooks the whole area. The door is locked and no one seems to be home so the two continue on their way. The boardwalks beyound the hill split into many directions and some loop back and rejoin the original path, leading absolutely nowhere and making finding one's way very confusing. Gandalf uses his magic to help find the right path and they eventually come to a barrow with a large stone entranceway.

Out of cave comes a mighty African elephant who greets them and says that he has been expecting them. Gandalf and Legolas are happy to have found the mystical creature which they travelled so far to find, and the elephant agrees to return with them to Gondor, but only on the condition that they do something for them when they get there. Despite it's large size the wooden boardwalk magically supports the elephant's weight and they travel out of the boglands with no problem.

Once in Gondor the elephant insists on travelling to an isolated village in the wild Northlands before he will lend his magic and wisdom to King Aragorn. Gandalf and Legolas take him to where he wants to go and the elephant leads them to a small home outside of a village called Wallakeya (or something like that) where they find a young woman with orange hair living by herself. The elephant says that this is the girl child that the bog farmer woman is looking for and that she should be returned home to her mother.

Gandalf explains to the young woman (who looks like my dream incarnate Kalima) the situation and then entrusts Legolas with the task of returning to girl home before reutning to Gondor with the elephant. Legolas and the young woman leave immediately and head towards the boglands, with Kalima riding on Legolas's white horse and him walking beside. They travel to where Gandalf and Legolas first met the bog farmer, but she is nowhere in sight. As they continue to travel they come across a man walking along the boardwalk who tells them that the farming season is over and that most of the residence of the bog have gone home and they can probably be found at the big house on the hill.

Legolas and Kalima continue on their way and somewhere along the way get another travelling companion, an unnamed woman dressed like a peasant, but somehow knows Kalima. The three travellers come to the big house on the hill and they are directed to the Chief's house deep in the forest, for it is his wife who was lamanting losing a child. Before they even get there Kalima starts questioning the claim that she is they child because everyone living in the boglands is short and stocky like dwarves while she herself is normal size. Legolas says that the magical elephant could not be wrong so they continue on their way.

They arrive at the Chief's house in the dead of night and Legolas is asked by Kalima to sleep outside because somehow she knows that the Chief is an extremely jealous man and will not permit another man to sleep in his home while women are there. In the morning the Chief greets Legolas but he is a gruff unfriendly man and offers no reward to the Elf Prince and demands that he leave right away. Legolas is uneasy but heads home anyway after say his goodbyes to Kalima and the other woman.

While the Chief's wife is happy to have her daughter back she is not allowed to show it because the Chief forbids displays of affection in his presence. There is a meeting happening at the big house on the hill and Kalima follows the Chief there and sees that he is a meanspirited cruel man as he threatens and bullies the bogland people into obediance, who visibly resent the Chief's treatment of them but cower in fear and say nothing.

The dream ends with Kalima storming out of the meeting house and contemplating running away.

----------


## Sekhmet

I am outside in a semi-arid landscape near a consession building with a large knarley, leafless tree nearby. There are no clouds in the sky and the sun is setting but from somewhere in the sky lightning eminates and strikes at random places around the consession building. I am staning a few meters away but I get the impression the the lightning is trying to hit me. I am able to dodge many strikes easily but it is getting closer and closer. A huge bolt comes out of nowhere and strikes the large knarly tree, splitting it in two and setting it on fire. The lightning mysertiously stops and I go into a nearby tent to sleep for the night.

The next day the remains of the tree and consession building are gone and in its place is a large excavation pit where a young black man with an afro and brown sweater over a white long sleaved shirt and excavating something. His partner is a Latina woman with long black hair, brown shorts and black tank top. We know each other in the dream somehow and they ask me to help them. The have half uncovered a metal framework of some kind and the man is telling me that it is an ancient Hindu temple that was made with metal pillars instead of stone. 

The woman starts to uncover some floor tiles and I help her. After many hours we have uncovered system of beautifully decorated floors that have brightly coloured mandalas and other Hindu designs on them.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

I am young than I look now and wearing a grey and red poncho. I am in some sort of museum or cultural center focusing on North American Aborigonal Societies. I am there to participate in a vision quest and arrive late in the afternoon to recieve instruction on what to do. I am told by some Elders that this vision quest is more like a savenger hunt because I have to obtain seven various items from safes that are hidden around the facility. The safes are locked with complex systems that require finding the right item to open them, and not all of the items are plain keys, which are also hidden from plain view.

I see that there are several other young people in the meeting room, some I know in real life and some I know in the dream. They have already completed their vision quests and are just visiting the facility. One of the coditions of the vision quest is that I must find and do everything alone and cannot ask for help from anyone. I go over and say hello to some of the people I know but many of them outright ignore me or are reluctant to talk to me.

Evening comes and many people leave but I want to stay as late as I can and get as much of my vision quest done as I can. I walk through the facility and looks along all the walls and corners for hidden safes. I find one but it is locked and I do not yet have the key to open it. At first I am closely observed by some Elders who follow me around and take notes on my progress and discuss it amoungst themselves, but I lose track of them at some point and left to explore on my own.

I find by self on the second floor of the building and come to an area that is open to the floors below and is crisscrossed with wooded suspention bridges. The only way to the other side is across the bridges and as I start to cross I notice two Tolkien inspired elves standing in the middle of one, observing my movements and loudly discussing me. One elf looks like Peter Jackson's version of Elrond and the other is a dark haired elf with a stern look on his face.

I cross the bridge and explore some of the rooms that have many indegenous artifacts on display and see two of my friends who are First Nations peoples. One of them I know completed their vision quest years before and the other says that he is just starting his, which confuses me because I thought I was the only one. It dawn on me that this is now a race because if he obstains the items before I do than I will obviously be unable to collect those items. I do not tell him that I am also on my vision quest. They move on and I continue searching the display cases until I find a gold token, which I hope can be used to open a safe.

Finding nothing more of unterest in the remaining rooms of that area I head back towards the wooden suspension bridges where the two elves are there and still watching me. They are having an argument about something and as I cross the bridge and walk past them, the Elrond looking elf grabs my arm, leans in and tells me tells me where to find the next safe and how to open it. I pull away, plug my ears and run because I am not supposed to recieve help from others and I don't want to get in trouble.

Back on the ground floor though I go straight to the safe he told me about but it will not open. Nearby in a potted plant I find another gold token. I wander around some more and find an arts and crafts room that has a safe sitting on a table. Down the hall from this room is a women's bathroom and another safe. The safe on the table contains a coin operated locking system but which I put my two gold coins in, they are immediately spit out. Ayoung boy working on a craft in the room tells me that I need three tokens to open that safe and the the item and key inside will open the safe down the hall.

Just then my friend who is also doing his vision quest walks in the room and inserts his three gold tokens into the safe which pops open and reveals a green jade stone medallion and another key. He then uses that key to open the safe down the hall and loudly declares that he has completed his vision quest. Several Elders and other people enter the room and congradulate him and they all walk out to celebrate somewhere. Just then the public announcment system plays a message that the facility is closing. I watch everyone in the building leave via the main exit, but I am crushed by my failure of the vision quest and I hide in a women's washroom that contains a lounge and cry. 

I suddenly have a backpack with me and I open it and find several key chains with lots of keys on it, some stones and shells, a picture of my first cat and various other random crap that seems pointless and meaningless to me because they would not have helped me on my quest anyway. Many hours pass and a cleaning man discovers me sleeping in the bathroom and alerts security. A friendly brown haired security man wakes me up and offers to drive me home. We hop into is light blue 1956 Ford pickup and drive through the country. I don't talk to him because I am very despondant and depressed. We approach some train tracks and despite the warning lights that a train is coming the security man just keeps on driving. I fear that we will be hit by the train but cross just before it does and it misses the truck by just a few feet.

The dream ends there.

----------


## Sekhmet

June 15th, 2009 - Guns, lions and videogames.


Dream starts off with me in a very small town in a desert. There is a variety store that sell guns, and a fast food outlet, as well as a few houses scattered around. I am in the variety store looking at the guns that are displayed on a wall. There is something about someone trying to rob the variety store or something but he is chased away by the owners who have their own guns or something. I remember contemplating buying one but I cannot remember if I actually did or not.

I go to a building next door (to the left) that seems like an art gallert or something but it is dark and empty of people. There is a raised platform at the back where suits of armor are displayed along side aquariums filled with gold fish embedded into the walls. 

I go back into the variety store and into a hall that connects it to the fast food joint (to the right). The hall is windowless and narrow, its walls made or cork board and it has a dirt floor. In the middle of the hall are two juvenile African lions. They are both male and one is a pale yellow, almost white in colour and the other is a dark golden colour. A women taking care of them tells me that they have been raised together and are the security system for the gun store. The lions are play fighting with one on it's back on the floor and the pouncing on top of it. As I walk by the lion on top growls and takes a swing at me, but then goes back to play fighting with it's brother.

I am not in the fast food joint and the layout is really weird. The door I walked through leads to the eating area but it is seperated from the ordering counter by a stone and glass wall. To get to the counter you have to go outside to a door at the back of the store. I go outside and around and into the ordering area and make an order of a two burgers, some fries and a drink. The man and woman who own the store are of oriental decent and when they are done making my order they go into the eating area and start eating my fries. I have to go back around the store and into the eating area and take my food from them and ask for a refund since they ate half my fries. They say nothing and get up and leave the store. 

I eat my food and go back into the variety store which has changed in sixe and is now larger. There are arcade games at the back now as well as a few computers with games on them, though the computers look like open, three ringed binders. I am play a few games, one an RPG with princesses and another a shooting game and break the current records for best gameplay.


The dream fades and I cannot remember anymore.

----------


## Sekhmet

June 18th, 2010 - I am a ghost and cannot find my body.


It is late in the night and their is no moon. I am wandering through some abandoned warehouses that have the floors ripped up. It lookes as if their is an excavation going on because there are deep pits and excavation tools laying around, but the building is dark and there is no one around. I wanter outside and come to a platform beside some train tracks. I don't know if the tracks are in use because they look old and are over grown with grass and stuff but a small train does arrive and I get on one of the passenger cars. All of the cars of the train are open to the outside or are roofless, more like tram cars or something.

The train doesn't go very far and stops in front of what looks like a college or university. I get off and wander around the building and note that despite it being the middle of the night, there are many students and people around. I find my way inside and realize that no one can see me. I look down at myself and I am transparent like a ghost. I suddenly realize that I am dead and remember that I was murdered not long ago and I want someone to find my body so I can be at peace. 

There is a commotion with several of the students and they rush inside of the building. I follow them to the expansive library where many people have gathered and are watching a news report about the bodies of hundreds of murdered students being found in mass graves in a swampy area not far away. The police are unable to explain how so many students could go missing and be murdered without any evidence of who is behind it. Everyone on campus fears that a serial killer is on the loose and many people are afraid to leave the school grounds. 

While I do not become aware that I am in a dream and am able to consciously control my actions and I start to fly. I move through the walls of the college and high up into the air. I come to a beach along a river where there is a pink radio station with a large antena a top of it. Anong the beach are power line towers that are oversized and take up much of the space along the beach. There is a helicopter circling the radio tower while trying to dodge the over sized electrical towers. The copter is using its search light to scan the beach and the people who have gathered on it as well as the radio building itself. I can hear people on the beach saying that they think the killer is nearby or something.

I follow the river and come to a lake where there are many coast guard boats transporting bodies found in the swamp on the other side of the lake. There are many police officers and heavy earth moving equipment. There are many hole in the ground and open graves where bodies have been found. Some of the bodies have been loaded into the back of trucks or onto boats for transport to the police station (or morgue or whatever).

I cannot see nor sense my body anywhere so I fly back to the college and it has changed shape. It now looks like an old medieval castle with two circular towers on the outside and a courtyard in the middle, though it is still being used as a school. I fly inside on of the towers and find a young man sitting alone trying to meditate. I try to get his attention by moving things around the room like pushing a chair and blowing papers off a desk, but the young man is so deep in concentration that he does not notice. I fly through the walls of the building to the other tower on the other side. It is a conference room of sorts and many people have gathered to discuss the murders and watch updates on a tv. 

Again I try to get people's attention by moving stuff around and while people notice the unusual happenings, still no one can see me. A few people do acknowledge that there is a ghost in the room but someone points out that is obvious because off the mass murders taking place.
I try to get people's attention some more but the dream eventually fades and I never find my body.

----------


## Sekhmet

Out with the *old*.


In with the *new*.

----------

